# PS4 and Xbox One Discussiony Stuff - Part 4



## dream (May 22, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Alicia (May 22, 2013)

lol Bill Gates


----------



## Reyes (May 22, 2013)




----------



## creative (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Vault (May 22, 2013)

Gates trying to salvage this.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 22, 2013)

So if we don't need backwards compatibility because only 5% use it, should they stop making the ending of the games because ?


----------



## Narutossss (May 22, 2013)

I've never watched E3 in my life, but I'm going to tone in to see if M$ can turn this shit around.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 22, 2013)

This thread has exploded since M$ fiasco


----------



## dream (May 22, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> This thread has exploded since M$ fiasco



People love talking about disasters.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (May 22, 2013)

That _Se7en_ gif edit was the best gif I've seen in a long, long time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2013)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 22, 2013)

only minor graphical improvements?  is that confirmed?  i wasn't overly impressed when i saw ghosts trailer, but i didn't know what system that was from?


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> only minor graphical improvements?  is that confirmed?  i wasn't overly impressed when i saw ghosts trailer, but i didn't know what system that was from?



Because they are going to show footage from the PS4 version at the Xbox unveiling


----------



## dream (May 22, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> only minor graphical improvements?  is that confirmed?  i wasn't overly impressed when i saw ghosts trailer, but i didn't know what system that was from?



The improvements aren't minor but people may not be as impressed as they were with the leap from the Xbox to the 360.


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2013)

PS3 to 4 is looking like a respectable leap, But then i wont judge based on a COD game lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 22, 2013)

cod: ghost will come out on the 360 as well, and these unveilings often show things that are for other systems, like PCs, or cut scenes only, etc, or the older system.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 22, 2013)

Anything new?


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

That's exactly what I was thinking! Jesus... this is a nightmare.


----------



## Reyes (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Vault (May 22, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> cod: ghost will come out on the 360 as well, and these unveilings often show things that are for other systems, like PCs, or cut scenes only, etc, or the older system.



They did say it that trailer was definitely next gen so it cant be 360, and since they have the box i think it is running on the one


----------



## creative (May 22, 2013)

jesus christ this shitstorm. makes me wonder what's gonna drop at E3.


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

creative said:


> jesus christ this shitstorm. makes me wonder what's gonna drop at E3.



Besides more of m$'s stock...


----------



## Big Boss (May 22, 2013)

Anyone else happy with current-gen system? I don't think I'll make the jump, rarely use my PS3 other than to play NBA 2K13 these days anyways. Last of Us & MGS5 will be the last games I buy probably.


----------



## Death-kun (May 22, 2013)

Does anyone here actually plan on buying the Xbox One?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

Vault said:


> PS3 to 4 is looking like a respectable leap, But then i wont judge based on a COD game lol



Then try by this game.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZbf1nuZZrg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2013)

Big Boss said:


> Anyone else happy with current-gen system? I don't think I'll make the jump, rarely use my PS3 other than to play NBA 2K13 these days anyways. Last of Us & MGS5 will be the last games I buy probably.



Oddly enough, I mostly use my PS3 to play PS2 games (i.e. Persona 3/4). In other words I would have little interest in the newer/slim PS3 models since they weren't backwards compatible.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)




----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

Everything points out we wont buy the One if they don't get their shit together specially with the used-fees. We rent most games... we don't have money to buy new ones unless they have a shitton replay value or hours and hours of exploration like Skyrim and Monster Hunter. and this would simply mean we would have to say Good Bye to Microsoft. 

I told my boyfriend that soon there will be a console generation where the improvements weren't going to be noticeable. We are closing that gap in terms of what can be done and what your eye will be able to really enjoy so they would run out of ideas of what to offer on console gaming. This... this is what I fear. I fear we are looking at the start of another Gaming Crisis like the one in 83.


----------



## hadou (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

> we don't have money to buy new ones unless they have a shitton replay value or hours and hours of exploration like Skyrim and Monster Hunter.



It's also one of the reasons I play RPGs other than I like them. They tend to be very long time sinkers which works since games cost $60 a pop. More if you're outside the US considering the horror stories I hear about game prices in the UK or Australia.


----------



## αshɘs (May 22, 2013)

That Deep Down vid is not confirmed gameplay. Probably tech demo with fake Hud slapped on it.

also, CoD has never been known for its cutting edge graphics. They've been iterating the same Quake 3 engine for 14 years now  The reveal video confirmed they're aiming once again for 60fps, and for that I guess they have to sacrifice fidelity. I mean BF4 will be probably running at 30fps on consoles. The same goes for the new Killzone.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 22, 2013)

That is hilarious... but poor dog.


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Everything points out we wont buy the One if they don't get their shit together specially with the used-fees. We rent most games... we don't have money to buy new ones unless they have a shitton replay value or hours and hours of exploration like Skyrim and Monster Hunter. and this would simply mean we would have to say Good Bye to Microsoft.
> 
> I told my boyfriend that soon there will be a console generation where the improvements weren't going to be noticeable. We are closing that gap in terms of what can be done and what your eye will be able to really enjoy so they would run out of ideas of what to offer on console gaming. This... this is what I fear. I fear we are looking at the start of another Gaming Crisis like the one in 83.


>Mexico

Reported.


----------



## Alicia (May 22, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Then try by this game.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZbf1nuZZrg[/YOUTUBE]



In their tongue, it's dovahkiin, dragonborn! FUS ROH DA!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> *That Deep Down vid is not confirmed gameplay. Probably tech demo with fake Hud slapped on it.*
> 
> also, CoD has never been known for its cutting edge graphics. They've been iterating the same Quake 3 engine for 14 years now  The reveal video confirmed they're aiming once again for 60fps, and for that I guess they have to sacrifice fidelity. I mean BF4 will be probably running at 30fps on consoles. The same goes for the new Killzone.



Either way it looks sweet. And this is coming from someone who's not really keen on these kind of settings.

AT LEAST THEY SHOWED SOMETHING THEN CERTAIN OTHERS.


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's also one of the reasons I play RPGs other than I like them. They tend to be very long time sinkers which works since games cost $60 a pop. More if you're outside the US considering the horror stories I hear about game prices in the UK or Australia.




Oh Raidou... I'm from Mexico. 

Think any job you might have on US. The same job here makes around 1/10 of that... and all video game electronics are more expensive here because of customs, shipping and bullshit.  A $60 game sells for $81. It's a punch on the balls/ovaries. 

The working gamers on Mexico (not including the few children of the "Elite" class that don't have to worry about money) make huge sacrifices to be able play them legally. There are, of course, many more who prefer to pay the _Iron Price_ because there was no way they would be able to pay for it anyway, but my Boyfriend is very honest himself and he won't mod any of his consoles.




Original Sin said:


> >Mexico
> 
> Reported.




what? o_O?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 22, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Everything points out we wont buy the One if they don't get their shit together specially with the used-fees. We rent most games... we don't have money to buy new ones unless they have a shitton replay value or hours and hours of exploration like Skyrim and Monster Hunter. and this would simply mean we would have to say Good Bye to Microsoft.
> 
> I told my boyfriend that soon there will be a console generation where the improvements weren't going to be noticeable. We are closing that gap in terms of what can be done and what your eye will be able to really enjoy so they would run out of ideas of what to offer on console gaming. This... this is what I fear. I fear we are looking at the start of another Gaming Crisis like the one in 83.



Not necessarily true.  Graphical wise Xbox and PS still pale in comparison to PC.  There are also other avenues still being explored such as virtual reality and 3D.  While this is still a ways away, console gaming as we know it could be evolving (forcibly) as of now by M$.  Change is always met with pessimism because people like things they are familiar with.  I don't agree with M$ approach, which is based around greed and money instead of the full gaming experience.   They are looking to capitalize on a market that is predominantly owned by Cable and Phone companies.


----------



## αshɘs (May 22, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Either way it looks sweet. And this is coming from someone who's not really keen on these kind of settings.
> 
> AT LEAST THEY SHOWED SOMETHING THEN CERTAIN OTHERS.



oh, it looked great alright. No doubt that. And yeah, at least there were some stuff at the Sony reveal.

I can't believe MS they didn't even show an engine demo. Like CE3. Crytek announced their support, yet nothing.


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

soulnova said:


> what? o_O?


Ever since League of Legends I have grown a slight hate for latin americans.

Also, speaking of engines. EA ignite was freakin hideous.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Ever since League of Legends I have grown a slight hate for latin americans.
> 
> Also, speaking of engines. EA ignite was freakin hideous.



confirmed to be cg


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKm94T0jfzQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKm94T0jfzQ[/YOUTUBE]



I was fucking waiting for a full rant from this guy


let me get my popcorn


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)




----------



## creative (May 22, 2013)

Still waiting on mat and pat from two best friends play to laugh at this.


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Ever since League of Legends I have grown a slight hate for latin americans.



Sir, you offend me. I'm a perfectly friendly player.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2013)

Wow what a disaster this event was. I can't believe how arrogant Microsoft is being. Sony has this won as long as they don't follow this madness. 

At this point I would rather buy a Wii U than a Xbox one, PS4&PC for me this time.


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKm94T0jfzQ[/YOUTUBE]





? said:


> I was fucking waiting for a full rant from this guy
> 
> 
> let me get my popcorn


I wish he could do game review or if anything do a collab with AngryJoe


soulnova said:


> Sir, you offend me. I'm a perfectly friendly player.


 Go back to your Latin American server, scum



? said:


>


GGWP


----------



## DedValve (May 22, 2013)

Us latin americans are what keep your lawns fresh and moist every morning  

So about that hugsnkisses.....


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Go back to your Latin American server, scum



The only online games I play are Monster Hunter, Dragon Ball Online and Minecraft servers. There are no "Latin American Servers" you speak of. You are safe on League of Legends... for now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2013)




----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Us latin americans are what keep your lawns fresh and moist every morning
> 
> So about that hugsnkisses.....


In exchange we overlook your illegal residence 



soulnova said:


> The only online games I play are Monster Hunter, Dragon Ball Online and Minecraft servers. There are no "Latin American Servers" you speak of. You are safe on League of Legends... for now.



Dragon Ball Online is the most latin american thing you can say to play online.


----------



## Gold Roger (May 22, 2013)

PS4 anyone?


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> In exchange we overlook your illegal residence
> 
> Dragon Ball Online is the most latin american thing you can say to play online.



DBO  only has servers on Taiwan, Hong Kong and South Korea. 

And yet... I believe like 1/4 of all players are indeed Latin American (and from Spain, most people forget about them).


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Everything points out we wont buy the One if they don't get their shit together specially with the used-fees. We rent most games... we don't have money to buy new ones unless they have a shitton replay value or hours and hours of exploration like Skyrim and Monster Hunter. and this would simply mean we would have to say Good Bye to Microsoft.
> 
> I told my boyfriend that soon there will be a console generation where the improvements weren't going to be noticeable. We are closing that gap in terms of what can be done and what your eye will be able to really enjoy so they would run out of ideas of what to offer on console gaming. This... this is what I fear. I fear we are looking at the start of another Gaming Crisis like the one in 83.



wait your a girl.:ignoramus


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 22, 2013)

i'm not buying one, never been much of a xbox fan to start with, this fiasco just solidifies my position


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> wait your a girl.:ignoramus



 why yes.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2013)

*Xbox One vs. PlayStation 4: PS4 wins on specs*


> With the first round of announcements behind us, the only thing that?s clear in the inevitable and perpetual Xbox One vs. PlayStation 4 battle is that there is no clear winner. Microsoft finally unveiled its next-generation video game console on Tuesday and once all the dust settled, Anandtech?s Anand Lal Shimpi took a step back and laid out everything we know about these two beastly consoles. Lal Shimpi?s analysis is extensive and thorough, as always, but it boils down to this: Based on what we know at this point, Sony has the edge in terms of specs and raw power.
> 
> [More from BGR: HTC reportedly in ?utter freefall?]
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/xbox-one-vs-playstation-4-ps4-wins-specs-151527778.html


----------



## Agmaster (May 22, 2013)

I...am not even getting how you people can call it anything but XBox 3.  This...numbers game is SO gaudy by microsoft!


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

"Hey, guys, like... HEY GUYS, are you listening? We have like, something HUGE for the 360. You just wait, alright!? It's so awesome you won't believe it!!... Guys. Guys!?"


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (May 22, 2013)

>unveils new console that everyone hates

>plans a big announcement for the 360 at E3 instead of trying to make people like the One

Keep it classy, Microsoft.


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

They can probably have good IP's but the paying to share and always online was really the nail in the coffin.

Also, Don Mattrick 89% of gamers think your backwards compatible theory is bullshit.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 22, 2013)

Does everyone remember the backlash Sony received after announcing the price of the PS3 at  E3 2006? Remember the the whole Wii60?

This at least 10 times worse and 100 times funnier. 

WiiStation4 though.


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

> The Xbox One will not require a constant Internet connection to function, though Microsoft said those who are constantly synced up will see various benefits.
> 
> "No, it does not have to be always connected, but Xbox One does require a connection to the Internet," Microsoft said. "We're designing Xbox One to be your all-in-one entertainment system that is connected to the cloud and always ready. *We are also designing it so you can play games and watch Blu-ray movies and live TV if you lose your connection.*


This still seems ridiculously stupid. We have god damn TV's microsoft!



> s the console always connected?
> 
> So the box was designed as a connected device. We thought about people's worlds today. Whether it's on their phone, their PC, their tablet, people are always connected. And their experiences with it, things like Twitter, Facebook, Skype, [they] rely on a connection to the outside world. We're seeing more and more of that in gaming as well. All that said, we understand sometimes you lose connection. There's certainly functionality that happens in the box that if you lose a connection [it] shouldn't stop whether I'm playing a movie, playing a single-player game. So if you lose your connection, the box will continue to perform and you will be able to watch your movie, play your single-player game. We wanted to build a fault-tolerant system. That said, a lot of experiences are multiplayer in nature. Obviously, your multiplayer experiences aren't going to work if your Internet goes down; Skype stops working, Netflix stops working if the Internet goes down.


 I think someone needs to get the facts straight when talking or describing. This might turn into the Dark Souls 2 misunderstanding with the word "accessible".


----------



## OdinZeus (May 22, 2013)

Ps4 won:


----------



## steveht93 (May 22, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Does everyone remember the backlash Sony received after announcing the price of the PS3 at  E3 2006? Remember the the whole Wii60?
> 
> This at least 10 times worse and 100 times funnier.
> 
> WiiStation4 though.



Dat WiiStation4.


----------



## DedValve (May 22, 2013)

PCstationU bitches 

fuck hugsnkisses. Anyone tried to redeem the $10 you get if you go on the pre-order list for that shit? I did, got 1200 MSP for $5 and have to wait 2-3 days for them to email it to me....wtf? 

Whereas I can get the points much cheaper on amazon and faster than I could on the official Microsoft store? Goddamn thats some quality service. 

For anyone that doesn't know what I'm talking about, on the microsoft store if you go on the Pre-order list (which means they'll notify you when hugsnkisses is available for preorder) you immediately get $10 off any purchase on the Microsoft Store. Assuming you can put up with their bullshit of course. I still haven't gotten an email confirmation or order number despite calling them numerous times. What kind of business doesn't give you an order number immediately?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

I do need a radio/alarm clock.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2013)

*XBLA games won't carry over to Xbox One*


----------



## Cyclonic (May 22, 2013)

And the nightmare just  keeps going

*Xbox One Incompatible with Current Gaming Headsets*


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *XBLA games won't carry over to Xbox One*



Yeah, and no more Indie games too.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *XBLA games won't carry over to Xbox One*


Oh come on. 


Cyclonic said:


> And the nightmare just  keeps going
> 
> *Xbox One Incompatible with Current Gaming Headsets*



Now that's just sad.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

Watch PSN become the new Xbox Live, but FREE.


----------



## Death-kun (May 22, 2013)

Microsoft doesn't know when to quit, do they?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

The only way you'll play anything on xbox one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2013)

This perfectly translates the situation.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2013)

Cyclonic said:


> And the nightmare just  keeps going
> 
> *Xbox One Incompatible with Current Gaming Headsets*





:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Meh. Essentially.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 22, 2013)

somewhere in the world there's an xbox fanboy crying his soul out


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

You know something's oh so right wrong when you spend a whole day wearing a perpetual smirk because of this


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> somewhere in the world there's an xbox fanboy crying his soul out



Oh there is more than one. Poor guys.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2013)

*Nintendo's Dan Adelman comments on Microsoft's treatment of Indies.*



> Dan Adelman ‏@Dan_Adelman
> 
> *One might think I'd be glad Xbox won't allow indies to self-publish. It's actually a big negative, as indies need more exposure. #growthepie*





Ooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! 

Getting dissed by a freaking NoA manager, OMG! This guy even used to work for MS!  :rofl :rofl


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

You know I went out today and tried to sell my copies of Gears 1-3. 1-2 being part of the triple pack and 3 being the original. I only got $5 for selling both. Even the asian guy who was working at the store was like wtf. It's a sign.

And this wasn't GStop. This was some small local store.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Nintendo's Dan Adelman comments on Microsoft's treatment of Indies.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

I'm wondering about selling stuff. The 360 is going to be around for a while though. But idk if I should switch my GTA order to the ps4


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I'm wondering about selling stuff. The 360 is going to be around for a while though. But idk if I should switch my GTA order to the ps4



Unless you want to go through X-1's bullshit, I suggest doing the smart move.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 22, 2013)

The sad part is, most of these "fans" screaming their lungs out are still gonna buy the damn thing. 

Never had a 360 so I can't comment as to its quality, there were just more exclusives that came to the PS3 or PC that I liked.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Nintendo's Dan Adelman comments on Microsoft's treatment of Indies.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has begun. 

And I know what  Nintendo is thinking, More for us.


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Nintendo's Dan Adelman comments on Microsoft's treatment of Indies.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's right, keep pouring lemon juice on those burns


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *XBLA games won't carry over to Xbox One*





Cyclonic said:


> And the nightmare just  keeps going
> 
> *Xbox One Incompatible with Current Gaming Headsets*





Asa-Kun said:


> *Nintendo's Dan Adelman comments on Microsoft's treatment of Indies.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just how much bad press is too much?


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2013)

Bad press is still at the end of the day PRESS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2013)

Just like DmC? Even when Capcom and NT did all the damage control they could muster, the game still bombed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2013)

This gets even better......



Oh OUCH.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 22, 2013)

Guys, can someone please clarify if Ps4 will play sued games,since last time i had info about i got a tricky answer


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> This gets even better......
> 
> 
> 
> Oh OUCH.



Lol, serves microsoft right. They don't tell anyone these things. Even gamestop was like "lolwut?"


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Guys, can someone please clarify if Ps4 will play sued games,since last time i had info about i got a tricky answer



Yes you can play used games. They dabbled with the thought like M$ but left it to the publishers. Otherwise they're not making what X-1 is pushing. If they were smart, they can discontinue the idea altogether and leave Microsoft to rot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> This gets even better......
> 
> 
> 
> Oh OUCH.



Even calling it "Dreamcast" wont suffice anymore.


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> This gets even better......
> 
> 
> 
> Oh OUCH.



Christ almight, this must be m$ gang rape week


----------



## Cyclonic (May 22, 2013)

lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2013)




----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

Cyclonic said:


> lol





			
				Adam Biessener said:
			
		

> As someone who hasn't had cable in years and has no plans to purchase it again, I remain unsold on the Xbox One. The majority of the console's capabilities that Microsoft showed seemed to me to be a bunch of things I can already do on devices I already own. Who is in the market for an Xbox One that doesn't already have a smartphone, tablet, and/or laptop that can accomplish that just as effectively?



Words of fucking truth


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Khris said:


> Even calling it "Dreamcast" wont suffice anymore.



How dare you call the XboxOne something I wanted to buy. Take it back.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

I don't  think they get it. 

Note: They're missing something the supposed XboxOne was made for.


----------



## Cyclonic (May 22, 2013)

? said:


> Words of fucking truth



   "oh god you dont have to get up a check shit on your phone now"

" oh  this bad boys 2 movie is really awsome. Xbox show me a trailer of bad boys 2 from 2003 and bio of will smith on the screen while I watch the actual movie. Oh and xbox put the football game on too for me while your at."


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 22, 2013)

Vault said:


> Bad press is still at the end of the day PRESS



not when it's THIS bad fam

ignorance is a double edged sword, the same way a bunch of people will buy the console ignorant to all the things wrong with it and anti-consumer approach by microsoft, it's the same way even if they turn this around a lot of people won't want to hear it anymore because microsoft already lost them


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

And about that app switch shit...

how many here can say that they're often in a position where they constantly swap between live tv and games? does m$ think there's some collective groan when players decide to pick up the remote to do simple shit like that? and more importantly...





what about the people who would have scheduled an appointment and had to get their tonsils removed?


----------



## Moon Fang (May 22, 2013)

It's like....do they even want it to sell ?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> It's like....do they even want it to sell ?



I'm telling you guys, this is and Windows 8 are all just a kind gesture. Microsoft wants to fail in all the hardest ways possible, that way their competition looks good by comparison. 

Such a nice company.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

> It's like....do they even want it to sell ?



"Let's make a game console which is centered around features of everything BUT the games."

Cuz like everyone wants a social media hub the size of a brick that TV, Phones, and PCs have been having down pat for ages.

Meanwhile the two other competitors are either innovating on gaming and grasping both hardcore and casual gamers (Wii U) or evolving console gaming with as much power it can put out and do shit and details that weren't done initially and maximizing gaming experience (PS4).


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I'm telling you guys, this is and Windows 8 are all just a kind gesture. Microsoft wants to fail in all the hardest ways possible, that way their competition looks good by comparison.
> 
> Such a nice company.



Two things at that conference I know immediately shut people off.

You can switch between Internet Explorer and.....

It uses Windows 8. 


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> "Let's make a game console which is centered around features of everything BUT the games."
> 
> Cuz like everyone wants a social media hub the size of a brick that TV, Phones, and PCs have been having down pat for ages.
> 
> Meanwhile the two other competitors are either innovating on gaming and grasping both hardcore and casual gamers (Wii U) or evolving console gaming with as much power it can put out and do shit and details that weren't done initially and maximizing gaming experience (PS4).



The original entertainment systems that got it right.


----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2013)

I wouldn't mind the Xbox One pulling a Dreamcast on us. 

It'd be nice to see an end to the Nintendo/Sony/Microsoft war that's been going on. At least for one generation. 



ShadowReij said:


> Two things at that conference I know immediately shut people off.
> 
> You can switch between Internet Explorer and.....
> 
> It uses Windows 8.



Can't really say I'm surprised that it runs on Windows 8. The entire reason they made that OS was to "Unify their Brand". So now all their shit runs on it.


----------



## Gunners (May 22, 2013)

Lol.

These gifs are going to make me laugh. 


Reminds me of the DmC debacle. They only had to follow a simple script, yet their fuck up is of epic proportion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2013)

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2013)

My god I love the gifs that pop up around console reveals and E3.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I wouldn't mind the Xbox One pulling a Dreamcast on us.
> 
> It'd be nice to see an end to the Nintendo/Sony/Microsoft war that's been going on. At least for one generation.
> 
> ...



Yeah....that ain't going to go well.


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

At this rate, i might as well subscribe to this thread because m$ is determined to empty every clip into their foot and i don't want miss a single bit of it


----------



## Pseudo (May 22, 2013)

MS are clearly trying to alienate gamers. But I don't understand why.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I wouldn't mind the Xbox One pulling a Dreamcast on us.
> 
> It'd be nice to see an end to the Nintendo/Sony/Microsoft war that's been going on. At least for one generation.






[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcpGIVbPYrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2013)

ThePseudo said:


> MS are clearly try to alienate gamers. But I don't understand why.



They did this same thing with Desktop/Laptop users on Windows 8.

That was (and still is) like watching a trainwreck. The sales are awful. 

I can imagine this playing out very similarly.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

Reading some of the comments in these articles is lol worthy too...



> After watching the reveal, listening to various podcasts, and thinking about the tech on display yesterday, I am getting a lot more excited for this machine. I don't understand the lack of imagination with some gamers complaining that it isn't laser focused on games. Yes, it has a broader entertainment focus, but Microsoft has never been shy about saying that is where they were ultimately headed. I loved the snappy switching between tv or Explorer, or a game. Or shrinking the game down to check a wiki for collectable locations, or checking you tube for a walkthrough, all without pausing the game? WHERE is everyone's imagination? Yes, the PS4 looks like a pure gaming machine, but the Xbox One is The far more advanced and forward looking piece of tech.
> As to Kinect 2.0, I think Microsoft sold that as a gaming peripheral to get their foot in the door with it. I don't think it was ever meant to be mainly a motion gaming based piece of hardware, it's true purpose is far more utilitarian. I like what I saw, screw the haters *(double that for anyone whining about used games)*.





wow, just wow


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcpGIVbPYrI[/YOUTUBE]



They're going to rip poor Microsoft's heart out.


----------



## Gunners (May 22, 2013)

_To an extent _I can see where Microsoft are coming from, or what influenced their decisions. When I was a kid I played games frequently, now ( before I got an external hard drive) I watched films on my PS3 more than I played games. I think Microsoft came to the conclusion that their previous fanbase would move into the category of individuals who use their consoles for multimedia purposes, not video gaming. 

The problem with the above is that a game console isn't needed for those things. If I really wanted to I could connect my Laptop to my TV but it is just something I couldn't be bothered to do. Another thing they overlooked is that most people buy a console with the primary objective of playing games ( regardless of what they end up using it for). I would never spend 100s of pounds just to watch films or tv shows on my tv, I'd find a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Gunners (May 22, 2013)

? said:


> Reading some of the comments in these articles is lol worthy too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All that's needed to complete the party is for someone to trace the IP address, of the posters, to Mircosoft executives. I'd piss my self laughing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

Gunners said:


> _To an extent _I can see where Microsoft are coming from, or what influenced their decisions. When I was a kid I played games frequently, now ( before I got an external hard drive) I watched films on my PS3 more than I played games. I think Microsoft came to the conclusion that their previous fanbase would move into the category of individuals who use their consoles for multimedia purposes, not video gaming.
> 
> The problem with the above is that a game console isn't needed for those things. If I really wanted to I could connect my Laptop to my TV but it is just something I couldn't be bothered to do. Another thing they overlooked is that most people buy a console with the primary objective of playing games ( regardless of what they end up using it for). I would never spend 100s of pounds just to watch films or tv shows on my tv, I'd find a cheaper alternative.



Nor any sane person will shell out cash just get permission to play a game they bought for cheap nor go out their way just to make sure it doesn't become a several hundred dollar paper weight.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (May 22, 2013)

Brian Provinciano, creator of Retro City Rampage:

"No self-publishing" doesn't just hinder developers. A lot of publishers must go to BIGGER publishers to be able to publish on Xbox.

Mike Bithell, creator of Thomas Was Alone:

not that I'll ever sell well enough to make a blip on MS's radar, but somewhere, the next Minecraft is being made, for another platform.

George Broussard, co-creator of Duke Nukem:

Microsoft you *must* prioritize a low friction indie self publishing path. Otherwise you hand Sony games, devs and $.

Robert Boyd, co-creator of Breath of Death VII, Cthulhu Saves the World, and Penny Arcade's On the Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness 3:

Microsoft just handed the indie dev community to Sony, Nintendo, and Steam on a silver platter.

David Frampton, creator of The Blockheads:

There doesn't appear to be anything actually new here regarding Microsoft's attitude towards indies. The news is that nothing has changed.

David Frampton again:

But the fact that Microsoft's attitude towards indies hasn't changed is definitely affecting this indie's attitude towards Microsoft.

Phil Fish, co-creator of FEZ:

microsoft doesn't care about indie developer.

Markus Persson, creator of Minecraft:

Also, I tried to get excited about the xbox one, but failed.

Tommy Refenes, co-creator of Super Meat Boy:

So as someone who doesn't play Forza or any EA Sports game and already has a computer hooked to my TV, what does Xbox One offer me?

Zach Gage, creator of SpellTower and co-creator of Ridiculous Fishing:

@BenKuchera that was the only thing i was hoping for  things are not looking great for the XO

Tim Schafer, founder of Double Fine Productions:

"@Polygon: Indie developers cannot self-publish on Xbox One http://sbn.to/YZERGv" Booo! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! BoooOOOoooOooooo! Boo!

Terry Cavanagh, creator of VVVVVV and Super Hexagon:

But honestly, after their reveal yesterday, does anyone really WANT to make games for it?

And to top it off, here is Dan Adelman, head of business development at Nintendo and manager of the eShop:

One might think I'd be glad Xbox won't allow indies to self-publish. It's actually a big negative, as indies need more exposure. #growthepie


----------



## Pseudo (May 22, 2013)

Anyone defending Xbox One and MS right now, is a Microsoft plant. Let that be known.

Because fanboyism should only go so far.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Brian Provinciano, creator of Retro City Rampage:
> 
> "No self-publishing" doesn't just hinder developers. A lot of publishers must go to BIGGER publishers to be able to publish on Xbox.
> 
> ...



If this was a doujin, this would've involved Xbox One getting violated by everyone in the industry and gaming world and get passed around like a whore. And then insert mindbreak here and there.


----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If this was a doujin, this would've involved Xbox One getting violated by everyone in the industry and gaming world and get passed around like a whore. And then insert mindbreak here and there.



Why has this not been made yet?

I'll draw it myself if I have to.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Brian Provinciano, creator of Retro City Rampage:
> 
> "No self-publishing" doesn't just hinder developers. A lot of publishers must go to BIGGER publishers to be able to publish on Xbox.
> 
> ...


Owww this hurts.


----------



## Death-kun (May 22, 2013)

I'm actually laughing about Microsoft being insulted by the guy at Nintendo who manages the eShop, considering Nintendo doesn't even have an account system yet.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Why has this not been made yet?
> 
> I'll draw it myself if I have to.



You could probably find a Neptunia doujin that does just that. Since they're pretty much current gen consoles personified.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm actually laughing about Microsoft being insulted by the guy at Nintendo who manages the eShop, considering Nintendo doesn't even have an account system yet.



He should feel embarrassed not insulted. 

We don't know what Sony has planned yet Nintendo don't get cocky.


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Brian Provinciano, creator of Retro City Rampage:
> 
> "No self-publishing" doesn't just hinder developers. A lot of publishers must go to BIGGER publishers to be able to publish on Xbox.
> 
> ...



Damn, this turned into a straight up gang bang _and_ bukkake


----------



## Death-kun (May 22, 2013)

Also, where is the source for all those indie dev comments?


----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2013)

Twitter


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Also, where is the source for all those indie dev comments?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

Japs across the pond sniping


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Japs across the pond sniping
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Ah they care. 

But that one with the Apple and Google comment is absolutely right. Microsoft isn't focused on neither Sony nor Nintendo.


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

Minecraft dude said he'll still buy it. But hey, when you made Minecraft, who gives a fuck?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 22, 2013)

/\/\/\/\___________________


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (May 22, 2013)




----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2013)

So it looks like the only console that might be worth my purchase in the future is PS4 and that won't be until way down the line. Guess I'll stick with the current gen for the next several years.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> So it looks like the only console that might be worth my purchase in the future is PS4 and that won't be until way down the line. Guess I'll stick with the current gen for the next several years.



Good news is you can save money while laugh at M$ crash and burn.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Japs across the pond sniping
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

You know what we need...comments from this guy on the XboxOne.



It would be glorious.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Axl Low (May 22, 2013)

Hey
Hey
HEY
GAMING DEPARTMENT POSTSERS

Yes you. :33
Hi :33
I have a joke for you!

Why do they call it Xbox 1?

*Spoiler*: _Punchline_ 




Because I am pretty sure they took 359 steps backwards 




Hi I am Axl and I made stupid jokes/puns D:


----------



## Wosu (May 22, 2013)

You guys better not forget that the Xbox one is alway on, always watching you.
Now let's you bring your lady friend into the house to do some...
The Xbox will take your video and send it to Microsoft...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdGMhGjWieM[/YOUTUBE]



Okay, I've been holding back on saying this, but... this needs to be said because no one else seems to be saying it and it is very important.

*Spoiler*: __ 




The user agreement for the Xbox Lost gives Microsoft complete and total control over any data the systems picks up on (as in video/audio data coming from your house, the heartbeat thing, etc).

People have already pointed out that they want to use it for marketing and such, but there's potential for something much more nefarious here.  The data the system can pick up can and will allow Microsoft to detect the health condition of the user.  Medical information is heavily protected for a damn good reason, and Microsoft would be able to take this data and sell it to the highest bidder... insurance companies, pharmaceutical companies, for examples...  And they would do it, make no mistake.  It would make them money.

I'm HOPING I'm incorrect about this, that there's some protection keeping this from happening, but my expectations are low.


This alone is enough to make me shun this system.

"Imagine you're in your house, and all day long your neighbor stands outside your windows and stares at you. He doesn't tell you why it's necessary, just that it is. And he stares and stares. Maybe he picks up on your personal habits. Maybe he's able to figure out you have a certain medical condition. And maybe you're feeling like your personal space is being invaded just a teensy bit.

But nah. Don't be so paranoid. Why would you have a problem with someone staring at you for hours on end when there's no good reason for it? It's not like he or anyone he could inform could do anything with the information he gathers."


----------



## Crimson Cloak (May 23, 2013)

So Xbox One allows me to change between the tv and the game with a motion or voice command?  Don't care.  Already got something better.

*proceeds to watch The Avengers while playing Monster Hunter on the Wii U Gamepad*


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 23, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Hey
> Hey
> HEY
> GAMING DEPARTMENT POSTSERS
> ...



that joke's been going around since like one minute after the reveal axl, it's even been posted in the old thread

you should trademark your jokes and charge a usage fee


----------



## dream (May 23, 2013)

> Adam Sessler: Now that brings us to what is probably the greater concern for the core gamers out there, which is the notion of always-online. That really wasn't addressed specifically in the presentation today. Is there any sort of clarity as to whether or not you have to have a persistent internet connection, or just an internet connection that offers sort of a handshake to just kind of verify that there is something connected to the internet.
> 
> Matt Booty: Yeah that's another topic where there's been a bunch of stuff flying around and I would probably look to what our official update through the day is. What I'll say is that we diffidently designed XBox One to take advantage of everything that the internet has to offer. And everything that being ready and connected can bring. So in terms of automatic updates, in terms of expanded content, obviously multiplayer, online play, the power of the cloud. These are all the great advantages of the internet. I think we've gotten a little hung up today on some of the details, and is it two minutes or two hours, and I like to think more about all the advantages of that an internet connected device are going to bring to a console.
> 
> ...





>Likely


----------



## Cyclonic (May 23, 2013)

This has to be the funniest gif in the entire thread.  Shit had me almost crying


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2013)

heh, at least it will produce a grove of amateur porn.


----------



## OS (May 23, 2013)

Solaris said:


> >Likely



They need to stop emphasizing the internet parts and just tell the gamers they can play single player without an internet connection.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> heh, at least it will produce a grove of amateur porn.



It's only good for faster acccess to porn essentially.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They need to stop emphasizing the internet parts and just tell the gamers they can play single player without an internet connection.



But then they can't check if you're not a thief or a damn dirty modder.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> heh, at least it will produce a grove of amateur porn.



And Microsoft has front row seats thanks to Kinect and cloud service. So they can see anyone. *ANYONE.* Every waking hour of the day.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

Theres been a new announcement on twitter a while ago:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Enjoy live episodes of American Idol on Xbox Live


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Theres been a new announcement on twitter a while ago:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ffffffuuuck.


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Japs across the pond sniping
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 Fellow foreign gamers. We are one and the same.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They need to stop emphasizing the internet parts and just tell the gamers they can play single player without an internet connection.



thats already been confirmed. thing is you need to be online to authenticate your disk first time and then have to be online atleast once a day in order to have your one not be a paperweight. see they are giving you criminals permission to play their box under their conditions. on top of 15 a month for basic online functionality of course....how generous of them


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2013)

MS worse press than over 3 years worth of the wii and wii U in 2 days


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

Where are the xbots? Come on guys post your shit.


----------



## Əyin (May 23, 2013)

I wanted to ask this since Microsoft really gets down with the continous  clusterfuck that they produce : What are they really up to? They've been  doing nothing other than shooting down themselves since the day of Xbox  one announcement.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2013)

tone deaf and arrogant. like ps3 launch sony except much more anti gamer and anti consumer.

funny thing is according to dev whisperings they are getting drastic performance differences between the two units in testing. the one doesnt even have power to back it up. ps4 is much more developer friendly than the one as well because of no esram or move engines to work around. choice is clear between the two


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Where are the xbots? Come on guys post your shit.



You should see the apologists on /v/, it's beautiful.


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2013)

Microsoft just should have made this an entertainment system and call it a day... oh wait..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Microsoft just should have made this an *entertainment system* and call it a day...



This is what it is though. Just that it's heavy on entertaining everything but the games.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

I think M$ was pressured by devs and publishers, they demanded to implement an anti consumer DRM to prevent buying of used games.

If M$ didnt signed with them, those developers will not develop exclusive Kinect titles.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

@Raidou Kuzunoha

Link please.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> @Raidou Kuzunoha
> 
> Link please.



For what, the Xbot apologists on /v/?

Too many threads, just roam into a X-1 thread and they'll be there.


----------



## Cyclonic (May 23, 2013)

*IGN Poll Result: 75% Disappointed with Xbox One Reveal
76,000 people voted, and the lion's share weren't impressed.*




I'm actually surprised the number isnt a little higher


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2013)

Its quite hilarious to see xbox fanboys trying to defend this


----------



## Cyclonic (May 23, 2013)

"You see,

There are known knowns. These are things we know that we know. There are known unknowns. That is to say, there are things that we know we don't know. But there are also unknown unknowns. There are things we don't know we don't know."

-Microsoft


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

Only 75% ???

The world is doomed lol.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

@Raidou
I mean the link for /v/  whats /v/ anyway lmao?


----------



## creative (May 23, 2013)

I find it insulting to call the xbox juanito an entertainment device like they advertise. I mean, my tv, cellphone and tablet technically does everything juanito does. There's nothing entertaining about that.

Im all for pointless, trivial mockery and shit, but M$ really put themselves in the grinder.

If i cant call their new console a gaming console, what the fuck DO i call it?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

Actually you get your wish, read this thread


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

I agree why would i buy an xbot one when i can skype with may galaxy s3?

Will i look like tom cruise if i skype using the kinect? Rofl.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

Blocked url Raidou. God i hate the middle east.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

How much can you suck till you get to the center of the Microcock?


----------



## KevKev (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

Im having a boner whenever M$ fails. Wish Apple is the next one to do so.


----------



## Alicia (May 23, 2013)

Apple is already failing. Tim Cook can't present keynotes for shit.


----------



## Bioness (May 23, 2013)

Let me love you!


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

Apple should reveal a device which will provide more lulz than Xbox One. God I love it when the world goes into chaos because of shit like these.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 23, 2013)

GameStop Assures Consumers that PS4 and Xbox One Games Can Be Resold



wat


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

Of course you can sell them.....AT FULL FUCKING PRICE!


----------



## MrCinos (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

Just wait when M$ announce their own gaming room set (sofa, microsoft 3d tv, and speakers) dat will only work with kinect and x1.


----------



## Slice (May 23, 2013)

I checked Amazon.de to look at customer reactions and it turns out apparently quite a lot of people are actually pre ordering the X1.
I dont get this, most of the TV "features" shown arent even guaranteed to work in Germany // places outside the US and everything else was disappointing. Why would you already drop money on this? smh


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2013)

2 possible reasons...

1. there are certain ppl who are drones

2. they only heard about it or watched the conference and havent seen the fine print


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

Or maybe theyre all brainless idiots who cant tell the difference between shit and gold.


----------



## Slice (May 23, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Or maybe theyre all brainless idiots who *cant tell the difference between shit and gold*.



They should, after all Gold costs 5$ a month.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

But but theyre too stupid to realize


----------



## steveht93 (May 23, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> We don't know what Sony has planned yet Nintendo don't get cocky.





Don't Pick a gifs fight with Sony fans son,you will lose and you will lose badly.


----------



## Vault (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 23, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> tone deaf and arrogant. like ps3 launch sony except much more anti gamer and anti consumer.
> 
> funny thing is according to dev whisperings they are getting drastic performance differences between the two units in testing. the one doesnt even have power to back it up. ps4 is much more developer friendly than the one as well because of no esram or move engines to work around. choice is clear between the two



Is it so bad that framerate among multiplat ports will differ? Like what drastic difference will take place?


----------



## Spirit King (May 23, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Don't Pick a gifs fight with Sony fans son,you will lose and you will lose badly.



Not sure about that. 



Nintendo has some of the best. Most of Sony's only came out recently, in response to all the previous Nin ones.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 23, 2013)

All but confirmed..

wow



> Microsoft has outlined details of its plans for pre-owned titles played on Xbox One, and the future looks gloomy.
> Upon purchase of a game, a unique code linked to Xbox Live is issued that can only be used once and is verified online. Other users wanting to play a game will then have to buy the right to play the game ? at full price.
> The code "sits on your hard drive and you have permission to play that game as long as you?d like," Microsoft corporate vice president Phil Harrison told the Kotaku tech site.
> "The bits that are on that disc, you can give it to your friend and they can install it on an Xbox One," he said. "They would then have to purchase the right to play that game through Xbox Live."
> "Let?s assume it?s a new game, so the answer is yes, it will be the same price," Harrison said.


----------



## Slice (May 23, 2013)

Since retail games at the marketplace never seem to drop in price it could just as well be cheaper to drive to a store and buy it yourself.


----------



## OS (May 23, 2013)

Slice said:


> Since retail games at the marketplace never seem to drop in price it could just as well be cheaper to drive to a store and buy it yourself.



But the thing is, it used to matter because the disk is what is used to play. Now, the game is saved onto your xbox so the disk is practically useless at that point.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 23, 2013)

Great post on Gaf:



> What an awful interview (not Sessler's fault). It's staggering, really. Look, most of us hate the TV-centric approach the conference went with. But this goes beyond that. The first rumours broke, what, at the start of February? Sony's conference was a week later. Since then new rumours about the console have come out almost every week. There was the Adam Orth fiasco. They've had 3 months to see how negatively they were received. They've had 3 months to look at Sony's approach – being entirely candid about the shortcomings of PS3, highly informative presentation, focus on games – and the response that garnered. And they still seem clueless. We give Nintendo shit for not seeming to know what they're doing, but Jesus Christ, this is another level altogether.
> 
> Watch Cerny's portion of the Sony conference and just how much he told us, then compare it with the vapid nothingness presented by Mattrick et al. Not a single negative rumour was addressed and what they did give us was vague at best. "Here's one box to control the living room", they said. Except it'll only be available in North America at launch, doesn't replace your cable box, can't interface with DVR and uses HDMI-CEC to control channel switching which only the newest boxes support. "We have exclusive FIFA Ultimate Team content." What is it? With how focused the whole presentation was on the US surely now is as good a time as any to rope in some of Europe. "Here are some of the games, running on Xbox One, that are only possible because of Xbox One." Where? Those are trailers. Are you guys even ready for this?
> 
> ...



I really don't know why anyone in their right minds would buy a xbox one


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

Slice said:


> I checked Amazon.de to look at customer reactions and it turns out apparently quite a lot of people are actually pre ordering the X1.
> I dont get this, most of the TV "features" shown arent even guaranteed to work in Germany // places outside the US and everything else was disappointing. Why would you already drop money on this? smh



More like why would anyone outside the US buy something that clearly is US biased and region locked with no benefit to you where as you can get the other thing which can broaden your options and geared towards something you're gonna be doing anyway.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

Nintendo having some of the best? Rofl

You must be delusional kid. 

Come throw a mario at me lol


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 23, 2013)

This is the best Xbox one rebuttal ive seen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Is it so bad that framerate among multiplat ports will differ? Like what drastic difference will take place?



the diffence is *significant*.

ill give you the most basic example i can...

because the systems are so similar, without any optimization for either platform your looking at a diffrence between 30 and 60 fps if running at the same resolution..with more leeway for ps4 to spare.


goes without saying that xbox 1 lead platform games(which will probably be 75% of next gen games) will always look better and run better on ps4 by default.if they target the same fps and resolution...its the difference between much better aa and textures in combination with a locked framerate....vs lower quality aa textures and a dropping framerate.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 23, 2013)

You guys realize that at least 20% of 360 sales, those people never connected once to the internet, thats over 14 million people.

Bye bye those guys. Bye bye billions of other potential buyers, tens of millions in US alone that do not have reliable internet


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 23, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> the diffence is *significant*.
> 
> ill give you the most basic example i can...
> 
> ...



so basically, with multiplatform titles, devs will target the weakest hardware (xbox one) and port accordingly to the ps4

but with first party titles the ps4 will stomp?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 23, 2013)

You have to understand though, even if they do target the lower graphics, the one on ps4 would still run laggy less, loading times lessened, and would be better.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 23, 2013)

PS4​


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 23, 2013)

Replace that quote with *"You are the Xbox owner!"*


----------



## Nemesis (May 23, 2013)

So another reason to stay away from one


----------



## Spirit King (May 23, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Nintendo having some of the best? Rofl
> 
> You must be delusional kid.
> 
> Come throw a mario at me lol



Yep if you look at gaf gifs over the past 2 years ignoring the PS4 reveal you'll notice a distinct lack of playstation gifs, whereas there's been numerous creative Nintendo ones. They're both good but it seems disingenuous if you've seen them to pretend the Nintendo gifs weren't up to par.

Only looking at the old generally accurate Xbox rumours it seems they were targeting $300 for the price of the console, no idea if that's still the case.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

Goova said:


> You have to understand though, even if they do target the lower graphics, the one on ps4 would still run laggy less, loading times lessened, and would be better.



There's also the fact that PS4 Devkits is user friendly. Which is putting the PS4 in the same position as 360 once was as far as development is concerned. But this time on a rig with slightly better specs. And probably none of the bullshit that X-1 is throwing out right now.


----------



## Vault (May 23, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> So another reason to stay away from one



This is fucking absurd.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 23, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> So another reason to stay away from one



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I can't.


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> So another reason to stay away from one



As if I needed even more reason not to buy an X1. 

This really is a fucking trainwreck. No amount of exclusive games can salvage this shit.


----------



## steveht93 (May 23, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Not sure about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo has some of the best. Most of Sony's only came out recently, in response to all the previous Nin ones.




Lol,the best Nintendo gifs are the ones that make fun of Nintendo. It's irrelevant if Sony's gifs are recent or not,they are still better.


----------



## Ultimania (May 23, 2013)




----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> So another reason to stay away from one




Anyone not clicking, you need to read this. 


Microsoft has filed for a Kinect-related patent, and it?s a doozy of an application. The abstract describes a camera-based system that would monitor the number of viewers in a room and check to see if the number of occupants exceeded a certain threshold set by the content provider. If there are too many warm bodies present, the device owner would be prompted to purchase a license for a greater number of viewers.

No, really. It?s that blunt. From the abstract:* ?The users consuming the content on a display device are monitored so that if the number of user-views licensed is exceeded, remedial action may be taken.?*


Fuck them all to hell.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 23, 2013)

Reasons to buy XBOX1:
- in all likeliness worse specs than PS4, *but still the bext xbox to date*
- need to pay in order to play online, *makes you really appreciate the time you spend playing*
- requirement to pay full retail price of a game if you want to borrow it from a friend and play on your console, *no more are you feeling bad and sad inside for being a thief - clear conscience*
- no back compatibility, *still plenty of kinect exclusives await for you so you will forget about xbox360 games pretty quickly*
- will require to pay for additional people watching and/or playing stuff, *you can make your friends pay - that way you'll all be on even grounds - equality ftw*

Reasons not to buy XBOX1:
- ?????????


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

Actually it sort of dawned on me that no BC for X-1 makes sense.

Why?

Because Xbox 360 has no gaymes. None worth noting besides Halo, Gears and Forza. 9/10 of their library is multiplat. PS3 does the same thing. Except their classic collection is spread across 3 platforms. Xbox doesn't get Sony games. You can get a game like these on PSN





Does Xbox get these titles on Live Arcade? Oh nononononono.

I mean no BC on PS4 doesn't automatically mean no Classic titles that haven't already enjoyed.
Xbox One gave retro gaming the finger.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Anyone not clicking, you need to read this.
> 
> 
> Microsoft has filed for a Kinect-related patent, and it?s a doozy of an application. The abstract describes a camera-based system that would monitor the number of viewers in a room and check to see if the number of occupants exceeded a certain threshold set by the content provider. If there are too many warm bodies present, the device owner would be prompted to purchase a license for a greater number of viewers.
> ...



Finally, a reason to be a basement dweller forever alone ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Microsoft truly gets us.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Actually it sort of dawned on me that no BC for X-1 makes sense.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because Xbox 360 has no gaymes. None worth noting besides Halo, Gears and Forza. 9/10 of their library is multiplat. PS3 does the same thing. Except their classic collection is spread across 3 platforms. Xbox doesn't get Sony games. You can get a game like these on PSN.



The first Xbox has a pretty good gold mine of exclusives, mainly from Sega. And 360 has quite a few good exclusives as well, like Alan Wake.

So yeah, no BC is fucking stupid. And you'll have to buy all that shit again on live.

Fuck 'em.


----------



## Slice (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Actually it sort of dawned on me that no BC for X-1 makes sense.



The moment it was confirmed both new consoles would be running on x86 it was clear there would be no BC. I dont really care, if i really want to replay myold games i plug in the old system, this doesnt happen very often though.


----------



## dream (May 23, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> So another reason to stay away from one



Ahahahaha, fuck Microsoft.


----------



## Gunners (May 23, 2013)

That being said, is there any benefit to using motion control over a tv remote to change the channel? I'm looking at things now and it is easier to move my fingers ( remote) than it is to move my arm/hands. It'd also be more accurate. To be honest this whole motion and touch fad reminds me of the 3D craze. In certain areas it is beneficial but it is being applied in areas where it actually detracts from the experience and efficiency.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 23, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Ahahahaha, fuck Microsoft.


So much for a quite and secure night with my wife  
just the thought that this shit is on 24/7 creeps the shit out of me...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2013)

Nintendo changed their plan and the Nintendo Direct is going to be during E3 instead before such event. Maybe they changed their mind after the X1 event?

June 11 at 10:am EST.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 23, 2013)

> Nintendo has just announced the date and time of its next Nintendo Direct. We already know that it will feature Smash Bros., a Mario Kart for the Wii U and a brand new 3D Mario title.
> 
> The next Direct will happen June 11th, 2013. That’s right, the Tuesday of E3 week. It all starts at 7am Pacific (10am ET).
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyclonic (May 23, 2013)

lol Microsoft  in one day has become like Hitler to the gaming community. It's amazing ....Thier  practically the Antichrist  to gamers all over the world at this point


Honestly I dont think I have ever seen anything this major gaming related  Fail so hard  before. The hatred for this machine is literally Planetary lol


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 23, 2013)

Gunners said:


> That being said, is there any benefit to using motion control over a tv remote to change the channel? I'm looking at things now and it is easier to move my fingers ( remote) than it is to move my arm/hands. It'd also be more accurate. To be honest this whole motion and touch fad reminds me of the 3D craze. In certain areas it is beneficial but it is being applied in areas where it actually detracts from the experience and efficiency.



b-b-b-but this is a system that's bringing the future to your living room


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Anyone not clicking, you need to read this.
> 
> 
> Microsoft has filed for a Kinect-related patent, and it?s a doozy of an application. The abstract describes a camera-based system that would monitor the number of viewers in a room and check to see if the number of occupants exceeded a certain threshold set by the content provider. If there are too many warm bodies present, the device owner would be prompted to purchase a license for a greater number of viewers.
> ...



-coughs up blood-

Microsoft! Why?!


----------



## αshɘs (May 23, 2013)

heh, I knew it



> When we’re talking about a new engine we’re talking about upgrading significant systems within in that engine. We’re not talking about throwing it all away and saying we’re starting from the ground up





It's pretty hilarious that the only "gameplay footage" they've shown is of a game which uses a 14 old engine as a base.

based Carmack


----------



## Narutossss (May 23, 2013)

Gunners said:


> That being said, is there any benefit to using motion control over a tv remote to change the channel? I'm looking at things now and it is easier to move my fingers ( remote) than it is to move my arm/hands. It'd also be more accurate. To be honest this whole motion and touch fad reminds me of the *3D craze*. In certain areas it is beneficial but it is being applied in areas where it actually detracts from the experience and efficiency.


oh fuck don't remind me


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 23, 2013)

Arent we a little bit too cruel with m$ ?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

Not really


----------



## dream (May 23, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Arent we a little bit too cruel with m$ ?



Microsoft deserves all the hate they are getting.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Not really





Solaris said:


> Microsoft deserves all the hate they are getting.


Hahaha, only 1 moment and everything got wasted eh ? 

Lets talk about sales, you guys think there is gonna be a huge impact on xbox one sales or people will just continue the same road no matter what ?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Hahaha, only 1 moment and everything got wasted eh ?
> 
> Lets talk about sales, you guys think there is gonna be a huge impact on xbox one sales or people will just continue the same road no matter what ?



I never liked Xbawks but this isn't really doing me any favors.

As for sales, oh yeah. But it will still sell b/c Xbawks. But if it's true and once casuals get wind of this, they will want their money back once they realize they're spending too much just to do one thing. And that is play games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2013)

Mirror's Edge 2 X1 exclusive?


----------



## dream (May 23, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Lets talk about sales, you guys think there is gonna be a huge impact on xbox one sales or people will just continue the same road no matter what ?



The following should show how much faith I have in gamers:


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2013)

If all this bullshit stays, I don't see how they will attract their customers.

The decisive turning points will be the accidental customers (parents getting their children the new cool Xone) and the ignorant customers who don't do any research. New console = "must be like 10 times better, right?? "

Yes, I believe that at least a 25% of the current base is like that. I believe the sales will be worse than those of the Wiiu right now.


----------



## Narutossss (May 23, 2013)

shouldn't there be some law against the kinect watching you 24/7


----------



## αshɘs (May 23, 2013)

this guy


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Lets talk about sales, you guys think there is gonna be a huge impact on xbox one sales or people will just continue the same road no matter what ?



Overseas probably, but other than that I can still see it doing well, not good, but well enough because of xbox seems to be catering to those of the casual gamer, the halo/call of duty type players.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 23, 2013)

Solaris said:


> The following should show how much faith I have in gamers:


I agree, a huge reason why the gaming industry is turning to be worse are people like them.



soulnova said:


> If all this bullshit stays, I don't see how they will attract their customers.
> 
> The decisive turning points will be the accidental customers (parents getting their children the new cool Xone) and the ignorant customers who don't do any research. New console = "must be like 10 times better, right?? "
> 
> Yes, I believe that at least a 25% of the current base is like that. I believe the sales will be worse than those of the Wiiu right now.



The thing is, what if M$ tries to do a Wii ( not U) thing and focus on the more casual/social fanbase, if you take into consideration how well wii sports and such games did  i wouldn't be really surprised if they go with such overall mindset even if it means that they will lose the core fanbase. The problem for them now it seems if rather this will work  and if the trade off was worth it. 
Then again, you got Nintedo that wants to do the exact opposite thing and attract more core gamers 

It is really hard to believe that m$ did such a big mistake without taking in consideration that they gave a free dominance card to Sony....


----------



## Edward Nygma (May 23, 2013)

I for one LOVE M$, right now.

They have made me the happiest PlayStation fanboy ever!


----------



## strongarm85 (May 23, 2013)

Keiichi Song said:


> -coughs up blood-
> 
> Microsoft! Why?!



Technically speaking it is illegal to show a movie in your house if more than 4 people are watching the movie at once. It has always been that way, going back to the days of the VCR, and it has never been challenged in court or enforced because there was never a way to put cameras in everybody's house to make sure only the required number of people were watching the movie.

Until now...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW7Op86ox9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

Still invasion of privacy. Microsoft is not the Police or Feds with a warrant.


----------



## Gunners (May 23, 2013)

Microsoft's fuck up reminds me of Martinez calling out Pacquiao and Mayweather. Groups of fans who were constantly at war, congregated to villify one common enemy.


----------



## αshɘs (May 23, 2013)

looking forward to this a lot


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

I see a lot of blame on Pirates when it comes to the X-1's anti-consumer functions. Which is funny since only a small portion of gamers Pirate, because they know HOW and they have the tech to do so. The average person cannot do that. So you're essentially alienating your ENTIRE user base, just to get back at those small numbers, which don't even amount to the total Xbox 360 and potential new users. It's a fucking needle in a haystack and that haystack is gonna to another barn.


----------



## Nemesis (May 23, 2013)

I really hate this "Well steam does it too" talk though they are trying to bring up.  Firstly steam games are usually very cheap in comparison to non steam pc games and especially console games.

secondly and most importantly.  The PC consumer market drifted to steam because of it being cheap and easily reliable.  It really wasn't forced on them and at the same time steam is still optional for many publishers.


----------



## Alicia (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I see a lot of blame on Pirates when it comes to the X-1's anti-consumer functions. Which is funny since only a small portion of gamers Pirate, because they know HOW and they have the tech to do so. The average person cannot do that. So you're essentially alienating your ENTIRE user base, just to get back at those small numbers, which don't even amount to the total Xbox 360 and potential new users. It's a fucking needle in a haystack and that haystack is gonna to another barn.



Game piracy rarely happens on consoles anyways. It's easier on PC.
And piracy is just a sore excuse to force this DRM bullshit upon us, like it has always been.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Kei (May 23, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Technically speaking it is illegal to show a movie in your house if more than 4 people are watching the movie at once. It has always been that way, going back to the days of the VCR, and it has never been challenged in court or enforced because there was never a way to put cameras in everybody's house to make sure only the required number of people were watching the movie.
> 
> Until now...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW7Op86ox9g[/YOUTUBE]



Well now, didn't know that, the more I know


----------



## Overwatch (May 23, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> looking forward to this a lot





Why is this so accurate? WHY?!


----------



## αshɘs (May 23, 2013)

lol


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

> *Luke Edwards – Multimedia Journalist: Xbox One*
> 
> *I’m an avid gamer. But I don’t know which console I want.* I have a paragraph to decide. Looks don’t really matter to me, so the retro VCR shell of the Xbox One isn’t a turn-off – it’s certainly better than Sony’s blur-box we've been shown. An even zero points. *But I love Gears of War and Halo. *Point to Xbox. I also prefer the Xbox gimmick-free controller. Cha-ching, two points. *But indie gaming is the future and Sony is more open to it. Plus the PS4 has more power. Two points to Sony. The deciding point has to go to the Kinect voice and gesture controls, which have me leaning towards the Xbox *– until we get some solid info on pricing and game releases. Roll on E3.


----------



## Overwatch (May 23, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> lol



Oh, Sweet Jesus! 

I'm having a ball this week!


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 23, 2013)

I'm really at the point where I would almost cry if the X1 performed well or great. No really. This thing selling well will seriously ruin everything i love about gaming. Everything.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 23, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


>



I didn't even have to read the entire shit, i just went for the guys that voted for the xbox and only one of them described himself as an "avid gamer", 1 out of 5, the rest, those guys aren't gamers, look:



> 2nd guy to vote for xbox: _"I'm not much of a gamer"_





> 3rd guy to vote for xbox: "It's all-round media capability rather than gaming power that fills my sails these days"





> 4th guy to vote for xbox: _"I?m not a huge gamer"_





> 5th guy to vote for xbox: _"The deciding point has to go to the Kinect voice and gesture controls, which have me leaning towards the Xbox"_



these guys aren't like most of us, these are middle aged men looking for a shiny toy they can shout commands at in their living room, they said it themselves, they aren't gamers.


----------



## αshɘs (May 23, 2013)

I hope they know you'll still need a cable box, DVR for it. And it only supports HDMI.


----------



## Cyclonic (May 23, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I didn't even have to read the entire shit, i just went for the guys that voted for the xbox and only one of them described himself as an "avid gamer", 1 out of 5, the rest, those guys aren't gamers, look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But thats who M$ is putting first and banking on.  Which is why this such a slap in the face to gamers.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 23, 2013)

but most of them are also ignorant to the things ashes just mentioned above

whoever buys the xbox is gonna be down for some bad surprises while i'll be making the most of my gaming experience on the PS4


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 23, 2013)

Exactly I can't wait for E3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 23, 2013)

Can someone make an honest comparison list of all the xbox vs Ps exclusives??


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Kei (May 23, 2013)

We can always hope that Microsoft will be a boss at E3, though I do believe Sony isn't done playing its hand.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## αshɘs (May 23, 2013)

of course Sony won't price it at $599, they won't make the same mistake again. you don't say, gamestop.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 23, 2013)

I am guessing ps4 at 400 and X1 at 500


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 23, 2013)

Overwhelming!


----------



## Alicia (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Those guys over at Japan are in with us


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Those guys over at Japan are in with us



And you know the whole polite speech bullshit Japanese have is pretty much made for subtle trolling. And Japs troll.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alicia (May 23, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


>



please stop reposting this gif every 5 pages.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 23, 2013)

Ok scratch that, blame the faggy journalism for promoting bullshit all the time and sucking big companies for a pack of Doritos ( looking at you geoff keighley )


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

Read this shit


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Read this shit


Nah, /v/ is too much for to bother, its just the shit you can see there is unimaginable.


So, do we got confirmation about that 3gb being used on OS ? 
Also, will ps4 finally reveal the console at e3 ?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 23, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> please stop reposting this gif every 5 pages.



I didn't know it was posted before.


----------



## αshɘs (May 23, 2013)

I wouldn't say doodoo, but I certainly don't care for Killzone and Infamous. But at least they showed something 



LivingHitokiri said:


> So, do we got confirmation about that 3gb being used on OS ?
> Also, will ps4 finally reveal the console at e3 ?



It was confirmed in that post-reveal round table. 5 gigs for games, 3 gigs for OS. At least so far, that's the picture.

And Sony will more than likely reveal the console. Like 99.9%


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

From the way things are turning out, there's no way they are not showing it.


----------



## Alicia (May 23, 2013)

It'd be another fucking fail if Sony won't reveal PS4 at E3.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 23, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> It'd be another fucking fail if Sony won't reveal PS4 at E3.


Imagine fi this happens then what   ? 
We will decide on who is less fail. Im still going for ps4 tho even tho i got 360 and xbox ONE ( original)


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 23, 2013)

how are they not gonna reveal it at e3 if we already got the teaser trailer?

the hardware's done

some of you guys, sheesh

and that's not to mention that aesthetics are like the least important thing


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 23, 2013)

People saying Killzone didn't visually look gorgeous


----------



## Vault (May 23, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> People saying Killzone didn't visually look gorgeous



I agree that shit wasn't even trying to push the hardware in the least. There wasnt 

AI Fish
Dogs 
Hairs on arms and dirt underneath the nails

Not impressed


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 23, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Can someone make an honest comparison list of all the xbox vs Ps exclusives??





As for comparison I don't know  only been playing and enjoying ps exclusives but from what I heard PS3's are much better. Of course each to their own.


----------



## Overwatch (May 23, 2013)

I bought a PS3 for the exclusives. If nothing else, there seems to be better variety than on the 360. Say what you like about David Cage's warped ideas-atleast, the guy's trying something different.


----------



## steveht93 (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Did one of those fuckers say " Baka gaijin"? Stay classy Japan


----------



## teddy (May 23, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> So another reason to stay away from one



M$ has been going in the shitter for years, but this is rich


----------



## Spirit King (May 23, 2013)

Have you guys heard of the infinite power of the cloud and how it'll make the Xbone 4 times more powerful



> “It’s also been stated that the Xbox One is ten times more powerful than the Xbox 360, so we’re effectively 40 times greater than the Xbox 360 in terms of processing capabilities [using the cloud]. If you look to the cloud as something that is no doubt going to evolve and grow over time, it really spells out that there’s no limit to where the processing power of Xbox One can go. I think that’s a very exciting proposition, not only for Australians, but anyone else who’s going to pick up the Xbox One console.”


----------



## Daxter (May 23, 2013)

E3 is going be a delicious curbstomping opportunity for Sony.


My body is ready.


----------



## teddy (May 23, 2013)

M$ has taken just about every measure possible to make sure that e3 is a pointless endeavor for them 

now all they to do is implement a policy where you have to purchase a new xbox one out of ten device...annually. and naturally they won't transfer any xbox live purchases from your previous device to the next without a fee


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Have you guys heard of the infinite power of the cloud and how it'll make the Xbone 4 times more powerful




I... x10? ...x40? I... how...


----------



## blakstealth (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __


I'm glad that they're talking about COD Dog.


----------



## Alicia (May 23, 2013)

What's the point of cloud gaming? If my connection becomes unavailable, I'm stuck with a brick. It's another sore excuse for DRM and surveillance shit. I'm surprised people aren't bothered with totalitarian kinect.


----------



## teddy (May 23, 2013)

soulnova said:


> I... x10? ...x40? I... how...



The kicker is that it's weaker than the ps4 regardless


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Have you guys heard of the infinite power of the cloud and how it'll make the Xbone 4 times more powerful



When will the madness end.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 23, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Lol,the best Nintendo gifs are the ones that make fun of Nintendo. It's irrelevant if Sony's gifs are recent or not,they are still better.



If your an overzealous Sony fantroll/loyalist, then sure. However if it's the Xbox One then MS shits on both Nintendo & Sony when it comes to outright laughable entertainment.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 23, 2013)

Daxter said:


> E3 is going be a delicious curbstomping opportunity for Sony.
> 
> 
> My body is ready.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

Clearly Microsoft is expanding their brand.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Have you guys heard of the infinite power of the cloud and how it'll make the Xbone 4 times more powerful







*"4>1"*
*"1=/=4"*

*"THE NUMBERS DON'T LIE!"*


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 23, 2013)

Did the CEO really make that tweet or is that a dupe account from someone taking the piss?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 23, 2013)

Speaking of Numbers not lying, Amazon UK has seen an 875% rise in sales of Wii U's XD


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Speaking of Numbers not lying, Amazon UK has seen an 875% rise in sales of Wii U's XD



*Amazon UK: Wii U Sales Rank Jumps 875% Following Microsoft?s Xbox One Reveal*



> The Xbox One?s disappointing reveal has shot up sales of the Wii U on Amazon.com. The system was at #390 before the conference, but now has shot up to #40 due to Microsoft?s glorified TV box.
> 
> This momentum should carry Nintendo right into the summer as they have big plans for the Wii U at E3 and this fall. The console race has just begun but it?s good to see gamers are picking up a system that?s dedicated to gaming first, and multimedia second.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Did the CEO really make that tweet or is that a *dupe account* from someone taking the piss?



This shit is funny.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 23, 2013)

My thoughts on the Xbox One:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Bottom Line: The Xbox One is Anti-Consumer



Watch the first six minutes of this video and you will understand why what Microsoft is doing is anti-consumer on a fundamental level. It doesn't matter if these choices don't personally bother you; it is still WRONG.

The always-on system? The need for constant checks to make sure you aren't messing with the system? Anti-consumer. They're treating YOU, the person who BOUGHT the system, who gave them money, who made it so that they can pay their taxes, like a CRIMINAL. They are pre-supposing that you will do something they do not want you to do, and so they have decided to WATCH you to make sure you don't step out of line, and as a bonus for them, their user agreement lets them profit off of ANY information they find out through watching you on the system that YOU pay THEM for. Legality aside, that is unjustifiably unethical and clearly anti-consumer. This isn't even going into the online requirements.

Fees for used games/restricting the # of people permitted? Anti-consumer. If car companies suddenly announced that they were going to charge fees for when people bought used cars, people would freak, understandably so. The same principle applies here. The company was already paid for that copy/car. That copy/car no longer belongs to them in any financial sense. Trying to milk more money out of something that was already bought and paid for is anti-consumer; a restaurant that charged you extra every time you shared something off your plate with someone else would be ridiculed and shunned, but apparently we are supposed to just lie down and take it as gamers.


I could keep going, analyzing all the other crap this system apparently comes with, but I think my point is well-established. So why are people kicking up a fuss about this?

The big deal is that anti-consumer practices should not be supported financially. EVER. Because the more they're supported, the more precedent it sets, and the next thing you know every company in the industry is practicing more and more invasive and penny-pinching behaviors. If companies find that it is more profitable to treat their consumers like criminals because said consumers don't bother to protest it, then the situation for consumers can only worsen.

DO NOT support or make excuses for what Microsoft is doing. Even if it doesn't bother you personally in any way, shape, or form, these business practices need to be called out for what they are: anti-consumer tripe.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Amazon UK: Wii U Sales Rank Jumps 875% Following Microsoft?s Xbox One Reveal*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 23, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Amazon UK: Wii U Sales Rank Jumps 875% Following Microsoft?s Xbox One Reveal*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 23, 2013)

:rofl :rofl :rofl

I'm laughing so hard at this it hurts!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

This is beyond god-tier marketing.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Amazon UK: Wii U Sales Rank Jumps 875% Following Microsoft’s Xbox One Reveal*


----------



## teddy (May 23, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Amazon UK: Wii U Sales Rank Jumps 875% Following Microsoft?s Xbox One Reveal*



All this bad press is like the juggernaut, it can't be stopped


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

I think the real question is, do we want it to stop at this point?


----------



## teddy (May 23, 2013)

Oh no, we still got till e3 where m$ will reveal 12 exclusive kinect titles and 3 arcade games

it's just getting started


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

Entertain me more Microsoft.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 23, 2013)

*Xbox Live hacked? *



> Hacker claims to have cracked Microsoft's online network, exposing confidential information for 47 million users.
> 
> A hacker going by the name Reckz0r today claimed to have cracked Xbox Live, exposing confidential information for around 47 million users.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 23, 2013)

As if this situtation couldn't become any worse than it already is......


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2013)

> Microsoft stores its passwords in a plaintext format.



Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## teddy (May 23, 2013)

Where's that from?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 23, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Amazon UK: Wii U Sales Rank Jumps 875% Following Microsoft?s Xbox One Reveal*



Now that's funny 

Bitching on the Internet is one thing, cash spent another


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Xbox Live hacked? *



No no no no make it stop make it stop. 

It's just been a bad week for microsoft.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 23, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Amazon UK: Wii U Sales Rank Jumps 875% Following Microsoft?s Xbox One Reveal*


----------



## Cyclonic (May 23, 2013)

*Xbox Live is Hacked – 48 Million Users Leaked*


----------



## hadou (May 23, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Xbox Live hacked? *


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

Cyclonic said:


> *Xbox Live is Hacked ? 48 Million Users Leaked*



This is just bad.


----------



## Spirit King (May 23, 2013)

It's just behind the xbox and beating the PS3 motherfucking back baby.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 23, 2013)

Where the hell has Micheal Pachter been since the Xbox One reveal? He's literally been a silent Gnome after the fiasco unleashed, especially since he was hyping up the reveal and Xbox himself.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Xbox Live hacked? *


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Where the hell has Micheal Pachter been since the Xbox One reveal? He's literally been a silent Gnome after the fiasco unleashed, especially since he was hyping up the reveal and Xbox himself.



I know. Unless he's as stunned as the rest of us. But then again I think he's always supported Microsoft's attempts to "take over our living room".


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 23, 2013)

Be a dear and tell me what series that is? :33


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Be a dear and tell me what series that is? :33



It's Japan's answer to 24.





It even has a TV drama.


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Xbox Live hacked? *



It's not.

If the guy's Twitter feed isn't enough evidence, google his name.   Nothin'.

The whole scenario is only funny because he's un-ironically using the word 'own' and its internet derivatives.  That, and the fact that he types like a chubby, white twelve year old who wears base ball caps backwards, again, un-ironically.


----------



## blakstealth (May 23, 2013)

Cyclonic said:


> *Xbox Live is Hacked ? 48 Million Users Leaked*


Naw, can't be true.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Əyin (May 23, 2013)

Holy shit... those who have Xbox live account, better change your password quickly  (luckily I don't have one)


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2013)

True or not, it'd be a good idea to change your password if you've got an Xbox Live account.


----------



## teddy (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Nintenbros and sonyhommies b4 x ho


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

Sony/Nintendo since the 90's


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)




----------



## OS (May 23, 2013)

I searched my name in that list and I'm not there, so it's k.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __


A truly wonderful time indeed. :33
"Rumors of my death were greatly exaggerated. "


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Fuck yes.


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2013)

All that vaporware.

I want to believe.


----------



## Spirit King (May 23, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> A truly wonderful time indeed. :33
> 
> "Rumors of my death were greatly exaggerated. "
> 
> ...



Just saw the video where that originates from the guy says "Well don't look so surprised it's not like it's the first time I've come back from the dead".


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

> All that vaporware.
> 
> I want to believe.



At least you get games.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 23, 2013)

Only the greatest of days.

So good to be a Nintendo kid. 

Now i can't wait to see E3 and how badly Microshit will be slaughtered by the PS4 and SSB4.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Only the greatest of days.
> 
> So good to be a Nintendo kid.
> 
> Now i can't wait to see E3 and how badly Microshit will be slaughtered by the PS4 and SSB4.



All Sony's E3 have to do is name drop Final Fantasy while Nintendo with Smash Bros. and the flock will come in droves.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Just saw the video where that originates from the guy says "Well don't look so surprised it's not like it's the first time I've come back from the dead".


lol. 


8-Peacock-8 said:


> Only the greatest of days.
> 
> So good to be a Nintendo kid.
> 
> Now i can't wait to see E3 and how badly Microshit will be slaughtered by the PS4 and SSB4.


Bring on the E3 gifs. 


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> All Sony's E3 have to do is name drop Final Fantasy while Nintendo with Smash Bros. and the flock will come in droves.


Fuck, Sony just has to show something playable.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 23, 2013)

Remember when there was a report about MS developing four new IPs for the Xbox One? 

Yeah, me neither.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 23, 2013)

Now i want to see Sony and Nintendo collaborate and just build a fuck you M$ console.


----------



## teddy (May 23, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Remember when there was a report about MS developing four new IPs for the Xbox One?
> 
> Yeah, me neither.



_B...b...but...15 exclusives!_


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Remember when there was a report about MS developing four new IPs for the Xbox One?
> 
> Yeah, me neither.


It was 15 exclusives and what 5 new IPs.....all kinect games. 


8-Peacock-8 said:


> Now i want to see Sony and Nintendo collaborate and just build a fuck you M$ console.



Can't have a monopoly. But they can just tag team.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 23, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Can't have a monopoly. But they can just tag team.



QUICK! SOMEONE MAKE A GIF OF TWO WRESTLERS (Sony and Nintendo) CURB STOMPING MICROSOFT!



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Oh fucking hell.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __





The tears are delicious.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 23, 2013)

Someone turn the Bella Twins into SonyTendo XD


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)

nope.jpg


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 23, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> Holy shit... those who have Xbox live account, better change your password quickly  (luckily I don't have one)



it fake i tried to log in using those  to see if they real and they dont exist.


----------



## Vermin (May 23, 2013)

not liking the design or requirements of both


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 23, 2013)

Xbox ONE: Hey Japan

Nintendo and Sony: Oh hai bitch.

Xbox ONE: OH YOU MOTHER FUCKERS!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 23, 2013)

Arent they increasing the monthly fee even more ?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> nope.jpg





Cool story Microsoft.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __



my answer to him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Xbox ONE: Hey Japan
> 
> Nintendo and Sony: Oh hai bitch.
> 
> Xbox ONE: OH YOU MOTHER FUCKERS!



Yeah.....dem console flags already planted. 



> *Amazon UK: Wii U Sales Rank Jumps 875% Following Microsoft?s Xbox One Revea*l



That is a lot of loving.


----------



## teddy (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __



When i ordered a cup of frustration, i didn't expect this much consumer satisfaction


----------



## Spirit King (May 23, 2013)

How Microsoft saved the games industry (personal entertainment wise), by giving us somebody why can all hate and a new benchmark for awful.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 23, 2013)

> kinect has to be always on (the microphone at least) so you can say 'xbox on'





> <cite>Kageblade23 posted...</cite>
> ... remember they just want any information that they can get out of you to sell to other companies...and technically its not stealing if you signed the EULA microsoft has the right to use anything that they pick up off the camera wether video or audio related...nothing to hide? i bet you wanna hide your bank card now... in otherwords your girl walks out and ask for the pin number for the card she waving around u give it to her... now microsoft not only has your account/card number they also have the pin to said account... they didnt steal the information... it was gained legally via YOU SIGNING THEIR EULA...now they go and sell your info to the highest bidder...





> <cite>NintendoDudeGuy posted...</cite>
> Can't take out credit cards in room. Can't change clothes in room. Can't mention username on website or they'll hear it. Can't mention family member has Xboxoneitis.
> 
> Can't mock them or do anything wrong or they could maybe decide to ban me from playing the games I own. (That happens with some companies? Seriously? I bought the game, you can't take it away and expect me to "buy" anything else from you ever again. Next they'll take away the TV you bought! Wait, this is crazy talk.)
> ...



Not touching this console with a ten-foot pole.  User Agreement makes you waive your rights to whatever the system picks up and you can't turn it off.


----------



## teddy (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> nope.jpg



Uh huh, cause japan is definitely keeping their eyes peeled for the new madden and cod


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)




----------



## OS (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> All Sony's E3 have to do is name drop Final Fantasy while Nintendo with Smash Bros. and the flock will come in droves.



Or kingdom hearts 3


----------



## teddy (May 23, 2013)

_LOVE IT, DAMMIT!_


----------



## OS (May 23, 2013)




----------



## dream (May 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> nope.jpg



Microsoft should just cut its loses and leave Japan alone.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

A good fuck you to you too sir. 

Don't do it Sony.


----------



## Gunners (May 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cROJW9Jn3ds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 24, 2013)

Fabulous gif.  

That former EA CEO clearly doesn't understand gamers when he says that we will want/love always online DRM.  I don't mind having it but even I don't love it. >_>


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2013)

I've stated this multiple times, but I'm loving the gifs we get around console reveals and E3.


----------



## teddy (May 24, 2013)

Guess that makes sontendo gandalf


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2013)

Saw this interesting thread on NeoGAF about the game icons they had showing during the conference. I never noticed it before, but they did end up showing exclusives in the background.





Rare game doesn't look like Banjo Threeie though. That would have been the only thing that would have turned me to the dark side.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2013)

*PS4 has "50% more raw power" in graphics than Xbox One, says report
*

*
Spec Analysis: Xbox One*


----------



## Daxter (May 24, 2013)

This has all been a clever plan, and simply no one has yet saw it. We're supposed to mock and despise the lolbox1 this generation; it's supposed to be a total joke. Microsoft's death in the console world, and its leaving such an empty place behind, has all been cleverly and meticulously designed...


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2013)

gpu is 50 percent...ram bandwidth is 3x and ram amount is rumored at 2gb more.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *PS4 has "50% more raw power" in graphics than Xbox One, says report
> *
> 
> *
> Spec Analysis: Xbox One*



Why am I not surprised you're running 3 OS's and a bad one at that.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmMhzaF7puM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 24, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 24, 2013)

wow so there really is a significant difference between the two

please sony just bring out a bunch of first party games and secure a few exclusives


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2013)

by the way if some one know the source of the movie in the gif ,please tell.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

^^^For the love of god Versus.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 24, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> by the way if some one know the source of the movie in the gif ,please tell.



the series is "picket fences"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEGW-vXXDxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Blitzomaru (May 24, 2013)

So i am not reading thru 40 pages of anger. I wiki'd the new Xbox and laughed. But what's this about Sony/Nintendo thats being talked about? They joining forces or something?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 24, 2013)

no.

sony fans and nintendo fans have come together to mock the atrocity that xbox one is.


----------



## Karyu Endan (May 24, 2013)

So of all nicknames for the X Box One, I feel "Xbone" is the best.

But not because of the abbreviation XB1 or the Dog of Duty, no; because  the X Box One is merely the skeleton of a gaming console, lacking the meat known as video games and the soul known as trust in the consumer.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 24, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> no.
> 
> sony fans and nintendo fans have come together to mock the atrocity that xbox one is.



Ah. I can dig this. I've hated Xbox since the first one. Tho I don't have a PS3, I'm guessing now is the time to get one and play all those games I always wanted to play...


----------



## Eisenheim (May 24, 2013)

This is a disaster for MS.


----------



## steveht93 (May 24, 2013)

The xbone is being mocked so much and supplying bad news after bad news to the point where I just stopped laughing and started  

This disaster is so big it's not funny anymore.


----------



## James Bond (May 24, 2013)

How could MS not see this coming though? A GAMING console and all they did was talk about how you could watch TV and have to pay a fee for used games...


----------



## steveht93 (May 24, 2013)

This thread has been full of bad news lately. I decided to put some good news in here:



The ps4 is coming to Europe 2013 guys! Europe,fuck yeah!


----------



## Overwatch (May 24, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> This thread has been full of bad news lately. I decided to put some good news in here:
> 
> 
> 
> The ps4 is coming to Europe 2013 guys! Europe,fuck yeah!



The price, Sony...I need a fucking number!


----------



## Slice (May 24, 2013)

James Bond said:


> How could MS not see this coming though? A GAMING console and all they did was talk about how you could watch TV and have to pay a fee for used games...



Its terrifying how many people just dont care or know better.

I asked a friend if he saw the Xbone presentation and his answer was "yes, looks really nice how you can control its features".
I had to explain all the negative stuff to him, he just didnt realize it.

This thing will sell, it will sell a lot and it will be terrible for the future of gaming.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 24, 2013)

And they want to "beat" PS4?


----------



## Spirit King (May 24, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> And they want to "beat" PS4?



It's actually pretty hilarious Major Nelson a Microsoft representative said when asked about what gamers would want to choose the Xbone over PS4 he said Xbox live.

They given up caring they really have.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 24, 2013)

This was really attrocious... 8GB *DDR3* with *3* of them reserved for the OS?



Well, I won't buy neither console since I have a PC that will be capable of playing games for the next 3 or 4 generations at the highest specs.
I'll think about buying PS4 if it does have awesome exclusives though.

But Xbone? Hell no... What a waste...


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 24, 2013)

Forgive me for saying but aren't a lot of the complaints people have also strongly believed to be on the PS4 as well? No backwards compatibility and the whole used games can't be used from console to console thing?


----------



## Slice (May 24, 2013)

Believed yes, but not confirmed.
When it will be confirmed the shitstorm will be just the same.

And no BC really isnt a big deal. How many of you have even played PS2 games on your PS3 (or XB games on the 360)?


----------



## OS (May 24, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> Forgive me for saying but aren't a lot of the complaints people have also strongly believed to be on the PS4 as well? No backwards compatibility and the whole used games can't be used from console to console thing?



1) There is no bc diskwise but they are making something that lets you play as far back as ps1 games.
2)And you can play used games. But what microsoft is doing can also be applied, Sony said, by the game developers.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 24, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> Forgive me for saying but aren't a lot of the complaints people have also strongly believed to be on the PS4 as well? No backwards compatibility and the whole used games can't be used from console to console thing?



PS4 doesn't have native backwards compatibility but they've stated they're looking for a solution through their gaikai service

sony has stated that the PS4 will play used games, however, there's also the possibility of a structure where SOME developers are capable of restricting access to used games might be implemented, but there it would be down to developers and publishers, not the PS4, and you as consumer would have the option to avoid the titles that choose to do so, but that was presented only as possibility. The only confirmed statement from sony is that the PS4 will play used games.


----------



## Spirit King (May 24, 2013)

TBF Microsoft also allows you to "sell" used games but I don't Sony has the infrastructure to do what Microsoft is doing even if they wanted to


----------



## Slice (May 24, 2013)

Not Sure said:


> ...because Microsoft will most likely shut down Xbox Live for the 360 like they did for the original Xbox...



That sounds terrible. 

I never had the original xbox so i didnt know they did this


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2013)

thats why i hate dedicated servers and always online like microsoft is doing. your game experience is controlled by the develop publisher. if they no longer wish to support those servers, your left with an empty wallet and a hunk of shitty plastic


----------



## Taleran (May 24, 2013)

So I heard a perfect anecdote that explains why I am looking for a technology baseline increase in the consoles, even if I have no interest in getting either right away. In Mass Effect 3 you have no player agency in the holstering of your weapon. The reason for this was because there was literally no more memory left to add it in. So when you consider how small an action that is and current games were straining that much against the hardware, I can only imagine what the gigantic leap in memory will provide developers to do with what they will.

I am not looking forward to the however long the split-gen will last.




Inuhanyou said:


> thats why i hate dedicated servers and always online like microsoft is doing. your game experience is controlled by the develop publisher. if they no longer wish to support those servers, your left with an empty wallet and a hunk of shitty plastic



But that isn't true, you are purposely leaving out all the hours you played the game while it was up.


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2013)

Oldryoma 

How fucking delusional.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (May 24, 2013)

Who's actually thinking of getting a Xbox One?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 24, 2013)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Who's actually thinking of getting a Xbox One?



Some random dumb fuck on Neogaf and Gamefaqs probably.


----------



## Cyclonic (May 24, 2013)

Vault said:


> Oldryoma
> 
> How fucking delusional.




_*Microsoft: Over 1 Billion Next-Gen Consoles Will be Sold*_







The fucking Arrogance ... Urgh I dont care what they show at e3  Im  officially rooting for these assclowns to fail.  Just having them around is bad for gaming


----------



## Taleran (May 24, 2013)

This is starting to sound more and more like Sony in 2006


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2013)

Vault said:


> Oldryoma
> 
> How fucking delusional.



1...billion?

Has this all just been one big wind-up with this as the punch line? 

They just now hit 100 million sales for Windows 8. How in the bloody hell do they intend to sell more than 10 times that amount to a smaller market?



Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Who's actually thinking of getting a Xbox One?



I may.

But if, and only if, it has Banjo Threeie. 

If not, then it can go fuck itself.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 24, 2013)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Who's actually thinking of getting a Xbox One?



The only that would make me somewhat regret not getting one was if Remedy's game was an exclusive.


----------



## Death Certificate (May 24, 2013)

*Gizmodo: "You don't hate the Xbox One, you're just jealous"*



> There is absolutely no downside to a gaming console widening its berth and bringing in a larger audience. Creating content for a console, or any platform, is not, despite whatever alarmist fears circulate, a zero sum proposition. A team spending time on the Kinect?s voice commands does not mean the controller gets shortchanged. Adding a whole side of the OS dedicated to apps and non-game content does not necessarily mean your games are being shortchanged?especially with all the lengths Microsoft has gone to ensure performance. (The static RAM on the CPU/CPU SoC is a bigger deal than it?s being given credit for.) Microsoft is a very large company. There are seven thousand people on the Xbox team alone. It can work on more than one thing at once.





> Truthfully, answer this: Have you been without internet for more than 24 hours while trying to play a console game recently? Is that a regular occurrence? Have you lent a game on a disc to a friend that you needed back in a timely fashion? Have you closed your laptop or turned off your cell phone when having private conversations? Have you spent any seriously any time considering, celebrating, or lamenting the size of the consoles or other entertainment devices in your home?






> For many of reading this, the answer to at least one of those questions might well be a Yes. But that does not matter. Increasingly, and for a long time now, the world has been moving forward. For a great many people?the vast majority even, probably?things have progressed to the point that these simply aren?t concerns with enough impact, however vocal, to warrant holding up the pack. That sucks. It does. (My family is still, insanely, on dial-up.) But the needs of the many, and all that.





> An undetermined system to transfer used games, instead of just swapping out discs; required connection to the internet once a day (we are pretty sure); mandatory Kinect; the internet being central to core features like cloud gaming; and backwards compatibility. These are the big complaints, and looking at them, it?s hard to explain the furor they?ve stirred up.





Why gaming journalism should be another term for corporate ball washing.


----------



## Alicia (May 24, 2013)

Vault said:


> Oldryoma
> 
> How fucking delusional.



What the actual fuck?

They expect the 360 to sell another 25 million units in next-gen? Alongside the xBone?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2013)

*MCV: Retail sources detail how pre-owned sales will work on Xbox One*

A gamer walks into a retailer and hands over the game they wish to sell. This will only be possible at retailers who have agreed to Microsoft?s T&Cs and more importantly integrated Microsoft?s cloud-based Azure pre-owned system into its own.

The game is then registered as having been trade-in on Microsoft?s system. The consumer who handed it over will subsequently see the game wiped from their account ? hence the until now ambiguous claim from Phil Harrison that the Xbox One would have to ?check in? to Microsoft?s servers every 24 hours.

The retailer can then sell the pre-owned game at whatever price they like, although as part of the system the publisher of the title in question will automatically receive a percentage cut of the sale. As will Microsoft. The retailer will pocket the rest.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 24, 2013)

Rare doesnt have their employees from the Nintendo days anymore so thats irrelevant.

Even if Microsofts Xbone gets incredible games you should not buy it on PRINCIPLE that machine is spyware out the ass.


----------



## Alicia (May 24, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Rare doesnt have their employees from the Nintendo days anymore so thats irrelevant.
> 
> Even if Microsofts Xbone gets incredible games you should not buy it on PRINCIPLE that machine is spyware out the ass.



Exactly. No matter how good the games are, nothing can make up the fact that the xBone is a surveillance device loaded with DRM to squeeze as much money out of consumers.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 24, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I may.
> 
> But if, and only if, it has Banjo Threeie.
> 
> If not, then it can go fuck itself.



And this "Banjo-Threeie" would probably end up being trash. Kinect BANJO!!!!!



Daftvirgin said:


> Exactly. No matter how good the games are, nothing can make up the fact that the xBone is a surveillance device loaded with DRM to squeeze as much money out of consumers.



Feel sorry for the poor fuckers who are probably going to have sex in front of the damn thing without realizing that they're being watched by BIG BROTHAH!


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2013)

That gizmodo article...

You're asking the people with internet if they haven't had internet recently? Well, that's fine that no one will say yes to it, but it kindly neglects about like 4 billion people if not more, including tens of tens of millions in US, and whole countries or continents


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 24, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Rare doesnt have their employees from the Nintendo days anymore so thats irrelevant.



It still has quite a bunch of them according to some ex-rare employees interviews I've read. They're just delegated to work on pathetic avatar shit and kineckt games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2013)

M$ kidnapped RARE, the company still has old Rare staff.. I want to see what games are they doing event tho I am not getting close to a X1 at all lol.

Important RARE staff did leave tho..


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *MCV: Retail sources detail how pre-owned sales will work on Xbox One*
> 
> A gamer walks into a retailer and hands over the game they wish to sell. This will only be possible at retailers who have agreed to Microsoft’s T&Cs and more importantly integrated Microsoft’s cloud-based Azure pre-owned system into its own.
> 
> ...



But...why would they.

If they're going to do something like that, why not toss in a feature that lets you disable the buying and selling of pre-owned games in return for being able to play offline. 



St NightRazr said:


> Rare doesnt have their employees from the Nintendo days anymore so thats irrelevant.
> 
> Even if Microsofts Xbone gets incredible games you should not buy it on PRINCIPLE that machine is spyware out the ass.



Just need to invest in some thermal camouflage clothing and set up the X1 in an empty room. 

I agree though. Banjo Threeie would be the only thing that could entice me though. If anything, I'd just need to buy the console from someone on craigslist. That way the money doesn't go to support shit ideas like forced kinect.  



8-Peacock-8 said:


> And this "Banjo-Threeie" would probably end up being trash. Kinect BANJO!!!!!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLyxmD_UAK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (May 24, 2013)

Banjo 3 is Nuts and Bolts and it is AMAZING.


----------



## Gunners (May 24, 2013)

Vault said:


> Oldryoma
> 
> How fucking delusional.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 24, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> M$ kidnapped RARE



You mean both RARE owners sold their company to the highest bidder on a money hungry binge.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You mean both RARE owners sold their company to the highest bidder on a money hungry binge.



Yeah I forgot about that.... reason why Nintendo sold their share correct?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 24, 2013)

> Microsoft's policy concerning used Xbox One games has proven a bit confusing, but a new report may have spilled more concrete details.
> Citing information from "retail sources," gaming news site MCV claims that Microsoft and gaming publishers will take a bite out of the sale of each used Xbox One game. In the process of selling a used game, original owners would also see the game wiped from their online accounts so they no longer can play it.
> Microsoft has already confirmed that Xbox One users who install a game on the console's hard drive will no longer need the disc as the game is then tied to their online accounts.
> To deal in used games, retailers will reportedly have to agree to Microsoft's terms and use Microsoft's online Azure-based pre-owned system. After the used game is registered through Microsoft as having been sold, the seller's access to that game is then removed. That final step may shed some light on a comment from Microsoft corporate vice president Phil Harrison that the Xbox One needs to check in with Microsoft servers once every 24 hours.
> ...





This is crazy.  So Game stop will have to use a new system just for xbox games to be sold and traded.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (May 24, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Judging by this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No you read it right. I'm just trying to find a loop hole for that ridiculous use game policy. If I can lend games to a friend by disassociating the game from my console, why can't I do the same thing, but sell that game to a third party.


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2013)

Fullmetal83 said:


> No you read it right. I'm just trying to find a loop hole for that ridiculous use game policy. If I can lend games to a friend by disassociating the game from my console, why can't I do the same thing, but sell that game to a third party.



I just got hit by a wave of realization.

If they made it impossible to do what you're talking about, it'd force people to use services such as gamestop to trade games to a friend. That'd be good for gamestop, but moreso for Microsoft and the Publisher who get their own cuts.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2013)

> UPDATE: Many readers are asking whether the ?35 will be additional cost on top of the price of buying the game. No, we believe that the ?35 figure – which is not our number, incidentally – would cover the entire transaction. If correct this would leave retail with a cut per sale of around ?3.50.



Oh wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the fuck?? fuck X1 fuck M$


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 24, 2013)

i saw the footage of "Ghosts" on spike channel last night, it looked better on tv than it does on these youtube vids.  I don't know if it's just their fully rendered cut scenes or game play though, looks like cut scenes, so take that for what it's worth.

Also, I have a 360 and don't even have live right now ( only had it for modern warfares, don't wanna pay for  it and i don't use _any_ other live service)  and i borrowed shippuuden and BO2 for the single player recently, and my boy has like 20 other games he would lend me that i wanna play.

sooo, this xbox1 sounds like shit to me.


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2013)

That's quite a big cut.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2013)

so ?35 divided between 3. Retailers get around ?3.50 so the rest is between M$ amd Publisher?. lol

or I am reading that wrong?


----------



## Spirit King (May 24, 2013)

> The source revealed that game retailers will be forced to sell second hand games at just a 10% discount on the original RRP. This news will come as a shock to consumers who are currently used to purchasing trade-in games at up to 50% of the retail value.




Piss off Microsoft don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> so ?35 divided between 3. Retailers get around ?3.50 so the rest is between M$ amd Publisher?. lol
> 
> or I am reading that wrong?



You're not reading it wrong.



> Unconfirmed reports on ConsoleDeals.co.uk suggest that retail?s slice will be as little as ten per cent.



But hopefully that unconfirmed report turns out to be false, because damn.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2013)

and no one besides the internet cares....

sadly this shit will sell 300 million units and revolutionize gaming in a shit way

GG hobby


----------



## Spirit King (May 24, 2013)

Goova said:


> and no one besides the internet cares....
> 
> sadly this shit will sell 300 million units and revolutionize gaming in a shit way
> 
> GG hobby



Oh I'm sure GameStop cares they're stocks are taking a beating and analysts are changing their ratings to sell.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 24, 2013)

Wow... Just.... Wow....

This would also kill the craigslist market as well as pawn shops. This would also be a serious blow to gamestop. They'd have no incentive to participate in a system like that when their profits would be so miniscule.

Also, I've never used Gamefly but I see the commercials all the time. this would kill anyone who uses that....


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Piss off Microsoft don't let the door hit you on the way out.



How many times can we say fuck you to Microsoft in the course of a week?


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2013)

I've got no more hate left in me. 

This is like therapy.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 24, 2013)

I doubt that the generation of consoles after this coming one will even have the option to buy games in a disk format

Their business model is doomed anyway


----------



## Spirit King (May 24, 2013)

Never have the words this fucking company been so apt in this industry, to the degree that any other times it's been used are almost laughable in comparison. Microsoft is literary giving us the finger and they don't even give two shits about it. If your product is unappealing fine, but don't attempt to ruin the industry while your at it.


----------



## Ultimania (May 24, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> How many times can we say fuck you to Microsoft in the course of a week?



We don't want to fuck Microsoft. That's like wanting to be fucked by an old hooker who steals all of your money in the process.


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2013)

Meanwhile in Valve's underground laboratory, Gaben is amassing the largest sale the world has ever seen, set to coincide with the launch of the X1.


----------



## Agmaster (May 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> >unveils new console that everyone hates
> 
> >plans a big announcement for the 360 at E3 instead of trying to make people like *the One*
> 
> Keep it classy, Microsoft.



You are already under their thrall.  They Need not patronize the most loyal/indoctrinated.


----------



## Spirit King (May 24, 2013)

> Analyst specialising in game industry: SELL gamestop
> 
> buy APPLE NINTENDO and TAKETWO


----------



## Agmaster (May 24, 2013)

Gaddayum, are you serious?  It will recover before E3....what happens after they run damage control...no idea.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I've got no more hate left in me.
> 
> This is like therapy.


I know. 


Spirit King said:


> Never have the words this fucking company been so apt in this industry, to the degree that any other times it's been used are almost laughable in comparison. Microsoft is literary giving us the finger and they don't even give two shits about it. If your product is unappealing fine, but don't attempt to ruin the industry while your at it.


They're really serous about Windows 8'ing everything. It's not going to end well. 


Ultimania said:


> We don't want to fuck Microsoft. That's like wanting to be fucked by an old hooker who steals all of your money in the process.


I said saying 'fuck you' not fuck it.


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2013)

So used game sales will continue at gamestop and shit, except now developers and the big ms get some of that pie. I don't mind this and i'm surprised it's taken so long to get this far to be honest.

Developers are going to eat this shit up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2013)

Oh shit.. Valve is losing money to -7% and Gamestop -8% damn...


----------



## Spirit King (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> So used game sales will continue at gamestop and shit, except now developers and the big ms get some of that pie. I don't mind this and i'm surprised it's taken so long to get this far to be honest.
> 
> Developers are going to eat this shit up.



It means you can't sell it to whoever you wants Microsoft dictates that, and Microsoft dictates the price of used games effectively. It's practically worse case scenario outside of outright block.


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> It means you can't sell it to whoever you can Microsoft dictated, and Microsoft dictates the price of used games effectively. It's practically worse case scenario outside of outright block.



Microsoft doesn't dictate the price. The company can sell the game for whatever they want and Microsoft and the developer get a set percentage of the net sell.


----------



## Enclave (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Microsoft doesn't dictate the price. The company can sell the game for whatever they want and Microsoft and the developer get a set percentage of the net sell.



Unless you give the game to a friend of yours who at that point needs to pay the full MSRP.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Microsoft doesn't dictate the price. The company can sell the game for whatever they want and Microsoft and the developer get a set percentage of the net sell.



The issue with that is rental market is completely black balled by this, and second no one is going to buy a used game that is a year old where the price isn't adjusted.


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Unless you give the game to a friend of yours who at that point needs to pay the full MSRP.



You can still facilitate the sale over Xbox Live since they seem to be implementing some way to do it digitally. Though we can't really say anything about it I guess until it's detailed.


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> The issue with that is rental market is completely black balled by this, and second no one is going to buy a used game that is a year old where the price isn't adjusted.



Probably, but the developers and microsoft don't give a shit about rentals.  Maybe some gamefly exception will be made, maybe not.

Who said the price wouldn't be adjusted? The price can be adjusted to whatever the company wants, and since GameStop needs to sell it lower the only person who gets screwed is them. If they try to pass that cut off to the consumer, they will probably just opt to sell it through xbox live.


----------



## Spirit King (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Microsoft doesn't dictate the price. The company can sell the game for whatever they want and Microsoft and the developer get a set percentage of the net sell.



Actually they do there's an activation price Microsoft chooses otherwise the retailer can't resell the game this done before the point of sale and is not retrospective, so unless the company wants to sell it for a loss Microsoft effectively dictates the price.


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2013)

I'll be really surprised if Sony doesn't have a similar system in place and they just haven't talked about it. Everything being equal, this will push devs to The One just about every time. 

Funny enough this might lead to retailers trying to push Wii U content as much as possible, as they'll make bigger cuts on used Wii games.

Edit: 

And if Sony didn't have a similar system in place, they would be gloating like motherfuckers right around now. Sony's letting microsoft take most the flak and letting the audience get used to the idea before they reveal they have the same tech in place.

Smart move on their part really. People will get less up in arms the second time it's announced than they will the first.


----------



## Enclave (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> You can still facilitate the sale over Xbox Live since they seem to be implementing some way to do it digitally. Though we can't really say anything about it I guess until it's detailed.



Because you know, when I *give* a friend of mine a game I totally want to charge them for it.


----------



## Axl Low (May 24, 2013)

Cyclonic said:


> _*Microsoft: Over 1 Billion Next-Gen Consoles Will be Sold*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im sorry but that means 1 in 6 peopel will have an xbox 1
50 of the world cant afford it
25 cannot use it due to internet electricity issues


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I'll be really surprised if Sony doesn't have a similar system in place and they just haven't talked about it. Everything being equal, this will push devs to The One just about every time.
> 
> Funny enough this might lead to retailers trying to push Wii U content as much as possible, as they'll make bigger cuts on used Wii games.
> 
> ...



I dunno.  Sony could be back tracking this now.  Sony did say that PS4 can and will play used games.  They'd be smart to capitalize on this or at least change the dynamic of how the system works so developers still get some love.


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Because you know, when I *give* a friend of mine a game I totally want to charge them for it.



Yeah that would suck. Hopefully it has a gifting option or something that just lets you transfer it for free.



Audible Phonetics said:


> I dunno.  Sony could be back tracking this now.  Sony did say that PS4 can and will play used games.  They'd be smart to capitalize on this or at least change the dynamic of how the system works so developers still get some love.



Yes they did say it can play used games, but notice how they did not go into specifics . The One can play used games too.

If Sony backtracked from this and they had it in place they would alienate themselves from, and piss off, just about every major publisher there is. And you really think Sony is opposed to making more money ?

They are kind of bleeding money out the asshole right now. Again, I wouldn't be surprised if they are letting microsoft soak up the criticism before they announce their plans for used games.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Yeah that would suck. Hopefully it has a gifting option or something that just lets you transfer it for free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





VP of Sony said they understand how fans feel about the second hand market.  And would do the "right thing" take that for what you want, but sony knows that it has a Golden opportunity in front of it to capitalize on xbox and make them the boogie man.


----------



## Enclave (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Yeah that would suck. Hopefully it has a gifting option or something that just lets you transfer it for free.



They've already said that you cannot lend a friend of yours a game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2013)

I think Sony has a similar plan in play.. Remember the rumors about Used games were in both sides before this.. The reality is that third party company want more money from the used games..


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> VP of Sony said they understand how fans feel about the second hand market.  And would do the "right thing" take that for what you want, but sony knows that it has a Golden opportunity in front of it to capitalize on xbox and make them the boogie man.



They would have done so by now . 

And again it matters little what Sony wants, it is what EA, Activision, Ubisoft, Square Enix want. Sony can take a stand if they want, but you can imagine where all the lucrative deals are going to be made.



Enclave said:


> They've already said that you cannot lend a friend of yours a game.



Gifting and lending might be a different thing. But that would involve you losing the game and that may not be the most amazing thing.

Though i'm used to it as when I lend a game to my mates... it typically means I gifted it to them .



Malvingt2 said:


> I think Sony has a similar plan in play.. Remember the rumors about Used games were in both sides before this.. The reality is that third party company want more money from the used games..



They want some money from used games as opposed to none. None is what they currently get.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I'll be really surprised if Sony doesn't have a similar system in place and they just haven't talked about it. Everything being equal, this will push devs to The One just about every time.
> 
> Funny enough this might lead to retailers trying to push Wii U content as much as possible, as they'll make bigger cuts on used Wii games.
> 
> ...



We can only hope....for Sony's sake anyway.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 24, 2013)

We'll see I have a feeling Sony will make their system dramatically different than xbox. They have to distance themselves from all the backlash.

One thing for sure you can do with Sony games is take it over a friends house and play it.  It also isn't always online.  two finer selling points


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> They would have done so by now .
> 
> And again it matters little what Sony wants, it is what EA, Activision, Ubisoft, Square Enix want. Sony can take a stand if they want, but you can imagine where all the lucrative deals are going to be made.
> 
> ...



they were getting some from Online Passes...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> And if Sony didn't have a similar system in place, they would be gloating like motherfuckers right around now. Sony's letting microsoft take most the flak and letting the audience get used to the idea before they reveal they have the same tech in place.
> 
> Smart move on their part really. People will get less up in arms the second time it's announced than they will the first.



yeah, all this is nothing but conjecture from your part

fact of the matter is they said their system will play used games and even admitted the possibility that in some instances it will be down to devs and publishers

just because microsoft is doing it, it doesn't mean sony will, microsoft isn't the gold standard for everything in gaming, thankfully

it wouldn't be the first time microsoft does something the rest of the medium doesn't. paying for online gameplay, does it ring a bell? sony kept theirs free

lemme guess, you have a 360 right? your post seems quite apologetic towards microsoft, going as far as believing the competition is doing the same to perhaps to make this seems excusable


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 24, 2013)

you guys are acting like it would be unprecedented for microsoft to take actions the other companies don't, lol

i'm open to the possibility that sony might take similar approach but at this point we have no indication of such

yes, they are in the business of making money, but sony and nintendo kept online gameplay free, did microsoft?

nintendo doesn't block or has this system for used games with their just released wii u
microsoft are the ones presenting this shit
sony might as far as we know take the nintendo approach


----------



## Enclave (May 24, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> you guys are acting like it would be unprecedented for microsoft to take actions the other companies don't, lol
> 
> i'm open to the possibility that sony might take similar approach but at this point we have no indication of such
> 
> ...



Especially after the backlash Microsoft is currently getting.  I'll honestly be stunned if Sony pulls similar crap as this.  I'll also refuse to buy a PS4 if I have to connect to their servers at all to play my games.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 24, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Especially after the backlash Microsoft is currently getting.  I'll honestly be stunned if Sony pulls similar crap as this.  I'll also refuse to buy a PS4 if I have to connect to their servers at all to play my games.



It is already confirmed ps4 is not an always online system.  You can play offline for as much as you want and you don't have to "check in'. 

My boy Plat is a xbox supporter so he is playing devils advocate just as we are with M$ supporting Sony.  

I understand his viewpoints, but Sony has a golden opportunity before it right now to take over the next generation from a gaming aspect. 

The one will still sell simply because it is marketable to a greater mass which is larger than the gaming community. 

A year from now Ps4 will be known as the gaming machine while xbox will be the entertainment center.


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> yeah, all this is nothing but conjecture from your part
> 
> fact of the matter is they said their system will play used games and even admitted the possibility that in some instances it will be down to devs and publishers



Yeah it will play used games. The One also plays used games. Why do you think Sony is so reluctant to get into specifics if they could capitalize on the negative publicity microsoft is getting?



> just because microsoft is doing it, it doesn't mean sony will, microsoft isn't the gold standard for everything in gaming, thankfully
> 
> it wouldn't be the first time microsoft does something the rest of the medium doesn't. paying for online gameplay, does it ring a bell? sony kept theirs free



Play station plus ? Only reason Sony doesn't charge is because they can't charge as they were giving it away for free previously.



> lemme guess, you have a 360 right? your post seems quite apologetic towards microsoft, going as far as believing the competition is doing the same to perhaps to make this seems excusable



Let me guess, you have a PS3 right ? I have a 360 and a PS3. 

It's not apologetic. I am a huge gamefly junkie an that's going to end it looks like. I'm just being a realist. 

If the publishers demand it, Sony will implement it. If they don't implement it, they will lag behind microsoft and get less lucrative deals as it will be worth less to invest in making PS4 games as it will One games. 

I can be wrong, but I doubt it. It's the realities of the industry in this day that with the insane prices next gen games are going to cost, companies are going to have to recoup that money in ways they didn't previously.


----------



## Enclave (May 24, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> It is already confirmed ps4 is not an always online system.  You can play offline for as much as you want and you don't have to "check in'.
> 
> My boy Plat is a xbox supporter so he is playing devils advocate just as we are with M$ supporting Sony.
> 
> ...



Oh I'm aware it's not an always online console.  However they haven't flat out said that we'll never have to connect to their servers.

Platinum, there's 2 360s, 1 PS3 and 1 Wii in my home.  I'm not fanboying and defending horrible business practices.  Why are you?


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2013)

Also i'm not white knighting microsoft.

The always online is annoying as is the constant kinect requirement. I'm far from happy with that bullshit. I'm just talking about used games.

I ask you guys. What does Sony have to gain from not going this route, except the pr boost? Used game sales won't boost their bottom line, in fact it will lower it. The console makers rely on the licensing of game rights to make their money, not selling the device. Under this model they will make money they never could have made otherwise. 

I hope you guys don't think that any of these companies care about the consumer enough to harm their bottom line for you.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Also i'm not white knighting microsoft.
> 
> The always online is annoying as is the constant kinect requirement. I'm far from happy with that bullshit. I'm just talking about used games.
> 
> ...



The lost money will be made up in converts.  The more units moved make up for game loss.  Plus this affects M$ more because Sony has a crapload of inhouse devs that create AAA content.  Definitely affects M$ way more.


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Platinum, there's 2 360s, 1 PS3 and 1 Wii in my home.  I'm not fanboying and defending horrible business practices.  Why are you?



It's not defending really, it's acknowledging the reason why it's happening. 

In the first few years of a console the install base is pitifully small. The price of making a AAA game is going to be insane for this generation. Companies are going to get absolutely hosed until the user base is large enough that plenty of copies can be sold.

Companies have to minimize losses. They can either raise the price of a new game, or they can try more creative means to increase their revenue. It looks like they favor the latter.

Sony's in a pretty precarious position financially and I just don't see them letting that money go. They still come out ahead in the end, Microsoft is seen as the bigger bad guy and they get the positive emotion for a time.

Again I can be wrong. I just don't think I am. You can chalk that up to me being an arrogant shit if you want, it's just my point of view.

Just like it's all of your point of view that this is the worst shit ever and that Sony would never do this.

And that's fine.


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> The lost money will be made up in converts.  The more units moved make up for game loss.  Plus this affects M$ more because Sony has a crapload of inhouse devs that create AAA content.  Definitely affects M$ way more.



Not necessarily true. Even if sony moves more units, Microsoft can make more money. Once Sony stops making new copies, that's the end of their revenue. Microsoft can continue making money on the physical copies for years and years after they stop making new copies. 

And actually Sony probably stands to lose more that way. If their companies take a hit financially, they take a hit financially. If EA takes a hit financially, well, Sony got their licensing fees so they don't care.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Yeah it will play used games. The One also plays used games. Why do you think Sony is so reluctant to get into specifics if they could capitalize on the negative publicity microsoft is getting?



your point being?

_"oh, they haven't said anything. GUILTY!"_

your reasoning is so flawed is laughable



Platinum said:


> Playstation plus ? Only reason Sony doesn't charge is because they can't charge as they were giving it away for free previously.



this is getting silly, do you even know what playstation plus is?

it's optional not mandatory. you still play online, for free, even if you don't subscribe. Microsoft live subscription is mandatory if you wanna enjoy your games online.

playstation plus is a premium service that delivers free games, that's the allure of it. not online gameplay that you get for free regardless of signing up or not. Nintendo and Sony didn't follow MS business model. PERIOD.



Platinum said:


> me guess, you have a PS3 right ? I have a 360 and a PS3.



I have both actually, granted i prefer my PS3 and the xbox gathers dust



Platinum said:


> It's not apologetic. I am a huge gamefly junkie an that's going to end it looks like. I'm just being a realist.



a realist with nothing but unsubstantiated conjecture? lol



Platinum said:


> If the publishers demand it, Sony will implement it. If they don't implement it, they will lag behind microsoft and get less lucrative deals as it will be worth less to invest in making PS4 games as it will One games.



Sony isn't at the hands of publishers, let's not act like they didn't outsell the xbox even with the latter releasing one year before the PS3, no publisher will be quick to dish out and severe their relationship with a company who has sold more consoles and therefore has a larger fanbase than the company introducing this system, yes, this system benefits publishers but none of them will want to jump out of the playstation platform and lose millions of potential customers which is a bigger revenue stream than this system will ever provide for them

also, there's other ways sony can moneyhat publishers into deals, even without taking this approach

thirdly, nintendo did it, if sony were to go the nintendo route, then Microsoft would be in the minority, fuck you think the publishers would be forced to do? that's right, support sony and nintento regardless



Platinum said:


> I can be wrong, but I doubt it. It's the realities of the industry in this day that with the insane prices next gen games are going to cost, companies are going to have to recoup that money in ways they didn't previously.



Microsoft doesn't dictate the reality of this industry. If that were the case, Sony & Nintendo would've followed their previous business models.


----------



## hadou (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> It's not defending really, it's acknowledging the reason why it's happening.
> 
> In the first few years of a console the install base is pitifully small. The price of making a AAA game is going to be insane for this generation. Companies are going to get absolutely hosed until the user base is large enough that plenty of copies can be sold.
> 
> ...



If Sony chooses to walk a different path from Microsoft's, in the short term it will loose money. On the long term, it will likely earn more. This only holds if everything we have heard about Xbox One is true.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Not necessarily true. Even if sony moves more units, Microsoft can make more money. Once Sony stops making new copies, that's the end of their revenue. Microsoft can continue making money on the physical copies for years and years after they stop making new copies.
> 
> And actually Sony probably stands to lose more that way. If their companies take a hit financially, they take a hit financially. If EA takes a hit financially, well, Sony got their licensing fees so they don't care.



The point is not many xbox game copies will be sold if PS4 is offering alternatives where the game is yours after purchase.  If the game is available on all 3 consoles and xbox is the only one charging usage fees what do you expect is going to happen?  Less copies will be sold.  Which business model do you think is smarter?  

Sonys companies will not take a financial hit, they'll move more units which means moving more games.

If Last of Us is any indication, Sony's in house devs curb stomp Xboxs inhouse devs.  Quality over Quantity any day of the week.

In this case, Sony would get both.


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> your point being?
> 
> _"oh, they haven't said anything. GUILTY!"_
> 
> your reasoning is so flawed is laughable



It's not that they haven't said anything, it's that they said it will play used games and have been reluctant to say anything beyond that. 



> this is getting silly, do you even know what playstation plus is?
> 
> it's optional not mandatory. you still play online, for free, even if you don't subscribe. Microsoft live subscription is mandatory if you wanna enjoy your games online.



Do you know how to read?

I stated that stuff pretty clearly. At the end of the day it's still a premium online service. If you don't think Sony or Nintendo wishes they had the Xbox Live model that makes money hand over fist then whatever. No point arguing it.



> Sony isn't at the hands of publishers, let's not act like they didn't outsell the xbox even with the latter releasing one year before the PS3, no publisher will be quick to dish out and severe their relationship with a company who has sold more consoles and therefore has a larger fanbase than the company introducing this system, yes, this system benefits publishers but none of them will want to jump out of the playstation platform and lose millions of potential customers which is a bigger revenue stream than this system will ever provide for them



I never said they would cut ties with Sony. They will just have a harder time getting the deals microsoft can get, as developers are naturally less inclined to do so. And if you don't think they are beholden to the publishers you are wrong. Sony is even more beholden to them than microsoft is, the PS4 is penance for them making development so fucking hard which they flat out stated in the announcement . They are trying to curry favor, it's reasonable to think they might go the same route if pressured. They want the major hits to be developed for the PS4 on PS4 dev kits and not the One. 

They want the better versions.



> also, there's other ways sony can moneyhat publishers into deals, even without taking this approach



Totally true. Again i'm just expressing an opinion and for all I know they have something devised that no one is expecting.



> thirdly, nintendo did it, if sony were to go the nintendo route, then Microsoft would be in the minority, fuck you think the publishers would be forced to do? that's right, support sony and nintento regardless



You mean support Sony . Nobody is going to support nintendo lets be honest here.



> Microsoft doesn't dictate the reality of this industry. If that were the case, Sony & Nintendo would've followed their previous business models.



I never said they did. But it's a model that the publishers obviously want.


----------



## Gunners (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> You mean support Sony . Nobody is going to support nintendo lets be honest here.



Didn't the Wii U see a substantial increase in sales after Microsoft's big shame?


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Didn't the Wii U see a substantial increase in sales after Microsoft's big shame?



The Wii was the highest selling console for some time. How many third party games were made for it that weren't shovelware?

And did it? I honestly don't know. All I heard was nintendo's stock went up.


----------



## Gunners (May 24, 2013)

That being said greed is going to kill these companies, their need to make money from every possible source is akin to a kid dropping a handful of sweets in his eagerness to get a milk bottle. If I buy a game second hand, it is probable that I will by the following titles on their release date ( assuming I have the cash), I believe that this applies to other individuals as well.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 24, 2013)

@plat, There's a battle of principles at work here.  

I think the consuming public is taking notice of how obscene the definition of  "ownership" has been twisted by the corporations.  If i buy something, even a license,  I have a right to transfer that ownership and otherwise resell it.  wether it be google glasses, a music cd or mp3, a videogame, book,ebook  etc.  

if the public doesn't take a stand on that, then i'm sure microsoft will do well and we'll all be the worse for it.


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2013)

Gunners said:


> That being said greed is going to kill these companies, their need to make money from every possible source is akin to a kid dropping a handful of sweets in his eagerness to get a milk bottle. If I buy a game second hand, it is probable that I will by the following titles on their release date ( assuming I have the cash), I believe that this applies to other individuals as well.



I wouldn't really say it's greed. It's done out of necessity as they need to make more and more money as development costs go up and up just to maintain an equilibrium. You can blame the graphical arms race for that. No one wants to be regarded as being behind the curve.

I guess you can say it's shortsighted, and it probably is.


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> @plat, There's a battle of principles at work here.
> 
> I think the consuming public is taking notice of how obscene the definition of  "ownership" has been twisted by the corporations.  If i buy something, even a license,  I have a right to transfer that ownership and otherwise resell it.  wether it be google glasses, a music cd or mp3, a videogame, book,ebook  etc.
> 
> if the public doesn't take a stand on that, then i'm sure microsoft will do well and we'll all be the worse for it.



The consuming public likes to bitch, but they lie down and take it. 

I buy comics physically because I like the sense of ownership that it entails. I do it with most of my games too. But the reality is that the notion of what constitutes ownership for most forms of media changed years ago, and the public realized that well after it was too late.

When push comes to shove the consumer will take convenience over ownership and companies know that. Microsoft's model isn't really convenient though so the resistance is obviously heightened.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> It's not that they haven't said anything, it's that they said it will play used games and have been reluctant to say anything beyond that.



it still comes down to "they haven't elaborated. GUILTY!"

which again, it's laughable reasoning



Platinum said:


> Do you know how to read?
> 
> I stated that stuff pretty clearly. At the end of the day it's still a premium online service. If you don't think Sony or Nintendo wishes they had the Xbox Live model that makes money hand over fist then whatever. No point arguing it.



Do you know how to argue?

mentioning ps plus serves no purpose because it doesn't equate to what live is.

you pay to play online on xbox. you don't pay to play online on ps nor nintendo. simple as.

_"sony doesn't charge because they were giving away for free previously"_

except sony was well aware of what they were doing as their console released after the xbox. they opted not to charge.

the reasons as to why they don't aren't of relevance, fact of the matter is they don't.

if sony and nintendo wished they had that business model they would've introduced it with the vita and wii u



Platinum said:


> I never said they would cut ties with Sony. They will just have a harder time getting the deals microsoft can get, as developers are naturally less inclined to do so. And if you don't think they are beholden to the publishers you are wrong. Sony is even more beholden to them than microsoft is, the PS4 is penance for them making development so fucking hard which they flat out stated in the announcement . They are trying to curry favor, it's reasonable to think they might go the same route if pressured. They want the major hits to be developed for the PS4 on PS4 dev kits and not the One.
> 
> They want the better versions.



they already have considerable momentum as the "dev friendly console", they have superior hardware, add the indies that microsoft fucked over with their no self-publishing policy, to that, and if they don't take similar approach they will have the most important factor, the fanbase. Publishers won't have much of a choice to cut and agree deals sony manages to moneyhat them into.

their console is according to reports by devs, noticeably superior, not current gen hard to notice superior, but a considerable gap, it's easy to develop to and people are gravitating towards their new found friendly approaches, they are in a great position to turn xbox into the boogeyman (ms did it themselves), devs will have to make it shine if it's the one people take to, and not following microsoft would be the way to ensure that happens



Platinum said:


> You mean support Sony . Nobody is going to support nintendo lets be honest here.



well EA has already backtracked their "we aren't developing for the wii u" stance since the xbox one conference debacle, they're now saying they are developing for it. and the wii u sales went up like 800% since the same xbox debacle so their install base is growing and publishers will want a piece of that



Platinum said:


> I never said they did. But it's a model that the publishers obviously want.



They might want it, but if sony follows nintendo's path, which is the path customers want, publishers will have to conform.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 24, 2013)

Plat also consider, these very publishers you are using to support your argument actually helped design the ps4.  They had a say in its architecture and deliverance on what "gamers" want.  Sony giving publishers that pedestal, while M$ plays big brother will also go a far way.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 24, 2013)

I've made this thread a must read in the morning so I can have enough lulz to start the day.


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> it still comes down to "they haven't elaborated. GUILTY!"
> 
> which again, it's laughable reasoning



I'm not saying they are guilty .

Their silence is suspicious. If they aren't doing what MS is they are missing out on a good pr opportunity. I don't see how at all that is laughable reasoning unless you believe good pr is a bad thing.



> if sony and nintendo wished they had that business model they would've introduced it with the vita and wii u



You can't charge for something you gave away free before. They couldn't if they wanted to. If sony could go back and do it again, I think they would try the live model. This is a hypothetical and based entirely on my gut feeling, you obviously don't believe this to be the case.



> they already have considerable momentum as the "dev friendly console", they have superior hardware, add the indies that microsoft fucked over with their no self-publishing policy, to that, and if they don't take similar approach they will have the most important factor, the fanbase. Publishers won't have much of a choice to cut and agree deals sony manages to moneyhat them into.
> 
> their console is according to reports by devs, noticeably superior, not current gen hard to notice superior, but a considerable gap, it's easy to develop to and people are gravitating towards their new found friendly approaches, they are in a great position to turn xbox into the boogeyman (ms did it themselves), devs will have to make it shine if it's the one people take to, and not following microsoft would be the way to ensure that happens



Of course. And if they had a plan in place in addition to all that stuff they would be in even a better place. Being able to guarantee a larger profit is something everyone likes. 

This is assuming the PS4 wildly outsells the One of course. By all means that is possible and I wouldn't be surprised if it did. But if it's relatively even, at the end of the day one option presents more money than the other. 



> well EA has already backtracked their "we aren't developing for the wii u" stance since the xbox one conference debacle, they're now saying they are developing for it. and the wii u sales went up like 800% since the same xbox debacle so their install base is growing and publishers will want a piece of that



The Wii U's install base going up does not mean much. The Wii had the largest install base and had a hilariously low attachment rate for software. It's not really the console you buy for the third party software. You buy it for Mario and Smash Brothers




> They might want it, but if sony follows nintendo's path, which is the path customers want, publishers will have to conform.



The publishers don't always care about what the customer wants is the problem. If they can get money they will.



Audible Phonetics said:


> Plat also consider, these very publishers you are using to support your argument actually helped design the ps4.  They had a say in its architecture and deliverance on what "gamers" want.  Sony giving publishers that pedestal, while M$ plays big brother will also go a far way.



That's usually the case though. Except in sony's hubris filled last console attempt. 

Well and Nintendo consoles are usually made with Nintendo in mind... so it's not all that common at all thinking about it lol.

Microsoft paid lip service to being easy to develop for as well, but honestly I haven't looked and seen if that claim was validated. I would assume it's not that hard since it's modified windows basically.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 24, 2013)

> The Xbox One reveal left a lot of questions unanswered, among them what will happen to pre-owned game sales. Thanks to information let slip by retail sources we now know, among other things, why Xbox One will want to check in with home base every 24 hours; it's to see whether or not your account needs to be adjusted. If you opt to sell a game, you can only do it at Microsoft-approved retail outlets. Those outlets will have to agree to Microsoft's terms and conditions, and sign up to its cloud-based Azure system. It's Azure that manages the transaction, and tells the home office that you've handed in your title. The title gets wiped from your account at that point.
> 
> Retailers will get something less than 10% on each pre owned sale. The rest goes to Microsoft and the publisher. Prices quoted by MCV for pre-owned hover around the ?35 mark, inclusive of the retailer's cut, so of that figure the retailer sees no more than ?3.50. The ?35 is the activation fee, so presumably that would be set in advance by Microsoft independently of conditions in the retail market. Stinker or classic, the price tag may be the same. When contacted by MCV, Microsoft was quick to say that "should you choose to play your game at your friend's house, there is no fee to play that game while you are signed in to your profile," but other than that was unwilling to discuss potential retail scenarios. It also leaves open the question of what happens if your friend wants to play your game on their profile. Or if three kids in the same house want to play the same game on their profiles.
> 
> ...



Wow, that leaves almost no room for profit with X-Box One games.

1. So to sell Used X-Box One games, a retailer has to sign up on a Microsoft Service that they probably have to pay for to even get in. 

2. Then Microsoft gets to set the prices to whatever they want to charge people.

3. Then the retailer only gets to make 10% of on the sale. So they can only make $3 on a $30 game sale. 

49% of all console games sold in the United States are sold at Gamestop right now. If I where Gamestop I would tell Microsoft to go fuck themselves.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> The Wii was the highest selling console for some time. How many third party games were made for it that weren't shovelware?
> 
> And did it? I honestly don't know. All I heard was nintendo's stock went up.



It went up by 700% in the uk's amazon.
The games also went up a large percent.
There are awesome 3rd party games on the wii, I'm playing one right now by vanilla ware. Muramasa the demon blade


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2013)

Came back from work to rag on the Xbone Woof and ragging I shall.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2013)

As for Xbox, welp, you pay for what you get. And that's the truth. 

_"B-but muh services!"_

And how much is it quality and worth the dollar you spent on where everywhere else it's either free or dirt cheap on Steam.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It went up by 700% in the uk's amazon.
> The games also went up a large percent.
> There are awesome 3rd party games on the wii, I'm playing one right now by vanilla ware. Muramasa the demon blade


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2013)

BTW did I just read "no one supports Nintendo".

Is that why they can reap the benefits from console and handheld markets regardless and don't need to push as hard as either Sony or Microsoft?


----------



## Spirit King (May 24, 2013)

According to Neogaf source (if a person is lying they get banned etc) Sony does have the tech ready to introduce an offline pass I'm guessing (at least limit used games sales more severely)  but they're debating using it. so the guy is basically telling you to petition.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I'm not saying they are guilty .
> 
> Their silence is suspicious. If they aren't doing what MS is they are missing out on a good pr opportunity. I don't see how at all that is laughable reasoning unless you believe good pr is a bad thing.



Their silence being suspicious is something i can concede, perhaps they are devising their strategy or how to deliver it, but i won't use said silence as indication that they will adopt the same/similar used games system ms is trying to implement, specially when all that has come from their camp indicates otherwise

_"will play used games"

"there is a possibility some publishers may restrict their games"

"we will do the right thing"_



Platinum said:


> You can't charge for something you gave away free before. They couldn't if they wanted to.



lol what? business charge for stuff they previously offered for free all the time, it's a normal occurrence, hell, our exchange is about ms and publishers trying to charge for something that was previously available for "free", not on these terms and circumstances, but the principle applies. 

If sony wanted to charge for online play they would, giving it for free previously wouldn't be a major factor. But they haven't, neither did nintendo.



Platinum said:


> If sony could go back and do it again, I think they would try the live model. This is a hypothetical and based entirely on my gut feeling, you obviously don't believe this to be the case.



well, most reports say the basic functionalities of their online structure like online play and trophy sync will be kept free, but the other social media and sharing features will be under the PS+ pay wall, which is a fair deal.



Platinum said:


> Of course. And if they had a plan in place in addition to all that stuff they would be in even a better place. Being able to guarantee a larger profit is something everyone likes.



you're assuming that implementing this system will guarantee larger profit through the used games sales than not implementing it and having a bigger userbase as result of not going that route

i think not implementing and having a bigger userbase, will, in the grander scheme of things, be more profitable, because with this system less people will sell/buy used games, so having more people on your platform and possibly purchasing premium services like ps+ may be a bigger draw for sony than following ms



Platinum said:


> This is assuming the PS4 wildly outsells the One of course. By all means that is possible and I wouldn't be surprised if it did. But if it's relatively even, at the end of the day one option presents more money than the other.



true, but they already have better hardware and currently good pr, the next step would be customer friendly approaches as best way of ensuring it outsells the xbox in a considerable manner that it forces publishers to conform.



Platinum said:


> The Wii U's install base going up does not mean much. The Wii had the largest install base and had a hilariously low attachment rate for software. It's not really the console you buy for the third party software. You buy it for Mario and Smash Brothers



true, but again, we can't ignore EA's backtracking and sales boost the nintendo is seemingly getting at the back of all this



Platinum said:


> The publishers don't always care about what the customer wants is the problem. If they can get money they will.



this is why if a big platform like sony doesn't go the route they want, and the customers take a stance, they will have no option but conform. we make their business, not the other way around.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (May 24, 2013)

The biggest problem I have with the X-Box 1 is that  you are paying 500 dollars for a paperweight Microsoft allows you to play games on. You own nothing with this system. Microsoft controls the who what when where why and how you play your games. If you don't see a problem with that, just a imagine another product with a similar type of draconian policies with their product? Would you buy a car with a similar policies? How about a television? What about a phone carrier?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2013)

Xbox One games will become useless after the servers shut down some time after the console life span ends.


----------



## hadou (May 24, 2013)

There is a daily quota of Microsoft's fuck ups, and today's has not been met. I need to laugh goddam it.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 24, 2013)

I think Microsoft  is about to release the Dreamcast 2


----------



## strongarm85 (May 24, 2013)

hadou said:


> There is a daily quota of Microsoft's fuck ups, and today's has not been met. I need to laugh goddam it.



Go back on the last page and read my post near the bottom.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2013)




----------



## hadou (May 24, 2013)

This is what I am talking about. Please keep it coming.


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (May 24, 2013)

Tomorrow we might witness the first ps4 tv ad guys. Talks are that they will show it at the cl final at Wembly tomorrow. This is really great for Europe.


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2013)

Makes sense since PlayStation does sponsor the CL. And millions will be watching.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oYuMnLhDlQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

No shit. I never believed that shit worked for even a second.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2013)

As much as I would like this to be true I don't think it is especially as some of the commentators pointed out some flaws in the article.


----------



## Enclave (May 24, 2013)

Lol, over on Gamefaqs/Gamespot it seems people are suspecting MS of having marketers in the forum trying to create positive PR.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> I think Microsoft  is about to release the Dreamcast 2



That's an insult to the Dreamcast.


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2013)

Link me to the thread please.


----------



## Enclave (May 24, 2013)

Not sure the threads URL.  I got that image from another thread pointing it out.

Never mind, found it super easily:


----------



## hadou (May 24, 2013)

I don't believe the commands to the Xbox One were actually executed during the presentation by the console. I think it might have been pre-recorded.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Not sure the threads URL.  I got that image from another thread pointing it out.
> 
> Never mind, found it super easily:



Omg... he or she forgot to log off.. Even tho Gfaqs and Gamespot are link. your accounts are not the same.. Lmao!!!


----------



## hadou (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Vault (May 24, 2013)

Switch account fail.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Not sure the threads URL.  I got that image from another thread pointing it out.
> 
> Never mind, found it super easily:



Now that's just pathetic.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2013)

he/she replied 





> A lot of angry Sony fanboys on here I see.



Lmao... I want to log in now and take part of the action lol

Edit: posted


----------



## blakstealth (May 24, 2013)

God, how many times does that need to be posted


----------



## Enclave (May 24, 2013)

At least 5 more times?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2013)

Essentially violation of data protection.



There goes a whole country with no Xbone.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __



How I wish that was the same in the US.


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Essentially violation of data protection.
> 
> 
> 
> There goes a whole country with no Xbone.



What a long statute.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2013)

tl;dr version from anon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2013)

Xbox One legit brought the most entertainment out of any console system


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Cyclonic (May 24, 2013)

vote ps4 please to show that we hate this shit


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 24, 2013)

I don't think the person who made this understands how Steam works:


----------



## Spirit King (May 24, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> I don't think the person who made this understands how Steam works:



TBF GoG is where it's at if you want no drm. Too bad pubs are greedy gits and generally don't support it. PC games had it's used games right thrown into the toilet a long ass time ago, sure it was to combat piracy but I certainly didn't like it. 

Steam at least has it sales but I'm hoping the peeps in the EU can eventually allow me to resell shit.


----------



## Spirit King (May 24, 2013)

> *Xbone: Will Kinect 2 Use Visual DRM?*
> 
> ExtremeTech discovered the filing back in November, which is labelled as covering "content distribution regulation by viewing user." Theoretically, if the Kinect establishes there are more people in the room than is permitted according to the licence that users agree to when renting of purchasing content, the movie won't play.
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHAHHA CVG says it will use this, hide your mothers, hide your children.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> HAHAHAHAHHA CVG says it will use this, hide your mothers, hide your children.



This is literally the dumbest thing ever.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 24, 2013)

Game of Whores: Successfully watch every sexing scene without flinching, 50G


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

^^^Oh fuck.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 24, 2013)

Whoever wrote that is a certified village idiot.  Is he seriously trying to "downplay" the monumental bedwetting Microsoft just pulled in front of the whole world?


----------



## 115 (May 24, 2013)

I fucking love this thread. Xbox is getting a bashing and I feel up-to-date with every single new piece of info which drives them further into the mud. Brilliant.


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2013)

I'm still waiting for the Kinect warm body scanner to charge extra for dogs being in the room.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2013)




----------



## dream (May 24, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> Game of Whores: Successfully watch every sexing scene without flinching, 50G



TV achievements...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

TV achievements, oh lord, and then we hvae Sony  patenting making Ads into games. Please no, don't go down that path Sony. Let Microsoft burn on its own.


----------



## 115 (May 24, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> TV achievements, oh lord, and then we hvae Sony  patenting making Ads into games. Please no, don't go down that path Sony. Let Microsoft burn on its own.



I actually think ads in games would be alright, considering they were limited to appearing on in-game billboards and TV's and such. As long as it wasn't obtrusive I personally wouldn't have a problem with it. 

TV achievements however, completely ruin the whole point of having achievements in the first place. "Congratulations! You've just watched 8 seasons of How I Met Your Mother in 48 hours!" :amazed


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2013)

lol TV achievements ,i guess there will  be Movies achievement too ,pretty much the achievement hunter will either like it or hate it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __



It's happening


----------



## teddy (May 24, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> Game of Whores: Successfully watch every sexing scene without flinching, 50G



Too bad i don't watch that much live tv...


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2013)

Prior to the X1 announcement, I didn't even know TV was still a thing.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

115 said:


> I actually think ads in games would be alright, considering they were limited to appearing on in-game billboards and TV's and such. As long as it wasn't obtrusive I personally wouldn't have a problem with it.
> 
> TV achievements however, completely ruin the whole point of having achievements in the first place. "Congratulations! You've just watched 8 seasons of How I Met Your Mother in 48 hours!" :amazed



Fuck no. I'm already annoyed with the ads in mobile games, keep it off my actual games.

TV achievement: Successfully watched Game of Thrones, no boner.


----------



## Enclave (May 24, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Prior to the X1 announcement, I didn't even know TV was still a thing.



This is pretty much exactly why I think Microsoft is going in the wrong direction.  See, while tv IS still a thing?  It's not with people who are 30 or younger.  Plenty of people I know have dumped cable and just get all their television from the internet.  I myself got rid of cable television years ago.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2013)

there was a rumor in 2010 about PS3 TV trouphys.



i wonder if M$ got the idea from that.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bUE-cTsaK6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 24, 2013)

Please tell me that's a real ad.


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]bUE-cTsaK6g[/YOUTUBE]



             .


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

^^^



manwiththemachinegun said:


> Please tell me that's a real ad.



Don't think so, very convincing though.


----------



## 115 (May 24, 2013)

So I've tried to convince my friends to somehow come over to Sony/PS4 but they seem completely dead set on getting the Xbox One, one of them even gave the reasoning "because it's Xbox". I don't get it, still waiting on E3 until I make up my mind completely but it's 90/10 in favor of the PS4. 

Would suck no longer playing multiplayer with my friends, though. FFS Xbox why couldn't they have just stuck to fucking video games instead of trying to appeal to a dead market (TV, ).


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2013)

what i find funny is that one tv functionality is just an overlay for your cable box projection. it offer none of its features by itself...hence its a waste of billions to save you 5 seconds changing your tv input.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> what i find funny is that one tv functionality is just an overlay for your cable box projection. it offer none of its features by itself...hence its a waste of billions to save you 5 seconds changing your tv input.



Essentially this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2013)

That is what Xbox live has been.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2013)

that can go for all of xbox fuctionality sadly also dont want to offend...but your friends are the very definition of brainless consumer.  "because its xbox?" what the fuck

its as bad as the media tone deafness going on. every mainstream site is making excuses for ms or even worse...calling us entitled for wanting to promote pro consumer attitudes


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> that can go for all of xbox fuctionality sadly also dont want to offend...but your friends are the very definition of brainless consumer.  "because its xbox?" what the fuck
> 
> its as bad as the media tone deafness going on. every mainstream site is making excuses for ms or even worse...calling us entitled for wanting to promote pro consumer attitudes



"You don't want 1984? Well fuck you HAHHAHAHAH"
And that is when the nazi's bust through the window


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]PegcqsjvJD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 115 (May 24, 2013)

I don't even see the point in "becoming the controller" when it's less effort, easier, faster and more efficient to just press a button. Gestures and shouting at your Xbox to get to a TV show? No thanks, think I'll stick with my controller/remote.

Also @Inuhanyou: I know. I'm _trying_ to save them from making a hideously bad decision, IF E3 brings nothing to the table and MS don't change their tune entirely, even if they do end up buying one, I will not. The OS taking up 3GB is almost a deal breaker for me, let alone always-on Kinect, which I've never ever been a fucking fan of. Even my brother who got Kinect for ?100 never plays using the damn thing. It's essentially a paperweight, and if I wanted motion control I'd buy a fucking Wii ffs. 

On the plus side, if I do jumpship, no more XBL subscriptions.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> that can go for all of xbox fuctionality sadly also dont want to offend...but your friends are the very definition of brainless consumer.  "because its xbox?" what the fuck
> 
> its as bad as the media tone deafness going on. every mainstream site is making excuses for ms or even worse...calling us entitled for wanting to promote pro consumer attitudes



Sadly there are people like that out there that just consume the brand just because. And we already know the media is practically bought out anyway.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2013)

i heard versus and tlg are gonna reappear at e3 so its not like my decision was very hard to start...but ms is making it much easier to save money. i own both xboxes and have history with the brand...but you have to set some boundaries


----------



## Patchouli (May 25, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Sadly there are people like that out there that just consume the brand just because. And we already know the media is practically bought out anyway.







> New Xbox is elegant





> DESIGN: With contrasting matte and gloss finishes, the Xbox One is the slickest video game console so far, although we don't yet know what Sony's upcoming PlayStation 4 will look like.



They're completely bought out.

That or the people at Fox News are just really nostalgic about VCR's.


----------



## Enclave (May 25, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> They're completely bought out.
> 
> That or the people at Fox News are just really nostalgic about VCR's.



Well, the people at Fox News are pretty old so it makes sense that they'd be wistful for the days of the VCR and Betamax.  I myself miss the VCR and I'm only 31 so they must REALLY miss it.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i heard versus and tlg are gonna reappear at e3 so its not like my decision was very hard to start...but ms is making it much easier to save money. i own both xboxes and have history with the brand...but you have to set some boundaries


So the ghosts may finally make their appearances. Well didn't care much for tlg but versus certainly has my eye. Commonsense usually works.


Patchouli said:


> They're completely bought out.
> 
> That or the people at Fox News are just really nostalgic about VCR's.


Like I'd expect Fox News to be "informative" let's be honest those of us who aren't gamers only see one thing, a shiny new box.


----------



## teddy (May 25, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Fox News



**


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2013)

Lol 

Fact: motion control for games is retatded

Get out of your house, go jogging around the cemetery, go to a gym, get/fuck your gf if you want exercise.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 25, 2013)

*How the Xbox One Fails the Armed Forces*


----------



## Patchouli (May 25, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol
> 
> Fact: motion control for games is retatded
> 
> Get out of your house, go jogging around the cemetery, go to a gym, get/fuck your gf if you want exercise.





> fuck your gf if you want exercise.



Just make sure not to do that in front of your Xbox One.


----------



## teddy (May 25, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Just make sure not to do that in front of your Xbox One.



Unless you plan on kickstarting a career in amateur porn 




**


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *How the Xbox One Fails the Armed Forces*


----------



## ShadowReij (May 25, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol
> 
> Fact: motion control for games is retatded
> 
> Get out of your house, go jogging around the cemetery, go to a gym, get/fuck your gf if you want exercise.


Depends on how it's applied. 


Linkdarkside said:


> *How the Xbox One Fails the Armed Forces*



This doesn't shock me.


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

So are the graphics really going to be much better from the last generation? I feel like Sony and Microsoft's hesitance to actually show in-game graphics points to the games not really being a huge jump in quality.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> So are the graphics really going to be much better from the last generation? I feel like Sony and Microsoft's hesitance to actually show in-game graphics points to the games not really being a huge jump in quality.



We've been saying that we have reached the point the graphics don't matter that much, it's not the same as back then. People don't even the notice the details that well

Work on the AI you fucktards


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 25, 2013)

PS4 would probably be better applied thanks to being a more powerful system and easier to develop, which would make it 360 functional. As for graphics leap, probably late this gen graphics will be the early gen standard.

Unless you have a PC then you're like a gen ahead.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 25, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> We've been saying that we have reached the point the graphics don't matter that much, it's not the same as back then. People don't even the notice the details that well
> 
> Work on the AI you fucktards



I would like some actual variety in mah games. And color. Lots of color. And some imports too. Which was very few this gen which bugged me to no end.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 25, 2013)

A nice art style that doesn't focus on realism helps everything.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> A nice art style that doesn't focus on realism helps everything.


Yep.


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> We've been saying that we have reached the point the graphics don't matter that much, it's not the same as back then. People don't even the notice the details that well
> 
> Work on the AI you fucktards


That's very interesting. Yeah, they should concentrate on making AIs better now. That said, fuck man, is there even going to be a point in buying the NEXT generation consoles ten years from now? Just get a PC and keep it upgraded so you can play the latest games without having to worry about paying Microsoft/Sony $500 for some bullshit services.


----------



## Enclave (May 25, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> We've been saying that we have reached the point the graphics don't matter that much, it's not the same as back then. People don't even the notice the details that well
> 
> Work on the AI you fucktards



Textures and lighting are much more important than raw polys now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Textures and lighting are much more important than raw polys now.


You'd be missing the point if you thought it was just about polys


----------



## Keollyn (May 25, 2013)

One of the reasons I've yet to really get excited about the new consoles. Unless there's some groundbreaking exclusives--and a lot of them--I'm satisfied with my PC for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 25, 2013)

I really hope that everybody will play their new Xbox One in the nude.

Microsoft wanted a show, so they should get one .


----------



## MrChubz (May 25, 2013)

Xbox One looks really cool. I can't wait to play all of my games with my friends!


----------



## MrChubz (May 25, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Xbox One looks really cool. I can't wait to play all of my games with my friends!



Preach on my good man. Xbox One will get you the best gaming, TV, and sports experience bar none!


----------



## Xiammes (May 25, 2013)

You know better hardware doesn't always mean better graphix, games can do more things with less limiting hardware. The last generation we were to the point where we having to min/max games.


----------



## steveht93 (May 25, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> So are the graphics really going to be much better from the last generation? I feel like Sony and Microsoft's hesitance to actually show in-game graphics points to the games not really being a huge jump in quality.



Infamouse and deep down could resemble the final product. You can go from that.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> We've been saying that we have reached the point the graphics don't matter that much, it's not the same as back then. People don't even the notice the details that well
> 
> Work on the AI you fucktards



For single character models that might be the case,but you'd be wrong if you are talking about efficiency in next gen GPU's and environment rendering. We will see better looking and more fluid environments that are probably bigger than ever due to the ram and polygons that those GPU's can render. Also lighting is a factor as well since last gen consoles didn't excel in that department due to their limitations.

I think we will see a big difference between first party titles from Microsoft and Sony. 50% is nothing to laugh at.  1080p is also a plus.


----------



## Starstalker (May 25, 2013)

Ah, if u were only a PC gamers xD
To hell with consoles when they do something this stupid


----------



## MrChubz (May 25, 2013)

Starstalker said:


> Ah, if u were only a PC gamers xD
> To hell with consoles when they do something this stupid



I used to think console gamers would drink any Kool-aid thrown in front of them. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Patchouli (May 25, 2013)

I am a PC gamer, I just want my Kingdom Hearts 3 and Banjo.


----------



## steveht93 (May 25, 2013)

I'm a pc gamer,but I only play DOTA 2 on my pc.  Im used to playing on my big tv with a console infront of me. 

What's funny is even though I play just one game on my pc,I spend more time playing that game than my entire console library.


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Xbox One looks really cool. I can't wait to play all of my games with my friends!





MrChubz said:


> Preach on my good man. Xbox One will get you the best gaming, TV, and sports experience bar none!


MrChubz getting dat Microsoft pimp money.



steveht93 said:


> Infamouse and deep down could resemble the final product. You can go from that.


What about Watch Dogs?


----------



## steveht93 (May 25, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> What about Watch Dogs?



I wouldn't consider it next gen since it is designed with current gen in mind. But it will probably be at 1080p and 60 fps on next gen consoles.


----------



## MrChubz (May 25, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> MrChubz getting dat Microsoft pimp money.
> 
> 
> What about Watch Dogs?



Figured I'd cash in while they still have money.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

plebs will probably fall for this.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> that can go for all of xbox fuctionality sadly also dont want to offend...but your friends are the very definition of brainless consumer.  "because its xbox?" what the fuck
> 
> its as bad as the media tone deafness going on. every mainstream site is making excuses for ms or even worse...calling us entitled for wanting to promote pro consumer attitudes



I thought i was the only one that noticed the media's silence and at times pro microsoft stance they're taking. It's crazy, but then again, microsoft is a powerful corporation but to think so many of these supposed journalists are spineless, void of ethic, drones, it's all too disheartening.


----------



## Xiammes (May 25, 2013)

So they really expect for next gen consoles to sell to 10% of the worlds population? They are delusional, they expect to sale more then every other console combined. Even if we dived this up 3 ways between Sony/Nintendo/Microsoft, that would be over 300 million per console, which is double what the current best selling console (the PS2) has sold.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2013)

Lol 1 billion. Are they saying that there are 1billion retarded americans in the whole world?


----------



## MrChubz (May 25, 2013)

It'll be so good 333.333 mil people will buy it 3 times.


----------



## αshɘs (May 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _some nice mockup Sony ads_ 













Spirit King said:


> TBF GoG is where it's at if you want no drm.



Steam ain't no DRM either. CEG is.


----------



## Alicia (May 25, 2013)

Ouch, burn! 

Reminds me of those Samsung vs Apple adverts


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2013)

I blame Capcom for all this fuckery they started it all.

First they killed Megaman
Then released a DmC remake which sucks ass

Then EA Bioware botched the ending of Mass effect 3 and thought that it was funny to troll fans and they released a DLC for damage control

Next is Konami/Kojima releasing HD versions of MGS and ZoE, following the release of those games, Kojima announced that ZoE3 will never see the light of day.

And now M$ fcking themselves over. This is probably the greatest epic fail in gaming history lol. The amount of lulz cant compare with anything else. Good fucking job M$. Bill must want to commit suicide right now.


----------



## MrChubz (May 25, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I blame Capcom for all this fuckery they started it all.
> 
> First they killed Megaman
> Then released a DmC remake which sucks ass
> ...



Bill doesn't receive news on his private island island made of cash too quickly.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> So are the graphics really going to be much better from the last generation? I feel like Sony and Microsoft's hesitance to actually show in-game graphics points to the games not really being a huge jump in quality.



the answer you seek is not simple

if you throw more power blindly at a single target(polygons being the biggest example) your going to hit a wall in terms of impact on a visual and technical perspect as these experiences get more complex.


but if you create with an entire cohesive vision in mind...it makes a strikind difference. for example...instead of how many polygons you can draw for the model, how does the model animate? how does it react to the eviorment in a way impossible before? how does the model interact with other models...and how many model can you fit on screen?  the model can be anything...characters....geometry....ai routines and physics all contribute to making a next gen experience or seamless world


a good example would be square enixs luminous engine. it was not an engine created with the thought of simply making pretty cutscenes or making facial animations for characters better like crystal tools at the cost of an engine that even compromised its stated goals. but an engine with a broad focus on emulating its cg studios.  this lead to a natural expansion of things that cause a direct impact on what you see next gen if agnis philosiphy is any indication.


by the way...everything sony showed off at their conference was from games in development in real time. there was no hesitance there as far as i know


----------



## Xiammes (May 25, 2013)

> Then EA Bioware botched the ending of Mass effect 3 and thought that it was funny to troll fans and they released a DLC for damage control



Bioware fucked up with Dragon Age II, there was actual hype before that demo was released, then it went horrible down hill.


----------



## Gunners (May 25, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Not sure the threads URL.  I got that image from another thread pointing it out.
> 
> Never mind, found it super easily:




Comedy gold.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2013)

Rofl dat gamefaqs link


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (May 25, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Ouch, burn!
> 
> Reminds me of those Samsung vs Apple adverts






OH SNAP


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2013)

- WiiU gets the Nintendo audience
- PS4 gets the GRAPHIXS audience
- Cable gets the TV audience
- Xbox gets one buyer.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2013)

Xbox gets one billion buyers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> *Spoiler*: _some nice mockup Sony ads_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sony(fanboys) are enjoying this a tad bit too much


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55fAAtyN_SM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 25, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> We've been saying that we have reached the point the graphics don't matter that much, it's not the same as back then. People don't even the notice the details that well
> 
> Work on the AI you fucktards



maybe not on models but textures and stuff like that.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (May 25, 2013)

sony fanboys and nintedo bro's are having a field day with this I see 

MS you have betrayed me


----------



## Overwatch (May 25, 2013)

You don't have to be a fanboy in order to detest this shit.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (May 25, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> You don't have to be a fanboy in order to detest this shit.



I know, but they are having the most fun out of it, everyone else just shake their heads at MS and the fans of MS in the last two gens just hang their head in shame feeling betrayed or just do damage control


----------



## Disaresta (May 25, 2013)

there is no "damage control". there's nothing left to defend or build upon. microshit has destroyed itself.


----------



## Kishido (May 25, 2013)

OK I need a cable box... on top on that big monster toaster... + maybe my old 360 to play my old games...

Seriously why do they call it XBox *ONE* and talk about the only device you need in your living room? Such a train whreck... Seriously


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

This isn't fun anymore. How many times can this train wreck keep on crashing and burning?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

I can imagine the guy in the board room who suggested this is on the verge of suicide.


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2013)

Vault said:


> This isn't fun anymore. How many times can this train wreck keep on crashing and burning?




ANSWER:



Enclave said:


> Not sure the threads URL.  I got that image from another thread pointing it out.
> 
> Never mind, found it super easily:




 Many times... many more.


----------



## dream (May 25, 2013)

Microsoft is delusional.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> - WiiU gets the Nintendo audience
> - PS4 gets the GRAPHIXS audience
> - Cable gets the TV audience
> - Xbox gets one buyer.





Disaresta said:


> there is no "damage control". there's nothing left to defend or build upon. microshit has destroyed itself.



There is no damage control. Only tears of laughter as microsoft continues to shoot itself in the foot.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 25, 2013)

>Xbox need separate device

Xbox One: No Gaems, No TV
Xbox, go home


----------



## Overwatch (May 25, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> There is no damage control. Only tears of laughter as microsoft continues to shoot itself in the foot.



There is no foot anymore, just a pile of mince, shattered bones and cartilage.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 25, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> There is no foot anymore, just a pile of mince, shattered bones and cartilage.



True, There's probably not much of a leg either.

Anyway....what stage do you reckon some people are on now?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 25, 2013)

None, cuz I was never on board for X-tanic.


----------



## dream (May 25, 2013)

I was and am still in the "laugh from the Master PC Race camp" stage.


----------



## Byrd (May 25, 2013)

I think Microsoft is trolling us... There is no way they can expect this to sell well...


----------



## Black Wraith (May 25, 2013)

I was eagerly waiting for Marcus to chime in. Love his show.


----------



## Alicia (May 25, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> True, There's probably not much of a leg either.
> 
> Anyway....what stage do you reckon some people are on now?



I was gonna get a PS4 slim anyways


----------



## dream (May 25, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> I think Microsoft is trolling us... There is no way they can expect this to sell well...



Microsoft isn't trolling...they're just out of touch with gamers in the same way that they were out of touch with many PC users when they designed Windows 8.


----------



## Alicia (May 25, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Microsoft isn't trolling...they're just out of touch with gamers in the same way that they were out of touch with many PC users when they designed Windows 8.



[YOUTUBE]XgPkaJXlJE4[/YOUTUBE]

The gals represent the xbox fanboys until Xbone reveal


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2013)

worst thing is....they are out of touch, manipulative and greedy and are being praised for it whereas any other company would have been univerally panned. is this the power of industry connections?


----------



## hadou (May 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> worst thing is....they are out of touch, manipulative and greedy and are being praised for it whereas any other company would have been univerally panned. is this the power of industry connections?



It is not what you know, it is who you know. Microsoft has been in the market long enough to build a lot of connections.


----------



## OS (May 25, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Lol, over on Gamefaqs/Gamespot it seems people are suspecting MS of having marketers in the forum trying to create positive PR.



What does TC mean?


----------



## dream (May 25, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> What does TC mean?



Topic creator I believe.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 25, 2013)

It is Topic Creator....


----------



## Alicia (May 25, 2013)

TC = OP


----------



## ichigoxsoulking15 (May 25, 2013)

Looks like I'll probably be completing my Playstation consoles/handheld collection with the PS4. lol

I just need to get Vita , the PSX the DVR/PS2 hybrid and Pocketstation  probably somewhere at ebay then the dream will come true.


----------



## hadou (May 25, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> At the expense of fucking over businesses and retailers? Not a chance in hell.



Gamestop must change if it wants to stay alive. The same with Gamefly and such businesses. The future is digital.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2013)

hadou said:


> Gamestop must change if it wants to stay alive. The same with Gamefly and such businesses. The future is digital.



[YOUTUBE]d5m7Bx-bZ6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hadou (May 25, 2013)

Inconvenient truths are not meant to be likable.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2013)

hadou said:


> Inconvenient truths are not meant to be likable.



The future won't be digital if they pull bullshit like Microsoft has been doing.
In fact it would reverting.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 25, 2013)

hadou said:


> Gamestop must change if it wants to stay alive. The same with Gamefly and such businesses. The future is digital.



Does that mean the consoles will be digital? Cuz stores aren't gonna bend over backwards and they're not gonna be selling something overpriced if they're not gonna benefit from it. 

Instead of speaking of the "future" how about speaking about reality. The reality being, game companies NEED stores and retail outlet if they want their product sold and out. If everything goes digitally, it will bite the game companies in the ass just as hard cuz again, who is gonna sell their consoles? Hmm? Don't be naive.


----------



## Gunners (May 25, 2013)

Seriously, fuck digital games. I own a product, I want a hard copy of it. Period. Modern day gamers deserve to be slapped.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 25, 2013)

Not to mention digital is not fool proof. Physical copies cause less problems for consumers and they can keep, and resell their product. Digital is highly dependent on the condition of the machine. If the digital game is tied down to the machine and that machine goes bye bye, you're fucked out of money. Where as if your machine goes down and you still have your physical games, you simply have to get a new machine instead of getting the machine and your entire library.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2013)

Perfectly comfortable with digital distribution as long as it's convenient and non-intrusive.

Steam says hi, it's about the only DRM you can say it's good.


----------



## hadou (May 25, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Not to mention digital is not fool proof. Physical copies cause less problems for consumers and they can keep, and resell their product. Digital is highly dependent on the condition of the machine. If the digital game is tied down to the machine and that machine goes bye bye, you're fucked out of money. Where as if your machine goes down and you still have your physical games, you simply have to get a new machine instead of getting the machine and your entire library.



If the game is locked to a user account, then that problem is solved. All you would need to do is get a new console, just like you stipulated with a physical game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 25, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> What does TC mean?



Topic Creator.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Spirit King (May 25, 2013)

If the future goes digital thank god for the EU, they seem to be the only people calling out companies on this bullshit, hopefully trading digital games becomes common since I think the law forcing it has passed. They should start enforcing it. I wanna be able to sell my games valve...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Perfectly comfortable with digital distribution as long as it's convenient and non-intrusive.
> 
> Steam says hi, it's about the only DRM you can say it's good.



Steam doesn't require you to log in every 24 hours on your account resulting in a dead computer 
Steam is also cheap and allows trading that ISN'T anti-consumer.
Steam doesn't actively spy on you with a microphone and camera.
Steam is probably the best example how to do this and no one else wants to do it for some reason.

Microsoft has things wrong on more than one thing on the digital front besides how they are doing games. It's an abomination that doesn't deserve even a thought of consideration and all of these statements they are giving indicates it is.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 25, 2013)

>not even needing to buy off of steam to PC game
>or buying at all

One of the reasons I love it. Even if my laptop is shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >not even needing to buy off of steam to PC game
> >or buying at all
> 
> One of the reasons I love it. Even if my laptop is shit.



True that, might have to go PC/wii U this gen if ps4 doesn't put out.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Byrd (May 25, 2013)

What is this I hear about digital gaming?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> What is this I hear about digital gaming?



A bunch of bullshit


----------



## Grape (May 25, 2013)

Remembered this post from a few days before the XB1 reveal.

My dreams


----------



## Enclave (May 25, 2013)

Grape said:


> Remembered this post from a few days before the XB1 reveal.
> 
> My dreams



You sound like you need this:


----------



## strongarm85 (May 25, 2013)

The only redeeming feature of the X-Bone is that it uses a Window's Based Operating system.

Probably within a month it'll be hacked and become a moder's dream machine. No more daily internet connection check ins, no more DRM, you'll probably even be able to play all the pirated games you want.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 25, 2013)

> The only redeeming feature of the X-Bone is that it uses a Window's Based Operating system.



Which happens to be Windows 8...



> Probably within a month it'll be hacked and become a moder's dream machine. No more daily internet connection check ins, no more DRM, you'll probably even be able to play all the pirated games you want.



It's called the Xbox 360.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 26, 2013)

Who wouldn't want an X-box 360 with better hardware? :ho


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 26, 2013)

You mean slightly.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2013)

without all the effort you could build yourself a gaming PC with better specs.  i'm not a PC gamer but i would wholeheartedly advocate going to PC gaming over subjecting myself to this travesty of Microsoft's


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 26, 2013)

> without all the effort you could build yourself a gaming PC with better specs.



You can buy a prebuilt PC that's made for gaming and it'd still be better than the Xbone. 

If your shit can run Crysis 3 on Ultra, then there's no need for X-1.


----------



## Naruto (May 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> without all the effort you could build yourself a gaming PC with better specs.  i'm not a PC gamer but i would wholeheartedly advocate going to PC gaming over subjecting myself to this travesty of Microsoft's



There are two reasons NOT to be a PC gamer:


You don't know how - or don't want to deal with - some of the hassle of maintenance
You can't afford a decent rig

If neither of these things apply to you, welcome to the paradise of gaming.

We have 3 or 4 major yearly steam sales where critically acclaimed triple A titles are sold as cheaply as five bucks. We play at 60 frames per second with the best graphics and game modifications.

Feel like playing on your couch? No problem. Grab a gamepad. Even steam itself has a gamepad interface option now.

Consoles are for exclusives you really want.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 26, 2013)

I took back everything ive said. X1 is the best next gen console. I will buy two units. One for my room and one for my car. I cant wait to watch football in my car while doing skype all them girls will want to ride me after dat.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 26, 2013)

> Feel like playing on your couch? No problem. Grab a gamepad. Even steam itself has a gamepad interface option now.



Only times I played pad was for Ys games and Melty Blood.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> There are two reasons NOT to be a PC gamer:
> 
> 
> You don't know how - or don't want to deal with - some of the hassle of maintenance
> ...



Quick question;

Would it be better to have an X51 or wait for Valve to make a Steambox? I have doubts that Valve can make an attractive unit at a reasonable price their partners are willing to eat to gain marketshare. Especially using off the shelf parts...


----------



## Naruto (May 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Quick question;
> 
> Would it be better to have an X51 or wait for Valve to make a Steambox? I have doubts that Valve can make an attractive unit at a reasonable price their partners are willing to eat to gain marketshare. Especially using off the shelf parts...



I don't buy prebuilt computers so I'm not really the best person to ask.

If you want to make a custom rig I'll be happy to help.


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Quick question;
> 
> Would it be better to have an X51 or wait for Valve to make a Steambox? I have doubts that Valve can make an attractive unit at a reasonable price their partners are willing to eat to gain marketshare. Especially using off the shelf parts...



The X51 is still Alienware, which sells their stuff at a higher price for no reason at all. Unless you're getting a laptop (for those with really disposable income) or the eventual Steambox (we'll see how that turns out), you're always better off building your own rig.

I built my own rig for about $800 a few years ago and it's still better spec-wise than the PS4 will ever be, and I can always upgrade it.

Unfortunately, I've found myself way more attracted to laptops, so I'll eventually be upgrading to a better gaming laptop sometime next year. I blame my setup as the reason I'm not using my gaming rig as much as I should be.


----------



## Naruto (May 26, 2013)

Laptops should seriously be renamed _testiclemelters_.


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2013)

Yeah, that shit gets hot, especially if you overclock it.  Always good to have a cooling pad, or at least something to keep it from directly touching your lap. 

I'm trying to wait for some of the new architecture stuff to be released before getting my next laptop, since I want it to last me for a good 4-5 years. I don't wanna drop a ton of money on old architecture.


----------



## Naruto (May 26, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, that shit gets hot, especially if you overclock it.  Always good to have a cooling pad, or at least something to keep it from directly touching your lap.
> 
> I'm trying to wait for some of the new architecture stuff to be released before getting my next laptop, since I want it to last me for a good 4-5 years. I don't wanna drop a ton of money on old architecture.



Hardware cycles are lasting longer and longer. Easier on my wallet, but sad that we are not getting the graphical leaps I got used to growing up.


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Hardware cycles are lasting longer and longer. Easier on my wallet, but sad that we are not getting the graphical leaps I got used to growing up.



Indeed, so I'm glad that some of the new stuff is coming out now/pretty soon, like some of Intel's Haswell stuff, and Nvidia's new next-gen architecture is supposed to release sometime in 2014 iirc. Once that stuff is out I should be fine for a long time.

We'll probably never see those kinds of graphical leaps again. The important thing now is to focus on effects and AI.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2013)

that shit gets expensive for the hardware manufacturers after all..just from a heat and transistor count....not to mention just from a hardware standpoint of the parts in general, fabs are getting to the point where shrinks aren't going to make much of a difference, and that's when a new kind of process is going to be needed.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 26, 2013)

Ps4 and WiiU sucks. X1 will sell billions. Dr. Dre is going to promote, Adam Levine also, as well Randy Jackson to promote American Idol the best reality show in the world.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2013)

i think anyone who hates xbone is a sony fanboy


----------



## ShadowReij (May 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Laptops should seriously be renamed _testiclemelters_.



That's normally why you keep them away from laptops. 

I'll just never be able to get into PC gaming, I need me a controller and building the rig can be costly, no money for that.


----------



## 115 (May 26, 2013)

It'll be a PS4 for me this gen, possibly a PC if I move out, as it stands there isn't enough room for a desk/PC as my room is tiny and as much as I love laptops, they're overpriced for what they are. Still, would love to save up the money and get enough space to be able to play high-end games on PC. 

Also there's the whole controller thing, I've been gaming on consoles my entire life, so the transition to keyboard and mouse won't be easy. I am however, playing Minecraft on the PC to try and get comfortable with the keyboard/mouse combo.

E3 in two weeks time, I'm really interested to see how the PS4 looks, also interested in seeing these eight new IP's MS has. Oh and State of Decay on the 5th as well which should keep me occupied until GTAV in September.


----------



## Naruto (May 26, 2013)

115 said:


> Also there's the whole controller thing, I've been gaming on consoles my entire life, so the transition to keyboard and mouse won't be easy.





ShadowReij said:


> I'll just never be able to get into PC gaming, I need me a controller



Please tell me you guys understand that gamepads work on your PC. Even the 360/PS3 gamepads you probably already own.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Please tell me you guys understand that gamepads work on your PC. Even the 360/PS3 gamepads you probably already own.



I think they are joking... riiiiigggghhhhhttt?


----------



## T-Bag (May 26, 2013)

whats gona be the price on these 2 consoles?


----------



## 115 (May 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Please tell me you guys understand that gamepads work on your PC. Even the 360/PS3 gamepads you probably already own.



Aye I'm aware of that, even bought myself a wired MS controller, but the controls always seem a little sluggish, maybe Minecraft just doesn't play well with controllers, idk. Also IF I was to go PC this gen, I'd really need to get used to keyboard and mouse or I'd get absolutely slaughtered using a controller while playing Battlefield 4. 

It's less about the controller for me, and more about having absolutely no idea about what I'm doing, a very limited income and not nearly enough space to set-up a desk and such. Might change my tune at E3 though. If PS4 AND Xbox One bring absolutely nothing to the table (or their RRP is ridiculous at launch) then I'll likely be using my saved up cash for a decent PC.

Talking to my friends isn't even an issue either, as apparently cross-communication between X360 and X1 is being implemented. So I'll be able to party-chat while on PC. 

So basically, it all comes down to price, exclusives and performing some Houdini type shit with my room, and Sony's/Microsoft's whole stand on used/borrowed games. There are a lot of factors and I'm keeping my options open.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2013)

ps4 im guessing will be 399 for the most basic unit. they could be giving xbones away for free, not having that shit in my house


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ps4 im guessing will be 399 for the most basic unit. they could be giving xbones away for free, not having that shit in my house



ib4 it's

*Spoiler*: __ 



499 :I


----------



## 115 (May 26, 2013)

Wait wasn't it stated somewhere that these consoles would be cheaper than their predecessors at launch? (doesn't really say much for Sony because that shit was ridiculous but yeah).


----------



## Naruto (May 26, 2013)

Lets not forget Sony can still royally fuck up.

Remember the 599 US dollars, new features such as real time weapon change and riiiiiiiiiiiiiiidge racer?


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2013)

I'd take an Xbox One for free just for the neat Kinect/multi-media features, since I have cable and whatnot.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 26, 2013)

Well in Sony's defense, Blu Ray Players were hella expensive back then. Back then, buyign a PS3 simply for the Blu Ray player was a good choice.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Lets not forget Sony can still royally fuck up.
> 
> Remember the 599 US dollars, new features such as real time weapon change and riiiiiiiiiiiiiiidge racer?



sony already said it would be cheaper than ps3...so nothing outrageous im hoping


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> sony already said it would be cheaper than ps3...so nothing outrageous im hoping



$598.99.


----------



## little nin (May 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> sony already said it would be cheaper than ps3...so nothing outrageous im hoping



Realistically for them they can't make it more than the One, surely?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2013)

little nin said:


> Realistically for them they can't make it more than the One, surely?



both these machines should theoretically be relatively cheap to mass produce in comparison to 360 and PS3 initially...but One is bundling Kinect in every box you see..


----------



## Jake CENA (May 26, 2013)

I heard M$ is going to give away 500 X1s at launch just so they can cheat the sales numbers. 

I sure am getting one. Cant wait to see espn football in glorious HD


----------



## little nin (May 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> both these machines should theoretically be relatively cheap to mass produce in comparison to 360 and PS3 initially...but One is bundling Kinect in every box you see..



Well there have been murmurs of  based off pre-order plans. I would hope that it wasn't more than that. E3 can't come soon enough


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2013)

ps3 is currently

270-350$ with bundles.
I really doubt the ps4 will be that cheap if the ps3 is still in that price range.


----------



## steveht93 (May 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ps3 is currently
> 
> 270-350$ with bundles.
> I really doubt the ps4 will be that cheap if the ps3 is still in that price range.



Ps3 is gonna get cheaper after ps4 is announced dude. You can take that to the bank. 

Sony are just currently riding the ps3's success.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Ps3 is gonna get cheaper after ps4 is announced dude. You can take that to the bank.
> 
> Sony are just currently riding the ps3's success.


They would just be undercutting themselves if they do.


----------



## Spirit King (May 26, 2013)

$450-500 is my bet I doubt Sony wants massive losses on this and I also don't think they'll be able to pull a memory card type bullishit deal they did with the Vita. Considering the companies trying to regain profitability and the fact they still haven't lowered the price of the Vita in the rest of world, makes me think it'll be higher even if only slightly than what is commonly expected price wise.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2013)




----------



## little nin (May 26, 2013)

^ There's a thread for pics


----------



## Naruto (May 26, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> $450-500 is my bet I don't Sony wants mass losses on this and I also don't think they'll be able to pull a memory card type bullishit deal they did with the Vita. Considering the companies trying to regain profitability and the fact they still haven't lowered the price of the Vita in the rest of world, makes me think they'll higher even if only slightly than what is commonly expected price wise.



I've never paid more than 350 for a console and never will. If I have to wait for a price drop, no biggie.


----------



## Alicia (May 26, 2013)

Same here, gonna wait for the PS4 slim version, which will inevitably be launched mid-life cycle.


----------



## Spirit King (May 26, 2013)

Yeah I could never understand buying a console at launch, your being charged a premium, for a small library of games (BC at least partly remedies this) and games companies generally don't much effort into to.

I understand lack of patience but really.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 26, 2013)

What if M$ plans a trap at X1 launch:

1. $300 for Xbox one bundle
2. Free kinect inside
3. Free 1 month espn and american idol hd
4. Free Halo 4 special edition for 360


----------



## Spirit King (May 26, 2013)

The purpose of the Xbox One is what exactly? Oh right it also plays games...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 26, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'd take an Xbox One for free just for the neat Kinect/*multi-media features,* since I have cable and whatnot.



Which would require a cable box, otherwise they're fucking useless.

If you're outside the US, there's zero reason to get it at all.


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2013)

I dunno how Microsoft expects to sell 1 billion Xbones when the United States only has maybe 400 million inhabitants.

Unless they think Americans are so stupid they'll buy two each. And even then they'll still miss their goal. Because no one else in the world is/should be dumb enough to buy it.


----------



## Patchouli (May 26, 2013)

All Xbox Ones are designed to fail within 2 years, forcing consumers to buy seconds.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 26, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Which would require a cable box, otherwise they're fucking useless.
> 
> If you're outside the US, there's zero reason to get it at all.



Reminds me of how useless Siri is in the UK.


----------



## Alicia (May 26, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> All Xbox Ones are designed to fail within 2 years, forcing consumers to buy seconds.



They expect the 360 to reach the 1 million mark next-gen, half of these additional sales being *replacements*.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 26, 2013)

> Chatting with Eurogamer.net in a recent feature, Just Add Water’s head honcho Stewart Gilray revealed that the platform holder is “actively pushing” for games that run at 60 frames per second on its next generation system, as well as at a full 1080p.
> 
> Chatting about the technical differences between Sony’s console and the recently revealed Xbox One, he said: "We might see slightly smoother frame rates on the PS4. We're working with Sony right now, and they're trying to actively push 60FPS, 1080p. You might get situations where the graphics will be a little lower quality on the Xbox One.”
> 
> ...



i'm glad that they are pushing to have the superior version of games


----------



## Jello Biafra (May 26, 2013)

So y'all wanna escape console DRM...by going over to PC gaming.

:amazed


----------



## Alicia (May 26, 2013)

Jello Biafra said:


> So y'all wanna escape console DRM...by going over to PC gaming.
> 
> :amazed



well you're talking about *console* DRM after all.


----------



## teddy (May 26, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I dunno how Microsoft expects to sell 1 billion Xbones when the United States only has maybe 400 million inhabitants.
> 
> Unless they think Americans are so stupid they'll buy two each. And even then they'll still miss their goal. Because no one else in the world is/should be dumb enough to buy it.





Patchouli said:


> All Xbox Ones are designed to fail within 2 years, forcing consumers to buy seconds.





? said:


> now all they to do is implement a policy where you have to purchase a new xbox one out of ten device...annually. and naturally they won't transfer any xbox live purchases from your previous device to the next without a fee



Was on this pages ago gaiz


----------



## ShadowReij (May 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Please tell me you guys understand that gamepads work on your PC. Even the 360/PS3 gamepads you probably already own.


Yes.......


Naruto said:


> Lets not forget Sony can still royally fuck up.
> 
> Remember the 599 US dollars, new features such as real time weapon change and riiiiiiiiiiiiiiidge racer?



True. However I do believe they want to stop the financial bleeding......hopefully.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> The purpose of the Xbox One is what exactly? Oh right it also plays games...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 26, 2013)

hadou said:


> If the game is locked to a user account, then that problem is solved. All you would need to do is get a new console, just like you stipulated with a physical game.


 That requires servers and backwards compatibility


----------



## Nordstrom (May 26, 2013)

If FF Versus XIII gets released for PS3 I'll be getting the Xbox One out of customer loyalty to Microsoft. If it gets released for PS4 I'll get a PS4...


----------



## hadou (May 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> That requires servers and backwards compatibility



I imagine the number of servers will go up on each next gen console. The PS4 is working on a streaming service to solve the problem of backwards compatibility.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 26, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'd take an Xbox One for free just for the neat Kinect/multi-media features, since I have cable and whatnot.



You forget that kinect is always on and spying on you 24/7. Your Wii U can do a majority of those things anyway lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 26, 2013)

And what about 10 years in the future man? Sony and Microsoft just proved they are creating illusions. Except its not true at all and you dont keep your games.


----------



## hadou (May 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> And what about 10 years in the future man? Sony and Microsoft just proved they are creating illusions. Except its not true at all and you dont keep your games.



You can say good-bye to physical copies in ten years from now. That's where the market is headed.


----------



## Nordstrom (May 26, 2013)

Pretty much. Cloud computing may wind up replacing Power computing soon too


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2013)

hadou said:


> You can say good-bye to physical copies in ten years from now. That's where the market is headed.



Only if we let it.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 26, 2013)

I haz been secretly lurking on this thread during my 3 day ban and read every page of this  and the last thread 

T'was very entertaining.  *subscribes*

And Hi. I'm a Nintendo fan but I also own an Xbox 360 and Ps2


----------



## 115 (May 26, 2013)

Playing through Sleeping Dogs right now so kind of AFK but has there been any more news on either console yet? Google seems to love bringing up searches of the exact same news on different sites. Seems like the shitstorm has quieted down significantly now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2013)

did you guys see eurogamers 4A interview? very good read.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2013)

115 said:


> Playing through Sleeping Dogs right now so kind of AFK but has there been any more news on either console yet? Google seems to love bringing up searches of the exact same news on different sites. Seems like the shitstorm has quieted down significantly now.



That's a bad thing, people have become so submissive now.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 26, 2013)

Ah, okay then


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ps3 is currently
> 
> 270-350$ with bundles.
> I really doubt the ps4 will be that cheap if the ps3 is still in that price range.



1. how does it make any sense to compare a bundled unit artificially raising the price to a new console basic unit....especially considering that sony is going to eat a partial amount of the cost to start with?

2. ps3 is a case in which its components are much harder to drastically shrink the BOM over time...because the architecture and innards were very complicated and overly expensive to start with. the exact opposite is true of the ps4s architecture hence it has a lower bar of entree.


----------



## 115 (May 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> did you guys see eurogamers 4A interview? very good read.



Was actually a decent read, I'm tempted to give Metro Last Light a playthrough once it comes down in price a little bit. No rush seeing as there is no multiplayer. Didn't particularly enjoy the first one though, hence my hesitation. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's a bad thing, people have become so submissive now.



Yeah I was pretty saddened when I noticed that Xbox One was no longer trending on Twitter. Seems like both MS and Sony are being silent now.



Rainbow Cake said:


> Ah, okay then



Welcome to the thread. :amazed

Edit: Also call me naive but I actually think that both consoles this gen will be significantly cheaper, I'm talking around the ?299-349 mark for premium consoles with the larger HDD's, etc.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 26, 2013)

@115

Thank you :33


----------



## steveht93 (May 26, 2013)

Ps4 is gonna be awesome,that is all.


----------



## Magician (May 26, 2013)

Guess I'm jumping on the PS4 bandwagon as well. Microsoft really fucked up.


----------



## Bontakun (May 26, 2013)

PS fanboy here. PS4 all the way! Wii and Xbox branch out into family games and home entertainment. PS will always be the most focused on hard core gamers. Also, Gran Turismo.


----------



## 115 (May 26, 2013)

I mean, obviously not without an Internet connection, but 40 times as powerful as the X360?  seems like a bit of a stretch to me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> 1. how does it make any sense to compare a bundled unit artificially raising the price to a new console basic unit....especially considering that sony is going to eat a partial amount of the cost to start with?
> 
> 2. ps3 is a case in which its components are much harder to drastically shrink the BOM over time...because the architecture and innards were very complicated and overly expensive to start with. the exact opposite is true of the ps4s architecture hence it has a lower bar of entree.



1. Would you rather I compare it to air? What you think the ps4 won't have bundles,extras and stuff? 
Sony eating the cost is what sony DOESN'T want.
They are not doing the ps3 again.


2. Doesn't mean the ps4 will cost nearly the same as the ps3 does now.

I see people throwing out the 350$ number for the ps4 far to much.

I see people wanting the wii U to only cost 150$ more then the damn wii with the pro and 100$ with the basic.

If they reduce the price for the ps3 and make the ps4 that price they are literally cannibalizing themselves to a degree.
The ps3 would have to drop drastically in price for the ps4 to cost 350-400.
None of that is profitable in the least for the ps3 due to what you said.

The bar of entry isn't that low unless you want it to start cutting heads off.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 26, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Pretty much. Cloud computing may wind up replacing Power computing soon too



Except anything powered by the cloud ends up fucking the consumer over backwards


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2013)

its gonna be 399 for the lowest ps4 unit. quote me later this year


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> its gonna be 399 for the lowest ps4 unit. quote me later this year



ps4 = 4 wiis ducktaped together


----------



## Bontakun (May 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Except anything powered by the cloud ends up fucking the consumer over backwards



inb4 you must register to use your own PC, and if you resell it to someone else, they have to pay a fee to continue using it


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 26, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Ps4 is gonna be awesome,that is all.


I hope so. I've been a Sony girl for years now and would love to see them come on top, but I don't underestimate Nintendo or MS.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 26, 2013)

Guess microsoft has stopped entertaining us for now. Well guess I'll watch some zero punctuation.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2013)

115 said:


> I mean, obviously not without an Internet connection, but 40 times as powerful as the X360?  seems like a bit of a stretch to me.



its marketing to smooth over their power deficit as well as a push into conventional DRM scheme. cloud streaming an already made game is one thing. building the game with assets and calculations being streamed directly over servers is quite another bandwidth would always render it useless.


----------



## Canute87 (May 26, 2013)

So by the way. That PS4 showing, was it the actual console it self?

Because this can still potentially go bad.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2013)

who cares about the box????????????????????????????????


----------



## Canute87 (May 26, 2013)

Those who want to buy a PS4 obviously.

But I ask again because if Sony is designing their own OS how will that impact the performance.

PC running with PS4 specs and PS4 should still be different to some extent,


----------



## Moon Fang (May 26, 2013)

I wanna get the PS4 at launch but at the same time it's not a good idea because I don't have a job. Only thing I have is a PC and hacked PS3 and I only play DCUO on my PC. Looks like i'm waiting till next year...


----------



## 115 (May 26, 2013)

That's what I'm hoping to get to know at E3. Curious as to how much memory the OS for PS4 will take up compared to the OS Microsoft is using for their console. Plus I want to see the box, though it can't really be worse than Xbox One in terms of looks.

I just wish Sony would adopt a controller similar to Xbox, I adore the Xbox controller and really dislike the R2/L2 triggers on the PS3.


----------



## steveht93 (May 26, 2013)

I remember reading a rumor on GAF a few days ago that ps4 might get an exclusive bloody roar game. I loved bloody roar 2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2013)

^^ I would buy a PS4 for that.


----------



## steveht93 (May 26, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (May 26, 2013)

Seen this on GAF:




> Originally Posted by GopherD:
> I've been talking to devs and internal Sony teams for years and I have never seen them this single minded, focused and energetic ever. *Every aspect of SCE is simply ready for war.*


----------



## James Bond (May 26, 2013)

steveht93 said:


>



He turned 360 degrees and drove away


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2013)

Because St NightRazr probably wants us to see it. I'll be a pal and save him the trouble.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwz9dI3oSk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2013)

James Bond said:


> He turned 360 degrees and drove away


so....hes going in the same direction he started driving in?      might wanna learn 2degree


----------



## Gunners (May 26, 2013)

James Bond said:


> He turned 360 degrees and drove away



180 degrees.


----------



## Alicia (May 26, 2013)

James Bond said:


> He turned 360 degrees and drove away



It's 180 degrees you dumbass


----------



## steveht93 (May 26, 2013)

What do you think guys? I call bullshit,Japan is a heavy used game market and I doubt Sony will alienate that crowed. Sony must settle this here.


----------



## Alicia (May 26, 2013)

It'd be really dumb to alienate your homefront fanbase. Like *Real. Fucking. Dumb.*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> What do you think guys? I call bullshit,Japan is a heavy used game market and I doubt Sony will alienate that crowed. Sony must settle this here.



Oh man. This gen is gonna truly suck.


----------



## steveht93 (May 26, 2013)

Here is what Geoff actually said:



> "white knight (referring to Sony) that's not going to restrict used games, based on some of the things I'm hearing I don't think that's entirely true because I can't see publishers allowing one system to do one thing or the other".



There is actually no confirmation,seems mostly like a guess on his part.


Here is what a guy on GAF who claims to have sources said:



> I actually did caution that it was coming about a week ago. Because as of a week ago it was.
> 
> 
> I just heard on friday that it wasn't. I didn't want to come right out and post about it because leak-y individuals like myself are getting a bit too much attention and I don't care about myself but Im not really looking to get my friends into trouble. But i've confirmed it with a second person so I got dumb and posted it.
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2013)

yoshida said it a long timeago. its not at the hardware level....it has to be implemented by the publisher.....like now. they are not doing diffrent from ps3 as its been done on there already at the software evel


----------



## James Bond (May 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> so....hes going in the same direction he started driving in?      might wanna learn 2degree





Gunners said:


> 180 degrees.





Daftvirgin said:


> It's 180 degrees you dumbass


----------



## Alicia (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2013)

aaaand kagari confirmed that that is the case. excellent!


----------



## Not Sure (May 26, 2013)

Call of Duty is revolutionizing the way Video games are.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMYso30L9zI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hadou (May 26, 2013)

Not Sure said:


> Call of Duty is revolutionizing the way Video games are.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMYso30L9zI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2013)

You just didn't get the joke. It happens. Move on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2013)

They had fish move away even earlier than that, but that is the most notable 3d one.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 26, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> It'd be really dumb to alienate your homefront fanbase. Like *Real. Fucking. Dumb.*



Especially considering Japanese Otakus are fucking nuts. They'll demand blood.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2013)

so gaf just created a fan twitter campaign to make sure sony dont implement drm....worth xhecking out the let sony know thread


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 26, 2013)

Well at the publisher level is even shittier. Need i remind you of Arkham city's shitty DRM for used games?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 26, 2013)

i'd prefer if at publisher level than system level, that way at least you have options and will know which titles to avoid, sony's first party games would be guaranteed not to have it, decent publishers would also not use it, and even the cunty publishers might succumb to public pressure, so yeah..


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8w_7mLs83_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 26, 2013)

Oh here we go with the spec wars again. No Im not linking it , find it for you self ya useless shitheads.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8Hw6wHJNJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fiona (May 26, 2013)

Not trying to start any argument i just found these hilarious  



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (May 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkB0rRQ-Z5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i'd prefer if at publisher level than system level, that way at least you have options and *will know which titles to avoid*, sony's first party games would be guaranteed not to have it, decent publishers would also not use it, and even the cunty publishers might succumb to public pressure, so yeah..



Say that to my face again when you buy FIFA 14 later this year


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2013)

So microsoft has diverted to the no, you lie, tactic, but who is lying? The microsoft who is giving the information or the microsoft who is denying it, yes microsoft windows 8 is horrible and needs to burn and if everything you're bipolar self has told us is accurate and it should be because it is coming from you then the Xbox One which also runs with windows 8 is bad and you should feel bad and proceed  to burn the console at the stake. 

too much zero punctuation has left me on permenant sarcasm mode


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 27, 2013)

*Jonathan Blow Calls Microsoft's Bluff On Servers and Cloud Processing*



> You might remember during the Xbox One reveal when Microsoft shared how Xbox Live will have 300,000 servers later this year. Although it was meant to stun consumers and investors, not everyone followed the bait.
> 
> Braid and The Witness Game Designer Jonathan Blow called Microsoft out after hearing the large figure shared on-stage, immediately identifying it as a product of virtualization. He said on Twitter:
> 
> ...


----------



## Id (May 27, 2013)

>



Hoolly shit, where are you guys getting these giff? I remember there a topic on some site, where the fans are exploding with this stuff.


----------



## Overwatch (May 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> aaaand kagari confirmed that that is the case. excellent!



That it's not at the hardware level? (I'm a bit disorientated right now.)


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 27, 2013)

my heart stopped


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 27, 2013)

IGN did a poll on 76000 people about the Xbone reveal. 75 percent of them were disappointed that Microsoft expunged all their clout and opted in favor to cry like a bitch


----------



## teddy (May 27, 2013)

Holy shit


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 27, 2013)

Sony must have been celebrating all week there practically guaranteed to be kings of next gen due too Microsoft being so anti consumer and greedy fucks finally backfiring on them.


----------



## Cyclonic (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Overwatch (May 27, 2013)

You're in a perfect strategic position right now, Sony. Don't cock it up!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 27, 2013)

If Sony change their mind about used games, then Sony would already won The Great Consoles War.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Jake CENA (May 27, 2013)

Holy shit those gif  

The last one was just


----------



## steveht93 (May 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> so gaf just created a fan twitter campaign to make sure sony dont implement drm....worth xhecking out the let sony know thread



Everybody with a twitter account should participate in that campaign. our voices must reach Sony.


----------



## Naruto (May 27, 2013)

Isn't it weird how Sony is in a position where all they have to do to own the next console generation is not suck tremendously?

Think about it. The Wii U will thrive because of the Nintendo brand power, but it won't cater to the hardest-of-core because of its specs. The Xbox One is a disaster and Microsoft WILL reconsider, redesign and re-release their product as soon as they can to remain afloat - but they have already lost momentum.

We know the PS4 is the most powerful next gen platform...so they have their niche target audience and can safely co-exist with the Wii U.

All Sony has to do is not announce crazy retarded shit and sell their console at a reasonable price. Say, anything below 400USD.


----------



## Velocity (May 27, 2013)

Sony does pretty much have it in the bag as long as they play it sensibly. I'd really like for them to go in-depth at E3 about how they intend to handle streaming PS3 content to the PS4 and PS4 content to the Vita. Depending upon how they approach the latter, we could be looking at an alternative to the Wii U that's both more expensive but also more awesome.


----------



## Patchouli (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Moon Fang (May 27, 2013)

Good thing Microsoft went first, gives time for Sony to rethink any bullshit they try bring to the table. This is their chance to dominate next-gen for the years to come no matter how much Microsoft tries to fix their stupid mistakes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2013)

*Sony sure goes all out when they hand out invitations to their E3 event:*




			
				Kotaku said:
			
		

> The Minecraft creator has recently tweeted the picture to the left/above, adding that the console—a gold-colored PlayStation 1—was part of a "VIP invitation to an E3 event from Sony." So shiny. Unfortunately, no word if it actually works—without cables, Notch has no way to power the thing on. [Thanks, NeoGAF!]


----------



## Patchouli (May 27, 2013)

PS4 confirmed for being gold.


----------



## Alicia (May 27, 2013)

holy shit. A golden PSone


----------



## Kei (May 27, 2013)

A gold PSOne, its so beautiful!


----------



## Patchouli (May 27, 2013)

You madmen. What have you done.

**


----------



## Death-kun (May 27, 2013)

Someone needs to check if that thing works.


----------



## Cyclonic (May 27, 2013)

*Gamers Take To Twitter To Ask Sony To Leave Used Games Alone*

The message  is getting out there  spread this to  every forum you  Can  or ant major  gaming youtuber  that you might be subbed to make sure they see it.   If we can get somebody like arngryjoe behind this for example to make a video in support of the twitter campaign or Get a major site like ign , gameinformer or gamespot to publish a story on it that would be great. 

Our voice needs to be heard on this let them know that this shit isnt okay at all


----------



## Ben Tennyson (May 27, 2013)

Xbox One is a joke any one that buy it ,have not self respect.


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Sony sure goes all out when they hand out invitations to their E3 event:*



Wait, isn't this Golden PsONE like a stab at  Xbox ONE!?


----------



## Alicia (May 27, 2013)

^ofc it is


----------



## Kei (May 27, 2013)

So the Xbox one will be able to talk back to you, hmm seems a bit creepy...Just a bit.


----------



## Overwatch (May 27, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> You madmen. What have you done.
> 
> **



That guy...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2013)

This should be an emote 



Kira Yamato said:


> *Sony sure goes all out when they hand out invitations to their E3 event:*



I want "one"


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (May 27, 2013)

We need more gifs


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hB1uTsoooc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyclonic (May 27, 2013)

The twitter story just broke on GI


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 27, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2013)

αshɘs said:


>



Laughed more than I should have.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2013)

αshɘs said:


>



Oh crap.


----------



## teddy (May 27, 2013)

αshɘs said:


>



Wow, just wow


----------



## hadou (May 27, 2013)

Yahoo has released three articles pandering to the Xbox's TV features. It looks like someone has been on contact with Yahoo executives.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 27, 2013)

αshɘs said:


>


----------



## Alicia (May 27, 2013)

please post gifs  instead


----------



## Kishido (May 27, 2013)

The twitter action is really nice and some Sony people are responding but I doubt, that they won't use something similar to M$ cuz of the publishers...

But how is their slogan...make.believe


----------



## dream (May 27, 2013)

hadou said:


> Yahoo has released three articles pandering to the Xbox's TV features. It looks like someone has been on contact with Yahoo executives.



That or Yahoo's writers aren't part of a group of gamers that dislikes those features.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 27, 2013)

Jim Sterling likens game publishers and Microsoft to Starscream.


----------



## hadou (May 27, 2013)

Solaris said:


> That or Yahoo's writers aren't part of a group of gamers that dislikes those features.



Three different articles pandering to the same features? Not likely


----------



## dream (May 27, 2013)

hadou said:


> Three different articles pandering to the same features? Not likely



Nothing too suspicious about that.


----------



## Fiona (May 27, 2013)




----------



## strongarm85 (May 27, 2013)

Yahoo needs the money! I mean they just spent $1 Billion Dollars to Tumblr.


----------



## RagnaThebloodedge (May 27, 2013)

_
Xbox one= LOL
PS4= will below
The future of gaming is sad_


----------



## DedValve (May 27, 2013)

Man the official xbox one forums are so toxic. There aren't even any blind loyal fanboys to defend it


----------



## αshɘs (May 27, 2013)

lol @ TB having a meltdown a twitter and then getting set straight by a Sony employee


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2013)

Thoughts on PS4



Thoughts on Xbox One




:33


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Man the official xbox one forums are so toxic. There aren't even any blind loyal fanboys to defend it



Even fanboys have limits, so I wouldn't call it toxic as it is them calling the golden turd for what it is, a turd.


----------



## Slice (May 27, 2013)

Bender said:


> Thoughts on PS4



basically the only thing i ever hated about the playstation. That horribly tiny and uncomfortable controller.


----------



## Cyclonic (May 27, 2013)

Join the movement at ...

#PS4NoDRM United we can make a difference Gamers lets take gaming back!!!!!!


anyone who has a twitter please help out.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (May 27, 2013)

Oh the irony


----------



## teddy (May 27, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> lol @ TB having a meltdown a twitter and then getting set straight by a Sony employee



Really?


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2013)

@Slice

I actually like the PS3 controller.

Was a real fun experience for me. The rumbling and pressing the PS logo on the controller to get out of a game and to the menu was fun on a bun. 

The most "Do not want" feature of the PS4


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2013)




----------



## teddy (May 27, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


>






bet they'll add interest if you continue to hide


----------



## hadou (May 27, 2013)

During the PS4 presentation, it was announced that a software was in the works to make PS3 games compatible on the new console. Yet I keep hearing from many sites that the PS4 is not backwards compatible. Why the lack of faith? Not that there's a lot to trust in the gaming industry after the Xbox debacle. But lets still believe in the PS4.


----------



## Cyclonic (May 27, 2013)

Are you guys gonna join the twitter thing?   It's all good to make fun of the xbox and all but I dont want sony following these morons.


----------



## teddy (May 27, 2013)

Honestly, no bc wouldn't be a deal breaker for me with the ps4. bummer..yeah, but i'd be more concerned with receiving compensation for psn purchases


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2013)

? said:


> bet they'll add interest if you continue to hide



There's no escape from Gladus I mean the Kinect.


----------



## αshɘs (May 27, 2013)

No software is going to make the PS4 backwards compatible since emulating Cell without a chip is nigh impossible. Gaikai is going to be the BC I reckon.



? said:


> Really?









Boyes works at Sony. Publisher and developer relationships.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2013)

Microsoft







Cyclonic said:


> Join the movement at ...
> 
> #PS4NoDRM United we can make a difference Gamers lets take gaming back!!!!!!
> 
> ...




*raises hand*

I'm down with it


So basically just join this thing and I can stick my foot up Sony's behind for their fail on an awesomer scale?


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2013)

@Hadou

I know they're bullshitting.

The  people that say it doesn't have backwards compatibility aren't running on unfounded rumors.  



Goddamn you to hell sony


----------



## hadou (May 27, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Hadou
> 
> I know they're bullshitting.
> 
> ...




Someone please post funny Xbox One gifs. After reading this, I need to laugh


----------



## Cyclonic (May 27, 2013)

Bender said:


> Microsoft
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah basically just send a tweet with your thoughts on the matter and hashtag it #PS4NoDRM


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2013)

Cyclonic said:


> Are you guys gonna join the twitter thing?   It's all good to make fun of the xbox and all but I dont want sony following these morons.



Have no intention of getting one anyway. Though I do hope Sony's consumer base can stop it from committing a similar suicide ritual.


----------



## teddy (May 27, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> There's no escape from Gladus I mean the Kinect.



They're determined to provide you the best entertainment experience...


even if it's not the best...


even if you don't want it...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaSqH8lhB0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (May 27, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Have no intention of getting one anyway. Though I do hope Sony's consumer base can stop it from committing a similar suicide ritual.



That PSone was freaking cool I wish I had one


----------



## Cyclonic (May 27, 2013)

Send a brief message to one or all of the following individuals using the hashtags #PS4NoDRM and #PS4USEDGames. 

Sony is listening, so make your voices heard! 

Shuhei Yoshida (@yosp) – President, SCE Worldwide Studios.
John Koller (@jpkoller) – Head of Hardware Marketing, SCEA.
Guy Longworth (@luckylongworth) - Senior Vice President of Marketing and PlayStation Network, SCEA.
Scott Rohde (@rohdescott) - SVP of Product Development, SCE Worldwide Studios America, SCEA.


----------



## Alicia (May 27, 2013)

Someone edit a gif of the gangnam style elevator scene with the heads of Satoru & Kaz


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2013)

Also lol @ the payment needed for this Xbox. The Xbox360 pay was ridiculous enough, this one is


   :rofl


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2013)

hadou said:


> Someone please post funny Xbox One gifs. After reading this, I need to laugh


Things have slowed down unfortunately. 


? said:


> They're determined to provide you the best entertainment experience...
> 
> 
> even if it's not the best...
> ...


I see a prime candidate for a gif. 


Daftvirgin said:


> That PSone was freaking cool I wish I had one



That tv version still looks weird to me today but meh.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2013)

The one and only king of rants gives us his input on the Xbox One

[YOUTUBE]wuoFNwctizg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 27, 2013)

EA better not pressure Sony into the DRM, or else.......


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2013)

Unprecedented partnership.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2013)

I don't expect Sony to be clear on the DRM issue anytime soon since it really doesn't benefit them in any way to do so now. You hope they don't follow in the same direction of Microsoft but that's always a possibility. The only thing that we can do is hope that listening to their customer base and taking their opinions seriously.


----------



## hadou (May 27, 2013)

The twitter page is firing up for #PS4NoDRM.


----------



## hadou (May 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQrIoYGGh6I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2013)

Always watching.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5iS5A_L77DQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2013)

In other words.....


----------



## hadou (May 27, 2013)

Xbox disabled the comment section on their Xbox One youtube videos. They received so much negativity that they had no choice.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2013)

They clearly need to rethink a few things.


----------



## Ultimania (May 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]dY1TtKm42NQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2013)

I have a Samsung 46" Smart TV. Should I buy an Xbox One.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Hadou
> 
> I know they're bullshitting.
> 
> ...




actually....sony has been very honest on this subject from the start.  no cell = no hardware based bc was clear long before they ever announced the console. the solution theyve pitched to the bcc issue is gaikai and thats all they have said so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Fiona (May 28, 2013)

Holy shit


----------



## Blunt (May 28, 2013)

Now it's gonna be region locked too. I have no fucking words


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> They clearly need to rethink a few things.



More like the whole damn thing.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Now it's gonna be region locked too. I have no fucking words



It doesn't really matter at this point since no one besides dumb 'muricans will buy the thing. Don't expect any kind of groundbreaking Japanese game that we'll be wishing we could have.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2013)

Making the Xbone region-free is like releasing a Japanese dub for an NFL game. It's moot.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2013)

Xbox One will revolutionize the way the world thinks about Americans. 

Chances are, America will be nominated as the country with the most retarded citizens. 


Oh yeah and the new american dream for illegal immigrants in the US is to own an Xbox. Just so they can proudly say that theyre real Americans.


----------



## Patchouli (May 28, 2013)

.


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Xbox One will revolutionize the way the world thinks about Americans.
> 
> Chances are, America will be nominated as the country with the most retarded citizens.
> 
> ...



It will be the second landmark proving murikans are prone to fuck up in the video game industry. The first landmark being Atari & 1983 video game crash.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2013)

"D-Don't worry guys we are giving you free cloud computation capacity!"

In before no developer uses that because it requires a permanent, fast internet connection.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

Zaru said:


> "D-Don't worry guys we are giving you free cloud computation capacity!"
> 
> In before no developer uses that because it requires a permanent, fast internet connection.




Ya have to pay for live and the cloud will mostly be used for the kinect to store info on you at all times


----------



## Suzuku (May 28, 2013)

Have there been any leaks on what the PS4 looks like yet? I saw some images posted in IGN comments section but I don't know if their mock ups or supposed leaked images.

Also, Xbox One being region locked...less and less reasons to buy that piece of shit. It's definitely looking like a PS4 future for me. Really wish I had enough money to get a nice PC gaming set up.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2013)

No people. All of us should support the Xbox. Its called patriotism. 

If Xbox sells, M$ will have even bigger cajones and will keep on screwing us consumers. 

America will also win a guiness world record. Come on now.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ya have to pay for live and the cloud will mostly be used for the kinect to store info on you at all times



Honestly, I don't see any use for the cloud features that would actually extend the "performance" of the console.

They can't do anything graphical since the data calculated for 3d rendering is, per FRAME, bigger than any widespread internet connection could deliver today.
Same for physics which is time-critical and there's always a lag involved.

That leaves.... AI? AI calculations could be done that way but I don't see anyone requiring "always on" just for slightly better AI.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Have there been any leaks on what the PS4 looks like yet? I saw some images posted in IGN comments section but I don't know if their mock ups or supposed leaked images.
> 
> Also, Xbox One being region locked...less and less reasons to buy that piece of shit. It's definitely looking like a PS4 future for me. Really wish I had enough money to get a nice PC gaming set up.



With the amount of money ps4 will cost that should be easy if all you need is the parts if you have a large casing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Honestly, I don't see any use for the cloud features that would actually extend the "performance" of the console.
> 
> They can't do anything graphical since the data calculated for 3d rendering is, per FRAME, bigger than any widespread internet connection could deliver today.
> Same for physics which is time-critical and there's always a lag involved.
> ...



Hell I doubt it could do AI either.
The AI probably wouldn't be able to react fast enough for it to be of any worth in most games today if it's having to rely on cloud instead of just making better AI.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hell I doubt it could do AI either.
> The AI probably wouldn't be able to react fast enough for it to be of any worth in most games today if it's having to rely on cloud instead of just making better AI.



Well no, the actual basic AI could be calculated on the console, while the game uploads position and state data to the cloud, where larger tactical decisions and paths could be calculated (this can be extremely cost intensive and it's why most games have shitty cardboard AIs)

The data transferred for that would be minimal, and AI update ticks are usually slower than the average internet delay. With one every half second you wouldn't notice any difference.


----------



## Overwatch (May 28, 2013)




----------



## sworder (May 28, 2013)

NSA is gonna be all over Kinect, expect to be flagged whenever key words like bomb, kill, president are mentioned

playing COD is no longer safe



Zaru said:


> Well no, the actual basic AI could be calculated on the console, while the game uploads position and state data to the cloud, where larger tactical decisions and paths could be calculated (this can be extremely cost intensive and it's why most games have shitty cardboard AIs)
> 
> The data transferred for that would be minimal, and AI update ticks are usually slower than the average internet delay. With one every half second you wouldn't notice any difference.



Eurogamer has a pretty good article about how it could be used to simulate worlds like the NPC in Skyrim or GTA. Probably the best use for it really, but still seems like a waste.

If it were an MMO it would make sense, but having 10 million next gen Elder Scroll games and 10 million more GTA games all simulating their worlds online would be extremely expensive for so little improvement


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 28, 2013)

I can't believe I've missed so much in one weekend LOL


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2013)

Macklemore said:


> NSA is gonna be all over Kinect, expect to be flagged whenever key words like bomb, kill, president are mentioned



"Xbox, allahu akhbar"



Macklemore said:


> Eurogamer has a pretty good article about how it could be used to simulate worlds like the NPC in Skyrim or GTA. Probably the best use for it really, but still seems like a waste.
> 
> If it were an MMO it would make sense, but having 10 million next gen Elder Scroll games and 10 million more GTA games all simulating their worlds online would be extremely expensive for so little improvement


It's basically useful for anything that requires expensive simulation calculations with small sets of input/output data that isn't required on a per-frame basis. But the uses for that are really limited.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Well no, the actual basic AI could be calculated on the console, while the game uploads position and state data to the cloud, where larger tactical decisions and paths could be calculated (this can be extremely cost intensive and it's why most games have shitty cardboard AIs)
> 
> The data transferred for that would be minimal, and AI update ticks are usually slower than the average internet delay. With one every half second you wouldn't notice any difference.


Oh? So say I'm playing Guilty gear Xrd I wouldn't notice? 
I mean I get those shitty ones, but the most half a split second fast paced ones that have to adapt in a large amount of situations? I have doubts.

 *shrugs*
Not that the cloud is much more than DRM right now anyway its not a good enough excuse for them to use it. 


Zaru said:


> "Xbox, allahu akhbar"


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 28, 2013)

M$ suing someone to get the rights back to a domain name.



> Microsoft seeks to reclaim XboxOne.com and XboxOne.net domains from a UK resident.
> Microsoft has started the process to recover the XboxOne.com and XboxOne.net domains, according to a report by Fusible.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

Here we go the cloud.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Oh? So say I'm playing Guilty gear Xrd I wouldn't notice?
> I mean I get those shitty ones, but the most half a split second fast paced ones that have to adapt in a large amount of situations? I have doubts.


Why would anyone require advanced AI calculations for a beat em up?  

I'm more talking about large amounts of AI objects, like enemy squads or citizens in a city etc.


Audible Phonetics said:


> M$ suing someone to get the rights back to a domain name.



And they didn't take care of this ... BEFORE revealing the name?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 28, 2013)

I know how stupid is that.  Which shows they probably didn't think of name till close to reveal


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

Microsoft will probably just have to pay the guy a ridiculous amount of money to get the names back. I don't see how they can legally sue him if he's owned the names for almost a year and a half.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2013)

I read this yesterday, I don't know what M$ is going to do..


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

^this is what I've been most concerned about.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2013)

*Sony Execs Respond to #PS4NoDRM Campaign (GAF namedropped)*



> Sony employees have acknowledged a campaign aimed at convincing the company not to restrict used PlayStation 4 games.
> 
> The issue of limiting second hand game sales was reignited last week when Microsoft mentioned plans to regulate their use on Xbox One. Then, over the weekend, GameTrailers' Geoff Keighley hinted that Sony may still potentially follow suit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2013)

*Xbox One: "if all you want is gaming, you'll still pick us"
Third party publishers are "pretty eager" to partner with Microsoft*



> My assault on our obscene repository of Xbox One transcripts continues. Here's another nugget from Microsoft Studios corporate vice-president Phil Spencer, on developer interest in the console and why all you "super core guys" who supposedly despise live TV will probably buy one anyway.
> 
> "I think, coming out of this generation, being the market leader globally and really differentiating with online and that community, our third parties have been pretty eager to partner with us and I think you'll see between the 21st and what we do at E3, I think you'll see some really special and unique things," Spencer commented during a chat with journalists, a week or so before the Xbox One reveal event. "We believe that if all you want is gaming, you'll still pick us, at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roman (May 28, 2013)

> "The super core guys, they will buy everything," he added. "They will buy all devices, but most people really only do buy one device, and if you're going to think about what that one device is, we believe an all-in-one system that does the best games and TV and entertainment will be something that's really unique.



What bullshit. Ok yes, maybe the super hardcore gamers will purchase every console, but that issue with having to put it online every 24 hours and paying a fee for used games which may or may not be the same as brand new games is going to kill it even for the super hardcore gamers. Especially the used games issue. The whole point of buying used games is to get them cheaper. Putting a fee on them will make them more expensive than brand new ones because you have to pay the retailer for the used game AND the fee. And most super hardcore gamers have more used games than new ones themselves. This really is very close to a scam.

Ugh, I miss the days where game consoles' only capacity was to play games


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Why would anyone require advanced AI calculations for a beat em up?


[YOUTUBE]mADLKMMCTYk[/YOUTUBE]
Why wouldn't you require it for a fighter is what you mean.
Shit could use the extra AI power.



Wrong genre Zaru.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

If third parties opt away from Nintendo because Nintendo doesn't block used games, then so be it. Unlike Sony or Microsoft, Nintendo can survive (actually, very easily thrive) on its first party titles alone. And that's why Nintendo is always better off doing its own thing.

Sony and Microsoft count on third party games to sell their systems, so they're basically the third parties' bitches.


----------



## Ultimania (May 28, 2013)

*Xbox One breaks pre-order records at Blockbuster. What the fuck?*



> The internet may have spent the majority of last week shouting loudly at Microsoft, but it seems that the view of the average consumer is far more positive.
> 
> Blockbuster has revealed that since its announcement last week the Xbox One has broken all previous pre-order launches in Blockbuster’s 24-year history.
> 
> ...





So I guess the average consumer is a mindless drone that will accept anything? Fuck, I can't believe these idiots. I have lost faith in humanity.


----------



## MrCinos (May 28, 2013)

> Xbox One breaks pre-order records at Blockbuster.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2013)

Oh...fuck....

So this means Sony might bend over after all if third party publishers actually want this? If so, then i'll PC + Wii U it is. Sony please tell them to fuck off....


----------



## MrCinos (May 28, 2013)

I shudder to think what would "Xbox Two" become if this disaster gets so many pre-orders already.


----------



## Ultimania (May 28, 2013)

The Xbox Two will just be a gigantic brick that doesn't do a damn thing except take your money which Microsoft will want you to masturbate to. The sad part is that plenty of drones will likely still buy it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

Blockbuster still exists?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> *Xbox One breaks pre-order records at Blockbuster. What the fuck?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may very well be done with gaming if this is true.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2013)

BlockBluster should be selling these


----------



## Roman (May 28, 2013)

Well, the Wii-U sold fuckloads on release and then died away just as quickly, so this news doesn't really mean anything. If it does....I may as well just quit next-gen gaming entirely.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2013)

Infact it sold so much its selling more than the Gamecube did in a year almost ( only 6 months in atm)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Blockbuster still exists?



Yeah, I have one nearby. It's usually empty and has me wondering if it's used as a front for super secret alien activity. 

I am curious as to who constitutes their typical customer because no one I know would actually use Blockbuster for anything (movies, video games, etc...)


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]mADLKMMCTYk[/YOUTUBE]
> Why wouldn't you require it for a fighter is what you mean.
> Shit could use the extra AI power.



Man, I've been using the word "beat em up" wrong for over a decade 

But still no, a fighting game doesn't require extra AI  You don't need a lot of processing power to write a near-perfect AI that can only be beaten through meticulous exploitation of its mechanics (if at all). Pretty much every fighting game AI is HANDICAPPED to not whoop the player's ass.
I don't see how additional computation power would improve this in any way.


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> If third parties opt away from Nintendo because Nintendo doesn't block used games, then so be it. Unlike Sony or Microsoft, Nintendo can survive (actually, very easily thrive) on its first party titles alone. And that's why Nintendo is always better off doing its own thing.
> 
> Sony and Microsoft count on third party games to sell their systems, so they're basically the third parties' bitches.



Like the GameCube and n64?  they survive but they don't thrive or do well.


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

The general audience is ignorant as fuck as always. All they need is fucking television. These fucktards are ruining this industry ffs.


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the xbone will sell more than the ps4 in the US. Blockbuster is a store in the united states,right? If so,I don't see what's the big deal. American are not well known for being bright.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2013)

And that's when true gamers (what is that even?) realize that most successul AAA console titles of the current generation are probably 50-90% bought and thus financed by the "general audience", as in "people who buy stuff that's popular". People who make up the bulk of the "only 10-20% of buyers finish a game of this gen in average, even if they're critically acclaimed" statistic.

We need those tools to get games that are expensive in production, but they also ruin games at the same time.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 28, 2013)

Now waiting for record breaking returns. Or just straight up console breaking.


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

the big deal is that they are being mistargeted as the demand part of the gaming industry. I'd have no issue if they'd be a little more smarter and not be a so-called "iSheep" ffs. It's not there yet, but it has already begun with this xbone bullcrap.


----------



## Slice (May 28, 2013)

I talked with 6 of my friends about the stuff Microsoft is pulling with the xbone.
One was informed and we had a long discussion on how that is killing gaming.
One was informed and only commented "whatever. i was planning to get a ps4 anyways".
Four of them were excited for the console and had no idea just how intrusive and limiting the "features" will be for the owner of the console.

And i dont live in the US


----------



## Doom85 (May 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Blockbuster still exists?



I thought the last remaining one was destroyed by Shelly Marsh in that one episode of South Park.

(Randy sees Shelly squirting lighter fluid on the floor)
"What are you doing, Shelly?"
"Nothing, dad, go back to killing the family."
"Okay. STAN, STANNY BOY, I'M COMING!!!"

Definitely one of the best recent South Park episodes.


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

Also the ps4 is not up for preorder yet. Things might change when the ps4 is available for preorder.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> If third parties opt away from Nintendo because Nintendo doesn't block used games, then so be it. Unlike Sony or Microsoft, Nintendo can survive (actually, very easily thrive) on its first party titles alone. And that's why Nintendo is always better off doing its own thing.
> 
> Sony and Microsoft count on third party games to sell their systems, so they're basically the third parties' bitches.



Doesn't stop Nintendo from desperately wanting third party support on the WiiU though, even if they're failing. N64 had both 3rd and 1st party games and business was booming, it got weaker with the Gamecube and practically nonexistent with the Wii. They're trying to regain that back, regardless of Publisher whims, showing some very poor results which will probably only get worse when developers start pushing the PS4 and the Xbone's specs. There's obvious money on third party games and Nintendo wants some of that cash. They're trying real hard to make as much dough as possible, especially with that recent Let's Play bullshit move.

And, jokes and hilarity aside, of course the Xbox one is going to sell to some extent, you were actually expecting this to bomb that hard? I doubt the numbers are not going to be stellar but people are gonna buy this shit.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Like the GameCube and n64?  they survive but they don't thrive or do well.



Yup. Nice to leave out the Wii, though, which had even less third party support than the N64 and Gamecube. But you'll just chime in crying "CASUALS!!!" in your next post because I dared to mention the Wii, so maybe I shouldn't have mentioned it? And yes, they did "thrive" because they all made a hefty profit. Not as much as they could have, but they did nonetheless. Nintendo almost always profits on their hardware day 1. It took years for the PS3 to start making money (after losing all the money earned from the PS1 and PS2) and the original Xbox lost Microsoft billions of dollars.  

And where would the PS1 and PS2 have been without the third parties? Dead in the gutter. Which was my point. It's cool that you avoided the actual point of my post to try and start another petty debacle about what it means to "survive" or "thrive", though. 

The point is if any other company was in Nintendo's current third-party-lacking state, they'd die faster than the Dreamcast.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Doesn't stop Nintendo from desperately wanting third party support on the WiiU though, even if they're failing. N64 had both 3rd and 1st party games and business was booming, it got weaker with the Gamecube and practically nonexistent with the Wii. They're trying to regain that back, regardless of Publisher whims, showing some very poor results which will probably only get worse when developers start pushing the PS4 and the Xbone's specs.
> 
> And, jokes and hilarity aside, of course the Xbox one is going to sell to some extent, you were actually expecting this to bomb that hard? I doubt the numbers are not going to be stellar but people are gonna buy this shit.



Well of course, money is money and support is support, no matter which way you look at it. I like to look at it optimistically at least, since right now the WiiU has better third party support than the Wii did throughout its entire lifetime. No matter what happens, I'll still be happy at least. I have my Monster Hunter and Nintendo games. 

I don't think anyone was expecting it to massively bomb, more like hoping it would. Just because of what it represents. I think most of us knew all the derps were going to buy it anyway.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2013)

Its kinda funny that we're having this discussion and the C-span channel comes on and they're talking about computer security(Firefox is coming with a cookie blocker now, hoo I should get that update)


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Yup. Nice to leave out the Wii, though, which had even less third party support than the N64 and Gamecube. But you'll just chime in crying "*CASUALS*!!!" in your next post because I dared to mention the Wii, so maybe I shouldn't have mentioned it? And yes, they did "thrive" because they all made a hefty profit.
> 
> And where would the PS1 and PS2 have been without the third parties? Dead in the gutter. Which was my point. It's cool that you avoided the actual point of my post to try and start another petty debacle about what it means to "survive" or "thrive", though.
> 
> The point is if any other company as they currently are tried to do what Nintendo is doing, they'd die faster than the Dreamcast.



Because its true,wii thrived on a gimmick. It's the console with one of the lowest attachment rate in a Nintendo console. The wii u is suffering because casuals don't give a crap about Nintendo anymore. 

Well then you better pay attention to you vocab since surviving=\=thriving 

GameCube even with Nintendo first parties didn't thrive. Nintendo will probably only sell to nintendo fans from now on. I doubt they will see a success on the wii's level from now on. Even xbone will probably outsell the wii u.


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Blockbuster still exists?



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2013)

You guys are dumb... Nintendo is doomed[since forever] and that is that..... lets move on and see what the future holds for all of us  "the gamers " 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 we are all fucked? right?




This E3 is going to be so lame... I can smell it miles away...


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> You guys are dumb... Nintendo is doomed and that is that..... lets move on and see what the future holds for all of us  "the gamers "
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Why? Did Sony ditch e3?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Why? Did Sony ditch e3?



Is a lost cause no matter what...


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2013)

Not looking forward to E3 to be honest. All I need to know are what games are coming out for each system sometime this year and nothing more. Don't need all the fanfare or detailed commentary that typically accompanies it.

Although, I am a bit curious as to whether Microsoft can outdo themselves from their XBox One announcement. Not enough to tune in live....


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2013)

Xbox One has already established itself as ultra fail with me. Nothing can redeem it in my eyes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Not looking forward to E3 to be honest. All I need to know are what games are coming out for each system sometime this year and nothing more. Don't need all the fanfare or detailed commentary that typically accompanies it.
> 
> *Although, I am a bit curious as to whether Microsoft can outdo themselves from their XBox One announcement. Not enough to tune in live.*...



You know, I am curious too now I am going to watch E3 but is not the same anymore, I am not hyped at all..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Man, I've been using the word "beat em up" wrong for over a decade
> 
> But still no, a fighting game doesn't require extra AI  You don't need a lot of processing power to write a near-perfect AI that can only be beaten through meticulous exploitation of its mechanics (if at all). Pretty much every fighting game AI is HANDICAPPED to not whoop the player's ass.
> I don't see how additional computation power would improve this in any way.



Make it not do that? 
AI that actually acts more like a player would be nice.
Quantum fighting games in the future maybe?


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Is a lost cause no matter what...



If Tretton announces the last guardian release dats and the ps4 is 399$ then it's the best e3 we have had since years in my opinion.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> If Tretton announces the *last guardian* release dats and the ps4 is 399$ then it's the best e3 we have had since years in my opinion.



That is a vapoware game... is not? is the same boat as Versus & Beyond and Evil 2


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Because its true,wii thrived on a gimmick. It's the console with one of the lowest attachment rate in a Nintendo console. The wii u is suffering because casuals don't give a crap about Nintendo anymore.
> 
> Well then you better pay attention to you vocab since surviving=\=thriving
> 
> GameCube even with Nintendo first parties didn't thrive. Nintendo will probably only sell to nintendo fans from now on. I doubt they will see a success on the wii's level from now on.



No, the WiiU is suffering because the best games it has to play right now are a love-it-or-hate-it niche Japanese game (Monster Hunter), ports of old games and another 2D Mario platformer. I certainly hope you weren't one of those "Give the Vita a year!" people, because you're incredibly quick to write off the WiiU despite it being out only half a year. 

The tears will be delicious this winter when the WiiU has 3D Mario, Mario Kart, Pikmin, Zelda, Retro's game, Batman, Watch_Dogs, AC4, Sonic: Lost World, etc., and the PS4 and One launch with Killzone & Infamous/Forza (respectively), Call of Duty: Ghosts (also on current gen), Battlefield 4 (also on current gen) and the same ports the WiiU has (which are also on current gen!)

Get Kaz Hirai's hand out of your ass and realize that no one except for the diehard fans will be getting the PS4/One at launch when every known major launch game will also be on current gen systems. 

Unless you want me to "wait for E3" to let Sony knock my socks off with all of their amazing launch games and announcements. Oh, but you're only allowed to "wait for E3" when it comes to Sony, not Nintendo.  

See what it's like to deal with a fanboy gone wild? This is like dealing with you when it comes to Sony 24/7.


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> That is a vapoware game... is not? is the same boat as Versus & Beyond and Evil 2



Lets ignore the jokes for now. Everybody knows that the last guardian and versus are coming out sooner or later.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Make it not do that?
> AI that actually acts more like a player would be nice.



I'm not a fighting game expert but I'd imagine that the "metagame" changes and thus so do the playstyles.
The computation power to make a "real" feeling AI in a fighting game has existed for a long time, the problem is defining the rules for it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I'm not a fighting game expert but I'd imagine that the "metagame" changes and thus so do the playstyles.
> The computation power to make a "real" feeling AI in a fighting game has existed for a long time, the problem is defining the rules for it.


I remember something like that in Dissidia made a ghost that used the playstyle of the player, it wasn't very good mind you.
Think Quantum computers would make it interesting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> No, the WiiU is suffering because the best games it has to play right now are a love-it-or-hate-it niche Japanese game (Monster Hunter), ports of old games and another 2D Mario platformer. I certainly hope you weren't one of those "Give the Vita a year!" people, because you're incredibly quick to write off the WiiU despite it being out only half a year.
> 
> The tears will be delicious this winter when the WiiU has 3D Mario, Mario Kart, Pikmin, Zelda, Retro's game, Batman, Watch_Dogs, AC4, Sonic: Lost World, etc., and the PS4 and One launch with Killzone & Infamous/Forza (respectively), Call of Duty: Ghosts (also on current gen), Battlefield 4 (also on current gen) and the same ports the WiiU has.
> 
> ...



Sony better show me games that I care about it.. 

a question tho.. Sony is first this year at E3? Do not count Nintendo because is not a conference and it is before E3 "Hours before"


----------



## Patchouli (May 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Blockbuster still exists?



This, I could have swore they went bankrupt years ago.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2013)

^ I could have sworn they closed down all the stores in the US and went purely online


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

> No, the WiiU is suffering because the best games it has to play right now are a love-it-or-hate-it niche Japanese game (Monster Hunter), ports of old games and another 2D Mario platformer. I certainly hope you weren't one of those "Give the Vita a year!" people, because you're incredibly quick to write off the WiiU despite it being out only half a year.



The wii u is selling less than an almost dead consoles like the wii and a handheld called the vita. The wii sold very well even when it's first year titles where shit because it had casuals while wii u will be another GameCube. Or a dreamcast 



> The tears will be delicious this winter when the WiiU has 3D Mario, Mario Kart, Pikmin, Zelda, Retro's game, Batman, Watch_Dogs, AC4, Sonic: Lost World, etc., and the PS4 and One launch with Killzone & Infamous/Forza (respectively), Call of Duty: Ghosts (also on current gen), Battlefield 4 (also on current gen) and the same ports the WiiU has.



Yup,ask the GameCube  



> Get Kaz Hirai's hand out of your ass and realize that no one except for the diehard fans will be getting the PS4/One when every known major launch game will also be on current gen systems.



Only when you get iwata's finger from your buttcrack. First party games will give wii u some momentum at first but it will be short lived. 



> Unless you want me to "wait for E3" to let Sony knock my socks off with all their amazing launch games and announcements. Oh, but you're only allowed to "wait for E3" when it comes to Sony, not Nintendo.



Of course you can't,Nintendo isn't doing an e3 presentation genius 



> See what it's like to deal with a fanboy gone wild? This is like dealing with you when it comes to Sony 24/7/.



Except that it's the reality but you can't seem to accept that. Wii u will never be another wii.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> ^ I could have sworn they closed down all the stores in the US and went purely online


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2G_f8YBy39M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The wii u is selling less than an almost dead consoles like the wii and a handheld called the vita. The wii sold very well even when it's first year titles where shit because it had casuals while wii u will be another GameCube. Or a dreamcast
> 
> Yup,ask the GameCube
> 
> ...



Yeah, _because it has no games_. I mean, I already listed _why_ before, do I need to do it a third time?

Yeah, I mean, the Gamecube didn't have to contend with the PS2 or anything, the greatest console of all time. Which would have died if it didn't have its third parties (aaaand we're back to the original point again). 

I don't have time to have Iwata's finger jammed in my ass when I'm busy playing with all of Nintendo's _and_ Sony's current systems.

Right, because the slew of Nintendo Directs, demo kiosks and a booth that's bigger than Sony's counts as not being at E3. 

You're the only one that keeps bringing up how the WiiU is "supposed" (?) to be another Wii, even though I haven't said it once. The WiiU will be happy to sell half as good as the Wii. 

Your entire argument hinges on the PS4 being the second coming of the PS2, and you readily defend that stance at any moment despite the fact that the system won't be out for another half a year. And that's why you're a fanboy.


----------



## creative (May 28, 2013)

I just want an annoucement of bayonetta 2 and metal gear solid 5 games coming out from E3. damned near everything else is irreverent to me...unless square confirms a new crystal chronicles game.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

creative said:


> I just want an annoucement of *bayonetta 2* and metal gear solid 5 games coming out from E3. damned near everything else is irreverent to me...unless square confirms a new crystal chronicles game.



If you haven't already heard, Bayonetta 2 is a WiiU exclusive.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> If you haven't already heard, Bayonetta 2 is a WiiU exclusive.



Which means it will flop hard in terms of sales unless they release it on other consoles as well.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Which means it will flop hard in terms of sales unless they release it on other consoles as well.



Gotta start somewhere. Some people will buy the console just for it. Either way, it's not much skin off of Platinum Games' nose since Nintendo basically footed the bill.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Which means it will flop hard in terms of sales unless they release it on other consoles as well.



it is going to flop hard confirmed? because a game that Nintendo is funding is not coming out nowhere else..

I am going to get it, day one..


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

Also, it will never be released on other consoles since Nintendo basically paid for it and is also publishing it.


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

> Yeah, _because it has no games_. I mean, I already listed _why_ before, do I need to do it a third time?


The wii had "no games" yet is outsold the wii u.



> Yeah, I mean, the Gamecube didn't have to contend with the PS2 or anything, the greatest console of all time. Which would have died if it didn't have its third parties (aaaand we're back to the original point again).



Who cares? If the GameCube was a hot gadget people would have bought it. The ps2 has nothing to do with this. And xbone and ps4 are also aiming for the pie.



> I don't have time to have Iwata's finger jammed in my ass when I'm busy playing with all of Nintendo's _and_ Sony's current systems.



Lol that doesn't make you any less a fanboy. I owned the NES,snes,n64,psOne,ps2,wii,and ps3. It amounts to nothing.



> Right, because the slew of Nintendo Directs, demo kiosks and a booth that's bigger than Sony's counts as not being at E3.


 Nintendo directs are not part of e3 so your point is moot. Nintendo is not announcing anything officially in e3. 



> You're the only one that keeps bringing up how the WiiU is "supposed" (?) to be another Wii, even though I haven't said it once. The WiiU will be happy to sell half as good as the Wii.



But you always Loose it when people will claim that wii u won't sell like hot cupcakes.




> Your entire argument hinges on the PS4 being the second coming of the PS2, and you readily defend that stance at any moment despite the fact that the system won't be out for another half a year. And that's why you're a fanboy.



When did I every say that? I'm just convinced that wii u will be the weakest link in the next generation.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Gotta start somewhere. Some people will buy the console just for it. Either way, it's not much skin off of Platinum Games' nose since Nintendo basically footed the bill.


Some people, but this isn't Call of Duty. Bayonetta sold underwhelmingly even by Platinum's own standards, and out of those who bought AND loved it (like me), only few would probably see it as a major reason for buying an entire console.


----------



## creative (May 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> If you haven't already heard, Bayonetta 2 is a WiiU exclusive.



totally aware of that. but besides nintendo claiming exclusive rights and the developer trailer awhile back, platinum has been unusually quiet about the game. I'm hoping for more news or at the very very most, a live gameplay trailer to gauge if I'll want to buy a wiiU or PS4 by Christmas.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2013)

In case you didnt notice Platinum never talks about their games. They are always approached about it


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The wii had "no games" yet is outsold the wii u.
> 
> Who cares? If the GameCube was a hot gadget people would have bought it. The ps2 has nothing to do with this. And xbone and ps4 are also aiming for the pie.
> 
> ...



When, recently? Or at launch? It's done both, because it's been successful most of its lifetime. 

It certainly does. If the competition offers something better, you go for it. The PS2 was cheaper, had a more varied game selection and was also a DVD player. I'm more astonished by the fact that you constantly cry "HAHA LOOK AT THE GAMECUBE!!!" when anyone mentions anything about Nintendo's first party titles. 

It certainly does, because I've pointed out stupid shit Nintendo has done countless times, while you seem to enjoy Kaz's finger up your butt every time he or one of his lackeys says something. If they decided to do no used games I have little doubt you'd try to find some way to justify it. When companies do stupid shit, they do stupid shit. But someone would have to be blind if they said they've never noticed that you rag on Nintendo constantly and praise Sony constantly. 

They are at E3, and they're doing their Nintendo Directs at E3. They are part of E3, whether you like it or not. Whether they're doing a big conference or not is irrelevant. You don't decide whether they're "a part of E3" or not. 

Not exactly. I don't think the WiiU will sell like hotcakes (despite having said it once before in this thread). But it's pretty irksome and funny when people think it will go the way of the Dreamcast and kill Nintendo.  

Dude... you said it in your last two posts. "The WiiU will not be another Wii, blah blah blah". Even though no one mentioned anything about the WiiU replicating the Wii's success. The derps will buy the Xbox One while real gamers get a WiiU and PS4.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2013)

Haven't really been interested in E3 for about 2 years, and honestly this one I'm even less enthusiatic about. Just kind of wishing it died at this point.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2013)

Steven is an uniformed peasant. The Wii dwindled in 2011 when Nintendo focused on the 3DS and support kinda dropped off the wall in favor of the Wii U (were it not for Zelda or the Rainfall titles we'd have been screwed)

Death you disappoint me, Real dedicated gamers get PCs, a handheld of choice and a Nintendo console.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

Regardless, I'm done with this tired argument. By the way, how many times have we done this so far? It's almost becoming like a past time. 

Anyway, I bear no ill will.  I actually find these arguments somewhat fun in short bursts.


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

> When, recently? Or at launch? It's done both, because it's been successful most of its lifetime.


The point is it outsold the wii u without any games.



> It certainly does. If the competition offers something better, you go for it. The PS2 was cheaper, had a more varied game selection and was also a DVD player. I'm more astonished by the fact that you constantly cry "HAHA LOOK AT THE GAMECUBE!!!" when anyone mentions anything about Nintendo's first party titles.



B-b-bbbutt the GameCube has "Nintendo first party",what happened? I cry "haha GameCube" because Nintendo first party didn't save it. PsOne outselled n64 as well even though that one had Nintendo first party. Only difference is that n64 numbers are respectable.




> It certainly does, because I've pointed out stupid shit Nintendo has done countless times, while you seem to enjoy Kaz's finger up your butt every time he or one of his lackeys says something. If they decided to do no used games I have little doubt you'd try to find some way to justify it. When companies do stupid shit, they do stupid shit. But someone would have to be blind if they said they've never noticed noticed that you rag on Nintendo constantly and praise Sony constantly.



I was the first one in this thread to post about Geoff and his "Sony adopting drm" rumor. I won't defend them if they decided to restrict used games and why should i? I know I won't be affected since I don't buy used games but it will be an issue for others.

And lol,so i say that Nintendo wii u isn't selling well and I'm now a "fanboy". Also let's be honest,the only major anti-gaming shit that Sony did this generation is the launch of the ps3 and its lack of games at launch. Wonderbook and move are shot as well but every company had its own gimmick at the time.



> They are at E3, and they're doing their Nintendo Directs at E3. They are part of E3, whether you like it or not. Whether they're doing a big conference or not is irrelevant. You don't decide whether they're "a part of E3" or not.



They are doing their directs a day before e3 and I said that they are not officially announcing anything at e3. Nothing to look forward to for Nintendo at e3. There are irrelevant at e3.



> Not exactly. I don't think the WiiU will sell hotcakes (despite having said it once before in this thread). But it's pretty irksome and funny when people think it will go the way of the Dreamcast and kill Nintendo.



It won't kill Nintendo,but it didn't escape the dreamcast threat yet. At least the dreamcasts launch was epic and one of the best unlike the wii u.



> Dude... you said it in your last two posts."The WiiU will not be another Wii, blah blah blah". Even though no one mentioned anything about the WiiU replicating the Wii's success. The derps will buy the Xbox One while real gamers get a WiiU and PS4.



And how is that me saying the ps4 all sell like the ps2? Also I thought you where one of the firm believers that there is not such thing as "real" gamers or "hardcore" gamers.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Death you disappoint me, Real dedicated gamers get PCs, a handheld of choice and a Nintendo console.



I already have a PC, mah boi. 

And by handheld of choice, I hope you mean Nintendo handheld.

Though my modded PSP is one of my favorite handheld systems ever. Though after getting the Supercard DS2 for my DS/3DS, the modded PSP is getting a run for its money.


----------



## creative (May 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Steven is an uniformed peasant. The Wii dwindled in 2011 when Nintendo focused on the 3DS and support kinda dropped off the wall in favor of the Wii U (were it not for Zelda or the Rainfall titles we'd have been screwed)
> 
> Death you disappoint me, _Real dedicated gamers_ get PCs, a handheld of choice and a Nintendo console.




ugh. those three words.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Steven is an uniformed peasant. The Wii dwindled in 2011 when Nintendo focused on the 3DS and support kinda dropped off the wall in favor of the Wii U (were it not for Zelda or the Rainfall titles we'd have been screwed)
> 
> Death you disappoint me, Real dedicated gamers get PCs, a handheld of choice and a Nintendo console.



I wouldn't say dropped more like euthanised. Now all that's left is to pick up jewels the wii left behind. Ie. Muramasa, Sin and Punishment, Operation waterfall, and the other Kirby game, and maybe Sonic and the Black Knight. The DS though will so be ridiculous to backtrack on that I'll need a list.

However this generation or my desperation to play something new for the love of god despite having no cash may actually push me towards the realm of PC gaming. And with me eyeing Steam and how it has Team Fortress 2 for free I may just do that, after debating if it'll fry my pentium duo core or not.

Also, it is safe to admit that the Xbox One will sell. Why? Well fuck windows 8 sold as well, the question will be later on if it'll continue to sell. It could grow on the gaming industry like a disease or we could watch struggle for oxygen with amusement debating on letting it suffer more or putting a bullet through its head.


----------



## Joker J (May 28, 2013)

Im leaning more to the side of "EFF Microsoft and their xbox1" and heading towards to PS4.


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Steven is an uniformed peasant. The Wii dwindled in 2011 when Nintendo focused on the 3DS and support kinda dropped off the wall in favor of the Wii U (were it not for Zelda or the Rainfall titles we'd have been screwed)
> 
> *Death you disappoint me, Real dedicated gamers get PCs, a handheld of choice and a Nintendo console.*



So how does that say that wii u is not being outsold by a dying console? You even helped my argument even more since wii u is currently being outsold by an unsupported console even till this day. Go check vgchartz....

At the bold,I hope you are joking or trolling mate.  A dedicated gamer games on anything he likes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2013)

Shit man, the Vita's a piece of shit (to me, cant stand it ergonomically) The PSP used discs(my only gripe with it) The hell you think I meant?

The gamecube was underneath stigma(and dis format whatever) but it had a lot of fantastic games. You say that  the WiiU is getting in trouble but its already on track to outsell the cube in the first year.

Steven by now you should know i bleed facetiousness.

I hate the term hardcore gamer lol. The platform dont mean shit besides the crop you get. I personally dont like cinematic games so I moved to handhelds(and avoided corporate bullshit), you seemingly love them so you hump sony's shit to the moon.


But yo man seriously? Vgchatz? Dont the lack credibility and all that hoo-haa?


----------



## Enclave (May 28, 2013)

Slice said:


> I talked with 6 of my friends about the stuff Microsoft is pulling with the xbone.
> One was informed and we had a long discussion on how that is killing gaming.
> One was informed and only commented "whatever. i was planning to get a ps4 anyways".
> Four of them were excited for the console and had no idea just how intrusive and limiting the "features" will be for the owner of the console.
> ...



yeah, I told my parents the other day about the Xbone fiasco, at first my dad wanted one, until I got to the kinect that's always on (and Microsoft PROMISES to not spy on you) and the internet connection requirement.  Once I got to those bits neither he nor my mother wanted one.


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> The gamecube was underneath stigma(and dis format whatever) but it had a lot of fantastic games. You say that  the WiiU is getting in trouble but its already on track to outsell the cube in the first year.



I'm not sure why I'm in an argument with death-kun. But I'm pretty sure it's about nintendo consoles being able to survive but not thrive. 

Wii u might brake even,but it's sales won't be amazing. And it might dreamcast,who knows.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The point is it outsold the wii u without any games.
> 
> B-b-bbbutt the GameCube has "Nintendo first party",what happened? I cry "haha GameCube" because Nintendo first party didn't save it. PsOne outselled n64 as well even though that one had Nintendo first party. Only difference is that n64 numbers are respectable.
> 
> ...



The Wii had Twilight Princess, Wii Sports, Red Steel and Budokai Tenkaichi 3, as well as the hype train of motion controls backing it. It's no wonder it sold well. If only the WiiU had a gimmick half as good. Everyone that wants to play with a tablet already has one, Nintendo. 

You constantly blame the software yet overlook the hardware. Every hardware decision made with the Gamecube was bad. The only good thing about the Gamecube was the software, while the PS2 had good everything. Even when Nintendo moved to discs they fucked that up too.

Not just the WiiU, you seem to lambast everything Nintendo has done ever since the Playstation 1 made its debut, and don't really seem to acknowledge anything good that they've done. Though I guess "good" is subjective when it comes to Nintendo, because they're constantly doing different things and people either love it or hate it. I don't blame you for preferring Sony's "traditional" gaming experience, it's why I also own Sony's systems. 

They're actually doing their _first_ Direct a few hours before E3 officially starts. 

Well, we'll see where the WiiU goes then. 

Wait, what part are you talking about? I guess I'll address both. Around the time the PS4 was revealed you were exclaiming how the PS4 was going to be the second coming of the PS2, though if you wish to retract that statement so be it, as I also retracted my statement about the WiiU selling like hotcakes. As for the "WiiU won't be as successful as Wii" thing, you mentioned that once or twice in your last few posts even though I had never brought up the Wii or how the WiiU would fare against it. 

Anyways, I'm done for real now, so do what you will.


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Steven by now you should know i bleed facetiousness.
> 
> I hate the term hardcore gamer lol. The platform dont mean shit besides the crop you get. I personally dont like cinematic games so I moved to handhelds(and avoided corporate bullshit), you seemingly love them so you hump sony's shit to the moon.
> 
> ...



I like almost all types of genres as long as I get my fun. If I have to mention a genre that I don't like,it would be turned based jrpgs. But I could play tbjrpg or two if the story is interesting. 

Vgchartz is a good website for sales. Sometimes they might under track or over track but it always gets corrected by the end of the month.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Shit man, the Vita's a piece of shit (to me, cant stand it ergonomically) The PSP used discs(my only gripe with it) The hell you think I meant?
> 
> The gamecube was underneath stigma(and dis format whatever) but it had a lot of fantastic games. You say that  the WiiU is getting in trouble but its already on track to outsell the cube in the first year.
> 
> ...



Ditto, Wtf constitutes a "hardcore" gamer besides liking games anyway?


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Anyways, I'm done for real now, so do what you will.



I hope there is no bad feelings between us bro. I respect you as a fellow gamer  

I just like to piss you,Asa-kun,malvin2t,and unloosing ranger off. Of course unloosing ranger and malving are harder to make angry currently.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2013)

Death I outta smack you for that. the Gamecube controller is the best thing ever. EVER.  I just wish the trigger buttons weren't so "clicky"

Im just looking forward to some asymmetric game play (there was this indie title at GDC that caught my attention


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I hope there is no bad feelings between us bro. I respect you as a fellow gamer
> 
> I just like to piss you,Asa-kun,malvin2t,and unloosing ranger off. Of course unloosing ranger and malving are harder to make angry currently.



Of course not.  It's just fun to argue sometimes. I usually only argue with you, since I refuse to argue with people I don't know.  

btw I completely forget to address that "hardcore gamer" statement, what I meant by that was me taking a jab at Microsoft for not focusing on gamers.  A real gamer will play any game, but Xbox One doesn't have games. 



St NightRazr said:


> Death I outta smack you for that. the Gamecube controller is the best thing ever. EVER.  I just wish the trigger buttons weren't so "clicky"



Oh yeah, the Gamecube controller was one slick piece of equipment. Definitely my favorite Nintendo controller. I still have my working Wavebird, best controller I ever bought.


----------



## Gunners (May 28, 2013)

The Gamecube was a comfortable controller but it was let down by the yellow analog stick thing. It should have just been another analogy stick. Reminds me that I should probably get back to trying to complete Twilight Princess, swear I bought that game in 06 or 07.


Zaru said:


> Some people, but this isn't Call of Duty. Bayonetta sold underwhelmingly even by Platinum's own standards, and out of those who bought AND loved it (like me), only few would probably see it as a major reason for buying an entire console.



I think the hope is that collectively the titles will add up. I wouldn't buy a Wii U for Bayonetta, but let us say that their partnership with Sega spawns a Shinobi game  and Sonic games ( in line with Generations). I, and others, could be convinced to make a purchase [when looking at first party, backwards compatibility, and cheapness).


----------



## creative (May 28, 2013)

gamecube the sickest remote. I like abusing link's arrows and bombs with the yellow stick in soulcal2.

I like that they wanted gameboy advance players to use the gamecube for multi-player but the hardware for it was discouraging at best and fuck awful at worst.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The Gamecube was a comfortable controller but it was let down by the yellow analog stick thing. It should have just been another analogy stick. Reminds me that I should probably get back to trying to complete Twilight Princess, swear I bought that game in 06 or 07.
> 
> 
> I think the hope is that collectively the titles will add up. I wouldn't buy a Wii U for Bayonetta, but let us say that their partnership with Sega spawns a Shinobi game  and Sonic games ( in line with Generations). I, and others, could be convinced to make a purchase [when looking at first party, backwards compatibility, and cheapness).



Thats for the camera. Nintendo has the best analogs and d pads. 

The only thing I liked about the Wiimotes is because it allows for wider hand space. Gamepad does the same (but they should have made the buttons bigger

Lol yeah I always did crazy shit with KiliK via C stick in SolCalII


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2013)

*Xtralife: Xbox One costs 600 Euros, launches December 5th*


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

s-six hundred?


----------



## creative (May 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Xtralife: Xbox One costs 600 Euros, launches December 5th*




my directtv already gives me all the sports channels I wanna see and live record and rewatch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2013)

*Used games, Twitter complaints, and Sony: Why the Xbox One ?backlash? doesn?t matter*



> t?s important to remember that the things we don?t know about how the Xbox One will handle things like used games and accounts outnumber the things we do know. Many are outraged, and some are taking to social networks to let Sony know that they want support for used games, and they don?t want any form of DRM on the PlayStation 4.
> 
> They?re fighting a losing battle
> 
> ...


----------



## Stringer (May 28, 2013)

600 euros = 772.50 $ 

So nearly height hundred dollars for that travesty

That's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Vault (May 28, 2013)

600 euros? Lel


----------



## Stringer (May 28, 2013)

They're off their rockers man


----------



## Vault (May 28, 2013)

I really don't know anyone in their right mind who would purchase this.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 28, 2013)

Aren't..European prices much MUCH more steeper when it comes to games?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2013)

about the article I posted: He made some good points tho.. I think the message has to be send by ours wallets... As a right now, I am not buying a PS4 o X1. I do believe Sony has a similar system in place..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 28, 2013)

Stringer said:


> 600 euros = 772.50 $
> 
> So nearly height hundred dollars for that travesty
> 
> That's fucking hilarious.



With that much money, I could get a new computer TODAY.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Xtralife: Xbox One costs 600 Euros, launches December 5th*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> about the article I posted: He made some good points tho.. I think the message has to be send by ours wallets... As a right now, I am not buying a PS4 o X1. I do believe Sony has a similar system in place..



E3 is a make or break for me. If Sony follows suit, I'll just get a WiiU+PC combo this gen.


----------



## Vault (May 28, 2013)

Yeah I think I might get a wiiU myself. And also join the master race


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2013)

WiiU and PC master race seems to be the combination for me this time around.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2013)

*Walks off to go make a GCN fanclub*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2013)

Either that or just quit all together, and spend my last gaming years with the 3DS.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Xtralife: Xbox One costs 600 Euros, launches December 5th*





Stringer said:


> 600 euros = 772.50 $
> 
> So nearly height hundred dollars for that travesty
> 
> That's fucking hilarious.


For that you might as well spend it on a PC.  



Malvingt2 said:


> about the article I posted: He made some good points tho.. I think the message has to be send by ours wallets... As a right now, I am not buying a PS4 o X1. I do believe Sony has a similar system in place..



And that's pretty much what it comes down to. It doesn't matter if certain people hate it if all they actually do is buy it. Though if Sony does have a similar system in place and it just might I feel sorry for its fanbase because unlike Microsoft Sony actuallly has more than 3 exclusives.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2013)

GAF missed the whole point of the article and instead people are making fun of the WiiU.. really a lot people in there need to read better.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2013)

lol, that ridiculous price better be a placeholder or Microsoft is seriously trolling their fanbase who are crazy enough to sink that much money into it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

If it's 600 euros it'll most likely be $600. They don't really do the whole conversion thing, they just take the same number and slap each country's currency symbol in front of it. 

Regardless, $600 is still way too goddamn much. You can build a PC that trashes the One for $600.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2013)

600 euros...why are you so crazy, Microsoft?


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The Gamecube was a comfortable controller but it was let down by the yellow analog stick thing. It should have just been another analogy stick.



Yeah, they basically just took the C-buttons from the N64 controller and made them easier to press by turning them into a stick.  I remember how nifty it was for doing quick smash attacks in Melee, though. They weren't charged smash attacks of course, but still.


----------



## hadou (May 28, 2013)

What if the PS4 pulls the same garbage as the Xbox One on DRM, but the PS4 costs less? Less say, by a margin of $50-100.


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

I won't get a PS4 if it costs more than €400.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 28, 2013)

Mean While at Sony


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2013)

Solaris said:


> 600 euros...why are you so crazy, Microsoft?



People seem to forget that the PS3 had the same price when it was released (the 60 gig model anyway).

The joke: It was still sold at a notable loss compared to the production costs.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

Let's do some comparisons. As much as I hated the PS3's launch price, let's look at this way. A Samsung Blu-ray player in 2006 cost around $600. The PS3's (blu-ray player inside) launch price in 2006 was $600. 

Meanwhile, the One is $600 for no reason. What kind of special thing is going on in there? Probably nothing. Unless they're actually adding in the cost of the Kinect or whatever else they're forcing on the consumer.


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

The price of blue-ray players has dropped significantly. charging 600 bucks for the Xbone is plain outrageous considering they're going to charge you additionally for XBL, used game fee and who knows what more. And what can it do? Television and watch you. At night. When you sleep.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2013)

Question is what is this generations *Blu-Ray player* that justifies the $600-700 price tag. I can see how the PS3 took over the duty of the Blu-Ray player that would have been similarly price at the time but that line of reasoning isn't applicable this time around. What's the household electronic item that the PS4 or XBox One will in fact take over it's role?


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

Like I said, probably nothing. Oh wait, the Xbone wants to be your all-in-one entertainment center.

Except you still need all the the devices that it's "replacing".


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2013)

Nothing. Sony chose blu-ray so it could be the cheaper alternative at the time. Microsoft is charging 600 for what?  blu-ray, kinect 2.0, tv without the tv, windows 8 what is it?


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Question is what is this generations *Blu-Ray player* that justifies the $600-700 price tag. I can see how the PS3 took over the duty of the Blu-Ray player that would have been similarly price at the time but that line of reasoning isn't applicable this time around. What's the household electronic item that the PS4 or XBox One will in fact take over it's role?



Well xBone wants to take over your TV, while you need a TV to actually have it work 

So Xbone got taken over by TV since the 1920's


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

Microsoft is trying to pull an apple. They should know that they can't do that,they can't be like apple!


----------



## dream (May 28, 2013)

Zaru said:


> People seem to forget that the PS3 had the same price when it was released (the 60 gig model anyway).
> 
> The joke: It was still sold at a notable loss compared to the production costs.



I didn't forget, that $600 did hurt PS3 sales though I don't recall how much.


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2013)

lol @ Microsoft 

"If all you want is gaming you'll still pick us."

Ha!


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> What's the household electronic item that the PS4 or XBox One will in fact take over it's role?



Electric heating


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Microsoft is trying to pull an apple. They should know that they can't do that,they can't be like apple!



Unless you pull off an aluminum unibody design 

That metal shell won't be good for their cloud gaming service though :rofl


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

YEAAAAAH CLOUD COMPUTING!!!


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Microsoft is trying to pull an apple. They should know that they can't do that,they can't be like apple!


That's pretty much who they're trying to  compete with.


Bender said:


> lol @ Microsoft
> 
> "If all you want is gaming you'll still pick us."
> 
> Ha!



Oh I'm certain there will be people who'll buy this thing no matter what. But if they are stupid enough to charge $600 then they are just proving that they just want to call it  quits.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

I'm still going for a PS4 slim. Meanwhile I'll be getting myself a gaming PC.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2013)

Just keep your expectatiions as low as possible this E3.

Meanwhile guess I'll start the master race journey by getting team fortress 2 here's hoping my laptop  doesn't scream rape.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> YEAAAAAH CLOUD COMPUTING!!!



The Xbox One is going to benefit quite a bit from the infinite power of the Cloud.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 28, 2013)

The price is most likely having to do with the expensive Kinect 2 as well as the Cloud Gaming Features.

im also positive at that price point you prob get Xbox Live Gold for a year.

For people who don't think its real.



Fact they put a price to xbox one and not ps4 shows they have insider information.


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2013)

My computer can barely play Skyrim at the lowest settings. 

I need help to get something better. plz?


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

^shut up 


ShadowReij said:


> Just keep your expectatiions as low as possible this E3.
> 
> Meanwhile guess I'll start the master race journey by getting team fortress 2 here's hoping my laptop  doesn't scream rape.



My laptop is currently being raped by 2000's games 

But its a netbook after all. I'm surprised I'm able to run Ableton Live and Virtual DJ on this thing


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

Solaris said:


> The Xbox One is going to benefit quite a bit from the infinite power of the Cloud.



Don't worry about the lower-end computer parts, the power of the cloud makes 1080p 60fps 16x AA possible.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

Look at all these guys jumping ship to PC master race.  Almost brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'm still going for a PS4 slim. Meanwhile I'll be getting myself a gaming PC.



I'll did the same thing I did with the PS3 and wait for about a year and buy the console used. I love my grill of a PS3. I may have not bought it new but it works just great and I didn't need to throw away my PS2 games since it's backwards compatible. 

More importantly, I saved $$$


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> about the article I posted: He made some good points tho.. I think the message has to be send by ours wallets... As a right now, I am not buying a PS4 o X1. I do believe Sony has a similar system in place..



I'll buy a dreamcast if I could. I always wanted one.


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Don't worry about the lower-end computer parts, the power of the cloud makes 1080p 60fps 16x AA possible.


This basically makes the xBone a hollow box and the 600 bucks price tag all the more outrages 


Death-kun said:


> Look at all these guys jumping ship to PC master race.  Almost brings a tear to my eye.



Hey, this is plan B in the making, which is already in progress while I wait for E3 and see if plan A of getting a PS4 should be aborted.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2013)

*would pay a good deal of money to get my hands on a Dremcast right now*



soulnova said:


> My computer can barely play Skyrim at the lowest settings.
> 
> I need help to get something better. plz?





Daftvirgin said:


> ^shut up
> 
> 
> My laptop is currently being raped by 2000's games
> ...



And this is why I made sure I had a high end Desktop PC and Laptop already in place (purchased within the last 2 years)


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> ^shut up
> 
> 
> My laptop is currently being raped by 2000's games
> ...


Hmm, I wonder how much a pentium duo core before begging me to stop. This journey will be long are arduous.
WiiUPC Masterace.  


Death-kun said:


> Look at all these guys jumping ship to PC master race.  Almost brings a tear to my eye.



Shut up, and play Sonic 1 before I reconsider burning you.


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'll did the same thing I did with the PS3 and wait for about a year and buy the console used. I love my grill of a PS3. I may have not bought it new but it works just great and I didn't need to throw away my PS2 games since it's backwards compatible.
> 
> More importantly, I saved $$$



But PS3 initially came with backwards compatibility. PS4 won't. There is zero advantage of getting a PS4 "fat" over a PS4 slim


----------



## hadou (May 28, 2013)

I'd probably buy the PS4 as soon as it comes out. I want to play Battlefield 4 on the next gen.


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

hadou said:


> I'd probably buy the PS4 as soon as it comes out. I want to play Battlefield 4 on the next gen.



I will as well. You can't get final fantasy or uncharted on pc. 

I have a high end pc but sadly the only games I play on it are DOTA 2 and counter strike GO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2013)

hadou said:


> I'd probably buy the PS4 as soon as it comes out. I want to play Battlefield 4 on the next gen.



Can you chase fish in that though?


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> And this is why I made sure I had a high end Desktop PC and Laptop already in place (purchased within the last 2 years)





ShadowReij said:


> Hmm, I wonder how much a pentium duo core before begging me to stop. This journey will be long are arduous.
> WiiUPC Masterace. :datss



This is my baby:  

Just look at dat spec sheet 

And I'm subconsciously buying more and more Sony products...


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I will as well. You can't get final fantasy or uncharted on pc.
> 
> I have a high end pc but sadly the only games I play on it are DOTA 2 and counter strike GO.



And none of that multi-platform shit?


----------



## steveht93 (May 28, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> And none of that multi-platform shit?



No not really,most of that I do on consoles. My pc belongs to DOTA.


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

Oh right. DOTA. That and LOL is all I even hear PC gamers play.


----------



## Vault (May 28, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Nothing. Sony chose blu-ray so it could be the cheaper alternative at the time. Microsoft is charging 600 for what?  blu-ray, kinect 2.0, tv without the tv, windows 8 what is it?



Not to mention the subscription costs for most of the features of kinect. And all of them are individual subscriptions. Lol

Might as well call it the Xbox 1% because let's face it only the 1 percenters can afford this shit.


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

don't forget this thing will lag with 3 OSes running on it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2013)

I am not a PC gamer guy so that is not my path.... I am fine with my PS3/3DS/WiiU as a right now.. Down the line maybe a PS4? One thing for sure Uncharted series is not what will make me buy a PS4 if no bs used game system... <_<


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 28, 2013)

Looking forward to Uncharted, Kingdom Hearts 3 (I pray), infamous series, FF series.  Plus I like sitting on my couch and gaming.  While PC is superior, you can't play games on larger screens which is really the part I hate the most.  Consoles are meant for TVs


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

NO HOTLINKING!


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Looking forward to Uncharted, Kingdom Hearts 3 (I pray), infamous series, FF series.  Plus I like sitting on my couch and gaming.  While PC is superior, you can't play games on larger screens which is really the part I hate the most.  Consoles are meant for TVs



Can't you hook up your PC on a TV? My TV has a VGA port + my laptop supports HDMI output. Watching porn anime on this TV is a bliss


----------



## teddy (May 28, 2013)

Hmm...yeah, so we're already in the 'approach e3 with extreme apathy' phase? 


can't say i blame anyone


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 28, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Can't you hook up your PC on a TV? My TV has a VGA port + my laptop supports HDMI output. Watching porn anime on this TV is a bliss



unfortunately gaming doesn't translate well to larger screens.  Primarily text.  Games that are dependent on it, doesn't scale text properly to fit 40" and above screens.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> But PS3 initially came with backwards compatibility. PS4 won't. There is zero advantage of getting a PS4 "fat" over a PS4 slim



The slim PS3 came out a couple of years (2009) after the original if I recall correctly. I'm not sure if I want wait that long.


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> unfortunately gaming doesn't translate well to larger screens.  Primarily text.  Games that are dependent on it, doesn't scale text properly to fit 40" and above screens.


Oh I see. I use a 22" TV (Sony Bravia ) myself so I don't really encounter this issue. 


Kira Yamato said:


> The slim PS3 came out a couple of years (2009) after the original if I recall correctly. I'm not sure if I want wait that long.



Oh sure the impatience. I do understand.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 28, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> NO HOTLINKING!



dammit i cant find a image uploader that let me upload a 5.5 mb pic.


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

Photobucket 

or that adult image uploader you guys use to upload narutopixx


----------



## Overwatch (May 28, 2013)

A surprisingly early Extra Punctuation this week:


----------



## teddy (May 28, 2013)

if this wasn't clear enough for some people


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

Hoy shit it doesn't even need a power source. All those people who are gonna get an xbone 

EDIT: 





> Mattrick also confirmed that you can prevent the Kinect from always listening to you if you put it in a soundproof room.



so you got a 600-buck system which can recognize voice commands, but you have to put it in a sound-proof room to prevent it from recording your convos

just excellent, MS


----------



## teddy (May 28, 2013)

It knows when you're asleep 

it knows when you're awake


----------



## sworder (May 28, 2013)

? said:


> if this wasn't clear enough for some people



That website is known for creating BS news

Obviously fake


----------



## teddy (May 28, 2013)

They are? ...first time running into that site. was directed to it by someone else

my bad on that then


----------



## Not Sure (May 28, 2013)

? said:


> It knows when you're asleep
> 
> it knows when you're awake



It is creating a list of all the times you masturbate


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2013)

? said:


> if this wasn't clear enough for some people



Microsoft: leading the world one step closer to a Orewellian utopia 

oh, how I wish this were true


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 28, 2013)

figured that article was fake. Of course it needs a power source. If they developed a way to power it indefinitely, then they'd have discovered infinite/renewable energy, and we wouldn't be just using it in a shitty game system.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2013)

Kinect is powered by your tears.


----------



## teddy (May 28, 2013)

Tears of frustration and angst to be precise


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 28, 2013)

I'm def on the PS4 bandwagon but i'm gonna wait til E3 and see what they say

the thing here is, Microsoft has already shown their hand in regards to what they plan to do with used games, and they lost me

Sony hasn't, they said their system will play used games and that they would do the right thing but they also admitted to be looking at a solution that would appease publishers, depending on what that solution is and what they structure will be in regards to used games i'll decide wether to buy one or not, i'm not gonna simply assume out of thin air that their structure is the same or similar to Microsoft's because some "gaming analysts" believe so. 

They have been, til this point, honest by admitting they want to do the right thing but that they're also trying to find a compromise with publishers, I appreciate that honesty and will give them the benefit of the doubt til E3

so as it stands, PS4 for me, and maybe a wii u some years down the line as well


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 28, 2013)

also, PC gaming really just isn't for me, i'm apathetic and ignorant towards it

I can't get with the shit, it really just doesn't lure me in, and consoles exclusives just speak to me 

i'm lazy, i don't wanna build nor maintain shit, i just wanna sit and game


----------



## ensoriki (May 28, 2013)

I can comprehend not digging PC.
I've been playing my PC for the last year or so with a bit of 3ds thrown in there.
Starting to tire of it something fierce, there are just games that don't hit the platform. Then you have the MMO's but 99% are garbage.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 28, 2013)

Modern day S.E.T.H.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Kinect is powered by your tears.


Nah, by watching others fap.


PoinT_BlanK said:


> also, PC gaming really just isn't for me, i'm apathetic and ignorant towards it
> 
> I can't get with the shit, it really just doesn't lure me in, and consoles exclusives just speak to me
> 
> i'm lazy, i don't wanna build nor maintain shit, i just wanna sit and game



Totally understandable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2013)

"You’ll have peace of mind when you see that glowing red light."

This is terrifying


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Stringer (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Gilgamesh (May 28, 2013)

I'll probably wind up getting a PS4 but probably not on launch due to Sony's "a better redesign will come later" track record.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 28, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Photobucket


for some reason  it not letting me upload it and i tried 5 times.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (May 28, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2013)

And no one chose to tell Hitler that his country is promoting the WiiU in response to the XboxOne? Those bastards.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 28, 2013)

My prediction is that the X-box One will end up in a very distant 4th place behind the Steambox/PCs.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2013)

4th place sounds good. Death in Japanese


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2013)

It's pretty much dead on arrival in Japan. And judging by the looks of it, microsoft doesn't care about anything but one audience.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2013)

Good because its illegal in Germany^


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2013)

That's why I'm wondering if anyone gave Hitler the memo yet.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2013)

That would be me, I laced the memo with curare and poisonous beans. Mein Kampf my schootzva


----------



## hadou (May 28, 2013)

There is a high possibility that the PS4 will take the same route with DRM as the Xbox One.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2013)

If it does, I can only wonder how Sony and their fans will maintain their relationship.


----------



## Fiona (May 29, 2013)

If sony goes the same direction it will be the death of console gaming as we have known it for over a decade. 

I will happily sell all of my consoles and purchase a PC at that point. 

Its sony or bust for me at this point. Nothing Microsoft tells me at E3 will convince me to buy it.


----------



## Enclave (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]P1MdE0ulA9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2013)

Genius


----------



## Death-kun (May 29, 2013)

That Animaniacs gif. 

Also, as much as I hate to admit, the chance of Sony doing the DRM thing is pretty high. It's been mentioned before. It's not the companies' decision, it's the publishers making them do it. If Microsoft is doing it, there's a high chance Sony is also being forced to do it, which is why they're so hush-hush on the matter. 

You know what, come to think of it... that might be why things between EA and Nintendo got sour after that one meeting of theirs in Japan. EA wanted to revoke their online passes in favor of console DRM, but Nintendo said no, while later on Microsoft and Sony said yes, which is why EA pulled their online pass stuff from the PS3 and 360.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fGP5nuwEU3k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2013)

even if sony were to do it. it wont be hardwarebased, but software based(aka the pub has to do it on a game by game basis) . but i doubt they will personally.


----------



## Death-kun (May 29, 2013)

You could always get a PC.


----------



## Roman (May 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> You could always get a PC.



I have a PC already. My concerns are as follows however:

1. Lack of an adequate graphics card (shouldn't be hard to replace and I reckon far cheaper than a new console).

2. Fucking Windows 8.


----------



## Alicia (May 29, 2013)

New set


----------



## Death-kun (May 29, 2013)

Looks good to me. 



Freedan said:


> I have a PC already. My concerns are as follows however:
> 
> 1. Lack of an adequate graphics card (shouldn't be hard to replace and I reckon far cheaper than a new console).
> 
> 2. Fucking Windows 8.



1. Depends on which graphics cards you get, of course.

2. Windows 8 is getting a free update that brings back the Start button and allows you to skip the home screen and go straight to the desktop when it boots.

Even despite that, Windows 8 is not nearly as bad as people claim it to be. I upgraded to legit Win8 Pro for $15 from a pirated copy of Win7 Ultimate. You can avoid most of the new features completely by switching to the traditional desktop setup after it boots. The only legitimate complaint about Win8 is the lack of the Start button, which is being brought back. Otherwise it's fine.


----------



## αshɘs (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (May 29, 2013)

The DRM is here!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 29, 2013)

lol                .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2013)

αshɘs said:


>



I don't know if I should laugh or...


----------



## Fiona (May 29, 2013)

αshɘs said:


>



lol internet


----------



## steveht93 (May 29, 2013)

Lol yoshida =1 Internet=0

 

Well played yoshida,well played.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 29, 2013)

I really hope $ony fucks up too. Cant wait to read everyone elses responses.


----------



## slickcat (May 29, 2013)

i m sure it will be 600$ instead, here in europe prices tend to me much higher due to the VAT, I m guessing that it will be cheaper in the states. But regardless welcome to europe with the insane tax rates


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2013)

We're getting exclusives for Xbone, like it or not.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

Not sure how Gamefly plans on surviving this generations gaming console policies on used games. You better imagine there have been having talks ongoing with Microsoft and possibly Sony.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 29, 2013)

> Flames03 49 minutes ago
> Cant wait for E3 bring on the game's.The Xbox One is already off to a great start.Pre orders are ahead of the PS4 in the UK along side number 1 on amazon there.Also broke records at block buster.America will be the same way no doubt when pre orders start.Xbox owns america and that's not gonna change any time soon



The most fanboytastic comment I've read in a while.

Never mind most of what he said to be completely untrue.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 29, 2013)

> Xbox One will track viewers' TV habits and reward them for watching ads
> Microsoft’s new Xbox will track what users watch on TV, but also reward them for watching adverts, a new patent application suggests.



Good boy heres a little treat for watching this ad! 5% of your next xbox live Bill.  brings the total down to $196.80 a year


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Good boy heres a little treat for watching this ad! 5% of your next xbox live Bill.  brings the total down to $196.80 a year



More like unlocking achievements. Free customizable avatars for all!!


----------



## Death-kun (May 29, 2013)

Oh snap, this is awesome! All games made for the Playstation 4 must have the option for remote play on the Vita, except for those that use other hardware like the PS4 Eye Camera. 

PS4 games streamed on the Vita will be pretty cool.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Oh snap, this is awesome! All games made for the Playstation 4 must have the option for remote play on the Vita, except for those that use other hardware like the PS4 Eye Camera.
> 
> PS4 games streamed on the Vita will be pretty cool.



Good move by Sony. It was slim pickings when it came to PS3 games. I don't think I had any PS3 games that took advantage of the Vita's remote play feature. In the mean time, I just need some actual Vita games to play aside from Persona 4 Golden


----------



## Alicia (May 29, 2013)

I'd only pick up a Vita if they'd bring these eroge games they have in Japan to NA/EU


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

^Won't be enough to justify the system for me. And it kind of kills my reason for playing it while I'm out in public


----------



## Alicia (May 29, 2013)

Playing in public is overrated anyways


----------



## Enclave (May 29, 2013)

Fantastic news regarding remote play, should definitely help with Vita sales.


----------



## creative (May 29, 2013)

so vita becomes a second remote for PS4, nintendo is streamlining games including rumors of WoW and a final fantasy crystal chronicles remake and the definite, confirm or a sonic exclusive for both WiiU and 3DS.

meanwhile in the video games department xbox has......


----------



## Death-kun (May 29, 2013)

creative said:


> meanwhile in the video games department xbox has......



Let's not take jabs at Microsoft, now. I mean, they are investing... 





...into making exclusives for the Xbox One.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

Well, E3 will go a long way in either quelling the anger of Microsoft's actions thus far or further fanning the flames. 

Their are two things I'm looking to see from this next month:

1.) Address the DRM issue
2.) Give us some information on upcoming games.


----------



## Enclave (May 29, 2013)

Just in case you guys didn't go in the #PS4noDRM topic:

So some Sony employees are joking about DRM now: 

I'd say that's a good sign.  I can't imagine they'd think it a good idea to joke about DRM and then actually go ahead and have it.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (May 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Oh snap, this is awesome! All games made for the Playstation 4 must have the option for remote play on the Vita, except for those that use other hardware like the PS4 Eye Camera.
> 
> PS4 games streamed on the Vita will be pretty cool.



i dont get it the Vita is not as strong as the PS4 ,wont that affect games or it using just the screen wile using the PS4 power?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

Sony has a good sense of humor. I just hope they don't have it blow up in their face if they actually do go through the same DRM related policies as Microsoft.


----------



## Enclave (May 29, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> i dont get it the Vita is not as strong as the PS4 ,wont that affect games or it using just the screen wile using the PS4 power?



Nope, the PS4 does all the processing.  All it's doing is streaming the video to the Vita and the Vita is sending the PS4 your input.  Really, this requires minimal processing power on the Vitas behalf.



Kira Yamato said:


> Sony has a good sense of humor. I just hope they don't have it blow up in their face if they actually do go through the same DRM related policies as Microsoft.



Well that's just it.  If they're joking about it now and then go ahead and have similar DRM as the Xbone then yeah, that's going to blow up big.  That's why I see this as good because they HAVE to know that if they have similar DRM that joking about DRM right now is the exact wrong thing to do.  This only makes sense from a PR perspective if they aren't going to have that invasive DRM.


----------



## Patchouli (May 29, 2013)

If anything, Sony's higher-ups messing around like that could mean the DRM is either less restrictive or non-existent. I'd lean toward less restrictive being what we get.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 29, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Just in case you guys didn't go in the #PS4noDRM topic:
> 
> So some Sony employees are joking about DRM now:
> 
> I'd say that's a good sign.  I can't imagine they'd think it a good idea to joke about DRM and then actually go ahead and have it.



IT would be the most hardcore troll in history if they still put DRM on ps4 after joking around with it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 29, 2013)

Xbots are saying online that Xbox One doesn't have a fee for used games.  Anyone can link me that information?  When did that change?


----------



## Pringles (May 29, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Xbots are saying online that Xbox One doesn't have a fee for used games.  Anyone can link me that information?  When did that change?



Wow that's new? I thought a fee has been confirmed for used games.



Enclave said:


> Nope, the PS4 does all the processing.  All it's doing is streaming the video to the Vita and the Vita is sending the PS4 your input.  Really, this requires minimal processing power on the Vitas behalf.
> DRM.



So sorta like the wii U? streaming games to the PlayStation Vita without having to purchase a second copy of their game?

Sounds interesting. Is there by any chance a videos on how it looks on Vita vs PS4?


----------



## Patchouli (May 29, 2013)

Pretty sure they're right.

Read something a few days back that said the used games fee thing came about because Microsoft's head PR guy said one thing, while one of the guys who worked on the Xbox One said something contradictory.

Then Microsoft didn't clarify for days. 

From what I remember, the consumer doesn't get charged the fee, the retailer does. So there's still a fee involved. (One that gamestop will probably end up passing down to consumers by just raising the price of used games ever so slightly.)

Correct me if I'm wrong though. Running on very little sleep and a whole lot of caffeine.


----------



## Alicia (May 29, 2013)

Pringles said:


> Wow that's new? I thought a fee has been confirmed for used games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was something similar with the PSP and PS3 going on IIRC.


----------



## Patchouli (May 29, 2013)

> Update: You, the shopper, won't have to pay the activation fee for a used Xbox One game - the shop will. Therefore, the price you see on a second-hand Xbox One game in a shop is the price you'll pay to be able to play it.
> 
> That's what a high-ranking UK industry source explained to me this afternoon.
> 
> ...





Here's one of the articles.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

^doesn't that still leaves the issue of being unable to trade games with friends or family?


----------



## Patchouli (May 29, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> ^doesn't that still leaves the issue of being unable to trade games with friends or family?



To my knowledge, yeah.

From what I've been reading, Microsoft has not given any indication they'll allow you to just hand over/sell your copy to a friend. It seems the only way to trade a friend a game will be to do so through a retailer. 

Though, that's assuming Microsoft doesn't set up some sort of service specifically for trading. (For a small fee, of course. )


----------



## Death-kun (May 29, 2013)

How about we don't put a fee on anything and just keep gaming simple?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 29, 2013)

Is there any truth to the rumors going around that Xbox One will not be able to be played without internet? That the eye thing (what's it called?) is constantly on? That you will not be able to play used games and whatnot?

It sounds too idiotic to be true. I mean, who would think any of that was a good idea?

edit;

Nevermind, I guess the above just answered me on the used games question.


----------



## Patchouli (May 29, 2013)

Terra Branford said:


> Is there any truth to the rumors going around that Xbox One will not be able to be played without internet? That the eye thing (what's it called?) is constantly on? That you will not be able to play used games and whatnot?
> 
> It sounds too idiotic to be true. I mean, who would think any of that was a good idea?



It can be played without internet...technically. But it absolutely needs to connect to the internet once every 24 hours, otherwise no singleplayer or multiplayer games for you. 

The Kinect will always be on. Always watching. Always listening. Microsoft hasn't clarified whether we can shut that shit off.


----------



## Alicia (May 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> How about we don't put a fee on anything and just keep gaming simple?



This is basically what the PS4 does 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> It can be played without internet...technically. But it absolutely needs to connect to the internet once every 24 hours, otherwise no singleplayer or multiplayer games for you.
> 
> *The Kinect will always be on. Always watching. Always listening. Microsoft hasn't clarified whether we can shut that shit off.*


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 29, 2013)

> TechnicPuppet
> 5 days ago
> @Bertie
> 
> ...



My thoughts on this is how stupid is MS.  This is going to increase the sales of Used games to effectively make them barely cheaper than a brand new game.  This also doesn't solve the issue if you want to lend a friend a game.  You'd have to deactivate your game from your account just so they can activate it and play.  Also with this setup MS essentially sets the price for Used games.  

I am telling you if PS4 goes completely anti DRM they'll make xbox one DOA.


----------



## hadou (May 29, 2013)

I read the article. Since you can only play on the Xbox One only if the Kinect is on, then by turning the Kinect off, you won't be able to play any games. If you play games, the Kinect will be watching and hearing you at all times.


----------



## Patchouli (May 29, 2013)

Thank god. 

Already cheering for Sony for this generation. But at the same time, it was killing me seeing Microsoft failing so hard.

At least they're failing slightly less hard now. 

They really should have been making official statements on these sorts of things instead of letting the internet lose their shit over all this though.

Edit: (Not a microsoft fanboy. I don't like them. But I do like seeing competitors being on equal footing. Makes for a more interesting thing to watch. )


----------



## Enclave (May 29, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Thank god.
> 
> Already cheering for Sony for this generation. But at the same time, it was killing me seeing Microsoft failing so hard.
> 
> ...



It's no different from how people fear.  Of course we could always have cut off the power and be done with it.  It's still spying on you when the system is in sleep mode (which is what people do with modern consoles 99% of the time) and also still spying on you of course when the system is actually turned on.  So to stop it spying on you you need to fully power down the system.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> How about we don't put a fee on anything and just keep gaming simple?



This. I get that publishers may want to try to recoup their money but here's a hint, cool it with the large fucking projects and pace them instead of, you know releasing them every fucking year.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 29, 2013)

> In an interview with Pachter, which will be published later this week, Pachter estimates that consumers can expect to pay around $399 for the Xbox One and about $349 for the PS4. "The boxes will both sell out at the above prices,"



now i know pachter gets a lot of things wrong, but if those prices are correct, or at least if the price difference between the consoles is right, sony is really trying to sweep the floor this time around


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2013)

**Patcher**


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

XBox One and PS4 selling sub$400 would really come as a shock to me if that happens to be the case. And I do think they'll sell particularly well at that price, especially Sony.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

That low. Damn. I don't think so but shit if that is the case


----------



## hadou (May 29, 2013)

Anybody knows how much Gamestop would give for CoD:MW3?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 29, 2013)

most reports and even a sony listing on india that was then taken off, have been pricing the ps4 at $399


----------



## Ben Tennyson (May 29, 2013)

hadou said:


> Anybody knows how much Gamestop would give for CoD:MW3?


$5 dollar.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 29, 2013)




----------



## sworder (May 29, 2013)

Wasn't $429.99 the rumor?

If it launches at that price, I get PS4 day one. Anything above that and I'll stick with my PS3 for a while


----------



## Gunners (May 29, 2013)

$399 seems about right, it'd probably cost ?350 in the UK or ?400 with a game. I think I'm going to wait for a couple of years before purchasing one. Still some loose ends to tie up with my PS3. That said I could very well give this generation a skip.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 29, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> now i know *pachter* gets a lot of things wrong,



Lol. Credibility shot through it's foot. 

Ignore nearly anything that craps out of that man's asshole until E3. It's definitely going to be $400 for the basic set either way.


----------



## Gunners (May 29, 2013)

This generation just doesn't have my interest. The skip from PS2 to PS3 was noticeable, but honestly? I cannot distinguish between the difference ( appearance wise) of last generation and this one. I suppose the games could focus more on the AI and over aspects that I perhaps haven't thought of, but from a visual point of view I don't notice, or what I notice isn't significant enough for me to give a damn. 

Don't even like the direction present games are heading in. I miss the old days where because games couldn't look unrealistic, they actually used creative character designs, unrealistic levels and what not. Gaming actually felt like an escapism/break. Nowadays too much emphasis is place on the realism aspect, that it just loses its appeal to me. 

*sighs*.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 29, 2013)

Gunners said:


> This generation just doesn't have my interest. The skip from PS2 to PS3 was noticeable, but honestly? I cannot distinguish between the difference ( appearance wise) of last generation and this one. I suppose the games could focus more on the AI and over aspects that I perhaps haven't thought of, but from a visual point of view I don't notice, or what I notice isn't significant enough for me to give a damn.
> 
> Don't even like the direction present games are heading in. *I miss the old days where because games couldn't look unrealistic, they actually used creative character designs, unrealistic levels and what not. Gaming actually felt like an escapism/break. Nowadays too much emphasis is place on the realism aspect, that it just loses its appeal to me. *
> 
> *sighs*.



Remember when games had color?



*Spoiler*: __ 









Now you can count the amount of games that do on your one hand alone.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 29, 2013)

Its not just the fous on realism. Its the general lack of soul in the craft


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 29, 2013)

Just spotted this for the first time and started laughing. I don't know why amazon allow customers to submit reviews for products that aren't even out yet. 

Read the guy's responses in the comments as well. 



Here's the review in quotes in case it gets taken down at some point.


> Look guys I am going to get a lot of hate for this review but it has to be said. Let me first start off by saying I am not a Microsoft fanboy, I own a PlayStation 3 and I have 21 platinum trophies. The PlayStation 4 is a minor upgrade from the 7 year old PlayStation 3. Seriously the graphics upgrade is a minor jump. Look back at the jump from the PS2 to the PS3 it was a massive upgrade due to the debut of Blu Ray but the upgrade from the PS3 to the PS4 is utterly disgusting.
> 
> Remember we are not jumping from CD to DVD or DVD to Blu ray, we are moving from Blu ray to Blu ray! It is technologically impossible to make big generation jumps graphically anymore although their will still be a jump - but a smaller one than last time. I understand guys that the PS3 is 7 years old but look at it this way. The PS3 is still getting AAA titles: Grand Theft Auto V, Destiny, Watch Dogs, Assassins Creed IV, Arkham Origins, Beyond are all making their way to the current consoles - why? not because of large install bases but because of loyalty and the fact we CAN'T make substantial jumps we've seen before.
> 
> ...



I foresee a thousand 1 star reviews for Xbone in the future, thus igniting the flames of war between M$ and Sony fanboys once again. 

And it shall be delicious to see unfold.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Remember when games had color?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shit. I was shocked Infinite had so many. People can say what the hell they want but the cell shaded texture style is beautiful.



St NightRazr said:


> Its not just the fous on realism. Its the general lack of soul in the craft


Because everyone keeps focusing on cashing out using sequel after sequel year after year, I could understand if it took a few years but now these come out yearly for sole purpose of cashing on those dubbing themselves hardcore. I mean fuck AC3 recently came out only for AC4 to be announced for release almost a year after.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Just spotted this for the first time and started laughing. I don't know why amazon allow customers to submit reviews for products that aren't even out yet.
> 
> Read the guy's responses in the comments as well.
> 
> ...




The only thing that shocked me about that review was that 27 people found it helpful.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 29, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> The only thing that shocked me about that review was that 27 people found it helpful.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

lol that one and the animaniacs one.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 30, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> My thoughts on this is how stupid is MS.  This is going to increase the sales of Used games to effectively make them barely cheaper than a brand new game.  This also doesn't solve the issue if you want to lend a friend a game.  You'd have to deactivate your game from your account just so they can activate it and play.  Also with this setup MS essentially sets the price for Used games.
> 
> I am telling you if PS4 goes completely anti DRM they'll make xbox one DOA.



If I was in charge of Gamestop right now I would give Microsoft the finger and never do business with them again. Fuck contracts and shit.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 30, 2013)

lol at the virtual boy and Cd-i.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2013)

Gunners said:


> This generation just doesn't have my interest. The skip from PS2 to PS3 was noticeable, but honestly? I cannot distinguish between the difference ( appearance wise) of last generation and this one. I suppose the games could focus more on the AI and over aspects that I perhaps haven't thought of, but from a visual point of view I don't notice, or what I notice isn't significant enough for me to give a damn.
> 
> Don't even like the direction present games are heading in. I miss the old days where because games couldn't look unrealistic, they actually used creative character designs, unrealistic levels and what not. Gaming actually felt like an escapism/break. Nowadays too much emphasis is place on the realism aspect, that it just loses its appeal to me.
> 
> *sighs*.



My man, I agree 100%. 

Although I will most likely get a PS4 in a few years just for the new games/exclusives.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2013)

Gunners said:


> This generation just doesn't have my interest. The skip from PS2 to PS3 was noticeable, but honestly? I cannot distinguish between the difference ( appearance wise) of last generation and this one. I suppose the games could focus more on the AI and over aspects that I perhaps haven't thought of, but from a visual point of view I don't notice, or what I notice isn't significant enough for me to give a damn.
> 
> Don't even like the direction present games are heading in. I miss the old days where because games couldn't look unrealistic, they actually used creative character designs, unrealistic levels and what not. Gaming actually felt like an escapism/break. Nowadays too much emphasis is place on the realism aspect, that it just loses its appeal to me.
> 
> *sighs*.



Good post. It hit me hard especially when they announced Lords of Shadow. The Castlevania world was always alive no matter how dark and Gothic it looked. But when they tried to make the characters and demons real, it has lost that magic.

See this and you'll know exactly what I mean.


*Spoiler*: _WARNING! Huge ass pics_ 













The presentation, colors, and feel of mystery can make you get lost and sucked into the world of the game.


----------



## MrCinos (May 30, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Its the general lack of soul in the craft



Fortunately, PC gaming doesn't have such problems. 

Next gen, as it been in this one I'm going with PC & PS. Judging by how many interesting CRPGs are in development (not to mention games of other genres) though, PS gaming wouldn't even amount to 1/10 of the time I'd spend on PC games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 30, 2013)

Gunners said:


> This generation just doesn't have my interest. The skip from PS2 to PS3 was noticeable, but honestly? I cannot distinguish between the difference ( appearance wise) of last generation and this one. I suppose the games could focus more on the AI and over aspects that I perhaps haven't thought of, but from a visual point of view I don't notice, or what I notice isn't significant enough for me to give a damn.
> 
> Don't even like the direction present games are heading in. I miss the old days where because games couldn't look unrealistic, they actually used creative character designs, unrealistic levels and what not. Gaming actually felt like an escapism/break. Nowadays too much emphasis is place on the realism aspect, that it just loses its appeal to me.
> 
> *sighs*.



from my perspective, writing off 5 plus years of games before the gen even starts doesnt sound very smart.


----------



## Roman (May 30, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Here's one of the articles.



This is still stupid. If the shops have to pay the activation fee, that's going to slow down their business, for starters, and it's going to be an extra cost for them. I think the individual second-hand retailers are going to be complaining quite a lot about this as well and I can't blame them. Nvm that trading between friends is still an issue.



Death-kun said:


> How about we don't put a fee on anything and just keep gaming simple?



This. Keep gaming as just what it is and what it's always been.



Patchouli said:


> It can be played without internet...technically. But it absolutely needs to connect to the internet once every 24 hours, otherwise no singleplayer or multiplayer games for you.
> 
> The Kinect will always be on. Always watching. Always listening. Microsoft hasn't clarified whether we can shut that shit off.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2013)

*MS marketing director: "We are going to kill Sony at E3!"*

Google translated from an IGN Spain opinion article:

However, the key for me was the end of a revealing interview with Craig Davidson, Director of Global Marketing Microsoft. According to him, "Xbox One will surprise the world during E3." Ending with a resounding "We will kill Sony at E3".


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *MS marketing director: "We are going to kill Sony at E3!"*
> 
> Google translated from an IGN Spain opinion article:
> 
> However, the key for me was the end of a revealing interview with Craig Davidson, Director of Global Marketing Microsoft. According to him, "Xbox One will surprise the world during E3." Ending with a resounding "We will kill Sony at E3".



Bring it on, bitch.

Let's see what Microsoft can bring to the poker table.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 30, 2013)

> "Xbox One will surprise the world during E3."



With what, biorecognition?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 30, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> Fortunately, PC gaming doesn't have such problems.
> 
> Next gen, as it been in this one I'm going with PC & PS. Judging by how many interesting CRPGs are in development (not to mention games of other genres) though, PS gaming wouldn't even amount to 1/10 of the time I'd spend on PC games.



I take one look at the PS4 and I cant get excited. The PS3 gamewise to me is a disappointment. The only thing that appeals to me on the PS3 is RPGs and Fighting games. Now on the PS3 there are about 30 RPGS, 10 of those are western(Mass Effect, Skyrim,Dragon age, not fans of those) The rest are franchises like (Valkyria,Tales of, FF,Trinity ,Argarest,Disgea ect) and the rest are random things I dont like Neptunia and Cross Edge and some other stuff Ubisoft tried to make in the RPG genre( which half of them are Action RPGs) (Catherine and Bayonetta are the only other titles I was remotely interested in but I can play those on the 360 with a better controller. Dark Souls as well)

So all I need is a PC, a handheld and a Nintendo console.


----------



## Roman (May 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *MS marketing director: "We are going to kill Sony at E3!"*
> 
> Google translated from an IGN Spain opinion article:
> 
> However, the key for me was the end of a revealing interview with Craig Davidson, Director of Global Marketing Microsoft. According to him, "Xbox One will surprise the world during E3." Ending with a resounding "We will kill Sony at E3".


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 30, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> With what, biorecognition?



Sony patented that already. So.... that'd be a no.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *MS marketing director: "We are going to kill Sony at E3!"*
> 
> Google translated from an IGN Spain opinion article:
> 
> However, the key for me was the end of a revealing interview with Craig Davidson, Director of Global Marketing Microsoft. According to him, "Xbox One will surprise the world during E3." Ending with a resounding "We will kill Sony at E3".



That's some serious misplaced bravado he's got going on.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 30, 2013)

dat arrogance.  

M$ better have some crazy 3rd party exclusive game everyone wants.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> *dat arrogance.  *
> 
> M$ better have some crazy 3rd party exclusive game everyone wants.



I don't get this... Sony is more arrogance than M$.. they did show it in the past...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2013)

I don't care if they both crashed honestly.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't get this... Sony is more arrogance than M$.. they did show it in the past...



But did Sony ever do so under this level of scrutiny as Microsoft has faced over the past week or so?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2013)

Both are arrogant companies.... Simple as that.. I am not going to be one of those guy who is going to take side...



Kira Yamato said:


> But did Sony ever do so under this level of scrutiny as Microsoft has faced over the past week or so?


 I don't think so... Not defending M$ in anyway.. But it is silly, calling M$ arrogant at this point..  stupid? yes, crazy? yes or maybe? lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2013)

I'm just saying if you're going to be arrogant do so when you have reason to. If you're a football team that showboating while up by 20 points, that's classless. If you're a football team showboating down by 20 points then that's classless, idiotic and even more embarrassing.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't get this... Sony is more arrogance than M$.. they did show it in the past...



Sony has completely learned from that arrogance though.  Taking a more user-centric approach to its game console.  Even courting Indie devs and promising easier development.  Their interaction with Sony fans also is glaring difference to M$ "deal with it" attitude.

#justsayin


----------



## Alicia (May 30, 2013)

I like your set, mr. Admin.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm just saying if you're going to be arrogant do so when you have reason to. If you're a football team that showboating while up by 20 points, that's classless. If you're a football team showboating down by 20 points then that's classless, idiotic and even more embarrassing.



I don't know who is running M$ right now, but have you notices how confident they are? even with the negativity around them?

That makes me wonder about how many publishers are behind them, how many deals they have in place? how many exclusives? 

They are really confident about this E3.. I don't know what they are going to show but they feel like they are going to steal the show...

Edit: M$ Should fired their PR team..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't know who is running M$ right now, but have you notices how confident they are? even with the negativity around them?
> 
> That makes me wonder about how many publishers are behind them, how many deals they have in place? how many exclusives?
> 
> ...



I agree.  No one is going to be excited for a bunch of first party games.  

It'll be 3rd party exclusives that dominate.


----------



## Alicia (May 30, 2013)

The way I see it, M$ still has plenty of chances to fix this.

and they are going to fix it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> from my perspective, writing off 5 plus years of games before the gen even starts doesnt sound very smart.



I agree. Some of you seem to be letting nostalgia influence your judgement, there's still really good games out here, and personally, aesthetics are complementary to me, so the way games look aren't going to put me off like that. On another personal note, i'm not one for over the top cartoonish artistic direction, though i do appreciate variety.

and lol at microsoft not being arrogant when they just said _"the super core guys will buy anything, they will buy all devices"_


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> The way I see it, M$ still has plenty of chances to fix this.
> 
> and they are going to fix it.



Well ,the thing about the used games is something that I don't see them changing position about it.

I think a lot of third party companies asked for this.. M$ needs them.. Now that is the reason I feel like the same or similar system is in place for the PS4. I would not be shocked if Sony does't talk about it @E3 about such..


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I agree.  No one is going to be excited for a bunch of first party games.
> 
> It'll be 3rd party exclusives that dominate.



we are long past the era of 3rd party exclusives tho, and i doubt publishers will be willing to let go of one platform and revenue stream, to take their product exclusively to another platform, specially when they both have similar numbers in regards to install base, so yeah, i don't see them doing that, not with established series at least

the most i can see microsoft or sony getting in the lines of 3rd party exclusivity is timed exclusives and exclusive dlc

i think first party and new IP's will be the telling factor

Microsoft spent 400M on that nfl deal and reportedly invested 1 billion on their first party studios, so yeah, i'm thinking they're confidence is due to that large investment on their studios. They said they're going to bring a bunch of new IP's to the table.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> The way I see it, M$ still has plenty of chances to fix this.
> 
> and they are going to fix it.



They pretty much have their work cut out for them. In a glass half full type approach they can be under the assumption that it can't get any worse from here on out and they can only move up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> *we are long past the era of 3rd party exclusives tho*, and i doubt publishers will be willing to let go of one platform and revenue stream, to take their product exclusively to another platform, specially when they both have similar numbers in regards to install base, so yeah, i don't see them doing that, not with established series at least
> 
> the most i can see microsoft or sony getting in the lines of 3rd party exclusivity is timed exclusives and exclusive dlc
> 
> ...



I disagree, we might not see the same amount of third party exclusives but they are not gone..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 30, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> so yeah, i'm thinking they're confidence is due to that large investment on their studios. They said they're going to bring a bunch of new IP's to the table.



That should be interesting. I'm pretty sure Remedy will talk about Quantum Break in their E3 conference but 1 Billion is not pennies we're talking about here. Mirror's Edge 2 is probably gonna be their Bayonetta 2 move, funding a game that no one else would and there's the idea of brand new IPs.

There's a chance the Xbone presentation was all about the INTERTAINMENT BAWX while they focus on actual games in their E3 presentation.

Hopeful, I know. But I'm actually fucking curious about the console war this E3.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 30, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> we are long past the era of 3rd party exclusives tho, and i doubt publishers will be willing to let go of one platform and revenue stream, to take their product exclusively to another platform, specially when they both have similar numbers in regards to install base, so yeah, i don't see them doing that, not with established series at least
> 
> the most i can see microsoft or sony getting in the lines of 3rd party exclusivity is timed exclusives and exclusive dlc
> 
> ...



Again my dude I disagree..

M$ has the balls and money in their war chest to pull it off.  Their arrogance can only  come from getting a big 3rd party exclusive.  Could you imagine if they got some AAA game exclusive for a year?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2013)

can any of you disagreeing make a list of  the AAA third party exclusives we had this generation then?

mind that when i say we are long past that era i mean it in comparison to previous generations and not that they don't exist at all, i thought the context was clear



Audible Phonetics said:


> Could you imagine if they got some AAA game exclusive for a year?



I can do with this, timed exclusivity really is nothing for me, I can wait a year and get it on my system. With that said, i know some people would buy their system if a really popular game came out for them first.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2013)

Hopefully Sony will address the whole DRM issue during E3 instead of skirting the issue.


----------



## Enclave (May 30, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Remember when games had color?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you talking about?  Games still have colour.  They have various shades of brown because apparently brown means real.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> With what, biorecognition?



They probably went all out this year.  Usher dancing?  Nope, not this year!  This time they probably got Bieber!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 30, 2013)

**Only animu games have color**


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 30, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto Vice City^


----------



## Naruto (May 30, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Remember when games had color?


----------



## Enclave (May 30, 2013)

I see bits of colour but mostly brown and grey.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 30, 2013)

Gunners said:


> This generation just doesn't have my interest. The skip from PS2 to PS3 was noticeable, but honestly? I cannot distinguish between the difference ( appearance wise) of last generation and this one. I suppose the games could focus more on the AI and over aspects that I perhaps haven't thought of, but from a visual point of view I don't notice, or what I notice isn't significant enough for me to give a damn.
> 
> Don't even like the direction present games are heading in. I miss the old days where because games couldn't look unrealistic, they actually used creative character designs, unrealistic levels and what not. Gaming actually felt like an escapism/break. Nowadays too much emphasis is place on the realism aspect, that it just loses its appeal to me.
> 
> *sighs*.


----------



## Enclave (May 30, 2013)

Can you please spoiler tag those images?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 30, 2013)

A better example.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 30, 2013)

For Sony to counter this all they have to do is this at the end of their conference

Do you want to be able to lend games and sell used games to anyone, buy a PS4
Do you want free online gaming, buy a PS4
Do you want a 66% more powerful system than XB1, but a PS4
Do you not want to be forced to always having a camera on, but a PS4
Oh shit, so I heard MS has a ton of third party exclusives, don't worry their just timed, wait for the superior PS4 ports with better graphics, in the mean time play the loaded line up of games in the PS4's first year.


----------



## Karyu Endan (May 30, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> we are long past the era of 3rd party exclusives



Sega says hello, my friend.


----------



## creative (May 30, 2013)

*Xbox One pre-orders*

I don't like these guys but...

[/URL]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 30, 2013)




----------



## creative (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 30, 2013)

Ps4 Out numbering xbox one in google keyword searches





> According to Google Adwords, Xbox One has only gotten 201,000 searches this month. In fairness, the world has only known that the next Xbox would be called Xbox One for about a week-and-a half. Still, considering that 8.45 million people tuned into the Xbox One reveal event, according to Microsoft, we're surprised that the number is as low as it is.
> 
> Then, we entered "ps4" into Google Adwords. Here's how popular that search term is in comparison.





> According to Google, "Xbox 720" is searched for 1,500,000 times per month. While that seems like a much more accurate representation of overall interest in the Xbox One than the previous figure, that's still 1,240,000 fewer searches than what PS4 gets per month.
> 
> What could account for the PS4's superior popularity compared to the Xbox One, at least according to how Google sees it? We're willing to bet that this has something to do with the always-on connectivity issue and the backwards-compatability, or playability, of used games -- two issues that are worrying gamers. Until these issues are resolved and Microsoft provides concrete answers to these questions, gamers will be anxious about the Xbox One.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> Sega says hello, my friend.



sega


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2013)

And the zingers continue. Keep 'em coming Sony, Microsoft deserves it


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2013)

that's a parody account


----------



## creative (May 30, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> sega




Just because Sega is suffering doesnt mean his post should be immediately rebuked and rejected.

EA, Konami, activision and plenty of other publishers outside of the big three are still pushing new games or making new games, albeit, not as many as within the past decade.


----------



## hadou (May 30, 2013)

*Kaz Hirai: Sony PlayStation 4 Will Be First and Foremost a Game Player*



> Where Microsoft has positioned the Xbox One as much as an entertainment device as a game console, Sony plans to tout its PlayStation 4 as primarily a device for games.
> 
> “The most important thing we need to make sure we do at least initially is that we all agree and understand that the PS4 is a great videogame console that appeals to video gamers,” Hirai said in a briefing with reporters after his onstage appearance at D: All Things Digital. “If we miss that part then I don’t think we get the initial establishment of the console.”
> Hirai said that formula has worked in the past, including with the PlayStation 3.
> ...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 30, 2013)

Hirai at least has his priorities straight.


----------



## Alicia (May 30, 2013)

Indeed          .


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2013)

creative said:


> Just because Sega is suffering doesnt mean his post should be immediately rebuked and rejected.
> 
> EA, Konami, activision and plenty of other publishers outside of the big three are still pushing new games or making new games, albeit, not as many as within the past decade.



did you even read before replying? what a random post

we were discussing third party AAA exclusives for either sony or ms, he said "sega says hello"

lol at listing a bunch of publishers and saying they put out games, yeah, and trees have leaves too


----------



## Enclave (May 30, 2013)

God damn Gamefaqs.



Sony announces mandatory remote play on the PS4 with the Vita, costs developers nothing and doesn't even take system resources away from the PS4 games and yet you STILL have people complaining about it!


----------



## blakstealth (May 30, 2013)

hadou said:


> *Kaz Hirai: Sony PlayStation 4 Will Be First and Foremost a Game Player*


Just fantastic, so uh...no DRM?


----------



## Enclave (May 30, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Just fantastic, so uh...no DRM?



Don't expect a real answer on that question until E3.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2013)

hadou said:


> *Kaz Hirai: Sony PlayStation 4 Will Be First and Foremost a Game Player*



Can't go wrong with that statement.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 30, 2013)

i hope sony brings the heat at e3, nintendo too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2013)

^Don't forget Microsoft's super secret announcement that's sure to redeem themselves after everything that's happen over the last week or so.


----------



## 115 (May 30, 2013)

So I just realized that E3 is being held on a Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday this year, which kind of depressed me as I was hoping that it would happen on the weekend, I have to work Tuesday and possibly Wednesday of that week.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2013)

creative said:


> I don't like these guys but...
> 
> [/URL]



They must be lying then, so people bandwagon and they get strong preorders.


----------



## Alicia (May 30, 2013)

It's still being recorded so you can watch it on YouTube anyways.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 30, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> ^Don't forget Microsoft's super secret announcement that's sure to redeem themselves after everything that's happen over the last week or so.



Discontinuing XBone?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 30, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Discontinuing XBone?


----------



## Gunners (May 30, 2013)

Enclave said:


> God damn Gamefaqs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sony announces mandatory remote play on the PS4 with the Vita, costs developers nothing and doesn't even take system resources away from the PS4 games and yet you STILL have people complaining about it!



With the Xbox 1 debacle, scarred xbox fans are looking for a reason to hate. The gaming community could get ugly depending on how E3 goes down.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 30, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i hope sony brings the heat at e3, nintendo too.


Nintendo beating Microsoft at E3 with no conference, that'd be hilarious.


Kira Yamato said:


> ^Don't forget Microsoft's super secret announcement that's sure to redeem themselves after everything that's happen over the last week or so.



A Gears of War Television series.


----------



## Karyu Endan (May 30, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> did you even read before replying? what a random post
> 
> we were discussing third party AAA exclusives for either sony or ms, he said "sega says hello"
> 
> lol at listing a bunch of publishers and saying they put out games, yeah, and trees have leaves too



Wait, you just meant Sony and MS? Then I totally agree with you. The vast majority of exclusives, third party or not, are now on Nintendo, not Sony or MS. Which was my point when bringing up Sega. I was under the impression you meant the console market as a whole. Sorry for the misconception.

And at any rate, read my title. Smilies=not serious. That villa in my previous post shows I wasn't being particularly serious with my post, even if I did have a point with it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2013)

yeah, i wasn't serious neither, hence the sasuke mwahaha image, it's all good tho


----------



## Overwatch (May 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i hope sony brings the heat at e3, nintendo too.



I find it deliciously ironic that Bungie keeps electing to showcase Destiny at Sony's events.


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Nintendo beating Microsoft at E3 with no conference, that'd be hilarious.



It's not gonna be that hard since Nintendo is focusing exclusively on software, and it's basically games that everyone wants to see.


----------



## Roman (May 31, 2013)

Enclave said:


> God damn Gamefaqs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sony announces mandatory remote play on the PS4 with the Vita, costs developers nothing and doesn't even take system resources away from the PS4 games and yet you STILL have people complaining about it!



Wait, wait, let me get this straight. You MUST have a PS Vita to play the PS4?


----------



## steveht93 (May 31, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Wait, wait, let me get this straight. You MUST have a PS Vita to play the PS4?



I suggest you re-read the article again. Sony is just making it mandatory for all game developers to support ps4 off screen play for the vita,that's all. Think wii u.


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Wait, wait, let me get this straight. You MUST have a PS Vita to play the PS4?



No, they're making it mandatory for all PS4 games to have the option to be able to be remote-played/streamed to the Vita. It costs nothing on the devs part as far as we know.

It's great news, considering remote-play support on the PS3 was abysmal.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 31, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Wait, wait, let me get this straight. You MUST have a PS Vita to play the PS4?



No. Remote play is the ability to play the game on your Vita instead of your TV. Think of it like the WiiU's controller.


----------



## Roman (May 31, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> No, they're making it mandatory for all PS4 games to have the option to be able to be remote-played/streamed to the Vita. It costs nothing on the devs part as far as we know.
> 
> It's great news, considering remote-play support on the PS3 was abysmal.





C_Akutabi said:


> No. Remote play is the ability to play the game on your Vita instead of your TV. Think of it like the WiiU's controller.



Ah ok, thanks for clarifying ^.^


----------



## Zaru (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Overwatch (May 31, 2013)

Has there been any comment on whether or not Sony plans to ease up the credit card restrictions for shitty little countries like mine?


----------



## Alicia (May 31, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> No, they're making it mandatory for all PS4 games to have the option to be able to be remote-played/streamed to the Vita. It costs nothing on the devs part as far as we know.
> 
> It's great news, considering remote-play support on the PS3 was abysmal.



omg one extra reason to get a Vita 

and ofc the awesome eroge games


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2013)

only days left till e3 O_O


----------



## steveht93 (May 31, 2013)

*Keighley: ps4 and Xbox one conferences strongest in years;lots of surprises.*



Oh fuck yes! Bring on the games! I just pray to god that fallout is not a timed/exclusive for Xbox one,that will kill my excitement for next gen.


----------



## dream (May 31, 2013)

It's best to expect disappointment.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2013)

Games? In E3?

Haha, that'll be the day. I want my dancers and CGI tigers.


----------



## Patchouli (May 31, 2013)

I just want to see Konami's next conference. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6OCnvvkSLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sworder (May 31, 2013)

If Remote Play means I can play all my digital games (and whatever is inserted in the slot) on PS4 anywhere in the world simply by taking the Vita with me, I'm interested


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2013)

*New EA game (DA3) listed only for Xbox One on Amazon Italy (Mirror's Edge 2 website)*





Oh the rumor of EA deal with M$ is getting more real by the days..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *New EA game (DA3) listed only for Xbox One on Amazon Italy (Mirror's Edge 2 website)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DA2 sucked anyway.
[YOUTUBE]Jgmb8Rg69vY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2013)

the ps4's streaming encoder is built directly into the console. the shoddy PS3 streaming is a thing of the past


----------



## Tony Lou (May 31, 2013)

I don't really see the point of buying a new gen console right at the beginning.

When it has reached a point where most new games are designed for that console and there is a good number of them available, then it's worth the purchase.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> the ps4's streaming encoder is built directly into the console. the shoddy PS3 streaming is a thing of the past



Can sony even handle the amount of activity they will have though?
There must be a great deal of lazy people wanting to stream.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2013)

how many of you in here have the best gaming device right now? [3DS]


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2013)

Yep, there's no way to be disappointed if you come in with low expectations. Anything above what you expected is cause for celebration


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Can sony even handle the amount of activity they will have though?
> There must be a great deal of lazy people wanting to stream.



From the console to the vita? Doesn't depend on Sony's servers to begin with. PS4 is its own kind of server for vita streaming(works offline). Its an automatic function that happens seamlessly and without any performance penalty, something the Wii U's tablet should have been, being the standout device that it is. I can only hope that it is something that devs for Wii U will do as a feature 99% of the time in this generation. I've been disappointed with the number of games that don't come with off tv play featured


----------



## steveht93 (May 31, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> how many of you in here have the best gaming device right now? [3DS]



I guess you can sleep at night now after saying that,eh?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I guess you can sleep at night now after saying that,eh?



Yes 

But really it is a serious question...

Edit: ahhh 3DS/PS3/WiiU combo for me as a right now...


----------



## Surf (May 31, 2013)

Luiz said:


> I don't really see the point of buying a new gen console right at the beginning.
> 
> When it has reached a point where most new games are designed for that console and there is a good number of them available, then it's worth the purchase.



Plus if you wait a year they usually put out bundles with one or two free games.


----------



## sworder (May 31, 2013)

Meh, if I'm gonna play games might as well play the superior versions.

I'm interested in Watch Dogs and Destiny. E3 is just around the corner and we'll see how much improvement there is between generations


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2013)

launch titles won't show what the consoles can do(or atleast PS4). 

Cerny said it was because a lot of the dedicated HW inside of the PS4 was not included in standard APU dev kits sent to developers.

Also on top of that, its been said that most games will be PC ports with current gen in mind so we really won't be seeing these machines true potentials for a bit yet. Maybe the second generation of titles late next year we'll see some signs to improving optimization.

Atleast we can look forward to higher rendering resolutions and better texture resolution as well from day one.

I wished Microsoft showed atleast a bit about the internals of their machine, but i guess they are pushing "the power of the cloud" to offset their technical inferiority?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> how many of you in here have the best gaming device right now? [3DS]



Take the 3 out of there and I'm good.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> how many of you in here have the best gaming device right now? [3DS]



Currently in possession:

3DSXL
DS
WiiU
PS3
GameCube
N64
Vita
PSP


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Currently in possession:
> 
> *3DSXL*
> DS
> ...



Should I upgrade to that? if so which bundle lol or I should wait for the MH4 one :amazed


----------



## sworder (May 31, 2013)

Man none of you guys had a Dreamcast did you?

I loved mine


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 31, 2013)

I had dreamcast and learned to burn games for it like a boss ! 



Shenmue my favorite game


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 31, 2013)

Oh shi I just found this on internet...

This would be crazy if PS4 announces Shenmue 3 

Ill literally shi my pants


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2013)

yo AP why ain't you posting in the Bball section no more


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 31, 2013)

i thought most already knew that the first titles won't do these consoles justice, i mean, look at the jump from uncharted to uncharted 2, with that said, i know some of them will still be great

also, the "power of the cloud" is one of the funniest damage control approaches i've ever seen, lol ms


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 31, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Oh shi I just found this on internet...
> 
> This would be crazy if PS4 announces Shenmue 3
> 
> Ill literally shi my pants



that was on gaf a month or so ago, and then there was footage of an interview and cerny kept asking him about shenmue 3, he laughed it off at first but then said, if the funding was there, he'd make it happen and that sega would probably not oppose it


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 31, 2013)

Shenmue 3 would honestly win E3 alone...


----------



## Ben Tennyson (May 31, 2013)

sworder said:


> Man none of you guys had a Dreamcast did you?
> 
> I loved mine



nope cuz the Dreamcast was shit.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 31, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> nope cuz the Dreamcast was shit.



This post is filled with so much ignorance


----------



## dream (May 31, 2013)

Shemnue 3 on the PS4?  That would be one hell of an exclusive.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (May 31, 2013)

what is the E3 date anyway?


----------



## dream (May 31, 2013)

Microsoft and Sony will have their conferences on June 10th along with EA and Ubisoft.  E3 will be on June 11th to June 13th.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Should I upgrade to that? if so which bundle lol or I should wait for the MH4 one :amazed



Only if you're interested in having a much larger screen. Personally, I like it, then again, I rarely travel with it, so those who love traveling light may be weary of it. 



*always wanted a Dreamcast and still do*


----------



## Patchouli (May 31, 2013)

sworder said:


> Man none of you guys had a Dreamcast did you?
> 
> I loved mine



Had a Genesis and Dreamcast. 

In the place I grew up in, those consoles reigned supreme. Had a SNES, PS1, or PS2? Get that shit out of here. If it couldn't play Streets of Rage 3, Shenmue, or Marvel vs Capcom 2, it could go fuck itself.

May have been in the only place in the world where Sega won those console wars. Also may have been the only place in the world where the Genesis was still competing with much newer consoles like the PS2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Microsoft and Sony will have their conferences on June 10th along with EA and Ubisoft.  E3 will be on June 11th to June 13th.



are we going to have a E3 thread?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 31, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Microsoft and Sony will have their conferences on June 10th along with EA and Ubisoft.  E3 will be on June 11th to June 13th.



Yea there are many reports online that Sony has bought Shenmune project from Sega and got it as an exclusive for PS4 same way xbox got it for the first xbox.


----------



## dream (May 31, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> are we going to have a E3 thread?



Sure, I'll make the thread shortly before the conferences begin if no one else has made it before then.


----------



## Patchouli (May 31, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Sure, I'll make the thread shortly before the conferences begin if no one else has made it before then.



Konami will have theirs on June 6th. They're first in line.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2013)

sworder said:


> Man none of you guys had a Dreamcast did you?
> 
> I loved mine



I did. Up until a few months ago anyway. I owned it since 99 though, i was surprised it held out for so long. That's the beauty of a non restricted system, hence rage about restriction of used games online authentication ect.

I'll pick up another one some time this year on Amazon and play Power Stone 2 just for kicks


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Sure, I'll make the thread shortly before the conferences begin if no one else has made it before then.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








A new Shenmue.  That is the voice actor.

Wii U, and then PS4 are the top two candidates in that order, because of the following:

Would make sense for both.
Nintendo hinted at reviving old IPs, and specifically mentioned Sega IPs by name. Then Iwata hinted at a Sega/Nintendo partnership during the last Direct.
On the other hand, we had the creator of the series getting buddy buddy with Sony after the PS4 reveal.
It's either an exclusive for one of them, or a multiplat between the two of them.


----------



## dream (May 31, 2013)

Well, that was made pretty early.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2013)

The Dreamcast was probably the only console I wanted but never had the opportunity to get.


My first console was the Atari 2600 which I got for my 9th birthday. Ever since then I had a love affair with gaming.

Consoles I've owned over my life since then:

Nintendo SNES, N64, Gamecube, Wii, WiiU
Sega Genesis
Original Gameboy/Color/ Pocket/Advanced/Advanced SP
Nintendo DS/3DSXL
Sony PS1, PS2, PS3
Sony PSP, Vita
Microsoft XBox, XBox 360

I think I'm done with Microsoft, but I'll definitely get a PS4 a year or so after launch.


----------



## sworder (May 31, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> It's either an exclusive for one of them, or a multiplat between the two of them.



I don't think Nintendo would cooperate with a multiplat, they know PS4's version would be far more attractive to consumers.

I would prefer seeing it on PS4, but Nintendo probably has better chances than Sony at this point


----------



## Patchouli (May 31, 2013)

Just saw this on NeoGAF.



I'll admit, I hate EA slightly less if only for that banner.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 31, 2013)

sworder said:


> I don't think Nintendo would cooperate with a multiplat, they know PS4's version would be far more attractive to consumers.
> 
> I would prefer seeing it on PS4, but Nintendo probably has better chances than Sony at this point



Agreed.  BUt this picture is making me second guess.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My body is fucking ready. I know Sega will never go back to its old days of goofiness and awesome, original IPs errwhere but something even close to that would enlight my person to a better tomorrow.


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2013)

Imagine if Sega's third unannounced exclusive game on WiiU is Shenmue 3.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 31, 2013)

AP, on that same thread about it on gaf, a lot of people said cerny and him have been close friends for awhile and that cerny was at the event/interview because he was asked to be an interpreter (cerny's japanese is top notch)

i'm trying to find the footage of that interview, even when cerny was asking him about shenmue 3 it was in a playful tone, they were laughing, it didn't look like something that it's actually going to happen

obviously it would be massive for ps if it happened, but i wouldn't look much into that picture

as the other dude said, nintendo has a higher chance of bringing shenmue back


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 31, 2013)

PB killing my only hope for E3.  

Just imagine how awesome that game would be on current gen graphics, open world, QTE, Button Mashing, RPG.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 31, 2013)

totally random but in an ideal world, sony would fund a vanquish 2, kinda like what nintendo did with bayo

vanquish is one of the games i enjoyed the most this gen, along with sleeping dogs, both games have solid foundations and with the right funding and teams something amazing could come out from both


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 31, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> PB killing my only hope for E3.
> 
> Just imagine how awesome that game would be on current gen graphics, open world, QTE, Button Mashing, RPG.



i found the video that was posted on gaf, it was put on youtube on 2011, cerny asks him about shenmue a few times throughout the video

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocuHKHKlFBs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 31, 2013)

*Xbox One deal worth more than $3 billion for AMD*



> ecent Xbox One debut had its ups and downs, and there are still some burning questions that have not yet been answered. In terms of components, we won?t know all the winners until people start getting their hands on boxes later this year, but one big name was confirmed during Microsoft?s presentation: AMD will supply the eight-core Jaguar chipsets that power Microsoft?s next-generation video game console. This is obviously a big score for AMD, but it was unclear exactly how much the deal would be worth ? until now.
> 
> [More from BGR: Google?s creepiest idea yet: Password pills]
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/xbox-one-deal-worth-more-3-billion-amd-132038859.html


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 31, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Imagine if Sega's third unannounced exclusive game on WiiU is Shenmue 3.


----------



## Alicia (May 31, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> totally random but in an ideal world, sony would fund a vanquish 2, kinda like what nintendo did with bayo
> 
> vanquish is one of the games i enjoyed the most this gen, along with sleeping dogs, both games have solid foundations and with the right funding and teams something amazing could come out from both



Vanquish was fun but cheesy as hell. I want a better plot and less cheesy lines, Mikami.


----------



## dream (May 31, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Xbox One deal worth more than $3 billion for AMD*
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/xbox-one-deal-worth-more-3-billion-amd-132038859.html



Well, I'm glad that the Xbox One will be so beneficial to AMD.  AMD needs to continue to be a viable competitor to Intel.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2013)

Fuck, I love the 5th Element. People should make more gaming gifs out of it.


----------



## teddy (May 31, 2013)

it's been years since i've seen this movie


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 31, 2013)

The scene in the ampitheater should get Gif'd the hell out of

The systems so hot, it cools itself with efficient blue water electricity!


----------



## αshɘs (May 31, 2013)

Solaris said:


> AMD needs to continue to be a viable competitor to Intel.



And Nvidia.


----------



## Enclave (May 31, 2013)

I assume that gif was made before the Wii U was revealed?


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I assume that gif was made before the Wii U was revealed?



Yes, most like gifs about consoles.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 31, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> And Nvidia.



Nvidia makes the best graphics cards, no two ways about it.


----------



## sworder (May 31, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Nvidia makes the best graphics cards, no two ways about it.



Yes, if you're willing to pay $800 for a graphics card.

For every other low-mid end card, they're about the same. Nvidia is more popular tho


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 31, 2013)

At least their learning.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> At least their learning.



After their Xbox reveal, I suspected as much. That's why they're spewing "We'll kill at E3" and shit.

I just want to see Quantum Break, personally.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 31, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Vanquish was fun but cheesy as hell. I want a better plot and less cheesy lines, Mikami.



hence why i said with the right team behind it, something amazing can come out of it

platinum should be left in charge of the gameplay, sony should provide the funding and get a solid team to support them with the story telling

story telling and character development don't seem to be platinum's strongest point, they make amazing, fun to play games tho


----------



## Alicia (May 31, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> At least their learning.



well, replace TV with sports and COD


----------



## αshɘs (May 31, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Nvidia makes the best graphics cards, no two ways about it.



Sure, but that doesn't mean I don't want some good competition. 



sworder said:


> Yes, if you're willing to pay $800 for a graphics card.
> 
> For every other low-mid end card, they're about the same. Nvidia is more popular tho



not at home in pricing, but pretty sure for that price you can get a GTX780, which is a "cut down" Titan. That's enthusiast level. A guy on neogaf was getting 60fps@4k in Hawken with it for ex  Not sure AMD have a single card out now which can rival those two in that category. A GTX680 and 770 is around 500$ perhaps?

not sure about AMD's HD7970, but people do say it's the best price/performance high-end card on the market right now


----------



## Canute87 (May 31, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I assume that gif was made before the Wii U was revealed?



I can only imagine that he was a laughing stock for a good while.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> At least their learning.



I wonder why?


----------



## steveht93 (May 31, 2013)

This might be old but a worthy read:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> hence why i said with the right team behind it, something amazing can come out of it
> 
> platinum should be left in charge of the gameplay, sony should provide the funding and get a solid team to support them with the story telling
> 
> story telling and character development don't seem to be platinum's strongest point, they make amazing, fun to play games tho



They do decently enough considering clover studios and all.


----------



## WhiteWolf (May 31, 2013)

Isnt sharing a game secondary to our gaming experience? I mean isnt it better that we have separate devices that helps us record gaming, and it allows the console to stay what it should be - a gaming device.

So with that mindset as basis:

Sony or Xbox should made a technology at disposal for developers that make fight games (SF, VF, Tekken, DOA, MK, etc) to register a short session of a gamers movement + their voice (if they want).


And then the developers can allow the gamer who likes fight games to show this "session" as their pose or victory after they win a match.

Using Motion capture technology that is.


This innovation would be a interesting thing. 
Probably can be applied to other gamess as well in other ways.



What do ya think of what i suggested?


----------



## Axl Low (May 31, 2013)

Am I allowed to still be sad over the xbox 1?
*hugs his xbox 360*
Ive had it since 2007 and no RRoD
6 years old and no RRoD


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Am I allowed to still be sad over the xbox 1?
> *hugs his xbox 360*
> Ive had it since 2007 and no RRoD
> 6 years old and no RRoD


*Mircosoft pushes button*
Xbox 360: RRoD act-iv~a~teeedddddddddd 
*RRoD appears, xbox 360 dies*
You somehow hear bill gates laughter in the distance.


----------



## Gunners (May 31, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Am I allowed to still be sad over the xbox 1?
> *hugs his xbox 360*
> Ive had it since 2007 and no RRoD
> 6 years old and no RRoD



I hope it breaks in the next 24 hours. 


Anyway you shouldn't be sad over the Xbox 1, unless you have shares in Microsoft. If the console is a piece of garbage, don't buy it. Go to the superior brand.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 31, 2013)

Microsoft banning the word tv in their conference, hmm, is that hint that the understand why people were upset, because it's not neccessarily the tv protion. 



Axl Low said:


> Am I allowed to still be sad over the xbox 1?
> *hugs his xbox 360*
> Ive had it since 2007 and no RRoD
> 6 years old and no RRoD





Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Mircosoft pushes button*
> Xbox 360: RRoD act-iv~a~teeedddddddddd
> *RRoD appears, xbox 360 dies*
> You somehow hear bill gates laughter in the distance.



That's just mean. 

So....should we start digging up E3 gifs at this point?


----------



## Moon Fang (May 31, 2013)

My 360 from 2011 got RRoD same day Xbox One was revealed. Took that piece of shit outside and used it for target practice.


----------



## hadou (May 31, 2013)

I only hope that Sony doesn't become complacent after Xbox One fuck up. Sony must bring 110% to E3.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 31, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> My 360 from 2011 got RRoD same day Xbox One was revealed. Took that piece of shit outside and used it for target practice.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSayhEgXtJo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 31, 2013)

360 functions about as well as Johnny Five.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (May 31, 2013)

> Deus Ex
> Mass Effect 4
> Versus XIII
> FF15
> Persona 5



Is this real life.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 31, 2013)

Most of those in fact practically all of those are games from our wish lists.


----------



## Patchouli (May 31, 2013)

Don't play with my fragile heart Sweden.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 31, 2013)

I feel that these games will come but not as early as some of those dates.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 1, 2013)

Swedens on Crack XD


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 1, 2013)

Don’t know if this was posted here... Study was done in Japan. 



Pretty much it’s this:



> If the marketplace of used videogames were to disappear, game publishers would see their profits decline — unless they massively lowered game prices.
> 
> Those are the results of a recent study conducted by marketing professors Masakazu Ishihara of the New York University Stern School of Business and Andrew Ching of the University of Toronto’s Rotman School of Management. Titled “Dynamic Demand for New and Used Durable Goods without Physical Depreciation: The Case of Japanese Video Games,” the paper uses data collected from the Japanese gaming market to simulate the effect that the removal of used videogames would have on consumer behavior and the resultant sales of new products.
> 
> ...



Your thoughts?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2013)

So hows the ps4nodrmplox campaign? Has $ony failed us yet?


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jun 1, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Don’t know if this was posted here... Study was done in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> Your thoughts?



So eliminating the used game market could be very good or very bad for the developers, depending on the prices of the games? Makes sense.

I like lower prices and the bulk of my money going to developers. Though I still want some of my money to go to the retailers so they can stock up on more new games, obviously. If the used game market can go without the advent Microsoft's installation fee BS, which stands to effectively erase any profit the retailers would get off a used game sale, and thus would probably be under-payed from just the new game sale earnings, not to mention the difficulty in sharing/selling games it'd bring, I'd be all for it.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 1, 2013)

> My 360 from 2011 got RRoD same day Xbox One was revealed. Took that piece of shit outside and used it for target practice.



I got the 360 slim when it first came out because it didn't have the RRoD problem, after my 1 month of gold expired and I played all the games I wanted I put it away for 5 months not touching it. I bring it out of the box to play some more halo and 30 minutes into playing it fucking Red Dot of Death. Called customer service, they were supposed to email me a shipping label, it never came and I eventually forgot about it till the warranty expired. I really don't trust Microsoft on anything they say anymore because of that shit.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 1, 2013)

I call bullshit. Although, Beyond Good and Evil 2 would be a pleasant surprise...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2013)

Castlevaia? 

Meh, probably LoS2. If not then LoS3.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2013)

Wtf is wrong with you $ony!!????? FUCKING IDIOTS HAS ONLY ONE CHANCE OF A LIFETIME causing a global shitstorm and they chicken themselves out because of crying casuals?  WHAT THE FUCK!??   

Used game DRM, always on, and digital only games is the future. Why the hell are they denying progress and evolution??? Im so mad right now. Shit


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2013)

That Swedish site is full of bullshit lol.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 1, 2013)

^man, everybody's fucking with shingeki no kyojin. good shit.

oh and sony saving the day in regards to drm and used games, well, nintendo and sony, japan is doing it right


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2013)

This is the worst birthday present ive ever had. Screw you $ony.

I guess i'll buy a WiiU then..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2013)

Boy, Sony just twisted the knife a bit more into Microsoft 

It actually makes me wonder just who are the people willing to early adopt XBox One.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2013)

The kind of people who need to have the latest and greatest tech no matter what, or the kids who are living with their parents and just want the shiny new toy that does cool things.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 1, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Boy, Sony just twisted the knife a bit more into Microsoft
> 
> It actually makes me wonder just who are the people willing to early adopt XBox One.


My g'ma, of course


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 1, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Boy, Sony just twisted the knife a bit more into Microsoft
> 
> It actually makes me wonder just who are the people willing to early adopt XBox One.



Gamers with big pockets and high speed internet and don't even piss on used games.

We'll see just how much of those guys exist. The rest i guess will be stupid people.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 1, 2013)

Folks who desperately need their Halo fix...and Rooster Teeth.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 1, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Folks who desperately need their Halo fix...and Rooster Teeth.


and Skype. can't forget Skype.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2013)

You forgot American Idol brah'


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 1, 2013)

Probably Steven Spielberg.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2013)

I.heard you can watch 9 episodes of American Idol or ESPN all at the same time in glorious HD using X1's own magic PIP mode even though your tv doesnt support PIP. Holy shit..isnt dat magic or something?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Sony leaving DRM up to publishers (Kotaku Reporting)*



Not buying a PS4 confirmed.. Good luck with that guys..



> UPDATE: More relief... At a roundtable this morning, Sony's game studios chief, Shuhei Yoshida, told reporters that any requirement for users to register a game online in order to play it would be left to game publishers. Sony won't require that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 1, 2013)

So, exactly like the current generation then?

Don't see why that's such a turnoff, only the jew, money grubbing third party developers that did it in the past will do it again.

And not a single fuck was given that day.


----------



## teddy (Jun 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sony leaving DRM up to publishers (Kotaku Reporting)*
> 
> 
> 
> Not buying a PS4 confirmed.. Good luck with that guys..



Seems exactly like what we get with online passes and shit for the current gen

not seeing the deal breaker here, honestly


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So, exactly like the current generation then?
> 
> Don't see why that's such a turnoff, only the jew, money grubbing third party developers that did it in the past will do it again.
> 
> And not a single fuck was given that day.





? said:


> Seems exactly like what we get with online passes and shit for the current gen
> 
> not seeing the deal breaker here, honestly



I just hope is the same as current gen...

if it a similar to what the Publisher are going to do with X1... Well.....


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2013)

Malvin, I'd say that you should still get a PS4. Unlike with the One, it's not required on the PS4. Devs this generation could've very easily went the online pass route like EA did, but they didn't. They didn't want to look like the bad guys nor waste time and effort trying to do shit that would give them money but make them look like villains. 

The only companies I really see using DRM on the PS4 are... well, EA. And other companies like EA.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2013)

Also, the "threat of piracy" is just sensationalist bullshit and should never ever be taken seriously, and only viewed as a convenient, believable scapegoat for anti-consumer bullshit being forced onto the general consumers that don't deserve the "punishment". Because when it comes down to it, the average person doesn't know jack shit about pirates or their methodology.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Malvin, I'd say that you should still get a PS4. Unlike with the One, it's not required on the PS4. Devs this generation could've very easily went the online pass route like EA did, but they didn't. They didn't want to look like the bad guys nor waste time and effort trying to do shit that would give them money but make them look like villains.
> 
> The only companies I really see using DRM on the PS4 are... well, EA. And other companies like EA.



PS4 still on my radar. I am just being dramatic   but yeah I want things more clear with used games tho


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2013)

The cool thing with the PS4 is that we can make a statement with our wallets by simply not supporting the developers that require DRM in their games. Either they'll simply get rid of their DRM, like EA is doing on the PS3 and 360, or whither away.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2013)

Btw why do I care about the used games situation? well I am rich, I like trade in for others games and such..


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^man, everybody's fucking with shingeki no kyojin. good shit.
> 
> oh and sony saving the day in regards to drm and used games, well, nintendo and sony, japan is doing it right



So Sony has not gone to the dark side? Sweet......Never thought I'd see the day I'd be happy for Sony that shows just how bad MS fucked up. So this console generation will be dominated by Japan. I look forward to it.


----------



## hadou (Jun 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Btw why do I care about the used games situation? well I am rich, I like trade in for others games and such..


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Ngl, don't you guys get tired of being mad at what M$ had done?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2013)

Never forget the past, lest we repeat it again.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Ngl, don't you guys get tired of being mad at what M$ had done?



It's not even anger at this point, well it never was I just got my laughs, it's just microsoft clearly isn't interested in money.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Ngl, don't you guys get tired of being mad at what M$ had done?



No need to be mad. If consumers just voiced their concerns through their wallets we wouldn't be having these issues, but you always get a dedicated customer base that's either uniformed or just couldn't care less (as long as they can get to play their game or own a certain product regardless of any restrictions imposed on it they'll be fine).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 1, 2013)

funny part about it is that sony said months ago that their strategy on used games didnt change from ps3 to ps4....but noone noticed 


anyways....tales of symphonia hd collection on ps3 in 2014 for US YEY


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh my God to my typo... I am not rich* l


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sony leaving DRM up to publishers (Kotaku Reporting)*
> 
> 
> 
> Not buying a PS4 confirmed.. Good luck with that guys..



you do realize that it's exactly what we currently have with online passes right?



Death-kun said:


> The cool thing with the PS4 is that we can make a statement with our wallets by simply not supporting the developers that require DRM in their games. Either they'll simply get rid of their DRM, like EA is doing on the PS3 and 360, or whither away.



exactly. this is what i've been saying for ages. as long as it's not a system lock and it's left for publishers to opt for, we as consumers can CHOOSE which games to support. some publishers may also give in to public pressure.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 1, 2013)

I think ill be getting PS4 on launch but I won't be paying for it until a year after.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> funny part about it is that sony said months ago that their strategy on used games didnt change from ps3 to ps4....but noone noticed
> 
> 
> anyways....tales of symphonia hd collection on ps3 in 2014 for US YEY



It was kinda Sonys fault as while they did say that?  They also were a little bit ambiguous with regards to used games.  They as I pointed out have cleared up that ambiguity.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 1, 2013)

I applaud Sony sitting on the fence so that they could analyse the public flogging Microsoft, so that they could decide the best course of action.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sony leaving DRM up to publishers (Kotaku Reporting)*
> 
> 
> 
> Not buying a PS4 confirmed.. Good luck with that guys..



Where you even gonna buy one in the first place malv?  

As long as ps4 has good games ill be on the bandwagon. Same thing with wii u and Xbox one.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The cool thing with the PS4 is that we can make a statement with our wallets by simply not supporting the developers that require DRM in their games. Either they'll simply get rid of their DRM, like EA is doing on the PS3 and 360, or whither away.



And if the major developers all come together to decide to do it what then?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> that we can make a statement with our wallets by simply not supporting the developers that require DRM in their games.


I keep seeing this "just don't buy these games" concept but more often than not the games in question seem to do better than their predecessors.

Boycotting bad behaviour from a publisher/developer works like 1 out of 10 times at most. Depending on the genre/series, 50-90% of consumers are absolute uninformed tools and a bunch of hardcore fans not buying them won't make a fucking difference.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I keep seeing this "just don't buy these games" concept but more often than not the games in question seem to do better than their predecessors.
> 
> Boycotting bad behaviour from a publisher/developer works like 1 out of 10 times at most. Depending on the genre/series, 50-90% of consumers are absolute uninformed tools and a bunch of hardcore fans not buying them won't make a fucking difference.



It's a sad truth. Most consumers are fine with mediocre products and services and often weigh the pros and cons of a purchase and if it tilts even a bit towards the pros, they'll buy it not knowing that they can influence what the creator/publisher/developer puts out by simply choosing not to consume that product.


----------



## teddy (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, i've actually met people who are perfectly satisfied with m$'s console reveal and fail to really look into the shit they're implementing into the system

_"It can do so many things!"

"It's all in one!!"

"I can switch between apps!!!"_

just some of the common grounds of justification i've seen thrown around in favor of the x1 without them even considering that if they have a decent laptop _(never mind the existence of smartphones, tablets, ipads, etc.)_ they already have most of the features they displayed; but it'll be apparent that tacking enough bonus points on a system will add up to be big selling point for them


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 1, 2013)

? said:


> Yeah, i've actually met people who are perfectly satisfied with m$'s console reveal and fail to really look into the shit they're implementing into the system
> 
> _"It can do so many things!"
> 
> ...



Hey, if they want to spend several hundred dollars on a paperweight with Apps and works about as much as Blockbuster: The Console, then let them drown in it and watch them feel like idiots afterwards when they become broke as shit with no gaymes.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 1, 2013)

Been told by a few people Wii U will be making KH3 and Shenmu 3. That is really hard to believe.



> I applaud Sony sitting on the fence so that they could analyse the public flogging Microsoft, so that they could decide the best course of action.



Me too. Though I have a feeling Sony will do something really bad for their system.


----------



## sworder (Jun 1, 2013)

Voting with your wallet is not enough, you gotta make your concerns known to the publisher (or company in Microsoft's case). Most reviewers were douches and mocked the DMC fanbase, but they ended up having the last laugh


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 1, 2013)

> Most reviewers were douches and mocked the DMC fanbase, but they ended up having the last laugh



By watching DmC bomb like it did?

And Revengeance leaving it in the dust?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 1, 2013)

^he meant the fanbase had the last laugh, it was awkwardly worded tho



Canute87 said:


> And if the major developers all come together to decide to do it what then?



play sony's first party games, play indie games, play the non major devs games that don't embrace that approach

and you can also, along with other consurmers, apply pressure on the major devs to drop and change their stance

they need YOUR money, YOUR money ultimately dictates what they will do, the moment hit starts hitting their pockets, they will drop it in order for you to spend YOUR money again


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 1, 2013)

> ^he meant the fanbase had the last laugh, it was awkwardly worded tho



Luckily my post is easily adjustable.


----------



## sworder (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah it's just that I had written something different but ended up editing it when I previewed it and forgot to fix that part.

But yes, I meant the fanbase had the last laugh


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2013)

how was sony sitting on the fence when they announced those plans months before the xbone reveal?


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 2, 2013)

PC Gamers must be enjoying seeing Console Gamers squirm


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> PC Gamers must be enjoying seeing Console Gamers squirm



I don't know about the rest of us but I certainly am enjoying this situation.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 2, 2013)

i dunno about the rest of console gamers, but i certainly am not squirming

i'm actually quite surprised at how desensitised i am to all of this, my resolve as a consumer burns passionately, i won't be fucked over by these corporations


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 2, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> PC Gamers must be enjoying seeing Console Gamers squirm



I'm a PC gamer and I don't. I want gaming to prosper on all fronts.


----------



## hadou (Jun 2, 2013)

> *PlayStation 4: Confirmed Games List*
> 
> 
> 505 Games
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> And if the major developers all come together to decide to do it what then?



Just like they did this past generation? Every "major dev" this past generation could've easily went the online pass route like EA did, but they didn't. The PS4's situation is basically the same as the PS3's situation.



Zaru said:


> I keep seeing this "just don't buy these games" concept but more often than not the games in question seem to do better than their predecessors.
> 
> Boycotting bad behaviour from a publisher/developer works like 1 out of 10 times at most. Depending on the genre/series, 50-90% of consumers are absolute uninformed tools and a bunch of hardcore fans not buying them won't make a fucking difference.



Unfortunately, this is the biggest problem that "speaking with your wallet" faces. Uninformed tools. I agree with you, but doing something is better than doing nothing. 



Gunners said:


> I applaud Sony sitting on the fence so that they could analyse the public flogging Microsoft, so that they could decide the best course of action.



Like Inu said, it's not exactly sitting on the fence when they announced this months ago right after the PS4 reveal. They said that Sony would not force DRM and that it would be up to the publishers. Hell, during their latest statement, they redirected the interviewer to the very same article that outlined what they said months ago regarding DRM on the PS4. It's up to the publishers.

I guess people forgot about that, or simply thought it was too vague or something. I dunno.

Even I forgot about it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 2, 2013)

Whats the best WiiU bundle today and how much?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Kq0l4D-C_yI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## creative (Jun 2, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> PC Gamers must be enjoying seeing Console Gamers squirm



Im actually pretty worried to be honest. All these complications and implications fucks with my PC ports in one way or another. Im not a huge fan of DRM either since i rarely partake in multiplayer/online games. I know this drm shit is going to blow up in my face somehow.

I feel for you, console fuckers


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 2, 2013)

So guys,e3 is near. Which press conference are you guys more hyped for?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 2, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> I'm a PC gamer and I don't. I want gaming to prosper on all fronts.



This.

As much as I make fun of the Xbox One, I still want it to exist. 

Without its master's command, the restless Dudebros will become an even greater threat to this industry. Control must be maintained...There must always be...An Xbox.



creative said:


> Im actually pretty worried to be honest. All these complications and implications fucks with my PC ports in one way or another. Im not a huge fan of DRM either since i rarely partake in multiplayer/online games. I know this drm shit is going to blow up in my face somehow.
> 
> I feel for you, console fuckers



And this.



steveht93 said:


> So guys,e3 is near. Which press conference are you guys more hyped for?



All of them.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm most hyped for Nintendo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm most hyped for Nintendo.



They have the most to offer so of course.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 2, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> All of them.



Me too. Heck,I'm even hyped for Microsoft press conference. I hope those "15 exclusives!" hold true. If I like what I see I might pick one up down its life cycle. 

Sony will probably win this e3 though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So guys,e3 is near. Which press conference are you guys more hyped for?



For embarrassing shit?

All of them.

For actual games?

Sony. With Nintendo a close second, I'm finding myself to be less and less enthusiastic about first party Nintendo games. At least the series that we've been getting the most lately. That and fucking pokeyman. Count me the fuck in for Bayonetta 2 though. And I'm not hoping for any real info about the next Zelda, maybe a drawing?

Plus, I'm pretty hyped for Quantum Break in the Microsoft conference.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2013)

tbh, I think Nintendo will "win" E3 automatically if they decide to show more of X, Bayo2 and Retro's new game in their E3 Nintendo Direct. They also have Sega's third exclusive mystery game to show off. Something tells me it's gotta be something big if they're keeping it under wraps. 

However, I think Nintendo may have said before that they plan on giving Retro's game its own Nintendo Direct in "the near future". 

Don't quote me on that, though.

Also, Nintendo is giving us 1.5 hours worth of Pokemon X&Y news and Q&A as well. 

Not to mention whatever else they plan to show off for the 3DS.

On another note, anyone think Sony will acknowledge the Vita this year outside of mentioning it once or twice in a comment about remote-play on the PS4?


----------



## creative (Jun 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm most hyped for Nintendo.



Luigi U doesnt excite me at all which is sad, seeing as i always wanted a mario game that's more difficult than worlds.

Yakuza 1 & 2 seems promising 

Hyped as hell for pikmin 3 and possible rumor of FFCC HD remake.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2013)

creative said:


> Luigi U doesnt excite me at all which is sad, seeing as i always wanted a mario game that's more difficult than worlds.
> 
> Yakuza 1 & 2 seems promising
> 
> Hyped as hell for pikmin 3 and possible rumor of FFCC HD remake.



Hm, why not? Looks pretty awesome to me. 

I never played them, but from what I've been hearing it's doubtful the west will even get them. 

Same here, I want Pikmin 3 so bad.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> On another note, anyone think Sony will acknowledge the Vita this year outside of mentioning it once or twice in a comment about remote-play on the PS4?




If the rumors are true,then yes it will get its time at e3. I bet my last 10$ on that.


I wonder if we will get an update on agent,ffv13,and the last guardian.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2013)

Versus has been getting a bunch of rumors lately that it will drop the Versus subtitle, stop being a 13 game and become another FF for the PS4.

Lost Guardian had like, one call out from Sony a few months ago.

They just need to stop being vaporware and start being relevant so people buy a PS4 just for those 2 games.

And not play them again.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 2, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Versus has been getting a bunch of rumors lately that it will drop the Versus subtitle, stop being a 13 game and become another FF for the PS4.
> 
> Lost Guardian had like, one call out from Sony a few months ago.
> 
> ...



Sony would be crazy to make these two titles cross gen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol thats whats nintendo is only good for, winning E3 and fail horribly afterwards non stop. :lmai


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2013)

I wonder how Nintendo is gonna top the Galaxy games when they're consistently rated two of the best games of all time. 

Makes me even more curious about the new 3D Mario. They better not drop the goddamn ball.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So guys,e3 is near. Which press conference are you guys more hyped for?



Honestly, none, E3 has slowly been dying for me. But we'll see, as usual though I am interested in what Nintendo bringing to the plate.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2013)

^^I don't think Microsoft knows what they're getting into with the Xbox One.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 2, 2013)

The image should go on to cover the Kinect.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 2, 2013)

Microsoft could market it as a revolutionary device for aspiring amateur pornstars.

It's all in how you market it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So guys,e3 is near. Which press conference are you guys more hyped for?



Nintendo. 

Sony is second place but i trust them to make a damn good impression at E3.

MS lol. :ho


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Microsoft could market it as a revolutionary device for aspiring amateur pornstars.
> 
> It's all in how you market it.



More like the Xbox One becomes the new chat roullette.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 2, 2013)

Right now, I'm mostly interested in the Destiny demo as well as the new Infamous.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm mostly curious about microsoft's conference to be honest, though i'm not gonna buy one, I still wanna see what their 1 billion investment on first party looks like, that's a lotta money

I mean, they've been pushing the "15 exclusives, 8 new IP's, we'll be all about games at e3" propaganda

and they've been so confident to the point they said "they'll kill sony at e3" so yeah, i wanna see what that's gonna be like


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 2, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm mostly curious about microsoft's conference to be honest, though i'm not gonna buy one, I still wanna see what their 1 billion investment on first party looks like, that's a lotta money
> 
> I mean, they've been pushing the "15 exclusives, 8 new IP's, we'll be all about games at e3" propaganda
> 
> and they've been so confident to the point they said "they'll kill sony at e3" so yeah, i wanna see what that's gonna be like



They only spent a billion on first parties?

Shit man, they spent 1.5 billion on their advertising campaign alone for Windows 8 (Which I'm sure you all already know blew up in their face). I mean, 1 billion is nothing to scoff at, but for Microsoft that doesn't seem like they're going all in. 

Still, I'm interested in seeing what Microsoft is going to bring to the table.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 2, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> They only spent a billion on first parties?
> 
> Shit man, they spent 1.5 billion on their advertising campaign alone for Windows 8 (Which I'm sure you all already know blew up in their face). I mean, 1 billion is nothing to scoff at, but for Microsoft that doesn't seem like they're going all in.
> 
> Still, I'm interested in seeing what Microsoft is going to bring to the table.



Lol, fucking Windows 8.  I was forced to get it on my new laptop.  So I set up a scheduled task that runs every time I log into the computer that sends me immediately to the desktop instead of into that Metro crap.  Additionally I got an app that puts a Windows 7 style start button in the bottom left hand side of the screen.  Basically, I can now use Windows 8 as if it's Windows 7 and never again look at the metro UI.  Not ideal but still acceptable.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 2, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Lol, fucking Windows 8.  I was forced to get it on my new laptop.  So I set up a scheduled task that runs every time I log into the computer that sends me immediately to the desktop instead of into that Metro crap.  Additionally I got an app that puts a Windows 7 style start button in the bottom left hand side of the screen.  Basically, I can now use Windows 8 as if it's Windows 7 and never again look at the metro UI.  Not ideal but still acceptable.



Pretty much the only way I can use it as well. Grabbed it during its cheap upgrade window, but I knew what I was getting into since I used their...I can never remember the acronym...RTM? I used that. 

Classicshell is a life saver.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 2, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Lol, fucking Windows 8.  I was forced to get it on my new laptop.  So I set up a scheduled task that runs every time I log into the computer that sends me immediately to the desktop instead of into that Metro crap.  Additionally I got an app that puts a Windows 7 style start button in the bottom left hand side of the screen.  Basically, I can now use Windows 8 as if it's Windows 7 and never again look at the metro UI.  Not ideal but still acceptable.



Seriously though. Start Menus existed since well probably before windows 1995 but that's when I remember it. Why remove it? I don't understand the mindset of  the people calling the shots. I get that people are using mobile phones where a star menu doesn't exist, but that layout is to accommodate a smaller screen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Seriously though. Start Menus existed since well probably before windows 1995 but that's when I remember it. Why remove it? I don't understand the mindset of  the people calling the shots. I get that people are using mobile phones where a star menu doesn't exist, but that layout is to accommodate a smaller screen.



retardism r microsfot.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Seriously though. Start Menus existed since well probably before windows 1995 but that's when I remember it. Why remove it? I don't understand the mindset of  the people calling the shots. I get that people are using mobile phones where a star menu doesn't exist, but that layout is to accommodate a smaller screen.



Ubuntu linux did the same thing when they made the Unity desktop environment. 

I don't know what devs are thinking nowadays.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 2, 2013)

Funny thing is win8 is also present in xbone.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 2, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Ubuntu linux did the same thing when they made the Unity desktop environment.
> 
> I don't know what devs are thinking nowadays.



I wikied it, apparently Microsoft said that people don't use the start menu.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I wikied it, apparently Microsoft said that people don't use the start menu.



In what universe?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I wikied it, apparently Microsoft said that people don't use the start menu.



People who don't use the start menu aren't people who use computers at all.
start menu+desktop is way better than the shitty thing they did.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 2, 2013)

I use the start menu every single freakin' day.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2013)

At least they're bringing it back, as well as an option to boot right to the desktop.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd like to think this all started from an April Fool's day prank gone awry.



Death-kun said:


> At least they're bringing it back, as well as an option to boot right to the desktop.



I was so angry when I read the article about that. 

"Hey guys, we heard you want the start menu back, so here you go. But wait, there's one more thing we should tell you, this start menu is better than the last - it brings you straight to the metro desktop when you click it! "


----------



## Enclave (Jun 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> At least they're bringing it back, as well as an option to boot right to the desktop.



They aren't, it was mis-reported.  They're bringing something called a start menu or something.  It basically just makes it easier to get to Metro or some BS.  It's not actually the good ole Start Menu.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2013)

Weren't you brought to the metro menu anyway anytime you clicked something?

Bunch of bullshit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

Here we really want you to use this useless piece of crap for me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I wikied it, apparently Microsoft said that people don't use the start menu.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 2, 2013)

The odds of all 15 games releasing even a after E3 are slim and none.


----------



## hadou (Jun 2, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> The odds of all 15 games releasing even a after E3 are slim and none.



Since they are backing the Kinect big time, I bet more than half of those games are Kinect games


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2013)

hadou said:


> Since they are backing the Kinect big time, I bet more than half of those games are Kinect games



That sounds like a sound wager.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 2, 2013)

I know I wouldn't bet against that prediction.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 2, 2013)

out of the 15, i'm only expecting 5 to be "serious titles"

the rest are likely kinect and xbla games


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2013)

So out of the 15 "exclusives" which could possibly have you even consider buying the Xbox One.

-a new killer instinct,, conker, or an actual sequel to Banjo 2.

Wait, How many of these were supposed to be new IP again?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 2, 2013)

This is one of the 15 xbone exclusives:


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 2, 2013)

That gif is going to be Game Of The Year next year or whatever.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 2, 2013)

Someone watch this and tell me you didn't  or laugh out loud at the guy on the right with the bullshit he is saying.

:rofl


----------



## Alicia (Jun 2, 2013)

LMJ said:


> Someone watch this and tell me you didn't  or laugh out loud at the guy on the right with the bullshit he is saying.
> 
> :rofl



dat kuroneko sig


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 2, 2013)

His argument is the same argument that could be used for the PS2 and PS3 during their launches. It's not wrong to believe that people would buy a console for more than just games. Hell, when I bought my PS3 it was because it was also a blu-ray player. 

But that argument only held water back then, it's just outdated now. None of these new consoles have a big selling point beyond that they can play games. Can anyone here think of a feature unrelated to gaming these consoles have that would make you buy them? 

Video streaming can be done on pretty much any device now, so that won't be exclusive to these systems. Blu-ray players are cheap as fuck nowadays, so these consoles having blu-ray players isn't a big deal. Microsoft's cable box is redundant, since you'd need a cable service in the first place - and surprise, that let's you watch TV anyways.

Gaming is _exactly_ what Microsoft, Sony, and Nintendo should be touting as their best feature right now.

That guy makes me want to punch down some trees.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 2, 2013)

I felt like punching that guy when he said that Xbox Live Silver allowed people to play online for free. . He lost all credibility when he said that.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 2, 2013)

IM READY GEOFF KEIGHLEY


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh my god, did he really say that?

I quit watching after hearing him talk for about a minute. That was my limit.

Edit: W-why


----------



## hadou (Jun 2, 2013)

Killer Instinct will forever be my favorite fighting game of all times. If a new version comes out on the PS4, I'd cry in happiness.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 2, 2013)

hadou said:


> Killer Instinct will forever be my favorite fighting game of all times. If a new version comes out on the PS4, I'd cry in happiness.



Bloody roar and bushido blade for me.


----------



## hadou (Jun 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m8nqX9yyc8[/YOUTUBE]

This video brings tears to my eyes


----------



## Enclave (Jun 2, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Bloody roar and bushido blade for me.



Then you'll like this rumor:



> Sony may be getting a new (old) fighting franchise exclusive to their system. Currently, according to an undisclosed source at SCEA, Sony is in talks with Konami (who dissolved Hudson and gained rights to their franchises last year) to bring back the old franchise, Beastorizer. Better known as Bloody Roar. The word is Sony has approached Konami with the idea of reviving the franchise on the Playstation 4. The chance of this becoming exclusive is high as Sony themselves will be paying part of the development cost. Similar to the way Nintendo has paid for Bayonetta 2.
> 
> There are some very good things that can come of this. For one, it would give Sony their own fighting game outside of the other third party ones they share with the competing systems. Bloody Roar isn't anywhere near as big as the Street Fighters, Tekkens,or Dead or Alives of the world. But this would be a great new start for the franchise. Especially if it turns out to be a launch title.
> 
> E3 is only a couple of weeks away, so if we're lucky, there will be some truth to the rumor.





Who knows how accurate of a rumor it is as I don't know that site at all.  However if true it at least means a new Bloody Roar.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 2, 2013)

hadou said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m8nqX9yyc8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This video brings tears to my eyes


Omg, I used to kick ass w/ Orchid on that game. Memories....


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> IM READY GEOFF KEIGHLEY



Dear lord.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> This is one of the 15 xbone exclusives:



What the fuck is that shit?? Get it out of my eyes!


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 2, 2013)

LMJ said:


> Someone watch this and tell me you didn't  or laugh out loud at the guy on the right with the bullshit he is saying.
> 
> :rofl



I'm not going to watch a 17 minute vid just to hear the dumb stuff. What are you talking about?

Also Dew + Doritos = nasty.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 3, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> What the fuck is that shit?? Get it out of my eyes!






manwiththemachinegun said:


> I'm not going to watch a 17 minute vid just to hear the dumb stuff. What are you talking about?
> 
> Also Dew + Doritos = nasty.


Me, neither.

Mountain Dew is nasty by itself. How can people drink that filthy shit?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2013)

ive been replaying kh2 the past few days on my ps2...


all i can say is...



kh3 ps4 exclusive luminous engine please be excited


----------



## Naruto (Jun 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> kh3 ps4 exclusive luminous engine please be excited



I'm nothing short of severely pissed with KH3.

How the fuck did we go an entire generation with nothing but handheld Kingdom Hearts?

2 KH games on the PS2, zero on the PS3. Seems legit.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 3, 2013)

My thoughts Naruto x 131904132. Fuck Numura.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2013)

mismanagement from the top. he has to get authority for his projects you know...and for console dev in particular all the focus was on toriyamas bullshit, fixing 14 and social games.  he said before ps3 launched that he wanted kh3 in the middle of ps3s lifespan after versus 13 launched. sadly things dont go as planned and he got relegated to handhelds with twewy and the kh spinoffs. it was only about 2 years ago that he got authorization to start full production of v13 which we will be seeing in a week for ps4....when thats done onto kh3

we can already see him planning for that with the hd remixes coming out


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 3, 2013)

KH3, ps4 exclusive would be big

do you really think it's gonna happen inu?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2013)

nomura hates multiplatform development. itll be on ps4 before anything. 

a kh with shaders...not just shaders but.advanced shaders...does not compute. its even weirder when youve skipped a generation. kh3 is going to have more than 150 times the technical horsepower behind it compared to kh2....thats absolutely nuts when just thinking about a kh3 on ps3 is exciting.

take a look at kh2's op and ed cg. were gonna get something close to that with worse aa and 1080p.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2013)

KH3 better be out by 2015 or I'm gonna be mad as fuck.

2013: KH 1.5 HD ReMIX (KH1 Final Mix, Re:CoM, Days)

2014: KH 2.5 HD ReMIX (KH2 Final Mix, BbS Final Mix, Coded)

2015: KH3


The HD collections make sense, since every little shit that enjoyed the first game back on the PS2 is going to be in college by the time KH3 is out. Can't blame them for not remembering anything.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2013)

Im pretty sure you will be mad, death kun.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2013)

Probabaly.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ive been replaying kh2 the past few days on my *ps2...*
> 
> 
> all i can say is...
> ...




You're playing it on your PS2? You never got a PS3?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 3, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> You're playing it on your PS2? You never got a PS3?



Most PS3 consoles are not backwards compatible


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ive been replaying kh2 the past few days on my ps2...
> 
> 
> all i can say is...
> ...



KH3 can't be an exclusive they'd lose a lot of potential sales.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Most PS3 consoles are not backwards compatible



Is that so? Guess I lucked out....

*goes back to playing Persona 3 on my backwards compatible PS3*


----------



## lathia (Jun 3, 2013)

How I fee about KH3. Replace Microsoft with SE and Sony with fans.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> KH3 can't be an exclusive they'd lose a lot of potential sales.



From who? All the Japanese people with an Xbox?  All, what, 10 of them?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2013)

2 Halos, Fable 4, Quantum Break, new Banjo Kazooie,  Forza 5 and...Dead Rising returning to Xbox exclusivity with 3? Plus other stuff.

Not bad, actually. If it's even true. And if it's even true, Banjo will probably suck balls.


----------



## creative (Jun 3, 2013)

>KH 1.5 HD removing the fight between Roxas and Zion


Goddamnit square. That was actually important.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2013)

KH3 is going to be teased at E3.  

Bank on that

For those saying that it wont be console exclusive don't be silly.  Of course it will.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2013)

lol, we get to see the husk of Rare further murder the Banjo-Kazooie series.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2013)

> Sony “didn’t consider” always online for PS4, Yoshida says
> Sony worldwide studios president Shuhei Yoshida has said that the company didn’t even consider making PS4 always-online in a new interview with GameInformer.
> 
> 
> ...



Glad its been clearly clarified.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> KH3 better be out by 2015 or I'm gonna be mad as fuck.
> 
> 2013: KH 1.5 HD ReMIX (KH1 Final Mix, Re:CoM, Days)
> 
> ...



As bad as it has gotten..The 2nd HD title alone would be enough to tide me over in all honesty 

> KH2 Disc has been broken for years
> Never played BBS


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)

*EA released 4(!) shooters in the past 5 months, and none of them were a success*



interesting.. I didn't buy any of those games.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I did my job


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2013)

EA.

Killing Visceral Games and Insomniac. One game at a time.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sony should buy insomniac and be done with it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)

*German minister: Xbone is a trojan*



> Microsoft's new gaming console Xbox One employs itself the highest political circles. Even Consumer Protection Minister Ilse Aigner now stoked fears of the sensor system.
> 
> "A console with voice control that records every movement - which appears many customers like a trojan that they bring into the living room," Aigner told the news magazine 'Focus' (current edition). This technology should have limits. Otherwise let "fear that a device sometime better a man with all moods as he knows himself that would be creepy," stated the Minister.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> lol, we get to see the husk of Rare further murder the Banjo-Kazooie series.



It's probably going to be some mini-game bonanza to show off the mighty power of the kinect. Something like Nintendoland or some shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YukHxeAchzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2013)

^

Better not post that in the Remember Me thread, the next gen thread makes much more sense.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's probably going to be some mini-game bonanza to show off the mighty power of the kinect. Something like Nintendoland or some shit.



Nintendoland is actually worth something.
More likely kinectanimals 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2013)

No mini-game blandfest is worth the money it asks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2013)

Vaporware time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2013)

"Update: A Sony spokesperson told Polygon: "I'm afraid the listing is purely speculative.""

lol


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sony announces the last guardian = they win e3


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 3, 2013)

NintendoLand clearly showcases next gen gaming Didnt you know Jagen?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)

The Last Guardian, Agent and Versus.. They are all vapoware games..


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 2 Halos, Fable 4, Quantum Break, new Banjo Kazooie,  Forza 5 and...Dead Rising returning to Xbox exclusivity with 3? Plus other stuff.
> 
> Not bad, actually. If it's even true. And if it's even true, Banjo will probably suck balls.



Man they're going continue killing Banjo and Kazooie. Those monsters.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Why are people implying that rare is gonna suck with their next banjo game? I thought people liked rare.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2013)

Plenty of key people that worked on the previous Rare games left the company. Not all of them but still a significant number. The truly sad thing was the few talented people there delegated to work on shitty kinect games


----------



## Alicia (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> Better not post that in the Remember Me thread, the next gen thread makes much more sense.


From what I just saw I would say so. 
Game looks like it sucks just like next gen.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> Better not post that in the Remember Me thread, the next gen thread makes much more sense.



Boom! Head shot


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Sony announces the last guardian = they win e3



That's like square announcing Versus 13.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's like square announcing Versus 13.



Don't be silly ranger,it's gonna be final fantasy 15


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Don't be silly ranger,it's gonna be final fantasy 15



I bet the game gets around 70% of it's content cut and is turned into a three parter like FF 13  then


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Halo 5
> Killer Instinct
> BANJO KAZOOIE 4
> FORZA 5
> ...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2013)

If true Sony will win.  based on price alone.

If the ps4 eye doesn't come bundled and is sold separately.  

That'll help keep price down and frankly not every gamer wants a Camera with their console.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I bet the game gets around 70% of it's content cut and is turned into a three parter like FF 13  then



Doesn't matter,it's still final fantasy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2013)

New Deus Ex, ^ (use bro).


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> If true Sony will win.  based on price alone.
> 
> If the ps4 eye doesn't come bundled and is sold separately.
> 
> That'll help keep price down and frankly not every gamer wants a Camera with their console.



Honestly I doubt that camera costs more Than 50$ so they just might as well include it in the box. 399$ for ps4 is a sweet spot.


----------



## sworder (Jun 3, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> If true Sony will win.  based on price alone.
> 
> If the ps4 eye doesn't come bundled and is sold separately.
> 
> That'll help keep price down and frankly not every gamer wants a Camera with their console.



Assuming PS4 is priced below X1, which is unlikely. MS is fine economically, Sony is not. They simply cannot sell PS4 at a loss, they aren't making money anywhere else.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Honestly I doubt that camera costs more Than 50$ so they just might as well include it in the box. 399$ for ps4 is a sweet spot.



There will be two SKU's if I was to guess.

399 PS4
499 PS4 bundle with Camera and PS+


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


>



I don't see anythign to be excited about.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Doesn't matter,it's still final fantasy.



And versus 13 will still be vaporware


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2013)

sworder said:


> Assuming PS4 is priced below X1, which is unlikely. MS is fine economically, Sony is not. They simply cannot sell PS4 at a loss, they aren't making money anywhere else.



It actually could be very likely its priced below if the camera is not bundled.  They'll have two pricing points, one with and one without.  

It wouldn't be selling at a loss as this time they've used PC parts in the architecture which is making it tremendously cheaper than it was to build the Cell Processor.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Speaking of next gen price point,here is another prediction by patcher:

*Pachter's BOM estimate for next gen: PS4 ~$275, Xbox One ~$325*



> Microsoft and Sony are gonna duke it out this holiday with their new consoles and the price of each device could have a big impact on which one does better. For now, Wedbush Securities analyst Michael Pachter is telling investors what he thinks each box will retail for.
> 
> The analyst released a note to investors that previews the upcoming Electronic Entertainment Expo trade show. Pachter, and fellow analyst Nick McKay, wrote that they believe that Microsoft will price the Xbox One $50 higher than the PlayStation 4 due to slightly more expensive components.
> 
> ...



Source:

P.S: these are price estimates for the manufacturing of the consoles and not their price points on the market.

That awkward moment when I want patcher's prediction to become a reality  

God please let patcher be right for once,please god!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> It actually could be very likely its priced below if the camera is not bundled.  They'll have two pricing points, one with and one without.
> 
> It wouldn't be selling at a loss as this time they've used PC parts in the architecture which is making it tremendously cheaper than it was to build the Cell Processor.



The cell processor was like 1000$.
They sold it at 599 at a loss and higher in other countries.
Everyone is under estimating the the 8 GB's sony suddenly decided to put in there and are sticking with the price they had when it was expected to have 4 or less.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The cell processor was like 1000$.
> They sold it at 599 at a loss and higher in other countries.
> Everyone is under estimating the the 8 GB's sony suddenly decided to put in there and are sticking with the price they had when it was expected to have 4 or less.



Exactly why sworders comments saying they have to match Xbox Ones price isn't true.  Fact us PS4 is back to barebone's nothing fancy with the internals.  They'll be able to see it at 399 and make a good profit while pricing the console cheaper than xbox who has to make some money back on all the kinects and billion dollar investment in other games.  Obviously MS pockets are deeper, but people are severely under estimating their greed.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


>



lol Homefront 2

League of Legend on the other hand...



Deathbringerpt said:


> New Deus Ex, ^ (use bro).



I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## sworder (Jun 3, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Exactly why sworders comments saying they have to match Xbox Ones price isn't true.  Fact us PS4 is back to barebone's nothing fancy with the internals.  They'll be able to see it at 399 and make a good profit while pricing the console cheaper than xbox who has to make some money back on all the kinects and billion dollar investment in other games.  Obviously MS pockets are deeper, but people are severely under estimating their greed.



And if MS prices X1 at $399, with an extra $50 coming in from Live, is Sony gonna go lower?

I seriously doubt it.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

How are they gonna exactly make LOL playable on the xbone? You'd need a mouse and a Keyboard for that.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


>


Wait, a new *Killer Instinct* game?

Well holy shit, I know many old school fighting game fans that will be happy about that one, starting with me

Funny thing is I actually made a post wishing for that the other day

But still, if it's an xbox exclusive I doubt I'll buy that system just to play one game, I might just pirate it or something


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> How are they gonna exactly make LOL playable on the xbone? You'd need a mouse and a Keyboard for that.



Kinect support


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)

I am not buying a console at $399 or up... and I have a feeling that both are going to be around that.....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am not buying a console at $399 or up... and I have a feeling that both are going to be around that.....



They kinda have to be, if they aren't they will take losses by going into the wii U's price range.
They would get vita'ed (which may happen anyway if they are only 400$)


----------



## lathia (Jun 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am not buying a console at $399 or up... and I have a feeling that both are going to be around that.....



$350+ easily. Unless they drop the ps3 down to $200 with a standard 250g HDD come this holiday season.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> They kinda have to be, if they aren't they will take losses by going into the wii U's price range.
> They would get vita'ed (which may happen anyway if they are only 400$)



Nintendo has the freedom to drop their price though. I don't see the Wii U selling at the same price this holiday season. Get it down to $200 and call me interested Nintendo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

lathia said:


> Nintendo has the freedom to drop their price though. I don't see the Wii U selling at the same price this holiday season. Get it down to $200 and call me interested Nintendo.



Yea, 80-100  dollars more than the wii.
It's like most of you are retarded or something.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


>





> Banjo



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbeR6uYxU50[/YOUTUBE]

Don't do this to me Microsoft. Don't make me turn my back on everything I stand for.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbeR6uYxU50[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Don't do this to me Microsoft. Don't make me turn my back on everything I stand for.



[YOUTUBE]l69BP1uhlMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lathia (Jun 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yea, 80-100  dollars more than the wii.
> It's like most of you are retarded or something.



I said get it down to $200 and call *me* interested. No need to get offended / defensive.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]l69BP1uhlMs[/YOUTUBE]



They've pulled me in with this magic trick once. I bought my 360 for the sole purpose of playing Banjo. I've been hurt before by Microsoft.

If this game isn't another crappy racing spinoff'ish game. I don't know if anything less than the worst possible reviews could stop me. If worst comes to worst, I'll have to buy an X1 used.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

lathia said:


> I said get it down to $200 and call *me* interested. No need to get offended / defensive.


I'm neither of those things.
Don't want such stupidity to spread anymore as it is.
Technology doesn't work that way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> They've pulled me in with this magic trick once. I bought my 360 for the sole purpose of playing Banjo. I've been hurt before by Microsoft.
> 
> If this game isn't another crappy racing spinoff'ish game. I don't know if anything less than the worst possible reviews could stop me. If worst comes to worst, I'll have to buy an X1 used.



What makes you think you can buy one used at all?


----------



## lathia (Jun 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'm neither of those things.
> Don't want such stupidity to spread anymore as it is.
> Technology doesn't work that way.



You are neither? Technology doesn't depreciate over time? Lead us away, oh wise one.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 3, 2013)

Going through the NeoGAF thread, it appears that the Banjo on that list is fake. :33



Unlosing Ranger said:


> What makes you think you can buy one used at all?



Could you imagine?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2013)

sworder said:


> Assuming PS4 is priced below X1, which is unlikely. MS is fine economically, Sony is not. They simply cannot sell PS4 at a loss, they aren't making money anywhere else.



They will sell it at a loss. Not a major one. But there will be a loss. That is a natural step of Sony's console development. What's important to them is how long it takes to get back to profitability, which should not be too long this time.

They are expecting PS4 profitability late 2014, early 2015 based on a recent Sony conference call. But we'll see how it shakes out.

In short; 399 for basic unit or bust!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What makes you think you can buy one used at all?



That would be wickedly funny and I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

lathia said:


> You are neither? Technology doesn't depreciate over time? Lead us away, oh wise one.



Diminishing Returns go both ways.
You can only go so low.
30$ with the wii for example? Not happening.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2013)

sworder said:


> And if MS prices X1 at $399, with an extra $50 coming in from Live, is Sony gonna go lower?
> 
> I seriously doubt it.



Would it even matter when the X-1 is just gonna be a several hundred dollar paperweight?

They can lower the price as much as they want when it's still junk.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Yd2LOJd6X6w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> They will sell it at a loss. Not a major one. But there will be a loss. That is a natural step of Sony's console development. What's important to them is how long it takes to get back to profitability, which should not be too long this time.
> 
> They are expecting PS4 profitability late 2014, early 2015 based on a recent Sony conference call. But we'll see how it shakes out.
> 
> In short; 399 for basic unit or bust!



Could be even less than that actually. I read a rumor somewhere that amd APU that is custom designed by Sony won't be very expensive at all since amd will sell a similar APU to pc customers. Add to that that Sony already gets "buy by the bulk" discounts on top of that.

The only thing that I think will make the price 399$ is probably the 8 gigs of gddr5 but Sony might have struck gold on that and got a good deal. I think 350$ is possibly within range.


----------



## lathia (Jun 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Diminishing Returns go both ways.
> You can only go so low.
> 30$ with the wii for example? Not happening.



Damn dude, you've done a whole lot of assuming ever since you quoted me. That's no way to reach mutual understanding. 

You're assuming Nintendo will never discontinue the Wii, which is going to happen, and then you assume the Wii U will never be priced that low because of such? Gaming consoles depreciate and eventually, if you're not a collector, they become obsolete / not worth production. If a Wii U is worth more to you than to me, then pay more. Just don't spew nonsense.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Diminishing Returns go both ways.
> You can only go so low.
> 30$ with the wii for example? Not happening.



even the ps2 is still 60 bucks


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol people dont get it do they? If Gamestop dies so does Barnes&Noble


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Speaking of next gen price point,here is another prediction by patcher:
> 
> *Pachter's BOM estimate for next gen: PS4 ~$275, Xbox One ~$325*
> 
> ...



That low? Well here's hoping.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

lathia said:


> Damn dude, you've done a whole lot of assuming ever since you quoted me. That's no way to reach mutual understanding.
> 
> You're assuming Nintendo will never discontinue the Wii, which is going to happen, and then you assume the Wii U will never be priced that low because of such? Gaming consoles depreciate and eventually, if you're not a collector, they become obsolete / not worth production. If a Wii U is worth more to you than to me, then pay more. Just don't spew nonsense.


It's not about worth to me. You are the one assuming anything at all to even say that; when I said pull a vita.
Discontinuing a console ISN'T part of pulling a vita.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 3, 2013)

There can be only one Patch around here.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2013)

Ps4 will not be more than $399

They'll have an addtional sku that will come bundled with the PS Eye and PS+ 

M$ will HAVE to counter this by implementing an xbox that doesn't contain the kinect.  But that'll be difficult since apparently there will be only ONE sku.  Sony can play this right and win this war.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2013)

they can't not have kinect if its required


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> they can't not have kinect if its required



Which is going to make it interesting to see if they retract.  Cuz if in fact the pS eye is an add on accessory and PS4 is priced at 350, they announce Last Guardian, Versus and a KH3

E3 will be over.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Ps4 will not be more than $399
> 
> They'll have an addtional sku that will come bundled with the PS Eye and PS+
> 
> M$ will HAVE to counter this by implementing an xbox that doesn't contain the kinect.  But that'll be difficult since apparently there will be only ONE sku.  *Sony can play this right and win this war.*



By not having always online DRM and no used game fees.

They literally don't even have to lift a finger.

Microsoft is the one that has to do everything and anything to win. And that's not happening due to how the machine is implemented.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 3, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> By not having always online DRM and no used game fees.
> 
> They literally don't even have to lift a finger.
> 
> Microsoft is the one that has to do everything and anything to win. And that's not happening due to how the machine is implemented.



well here is hoping that when they release the X1s (and they will) they radically change the console and learn from their mistakes.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 3, 2013)

you guys give the last guardian too much credit, yes it's a big title and system seller but only among the so called "hardcore gamers" 

the general population doesn't know nor care about it, it's too much of a "niche" title

with that said, i think usually the early adopters are the same hardcore gamers so if sony did announce it at e3 it would be huge for them, hopefully they will


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> you guys give the last guardian too much credit, yes it's a big title and system seller but only among the so called "hardcore gamers"
> 
> the general population doesn't know nor care about it, it's too much of a "niche" title
> 
> with that said, i think usually the early adopters are the same hardcore gamers so if sony did announce it at e3 it would be huge for them, hopefully they will



If they announce Kingdom Hearts 3

It will win...Period


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> you guys give the last guardian too much credit, yes it's a big title and system seller but only among the so called "hardcore gamers"
> 
> the general population doesn't know nor care about it, it's too much of a "niche" title
> 
> with that said, i think usually the early adopters are the same hardcore gamers so if sony did announce it at e3 it would be huge for them, hopefully they will



Isn't that normally case for all consoles *looks at Xbox One* well most of them?

Anyway Sony doesn't have to do much if at all to beat Microsoft at E3 the addition of Last Guardian, Versus, and KH3, is just a bonus at this point. As I've said all they literally have to do is show the machine, the actual games that will be played on it and call it a day.


Blackfeather Dragon said:


> well here is hoping that when they release the X1s (and they will) they radically change the console and learn from their mistakes.



The answer to whether they've learned from their mistake lies with a simple question. 

Have they fixed windows 8? And by fixed I mean completely revamped it to actually be good?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> If they announce Kingdom Hearts 3
> 
> It will win...Period



It's been announced for years hasn't it?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's been announced for years hasn't it?



Nope there has never been an announced KH 3.  


Nothing about it at all.



> Kingdom Hearts III (Japanese: キングダムハーツIII Hepburn: Kingudamu Hātsu Surī?) is an upcoming video game. It has been the subject of much rumor and speculation, though the project has yet to begin development, due to series creator Tetsuya Nomura's focus on Final Fantasy Versus XIII.



So if its confirmed for sure to be dropping with Versus at some point in the next year.  That'll be really dope.  It'll KILL E3 if they have a game trailer for KH3.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's been announced for years hasn't it?



Nope, while Nomura has made no secret that it will one day be made there has been no official announcement on it.

All we've been told is that work on Kingdom Hearts 3 will not begin until Versus XIII is completed as the team who makes the numbered Kingdom Hearts games is working on that game.

There has been hints dropped though that KH3 has finally started being made, but again, nothing official.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)

KH3 is a dream....... vapoware dream....


----------



## Enclave (Jun 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> KH3 is a dream....... vapoware dream....



vapour ware is a game that's been in development for many years, that's not the case with KH3.  Hell, it's not like it's even a dead series, we just got a new Kingdom Hearts last year.

You can make a case for Versus XIII being vapour ware but not Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2013)

So if it happens, it'd be considered a wet dream?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Enclave said:


> vapour ware is a game that's been in development for many years, that's not the case with KH3.  *Hell, it's not like it's even a dead series, we just got a new Kingdom Hearts last year.
> 
> You can make a case for Versus XIII being vapour ware but not Kingdom Hearts 3*.



You made a good point...



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So if it happens, it'd be considered a wet dream?


 for the KH fans? yes...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2013)

Honestly if Sony can get a Game Trailer for KH3 and a promise for it in the coming year it'll be over.  seriously


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So if it happens, it'd be considered a wet dream?



I'd think that'd be an understatement for the fandom of KH.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 3, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Honestly if Sony can get a Game Trailer for KH3 and a promise for it in the coming year it'll be over.  seriously



Well, KH 1.5 HD remix comes out this year, 2.5 probably next year.  I'm guessing KH3 will be the year after that.  Or at least some time after 2.5 HD Remix.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Well, KH 1.5 HD remix comes out this year, 2.5 probably next year.  I'm guessing KH3 will be the year after that.  Or at least some time after 2.5 HD Remix.



Agreed the timing of the release of the first remix makes it all the more entertaining that they'll tease at a KH3


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Honestly if Sony can get a Game Trailer for KH3 and a promise for it in the coming year it'll be over.  seriously



I doubt we will see any trailer at this years e3. But I think it is a good chance for square to show KH3 because this years e3 and espically Sony's press conference are gonna attract a lot of attention and generate a lot of buzz. There is no better time to even show a small teaser of the game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Square Enix is in a bad shape tho... FF brand is not the same... They are making more money from DQ right now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Square Enix is in a bad shape tho... FF brand is not the same... They are making more money from DQ right now.



FFxDQ is how that can be fixed


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I doubt we will see any trailer at this years e3. But I think it is a good chance for square to show KH3 because this years e3 and espically Sony's press conference are gonna attract a lot of attention and generate a lot of buzz. There is no better time to even show a small teaser of the game.



I have a feeling they will.  That and Versus.  Would shut the place down.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Square Enix is in a bad shape tho... FF brand is not the same... They are making more money from DQ right now.



Not surprising, Dragon Quest is one of the last remaining old school turn based jRPG series out there and lo and behold it's profitable unlike all those real time crap jRPGs.

I would really love to find out why turn-based RPGs just vanished one day.  It's not like they slowly died out, it was VERY sudden.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Square Enix is in a bad shape tho... FF brand is not the same... They are making more money from DQ right now.



That's because they didn't release a mainline final fantasy game since 13 and that wasn't good. Sony and square Enix teaming up will bring back FF old glory again.


Im still waiting for final fantasy dissidia 3. I'll buy a vita the next day it's announced.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Naughty dog hiring 19 people*



> Naughty Dog hiring 19 people... maybe a third team?
> 
> Source: Naughty Dogs Jobs
> 
> ...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 3, 2013)

Jak 4.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2013)

KH3, the game that never was.


----------



## creative (Jun 3, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Jak 4.



I see your gambit and wager you that naughty dog will try to make crash bandicoot cool again.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2013)

If Crash ever came back I will honestly buy two ps4's one will be enshrined the other for games


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 3, 2013)

Crash Bandicoot never stopped being cool.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 3, 2013)

Crash is an ugly mother fucker let him stay dead. FUCKER RUINED MY GBA BUTTONS TOO!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> *Naughty dog hiring 19 people*



Needs more experience.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Not surprising, Dragon Quest is one of the last remaining old school turn based jRPG series out there and lo and behold it's profitable unlike all those real time crap jRPGs.
> 
> I would really love to find out why turn-based RPGs just vanished one day.  It's not like they slowly died out, it was VERY sudden.



No clue though I remember how people would complain about turn based style of which I would always question why play an RPG and not expect turn based combat. 

Also, I'd like Metal Slug to come back personally. That was just plain old nonsense fun.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2013)

> No clue though I remember how people would complain about turn based style of which I would always question why play an RPG and not expect turn based combat.



Because people have no attention spans or patience.

Which defeats the purpose of playing an RPG at all.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

The original Crash bandicoot was one of my first psx games. I still remember the smell and look of that crystal case. 

Then I played crash bandicoot warped and spyro year of the dragon. Those two games where the best platform games of their generation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Jak 4.



whuttt?


----------



## creative (Jun 3, 2013)

I still play the first two spyro and crash games on my android phone via emulator. that kind of platforming quality just cannot be fucked with. unless your this cute bastard


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Because people have no attention spans or patience.
> 
> Which defeats the purpose of playing an RPG at all.



Pretty much. The only time turn based combat put me to sleep was when I'd be grinding to level up which is always boring in any game.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 3, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The original Crash bandicoot was one of my first psx games. I still remember the smell and look of that crystal case.
> 
> Then I played crash bandicoot warped and spyro year of the dragon. Those two games where the best platform ears of their generation.



Actually remember this game


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 3, 2013)

Khris said:


> whuttt?



Naughty Dog is hiring. That was my guess as to what they're making. 



creative said:


> I still play the first two spyro and crash games on my android phone via emulator. that kind of platforming quality just cannot be fucked with. unless your this cute bastard



1 more post, you can do it.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Actually remember this game



Holy shit dude! I remember that game. My god the platform genre at that time where just godlike.


Platform Games that I remember as well: 

Bugs bunny lost in time(scared the shit out of me for some reason when I was a kid but I still played it and loved it.) 

The adventures of lomax(an underrated 2d platformer by psygnosis)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 3, 2013)

Naughty Dog is making a mock up racer of course lol

Last Turn Based game I played that was awesome was Radiant Historia


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

This game was the thing back in the day:


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2013)

Radiant Historia was good game.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 3, 2013)

sony had so much shit back in the days, they mismanaged or just didn't care about some of them gems

the amount of IP's that could be in their possession if only they knew better, sheesh


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> This game was the thing back in the day:



I remember that game being pretty damn challenging for me when I was a little kid. Don't even think I finished it before trading it in.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 3, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> I remember that game being pretty damn challenging for me when I was a little kid. Don't even think I finished it before trading it in.



Yeah,for a little kid like myself when I had that game,it was hard. I think I spent more than a week trying to finish it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> sony had so much shit back in the days, they mismanaged or just didn't care about some of them gems
> 
> the amount of IP's that could be in their possession if only they knew better, sheesh



True, bit if there's one thing I can give it's that they constantly make new IPs to replace the ones they've lost.



I'd like to have sequel to this game. While tough it was fun.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2013)

i want scej to make a fullscale ps4 jrpg..........


----------



## Enclave (Jun 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i want scej to make a fullscale ps4 jrpg..........



Legend of Dragoon 2 and/or Legaia 3!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2013)

I won't lie I don't like many turn based rpgs either since I have a pretty shitty amount of patience. I easily prefer the more free roaming type since I like to be able to move my character the entire time. Only turn based RPG I ever liked were Chrono Trigger and Pokemon. My brothers were the ones that were into RPGs, I'd usually just watch them play.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 3, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> I won't lie I don't like many turn based rpgs either since I have a pretty shitty amount of patience. I easily prefer the more free roaming type since I like to be able to move my character the entire time. Only turn based RPG I ever liked were Chrono Trigger and Pokemon. My brothers were the ones that were into RPGs, I'd usually just watch them play.



Try one of them that actually has you do something in battle such as Mario RPG or Shadow Hearts.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> _"We are one week away from the exclusive first look of Destiny’s gameplay live at the PlayStation press conference."_






it's weird to see Bungie all over the PS like this


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> it's weird to see Bungie all over the PS like this



I think bungie has been waiting for a while to do it so not too weird to me.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> it's weird to see Bungie all over the PS like this



The PS4 is the developer's console.  Of course they'd want to jump on.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 3, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> it's weird to see Bungie all over the PS like this


can't wait *jumps up and down*


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Can someone explain why the 2d castlevania games are always done better?


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 3, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> it's weird to see Bungie all over the PS like this



I think this is Bungie's way of telling Microsoft to go fuck themselves.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 3, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Can someone explain why the 2d castlevania games are always done better?



Because contrary to popular opinion 2D isn't inherently inferior to 3D.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2013)

Also because you can't pimp walk in a 3D title.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Can someone explain why the 2d castlevania games are always done better?



Coincidence maybe? I don't know. I've enjoyed every 2Dvania game to date. But when it comes to 3D they just don't translate all that well. Curse of Darkness isn't all that bad though. Paved the way for the Glyphs system in Order of Ecclesia. 

As for why? Best answer I could give you is that the 3D games lack the core personality of the 2D games. IMO that would be platforming and enjoyable back tracking(aka. Metroidvania). It doesn't help that the maps/stages/backgrounds of the 3D games has always been shit. So the overall amazing feel of the Vania games decline a bit. 

Music is there though(not LOS):-


----------



## creative (Jun 3, 2013)

I always thought that most of the 3D castlevania games had the same inherent problem as the sonic games in which, switching to open 3D field makes castlevania flatter as well, thus the pubs and devs thought they would need to fill the void with some quirky gimmick.

don't hate me too hard. my only experience with castlevania is the god-awful fighting game on the wii.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2013)

So Castlevania in3D affected the platforming aspects of the game and how well that could be designed?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 3, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So Castlevania in3D affected the platforming aspects of the game and how well that could be designed?



World design is definitely a problem in the 3D Castlevania games, though not the only problem.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So Castlevania in3D affected the platforming aspects of the game and how well that could be designed?



Pretty much. But even then, looking at the 3D games as a stand alone. They're not that amazing. Some are decent, but for the most part they fell short of what could have been.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2013)

Lament of Innocence was probably the best 3D Castlevania game. Good thing that the soundtrack was ace shit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izj8elq1o1Q[/YOUTUBE]



> Note: And when I say 3D games I am not including LoS. That game isn't even Castlevania. It's GodOfWar/DMC with "Castlevania" slapped on the cover.



Lament of Innocence is the one that's more DMC. And that game made it work.

LoS was more of a straight up God of War clone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Lament of Innocence was probably the best 3D Castlevania game.* Good thing that the soundtrack was ace shit.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izj8elq1o1Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Ehh. Not saying much honestly. It still falls short to the inferior 2Dvania games like Portrait of Ruin and Aria of Sorrow.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2013)

creative said:


> I always thought that most of the 3D castlevania games had the same inherent problem as the sonic games in which, switching to open 3D field makes castlevania flatter as well, thus the pubs and devs thought they would need to fill the void with some quirky gimmick.
> 
> don't hate me too hard. my only experience with castlevania is the god-awful fighting game on the wii.



The problem with the few 3D IGAvanias made was that the game was a direct 2D to 3D transition without any accommodation to the added dimension. The game suddenly became much slower because you can't traverse as quickly through the castle since there's more directions to the stage design, the combat remained as noncomplex as the 2D versions and some standard enemies in the 2D versions became much more annoying since they served the same role except they were , and again, in a 3D context. The fleaman and the dragonhead are good examples.

The perfect metroidvania 3D game would have the level design of your average metroidvania, a Devil May Cry approach to combat and character building and God of War chain swinging and platforming. Not that inane, almost scripted bullshit that LoS or AC has. That's not platforming, that's walking with a jumping animation.

And hey, LoS might be boring mediocrity and MoF might be a gigantic pile of shit but LoS2 looks genuinely good.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2013)

The transition form 2D to 3D never was entirely smooth. Where some games like Mario and Zelda seemed to have nailed to a science at this point and initial transition went relatively smoothly games like Sonic and Castlevania had it a lot rougher. The Sonic series was known for high-speed platforming and from a 2D perspective this isn't really a probably as while playing from that standpoint you can constantly see what obstacle was up next and can react accordingly. Approaching this formula from a 3d perspective becomes problematic as now with camera is behind the player their ability to judge distance which is essential to the platforming element becomes hindered and in a game where the main gameplay hook is running really fast and jumping you need to be able to judge your distance.

Castlevania has a similar structure to Metroid in that it encourages players to explore their surroundings. In Metroid Prime, Retro preserved this feeling by doing 2 things. First was the design of the levels, especially in Prime 1, the levels encouraged exploration, an ecosystem was established that felt alive and had you wanting to explore and this was aided with the second thing they did with their choice to switch metroid to a 1st person perspective bring the details to life. And force you to notice them. Hmm, here's a strange creature let's scan it, wait this looks a half-pipe, morph ball time. Though a slight sense of isolation was lost during the transition the increased pushed toward exploration made up for it. In contrast to Other M, where it lost both ad emphasis seemed more combat based, granted if there was the possibility of 2.5D metroid game Other M demonstrates that it could be badass with some more tweaking.

The good thing now is that it seems that certain developers has said fuck it, what's wrong with going back to 2D? So maybe that might just be the best approach for castelvania,


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 3, 2013)

Get a 3DS you lazy ShitReij!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Get a 3DS you lazy ShitReij!



Speaking of 3DS. Bought Liberation Maiden. Game is fun as fuck but christ is it short (only 5 stages).

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Exfn_hG4Z9I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI9w2zV-QqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Get a 3DS you lazy ShitReij!



Broke would be more accurate so I'll give you a raincheck.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vv3_ndmz8U[/YOUTUBE]

IT'S HAPPENING.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 4, 2013)

I will hopefully take the fall from a small building, smallest possible.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 4, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I will hopefully take the fall from a small building, smallest possible.



Bitches don't know about my Icarus Landing System.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 4, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vv3_ndmz8U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> IT'S HAPPENING.



Oh, hey there, Bob.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol. Deus Ex the fail


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 4, 2013)

I nearly bought a Vita just now, all i needed to press was the "proceed with payment" button. I shouldn't stay up for so many hours, decision making gets all messed up.

Gonna wait til e3 and see what they got


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

People still buy Vitas? 

If you're that much into MH, just get the real thing and buy a 3DS.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 4, 2013)

Seems like Halo Spartan Assault is a game for Windows 8 and Windows Phone 8.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

Windows Phone


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2013)

*The Last Guardian Pre-Order Up for PS3 at Portugal Retailer [Image inside]*



not vapoware anymore?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll believe it when I see it 

EDIT: Wait. PS3?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 4, 2013)

FNAC is as reliable as it gets around these parts (I'm from Portugal).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2013)

If it's true at all those games will probably take years


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

Naruto said:


> FNAC is as reliable as it gets around these parts (I'm from Portugal).



Do you want me to bring up Duke Nukem Forever?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *The Last Guardian Pre-Order Up for PS3 at Portugal Retailer [Image inside]*
> 
> 
> 
> not vapoware anymore?



I'm gonna say that doesn't really mean anything since the portuguese FNAC has been "pre-ordering" the Last Guardian with those cases for literally years now.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 4, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Seems like Halo Spartan Assault is a game for Windows 8 and Windows Phone 8.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

If there's a thing I liked about Halo is that, like Resident Evil, branches off the genre it started from.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 4, 2013)

I really liked Halo 4's plot. It also got me interested in the Forerunner Saga. So, even though I won't be getting an Xbone, I'm anxious to see Halo 5.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 4, 2013)

So we might see the last guardian at e3? Yup,that's it folks. Pack your bags already,this years e3 already got a winner.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

The staple of brand cult following is dick-riding. I bet steveh and Malvingt could ride a non-castrated bull in Texas and break every national record if they kept thinking about the E3 conferences of their respective companies.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z2Yd0aHZjE[/YOUTUBE]

**Disney's Fantasia game*

*Dubstep and Bruno mars**

There is no hope left in man.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2013)

What is this shit.

WHAT IS THIS.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 4, 2013)

The game could work like those dance games you see at the arcade, guitar hero and busta groove.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2013)

> arcade



...What is this?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> Glad I wasn't the only person noticing this? steveht93 and Point_Blank are pretty much our certified Sony fan-boys of the section.



Add me to list too


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So we might see the last guardian at e3? Yup,that's it folks. Pack your bags already,this years e3 already got a winner.



You will get to see it to be announced as cancelled.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

You can add Audible Phonetics to that list


Oh boy I got ninja flanked


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jun 4, 2013)

So now we have Kinect game number 1.  I wonder how many we have left to go?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Add me to list too



I didn't notice you. Maybe you're not as annoying?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2013)

Crimson Cloak said:


> So now we have Kinect game number 1.  I wonder how many we have left to go?



In all seriousness, there's probably about 3 in total that we'll see announced.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 4, 2013)

Never really got the appeal.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> I didn't notice you. Maybe you're not as annoying?



He's just as annoying


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2013)

The only Kinect game I can stand is the Star Wars dance game. 

There's just something about seeing Stormtroopers dance that I like. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7X9MQi7uOU[/YOUTUBE]

All the other game modes in Star Wars kinect sucked.

(While SW Kinect was a silly party game that I liked, they really need to stop pursuing Kinect stuff. It's a waste of time and only fun at parties. The average Xbox user is not going to be hosting dance parties at their house. Microsoft is delusional if they believe motion control is ever going to catch on in real games. )


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

^

I'm now hooked to that song. Thanks.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2013)

All according to keikaku.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GxUMMGyZcM[/YOUTUBE]

This could make me get a WiiU


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 4, 2013)

it looks stunning, imma get a wii u but only when it gets a price drop around christmas probably, or i might wait another year


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> All according to keikaku.


What does Shion have to do with anything?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> Glad I wasn't the only person noticing this? steveht93 and Point_Blank are pretty much our certified Sony fan-boys of the section.



 i wear that shit like a badge of honour but i try to be fair, even if i do admit my allegiance, dickriding isn't a safe way to travel


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GxUMMGyZcM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This could make me get a WiiU






> On the topic of how long X has been in development, it certainly has been in its design stages for a looooong time. There's an interview floating around somewhere, where Tetsuya Takahashi explains that Xenoblade was a sort of test run and learning experience for what he wanted to do on his next proper big project. Apparently, Xenoblade evolved from being a concept game into the beast it is today, but it nonetheless is supposed to be limited in its design compared to what Tetsuya Takahashi wanted to do with his next game, now "X".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Monolith Soft Hired a Network Programmer too. May have something to do with this title or their 3DS RPG


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuwMPnsuEyw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Dude. Western Ghost Trick. Awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GxUMMGyZcM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This could make me get a WiiU



Already planning on getting the game, although I don't know if I would have considered buying a WiiU just for that game. Then again that's my bias showing since I've never considered any rpg or mmoprg worth buying a system.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 4, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Already planning on getting the game, although I don't know if I would have considered buying a WiiU just for that game. Then again that's my bias showing since I've never considered any rpg or mmoprg worth buying a system.



I've planned to get a Wiiu for the longest mainly for zelda which is worth it to me.  I still have 2 zeldas to catch up on though.  I didnt play ANY zeldas for the Wii.  The last zelda I played was majoras mask.  SO I have a bit of catching up to do.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I've planned to get a Wiiu for the longest mainly for zelda which is worth it to me.  I still have 2 zeldas to catch up on though.  I didnt play ANY zeldas for the Wii.  The last zelda I played was majoras mask.  SO I have a bit of catching up to do.



You're still ahead of me. The last Zelda game I played was Link to the Past for the SNES.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 4, 2013)

Square Enix eh? looks interesting

i'm waiting on that sleepy dawgs II announcement tho


----------



## Gunners (Jun 4, 2013)

Last Zelda game I played was a Twilight Princess but I have not completed it. Was going to get a Wii at some point to play that sword one but I may as well purchase a Wii U. Probably by it second hand so it doesn't contribute towards the sales, that's how deep my hatred runs. [sarcasm].

Regarding talks of favoritism amongst brands, funnily enough I don't have a favorite. I used to bag Sega when I was 10, now I couldn't care less. I recognise Sony's superiority so I'll naturally buy their product. I suppose the only console I'm bias against is the xbox-series, something about it repulses me.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 4, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Last Zelda game I played was a Twilight Princess but I have not completed it. Was going to get a Wii at some point to play that sword one but I may as well purchase a Wii U. Probably by it second hand so it doesn't contribute towards the sales, that's how deep my hatred runs. [sarcasm].
> 
> Regarding talks of favoritism amongst brands, funnily enough I don't have a favorite. I used to bag Sega when I was 10, now I couldn't care less. I recognise Sony's superiority so I'll naturally buy their product. I suppose the only console I'm bias against is the xbox-series, something about it repulses me.



Possibly being from the UK could play a big part.  Its touted as Americas console.  

Yea buy a Wiiu it plays wii games which pretty much makes the Wii obsolete


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Sony superior? Wut?

You must love getting Tbagged Gunners


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2013)

Playstation gets games though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3g_DQmjMb0[/YOUTUBE]

You don't get shit like this on an Xbox.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuwMPnsuEyw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Dude. Western Ghost Trick. Awesome.



Not too shabby. Tracking.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Sony superior? Wut?
> 
> You must love getting Tbagged Gunners



PS3> Wii. 
PS4> Wii U. ( More than likely).


Audible Phonetics said:


> Possibly being from the UK could play a big part.  Its touted as Americas console.
> 
> Yea buy a Wiiu it plays wii games which pretty much makes the Wii obsolete



Yes, in the UK I've always associated the Xbox with those pot smoking, guitar playing, skaters. I was actually disappointed with my sister when I saw an xbox in her living room, then she explained that she beat her old room mate and kept her shit. Brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Playstation gets games though.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3g_DQmjMb0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> You don't get shit like this on an Xbox.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Forgot tales of vesperia under that?

Gamepad>Everything


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2013)

Gunners said:


> PS3> Wii.



Somewhat debatable on that statement


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Forgot tales of vesperia under that?





Glorious complete version.



> Gamepad>Everything



>xbox controller sucks for fighting games


----------



## Gunners (Jun 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Somewhat debatable on that statement



No the statement isn't debatable. As a product the Wii was successful, but being a success does not equal being a superior gaming console.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> Glad I wasn't the only person noticing this? steveht93 and Point_Blank are pretty much our certified Sony fan-boys of the section.



We are still out numbered by Nintendo fanboys on this site.  It's just me,point_blank,audible vs malv,Asa-kun,death-kun,st nightrazer.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Are you saying spec wise or experience wise? 

Because Shattered Hill>Silent Hill PS3

Technically you could say I like Soul. So Im more of a Sega guy despite never being a fan of Sonic (lol)

I always liked Nintendo though ( I grew up playing an old SNES/N64/Gensis) anyway till I got a gamecube


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2013)

A fanboy, am I? How could you possibly say such a thing.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Sony superior? Wut?
> 
> You must love getting Tbagged Gunners



Dude. Tone it down a bit :/


----------



## creative (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Jun 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> A fanboy, am I? How could you possibly say such a thing.




I'm not the one who fired the first shot death-kun.  

Oh,maybe I did.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 4, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> You're still ahead of me. The last Zelda game I played was Link to the Past for the SNES.



FYI, Link to the Past is getting a sequel on the 3DS.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2013)

The age old question. Who shot first?

Steve or Death-kun


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 4, 2013)

Link to the past and ocarina of time my two favorite by far


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Dude. Tone it down a bit :/



Gotta do my part for Shion man

Link To the Past & Twilight Princess/Majora's Mask for me


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 4, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Link to the past and ocarina of time my two favorite by far



First of all,don't say that. You are betraying your brotherhood and giving the enemy something to use against us.

Second of all,get an avatar and a signature so people can notice you more. And make sure they are good ones since you will be representing Playstation in here.


----------



## creative (Jun 4, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Link to the past and ocarina of time my two favorite by far




link to the past and windwaker are my combo. ocarina was cool shit though. that creepy ass water level and master quest mode .


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2013)

Hmm SS, OoA, OaS, LttP. Wish I got to play Link's Awakening.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a hard time with which is my favorite 2D Zelda.. Minish Cap,Link Awakening and Alttp all tie..

3D Zelda... Oot, SS,TP,WW,MM.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have a hard time with which is my favorite 2D Zelda.. Minish Cap,Link Awakening and Alttp all tie..
> 
> 3D Zelda... Oot, SS,TP,WW,MM.



The answer should be obvious, Link to the Past is the best Zelda game ever made.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2013)

_Majora's Mask_ is my favorite Zelda game, we need a remake of that game. 

Anyways, I hope that the PS4 ends up being cheaper than the Xbox One.  It'll only help the console dominate Xbox One.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

Ocarina of Time for being the quintessential 3D Zelda game but Majora's Mask is my personal favorite due to how fucking good the world building and the main story is. Still the best storyline in the series.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

I've been told that its parts cost a minimum of 470$ Solaris


----------



## creative (Jun 4, 2013)

Solaris said:


> _Majora's Mask_ is my favorite Zelda game, we need a remake of that game.
> 
> Anyways, I hope that the PS4 ends up being cheaper than the Xbox One.  It'll only help the console dominate Xbox One.




Majora's mask will probably get that HD treatment on the 3DS like OoT. I never beat that game due to nightmares though, was it any good?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2013)

Do not get me wrong, I think that Alttp is great but Minish Cap & Link Awakening are right there... As a fan of the series it is really hard for me to pick one..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2013)

>yfw they'll never make a console version of Seasons and Ages


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Yfw^ I say Gantz>All Of your set memorabilia


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Anyways, I hope that the PS4 ends up being cheaper than the Xbox One.  It'll only help the console dominate Xbox One.



Implying it needs to do more than flick a finger at it.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 4, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Implying it needs to do more than flick a finger at it.



I would'nt say that if I where you. the thing could outsell the ps2.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 4, 2013)

^Indeed. xbone is wildly popular amongst the general public.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I would'nt say that if I where you. the thing could *outsell the ps2.*



Xbone outselling the king??? Hell naw.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >yfw they'll never make a console version of Seasons and Ages



Nintendo needs to make that canceled third part.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 4, 2013)

Solaris said:


> _Majora's Mask_ is my favorite Zelda game, we need a remake of that game.
> 
> Anyways, I hope that the PS4 ends up being cheaper than the Xbox One.  It'll only help the console dominate Xbox One.



if they do i hope it ends up like this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyazYYev7Nw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hadou (Jun 4, 2013)

*UPDATE: Steve Ballmer Treks To Hollywood To Tout Xbox One To TV Moguls And Agents*



> EXCLUSIVE 10 AM… UPDATEd 12:30 PM : Deadline has learned the meetings were an intimate preview of the new Xbox One capabilities before next week’s E3 confab where secretive Microsoft will unveil details of the device’s technology. Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer was escorted by his entertainment studios president Nancy Tellem for the visit late last week to lobby her closest Hollywood pals: her former boss CBS chief Les Moonves, Sony TV boss Steve Mosko, and WME co-CEOS Ari Emanuel and Patrick Whitesell. It’s all part of Ballmer’s effort to drum up exclusive content after Microsoft intends to launch 40+ new voice-controlled customized TV and entertainment apps on Xbox One. But it was also more, one insider tells Deadline, “to reiterate Microsoft’s commitment to transitioning its business to devices and services and to explaining that Hollywood entertainment is a big part of that. Microsoft in the past has just dipped a toe but now has a real commitment.” Tellem wanted to give Ballmer 3 different perspective: the broadcaster, the independent producer, and the agent. Deadline has learned that Ballmer touted “what we could do with” the Xbox One in sports, music, reality and scripted programming, promising execs that they’d see more sophisticated technology and that his company “doesn’t want to be a cable channel”. He also met Tellem’s Santa Monica team for the first time and outlined his vision for a new Xbox One world. Ballmer’s trip to Hollywood will only anger more hard-core gamers who already were miffed by Microsoft’s focus on entertainment when it unveiled the product on May 21. (Xbox One will be on store shelves later this year). The hard-core gamers fear Microsoft sees its new Xbox One more as a souped-up Internet-connected, voice- and motion-controlled cable box than a next-gen gaming console. Tellem has said Microsoft has studios in Los Angeles, London, Seattle and Vancouver producing content that merges “the story-telling magic of TV with the interactive power of the Xbox One.” More recently, Microsoft said Steven Spielberg will create a new live-action TV show based on the Halogame franchise. Microsoft also announced a new partnership with the NFL that promises side-by-side integration of a viewer’s fantasy football stats with live game broadcasts. And the company also set a partnership with ESPN for broadcasts of other sports. This isn’t the first time Microsoft has tried to entice Hollywood with the Xbox. Peter Chernin for one discussed producing Conan O’Brien’s talk show on the platform when the host was booted from NBC’s The Tonight Show. Hollywood’s big problem with Microsoft: it moves slowly. The Xbox One was designed to establish its primacy in the industry-wide effort to develop a single box that can handle all of a home’s entertainment needs. But company watchers have had mixed reactions to the Xbox One. Turnoffs include the expected high price (rumored at as much as $499), the possibility that it won’t play certain used games without an additional payment, and a suspicion that it take liberties with users’ privacy for example by reporting whether a TV viewer watched certain commercials.
> Related stories.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 4, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Xbone outselling the king??? Hell naw.



Outselling the PS2 is a bit overestimating, but I wouldn't underestimate the xbone, it appeals to quite a lot of people in the general public and Microsoft is confident about their product after all.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 4, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Outselling the PS2 is a bit overestimating, but I wouldn't underestimate the xbone, it appeals to quite a lot of people in the general public and Microsoft is confident about their product after all.



Problem is?  Every person I know who would be interested in the Xbone?  They all immediately turn sour once they hear about Kinects "features" and the internet connection requirement.  They flat out don't want it in their house.  They think it sounds fantastic up until that point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> We are still out numbered by Nintendo fanboys on this site.  It's just me,point_blank,audible vs malv,Asa-kun,death-kun,st nightrazer.



There is difference between being fans and fan-boys


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Ye damn skippy^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Problem is?  Every person I know who would be interested in the Xbone?  They all immediately turn sour once they hear about Kinects "features" and the internet connection requirement.  They flat out don't want it in their house.  They think it sounds fantastic up until that point.



This.

Even two of my friends wanted nothing to do with it after they themselves heard about no BC, the used-game pricing, and XBLA titles not being allowed to transfer towards the console.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yfw^ I say Gantz>All Of your set memorabilia



Gantz is terrible.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 4, 2013)

Gonna wait a year to decide which console I wanna get.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Gantz is terrible.



Its not terrible. Its Terribad


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I would'nt say that if I where you. the thing could outsell the ps2.



Just to refund that shit back.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> There is difference between being fans and fan-boys



Obviously I fit in the fans category


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 4, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Xbone outselling the king??? Hell naw.



I never said it will but I said it could. I mean who thought the wii will be a smashing success? But it out sold the HD twins despite the mockery of the game industry at the time.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Xbone  certainly isnt gonna break  the 1 billion mark thats for sure (that would be 10 times more than the wii managed to sell)


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Xbone  certainly isnt gonna break  the 1 billion mark thats for sure (that would be 10 times more than the wii managed to sell)



Of course it won't,that's absurd. But casuals could help it break the 150 million figure. That's within the range of reality.


----------



## creative (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm keeping my goddamn mouth shut about these sales. when it was first released, I thought nintendo would fly to bankruptcy releasing the wii, come to find out a year or so later it flipped the script on the gaming community both with hardware (I can't get my girlfriend and her parents to stop playing wii-fit so I can play echos of time. THANKS NINTENDO )

and despite having lousy third-party support, it blew out sony and microsoft's consoles, said two to four years after it's release.

I don't like Xbone, but nothing is set in stone. maybe microsoft will do something with their console that will garner sales, perhaps more so than the usual guys we trust for this hobby....*PERHAPS.*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2013)

The Wii was a massive success not only because it was comparatively cheap but also because it tapped into the immense purchase potential of making women believe they're going to do something for their body.

You can't replicate that so easily.


----------



## creative (Jun 4, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The Wii was a massive success not only because it was comparatively cheap but also because it tapped into the immense purchase potential of making women believe they're going to do something for their body.
> 
> You can't replicate that so easily.




exactly. nintendo's won't get this kind of attention again unless all of their PR took turns give oral to Oprah Winfrey. or offered a motion device that blew you when you wanted to not play with your Wii.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2013)

creative said:


> exactly. nintendo's won't get this kind of attention again unless all of their PR took turns give oral to Oprah Winfrey. or offered a motion device that blew you when you wanted to not play with your Wii.



Well there are "interesting" uses for a Wii-mote but you might need to clean it afterwards.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 4, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The Wii was a massive success not only because it was comparatively cheap but also because it tapped into the immense purchase potential of making women believe they're going to do something for their body.
> 
> You can't replicate that so easily.



Tvtvtvtvtvtvtvtv...sportstvtvtvsports...Xbox is gonna be the next water cooler...call of dutytvtv


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)

The prospect of playing Cawl Awf Dooty while browsing the net or watching TV/porn will be too good to pass up for the casuals


----------



## teddy (Jun 4, 2013)

They certainly wouldn't want to miss out on any fantasy football updates whil-


MOTHERFUCKING TERESA'S HOLY SHIT SPANGLED BELLS! HE KILLED ME WHILE I WAS SWITCHING APPS!!

CHEATER!!!

NO APP CAMPING, FAGET!!!!


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 4, 2013)

PS4 has a higher chance of replicating the PS2's success than the X1 and the Wii U replicating theirs.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2013)

the playstation 4


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> PS4 has a higher chance of replicating the PS2's success than the X1 and the Wii U replicating theirs.



I'd believe that if we hadn't heard multiplats still coming out for both systems. I'd say PS3 type of success without a shitty launch would be a more realistic scenario, just to not set yourself up for disappointment.

However i'd be inclined to agree with you if Nintendo or MS fuck up another conference again next week.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 4, 2013)

? said:


> They certainly wouldn't want to miss out on any fantasy football updates whil-
> 
> 
> MOTHERFUCKING TERESA'S HOLY SHIT SPANGLED BELLS! HE KILLED ME WHILE I WAS SWITCHING APPS!!
> ...



"App Camping", damn that's some funny shit right there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> PS4 has a higher chance of replicating the PS2's success than the X1 and the Wii U replicating theirs.



I doubt any will...


----------



## hadou (Jun 4, 2013)

I have heard that the PS4 is making a real push for MMOs. Is this true?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I doubt any will...



Likewise. The PS2 like the Wii was one those freak of natures that while you try you can't replicate twice.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 4, 2013)

Saw people mention the PS2 had to post this:


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2013)

^2013 damnit.


----------



## bobby8685 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think the Xbone would had a real chance to be in everyone's living room. But they screwed up on their biggest selling point. TV. Specifically, cable. I spoke to people who actually were interested in the system when they thought it replaced their cable boxes that they pay monthly for. Turns out it does not. 

So along with your TV on your table is: an Xbone, Kinect, cable box, other consoles, and accessories. It is just too much depending on your current setup. The Wii was simple, the WiiU, PS4, and Xbone are complicated.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Because it focused on games and nothing else^


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2013)

The Wii U is also the only console that gives your penis true control due to its touchscreen. All the other consoles rely on your hammering it onto buttons.

The ball is in your courts now Microsoft and Sony.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 4, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> The Wii U is also the only console that gives your penis true control due to its touchscreen. All the other consoles rely on your hammering it onto buttons.
> 
> The ball is in your courts now Microsoft and Sony.



The touch pad on the PS4 controller should be capable of registering your penis if you really wanted it to.  So really only the Xbone isn't penis compatible which is a little surprising considering it's nickname.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2013)

Enclave said:


> The touch pad on the PS4 controller should be capable of registering your penis if you really wanted it to.  So really only the Xbone isn't penis compatible which is a little surprising considering it's nickname.



I suppose that is true. But you have to admit, the penis friendliness of the Wii U cannot be matched. There's even room for your friends.

But that is another point against Microsoft.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 4, 2013)

Ah, but the PS4 supports penis functionality on each controller which also nicely allows you to keep your penis from other guys penises unlike the Wii U.

And on that note I don't think I'm going to be mentioning penises anymore in this thread


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2013)

Probably a good idea.


----------



## bobby8685 (Jun 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Because it focused on games and nothing else^



That's a way of looking at it, haha.


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 4, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> The Wii U is also the only console that gives your *penis true control* due to its touchscreen. All the other consoles rely on your hammering it onto buttons.
> 
> The ball is in your courts now Microsoft and Sony.





Enclave said:


> The touch pad on the PS4 controller should be capable of *registering your penis* if you really wanted it to.  So really only the Xbone isn't penis compatible which is a little surprising considering it's nickname.





Patchouli said:


> I suppose that is true. But you have to admit, the *penis friendliness* of the Wii U cannot be matched. There's even room for your friends.
> 
> But that is another point against Microsoft.





Enclave said:


> Ah, but the PS4 supports *penis functionality* on each controller which also nicely allows you to keep your *penis from other guys penises* unlike the Wii U.
> 
> And on that note I don't think I'm going to be mentioning penises anymore in this thread



What the hell is going on in this thread and why I am suddenly interested in the Wii U?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 5, 2013)

Because you're possessed


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 5, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I've always associated the Xbox with those pot smoking, guitar playing, skaters. I was actually disappointed with my sister when I saw an xbox in her living room, then she explained that she beat her old room mate and kept her shit. Brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 5, 2013)

hadou said:


> *UPDATE: Steve Ballmer Treks To Hollywood To Tout Xbox One To TV Moguls And Agents*



its seems that there only 2 console this generation as Xbox One seems like a TV box.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 5, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> its seems that there only 2 console this generation as Xbox One seems like a TV box.



And a pretty crappy one since it needs a TV box connected to it to act as a TV box.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hyz93szRW_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 115 (Jun 5, 2013)

With every single move Microsoft make it's like they are pushing away from gamers


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2013)

I can play Little Big Planet 4 on my PS4 using my penis. Sackboy jumps and dashes and responds really accurately whenever my penis twitches and when its standing up.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 5, 2013)

what kills me in relation to the box 1 is that microsoft is betting on TV, like, fuckin cable television

i dunno about you guys, but me and my group of friends, relatives as well in my age group 18-30, couldn't be getting further away from TV if we wanted. Do people really still sit and watch live television? i can't remember the last time i saw that happening

only time i ever see people watching tv is when there's a natural disaster on the news/weather related catastrophes and shit, most people just use their consoles to playback dvd's/blue-rays, netflix for films and shows and/or their computers to watch whatever it is they wanna watch

cable tv at this point is just a rip-off, i really don't see this shit getting off


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

Gunners said:


> No the statement isn't debatable.


Yes, it is.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 5, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> what kills me in relation to the box 1 is that microsoft is betting on TV, like, fuckin cable television
> 
> i dunno about you guys, but me and my group of friends, relatives as well in my age group 18-30, couldn't be getting further away from TV if we wanted. Do people really still sit and watch live television? i can't remember the last time i saw that happening
> 
> ...



Exactly. You have to pay for +200 channels you never gonna watch anyways.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2013)

You pay 200+ channels, you pay internet, you pay XBot live and you also will pay for DLCs. Life is good. Xbox1 is the future.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 5, 2013)

dunno if this was ever posted:


----------



## Alicia (Jun 5, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> You pay 200+ channels, you pay internet, you pay XBot live and you also will pay for DLCs. Life is good. Xbox1 is the future.



Don't worry man, you also get to pay your used games from now on


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2013)

^ i know lol. Atleast you will get free american idol and epsn on hd


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 5, 2013)

*RUMOR: MS having eSRAM yield problems with Xbox One manufacturing*



> I am not trying to bring out the MS Defense Force at me, but I've heard GPU clocks might be downgraded. 8-900 gigaflops for gaming. The APU is big. This isn't 100% confirmed though and is being done to improve yields.
> 
> CBoat do you mind adding anything?





> I wouldn't worry about Sony. In fact I am hearing the *issue is because ES RAM* is causing issues.





> Nope. Clocks can only go down at this stage as they try to get acceptable yields.
> 
> Releasing useless info such as transistors count but not clock speeds should tell you all.



Source:


----------



## Vault (Jun 5, 2013)

Steve if that's true then GG Microsoft this time for real.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

all 3 systems will be very different it seems.
2/3 isn't bad I guess, wonder if that is why it's called xbox one


----------



## Vault (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyway wtf am I saying. The Xbox 1 will carry on increasing in power using the power of the cloud.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Vault said:


> Anyway wtf am I saying. The Xbox 1 will carry on increasing in power using the power of the cloud.



Power of the cloud! Now B.E.L.I.E.V.E


----------



## Naruto (Jun 5, 2013)

Horsepower is the least of Microsoft's problems at the moment.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 5, 2013)

> About a month ago I was told by an unnamed source that Microsoft was having heating issues with the Xbox One.  There wasn’t enough details to go forward with a story so it was kept under wraps until more information surfaced on this issue.  Today, a completely different source close to the Xbox One project, informed me that Microsoft will have to under clock the Xbox One about 100-200mhz to fix the systems heating issues.
> 
> What does this mean to developers?  Well we already know that the PS4 is more of a powerhouse than the Xbox One.  It has faster RAM and bus bandwidth than the Xbox One already.  Under clocking the system will widen the gap between the two consoles, but at the same time will keep the failure rate on the Xbox One very low.  The last thing we need is another RRoD fiasco.  In terms of games, you will see a significant difference in multiplatform titles.  Lower clock speed means lower frame rates.  This means that a game running 60fps on PS4 may only run at 30fps on Xbox One.  Even given the current specs, this would probably still be the case except now we are under clocking the GPU.  This could affect other things like the Peak Shader Throughput.  If Minecraft were to be released for both Xbox One and PS4, you’d see no difference.  A game like Battlefield 4 my run at a lower framerate on the Xbox One than it does on the PS4.  We still don’t know how much the eSRAM is going to boost or hinder performance of the Xbox One.  We also can’t leave out the fact that every developer, every game and every engine runs differently.  They could theoretically boost frame rates on the Xbox One to match PS4 by turning off AA effects and lowering resolution.
> 
> I’ve received this information from two different sources, but I would still chalk it up as a rumor until we are able to get more information from Microsoft.  Things could still change between now and launch. I wouldn’t worry too much about this problem because under clocking the system is the safest route to go when issues like this arise.  The biggest test will be when Digital Foundry gets their hands on the first multiplatform next generation title.



Ouch that sucks but as a media first device im sure MS doesn't care gaming is 2nd


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 5, 2013)

Pretty amazing just how badly you can fuck-up in less than a month.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 5, 2013)

> About a month ago I was told by an unnamed source that Microsoft was having heating issues with the Xbox One. There wasn’t enough details to go forward with a story so it was kept under wraps until more information surfaced on this issue. Today, a completely different source close to the Xbox One project, informed me that Microsoft will have to under clock the Xbox One about 100-200mhz to fix the systems heating issues.



RROD 2.0 get


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 5, 2013)

Woah. This is looking really bad for Microsoft.

Not even I would wish this much failure on them in such a short period of time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2013)

> I mentioned the other day that I was hearing rumors of Microsoft throwing around a considerable amount of money to have publishers only show games on the Xbox One during E3. Most people dismissed my admittedly flakey news as 'that's what always happens.'
> 
> 
> I've talked to more people since then though and this isn't the usual jostling for publishers on stage that happens at E3. Microsoft is throwing BIG money around to reverse course on idea that they aren't a games console. The rumors are that PS4 versions of multiplats, by those who do take the money, won't be shown AT ALL. Not on stage and not on the show floor.
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2013)

Trying not to laugh my ass off


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey does that mean we wont see the Wii U version of Watch dogs if its shown on the Xbox Juan?


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 5, 2013)

ahahaha fuck you microshaft


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 5, 2013)

Because it has no games.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2013)

This just gets better and better each day


----------



## Enclave (Jun 5, 2013)

You know, if it ends up being true that MS paid developers to only show off the Xbone version of games at E3?  All that does to me is say "What are they hiding?  Do the PS4 versions really look that much better?"


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 5, 2013)

Paying the pubs/devs to only show their version of the multiplat games is just throwing money away

it won't stop the games from being multiplat and sony confirming they're gonna be on their console

at this point we all know the PS4 is better hardware and considerably so

what is going on at microsoft, i'm starting to believe sony planted agents who are sabotaging them from the inside, this is hilarious


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 5, 2013)

"We will have more information to share about what our post e3 answers would have been in the coming months. Please be excited."


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 5, 2013)

This is awesome! 



> Today, IGN can confirm that Warframe, the “space ninja” co-op game, is coming to PlayStation 4. It will launch alongside Sony’s new hardware, and will follow a similar free-to-play, microtransaction model as the game does on PC. (We gave the game's beta a 7.0 on PC, in case you’re curious.)
> Digital Extremes, the 20-year old development studio behind the Unreal series, Dark Sector and The Darkness II, is leading the charge for both the PC and PS4 iterations of the game, and we recently spoke with Steve Sinclair, the game’s creative director, for more on his vision, what it takes to bring his game to PlayStation 4, and what it’s been like working with Sony.
> Sinclair notes that many gamers who play Warframe on PC often refer back to Phantasy Star Online as a similar experience, and even state that it’s like “Mass Effect meets Ninja Gaiden,” what with its emphasis on space and… well… ninjas. “It’s a big, messy space ninja game,” Sinclair said, laughing, one rife with customization and crafting options, and one that doesn’t stress competition as much as it stresses cooperation.
> Warframe has deep roots. It’s a passion project, and it took some time to get it off the ground. “We’ve been trying to make this game for a while with a very old concept,” Sinclair explained. He wanted to do “Something with a smaller team, something we were very passionate about,” and that game ended up becoming Warframe on PC, which launched earlier this year.
> ...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 5, 2013)

Square Enix trying to steal Nintendo's Shine





> Square Enix Invites You To a Special Final Fantasy Event Held At The Exact Same Time As Nintendo's Event Because We Don't Want You To Go


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2013)

What's happening to Microsoft is the equivalent of getting dumped, fire, stepping in dog crap, only to have a car splash muddy water in the face. They just can't catch a break, and I don't even feel sorry for them. It's hilarious, keep the _bad_ news rolling.


----------



## Gonder (Jun 5, 2013)

> There are a "lot of advantages of having your content assigned to you digitally" and the Xbox One has been designed with the used market in mind from the beginning, Microsoft Studios corporate vice president Phil Spencer has told Edge magazine.
> 
> Asked for his position on the used game market, Spencer said: "I think the whole idea of a secondary market is important and it'll be important in the next generation, and we've designed with that in mind from the beginning."
> 
> ...


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 5, 2013)

Planetside 2 is also coming out on the Playstation 4 at launch now, and it's a free to play MMO FPS. What I don't know yet is if they'll be playing on the same servers at the PC players. If they are that would be awesome because there are already well organized outfits that can PS4 players newcomers working together.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBHZcWDbchs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deimos (Jun 5, 2013)

I think the reason MS keeps digging this hole is because they don't _entirely_ fit in it just yet.


----------



## beasty (Jun 5, 2013)

One of the biggest problems Microsoft seems to have, is giving vague answers or answering a question by saying they will answer it at a later date. How about you clear up some things?

I get E3 is the big  show, but you would think formulating some kind of good press heading into E3 would help sway the critics mind.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2013)

And the situation continues to worsen.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2013)

I wonder if the X1 will go down in the history books with disasters such as the power glove and virtual boy.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 5, 2013)

Last of us is getting rave reviews can't wait to play it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Square Enix trying to steal Nintendo's Shine


Good luck. 


Gunners said:


> I wonder if the X1 will go down in the history books with disasters such as the power glove and virtual boy.



1 billion dollars wasted is all have to say.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2013)

It seems that Microsoft doesn't want another public relations disaster.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2013)

Deimos said:


> I think the reason MS keeps digging this hole is because they don't _entirely_ fit in it just yet.



Then by all means, please, you must go deeper into the abyss Microsoft.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 5, 2013)

Sony Santa Monica will be showing their new game at E3.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 5, 2013)

> Forza Motorsport 5 will run at 60 frames per second, Microsoft Studios corporate vice president Phil Spencer has told Edge magazine.
> 
> Confirmation of the smooth frame rate will come as a great relief to series fans who have been left wondering since the game's announcement last month.
> 
> ...



Oh man when it rains it pours.

Confirmed Forza 60fps 720p


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope santa monica's next title isn't a god of war game, please don't let it be god of war, that series needs to be locked in the attic for the entirety of the next generation


----------



## Enclave (Jun 5, 2013)

Yet if it pulled off 60 FPS at 1080p you KNOW they'd be bragging about that non-stop.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> I hope santa monica's next title isn't a god of war game, please don't let it be god of war, that series needs to be locked in the attic for the entirety of the next generation



Say what you will about God of War?  The Dudebros love it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 5, 2013)

I keep thinking that the situation can't get any worse/funnier, and then the very next day I'm proven wrong.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure SSM also have 2 teams, like ND and GG. Their other team was doing GoW:A, meanwhile this will be Stig's team (GoW 3). I think there was a job listing a while ago for people with openworld, FPS, TPS, vehicular experience.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I hope santa monica's next title isn't a god of war game, please don't let it be god of war, that series needs to be locked in the attic for the entirety of the next generation



I'm just wondering where you can take a series such as GoW now. From what I understand the story is basically over and there are only so many prequels you can do.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 5, 2013)

Dunno if this was posted or not, but look at how horrid the system's hyped-up TV stuff is:


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd be happy if they explored Norse mythology, or went out of world. Not enough space games in my opinion.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 5, 2013)

Also...


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 5, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I'd be happy if they explored Norse mythology, or went out of world. Not enough space games in my opinion.



I would love an outer space game with galactic warrior tribes and other crazy stuff. Crazy tyrants and warriors dealing with giant planet crushing monsters and all that jazz.

Basically take the Jedi/Sith and Saiyans then mix them up for some ?ber visceral tech/martial-arts oriented melee skills.


----------



## Vault (Jun 5, 2013)

Kratos touching my Odin and Thor? No thanks.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 5, 2013)

This may be the best gif yet:


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 5, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I hope santa monica's next title isn't a god of war game, please don't let it be god of war, that series needs to be locked in the attic for the entirety of the next generation


God of War 4 is inevitable to happen,the secret puzzle in the Ascension, GOW3's ending, and the surprising amount of Ideas for where the story is going to branch out link to that.Ascension had potential,but that was ruined because of Tod Papy. They might be working on other titles though,as long as they bring back David Jaffe, or someone of his caliber,the game will be in good hands.

@Enclave

You bet we do


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 5, 2013)

god of war 4 can happen

in like 2 of 3 console generations down the line, no anytime sooner, please

the sight of kratos has become unbearable, santa monica has talent, they shouldn't limit themselves to just god of war


----------



## Enclave (Jun 5, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> god of war 4 can happen
> 
> in like 2 of 3 console generations down the line, no anytime sooner, please
> 
> the sight of kratos has become unbearable, santa monica has talent, they shouldn't limit themselves to just god of war



If Sony wants the dudebros they are going to have to throw a God of War on the PS4.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 5, 2013)

i think i will skip it then, unless it's something revolutionary for the series, a new lead character, and hopefully, new mythos

egyptian mythos would be great
norse would be better than the greek pantheon Kratos already violated


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 5, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i think i will skip it then, unless it's something revolutionary for the series, *a new lead character*, and hopefully, new mythos
> 
> egyptian mythos would be great
> norse would be better than the greek pantheon Kratos already violated





The moment Kratos is not the protaganist, it would not be God of War anymore. I love the series,but I do agree with you on wasting their talent,rather than having Tod Papy almost ruin the franchise,they could have easily created another good game while preparing for the next GOW title.

There are some interesting proposals though for the different mythos.For a fan,this guy is on point.

These are just some snippets,but it is kind of a wall-o-text


*Spoiler*: __ 





> 1: Hades: Probably Tartarus.
> Kratos has just died from stabbing himself and when he reaches the underworld he realizes that without a ruler and the three judges the souls are constantly wandering searching for end. Kratos joins this endless wandering as he sees no other solution and accepts that wandering forever is better than fighting to get back to that broken world. So then he sees a big monster down a cliffside (the cliffside from my drawings with the ship captain thing) and charges to it. I'm not sure what kratos will fight with since the blades of exile fell off but maybe just a random sword he finds? Or maybe new chained blades given to him by a unknown force for when he starts the battle. The unknown force is Ascelepius. When he defeats this monster he is beamed up by a greenish white light that sends him to a super bright place where Asclepius the god of healing tries to get kratos to restore balance to the world. I imagine Asclepius as an old wise man gone mad by the fact that he cant heal the world but healing is the only thing he truly knows. Kratos dont care about the world even if he does have a newfound growing sense of humanity. So asclepius says he can create a plane of existence where him and his loved ones can be at peace (like heaven) if he does it. Kratos agrees reluctantly and Asclepius tells him that he needs three things. The spear of peleus, the apple of discord, and the aegis (which will be like a chest plate or a shield not sure) So Kratos is like yeah okay im going. so the ground beneath him dissapears and all of a sudden he is falling through the sky super high up. I should note that i decided the only way to bring Kratos back is with a deal from the gods because this is a man who has no more need for revenge and therefore no purpose in life and athena had already stated death cannot hold those with purpose which tells me kratos is accepting his real death now. He wont want to come back so you need to create a situation where he needs to.
> 
> 2: A Cloud in the Sky.
> ...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 5, 2013)

i don't see how kratos not being the lead character stops it from being a god of war game, successful series have changed protagonists before, several times even

it's not like kratos is a compelling and interesting character anyway, iconic? maybe, but that can be replaced, specially if a new mythology is indeed approached, and it's not like kratos is getting killed off, he'll just be left to rest, and trust me, he needs a rest


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2013)

Vault said:


> Kratos touching my Odin and Thor? No thanks.



I'm saying scrap Kratos and create a character in the Norse verse.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2013)

> The moment Kratos is not the protaganist, it would not be God of War anymore.



Not when his brother is conveniently Kratos lite except with hair, who they'll be using as the next protagonist of the series. 100% Guaranteed. 

If they ever muster the courage and ball to do a fucking sequel instead of a prequel, that is.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 5, 2013)

look at those updates in the OP, oh dear


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> look at those updates in the OP, oh dear



=Sony. 

They literally just have to not fuck up and let the next 5 years blow over.


----------



## teddy (Jun 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not when his brother is conveniently Kratos lite except with hair, who they'll be using as the next protagonist of the series. 100% Guaranteed.



And he'll be brooding a lot compared to kratos' unending rage and lack of an inside voice


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 5, 2013)

My God, Microsoft has reached new depths. This is so damn good.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 5, 2013)

The god of thunder,make it happen Santa Monica studios.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2013)

Their PR disaster makes me happy, about the same level as DmC.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 5, 2013)

hahahaha


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 5, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> hahahaha



Microsoft even moneyhatted guerilla games.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 5, 2013)

I personally think that Microsoft won't be able to get their asses out of this hole they've dug themselves in even if they actually give a damn effort. I think the Xbox One might sell pretty good at the start just because they're a lot of idiots who seem to buy Microsoft shit no matter what. But after a year or two, those sales are going to slump _way_ down and Microsoft is going to feel the pain.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2013)

^^ Pretty much my prediction on the cable box.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 5, 2013)

Forza 5 confirmed to be 1080p@60fps



hey at least some good news for today


----------



## Vault (Jun 5, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> hahahaha



ROFLMAO 

Wow  This is a new low. 

This shit aint funny no more


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 5, 2013)

I also think they're gonna sell well for the first few years, MS will probably throw piles of money at their burning box in regards to advertising and people susceptible to that will flock to it, but in 2-3 years time they'll get found out and the box will be abandoned almost everywhere bar the US


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7QhUL8NUK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Jun 5, 2013)

Has anybody posted this yet:


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 5, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> hahahaha


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

lol at the god of war talk with Kratos still in the lead.
Kratos is a god of war not the god of war.
Kratos is also a boring psychopath that the game acts like is redeemable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2013)

Man, I am ready for some of the biggest lols in my life this up coming week.


----------



## sworder (Jun 5, 2013)

Sony expecting to show more than 40 games at E3. Keep paying those 3rd parties just so you can catch up MS


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 5, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> I personally think that Microsoft won't be able to get their asses out of this hole they've dug themselves in even if they actually give a damn effort. I think the Xbox One might sell pretty good at the start just because they're a lot of idiots who seem to buy Microsoft shit no matter what. But after a year or two, those sales are going to slump _way_ down and Microsoft is going to feel the pain.



Huh?  I'd say it's the opposite.  Xbox is now running with the whole "complete entertainment system" thing.  The only ones they're pissing off are people who like games.  People who like games are the ones who are going to buy new consoles right out of the gate.  I'd say this is going to seriously hurt first/second year sales, and it will level out a bit later on.



> I think the Xbox One might sell pretty good at the start just because they're a lot of idiots who seem to buy Microsoft shit no matter what.



I really have to call this out, as it seems to be a common comment.  So if you feel as if it's overreacting to your comment specifically, then apply it broadly to the general notion, as I intend it to be.  

I'm not happy with the recent news on how the Xbox operates either, but to act as if our reaction is somehow representative of everyone "intelligent" is just being intentionally dishonest.  Some people simply don't care about these requirements for perfectly valid reasons.  I have buddies who don't trade in or buy used games, who don't care about Kinect being on, etc.  These are not inherently deal-breaking negatives.

Have whatever complaints you want, but don't act as if they're on the side of truth while others to the contrary come from the blind or stupid.  The primary reason I hate being associated with people who play games is because of this ridiculous elitism that's tagged on to followers of a specific company or brand.

/rant


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2013)

*M$ Strikes Again(?)*



> *Two of our most trusted neoGAF insiders have said that Microsoft is reacting hard to what has went down, and so they're going to try to dismantle PS4's image as a "for gamers" console by paying publishers and devs to not show their multiplatform titles during E3 on a PS4.* In other words, even if the multiplatform version is coming out for the PS4, they won't be able to show them at E3, thus contributing to the perception that somehow Sony is getting significantly less support for PS4 than Microsoft is "for gamers."
> 
> Of course, I'm sure multiplatform games will slip through - they can't possibly pay everyone - but it's extremely telling how they're choosing to spend their money. Rather than do the thing everyone wants, which is end the anti-consumer nonsense, they'll spend their time trying to deceive everyone instead. That should say it all about Microsoft since this year started





What the.......just....wuu--.....HOW?? HOW???????


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *M$ Strikes Again(?)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can one company fuck up this much in the course of two months? This is unprecedented. 

I mean what will they gain from this? This might have worked 15 years ago or something.


----------



## Vault (Jun 5, 2013)

If that's true then wow.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow...just...wow .


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2013)

So yeah, uhh, MS being one of the best out of the big 3? 

*Yeah.Right.*


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *M$ Strikes Again(?)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this really true?


----------



## snoph (Jun 5, 2013)

The perfect plan


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2013)

*Here's another one*



> I mentioned the other day that I was hearing rumors of Microsoft throwing around a considerable amount of money to have publishers only show games on the Xbox One during E3. Most people dismissed my admittedly flakey news as 'that's what always happens.'
> 
> 
> I've talked to more people since then though and this isn't the usual jostling for publishers on stage that happens at E3. *Microsoft is throwing BIG money around to reverse course on idea that they aren't a games console. The rumors are that PS4 versions of multiplats, by those who do take the money, won't be shown AT ALL. Not on stage and not on the show floor.*
> ...





Scumbags.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Here's another one*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is a business move, blame whatever publisher who takes the money too..

anyway

*Eidos Life President: "Nintendo should have their IP on every platform"*



> That was the take of industry veteran Ian Livingstone as he opened proceedings at Bristol Games Hub, a non-profit organisation designed to offer space for developers and academics in the South West of England.
> 
> Livingstone ? life president of Eidos, and best known for his work on the Fighting Fantasy interactive book series ? used his speech at the event both to offer guidance for developers just starting out, and to give advice to one of the industry's biggest players.
> 
> ...






stupid as hell


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 5, 2013)

It certainly sounds believable, but I see no reliable sources to any of these claims.  It's all hearsay, it sounds like you guys are jumping to believe it because you want it to be true.


----------



## Maycara (Jun 5, 2013)

Well after all this news, all I have to say is I am glad I never owned a Xbox. Never wanted one and always seemed like a silly console to me. No exclusives I cared about either beside a few Mistwalker games.

Nintendo and Sony will get my money once again this generation. 

On a side note though; Even I didn't expect Microsoft to fuck up this bad. This is pretty insane. lolol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> It certainly sounds believable, but I see no reliable sources to any of these claims.  It's all hearsay, it sounds like you guys are jumping to believe it because you want it to be true.



but microsoft actually has enough money to do this.
We'll see at e3.
Though nintendo should be doing this they can't afford to.


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> but microsoft actually has enough money to do this.



The ability to do something you're accused of doesn't make the accusation true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Here's another one*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gaming nowadays = Dictators and payed politicians.


----------



## teddy (Jun 5, 2013)

M$ lately has had a bad record with rumors and presumptions turning out true later on. and while they do have the resources and a motive to pull it off _(and i wouldn't be the least bit surprised if it turned out true)_, i'd rather this rumor be shot in the ground

just for the sake of the fact that this was the company responsible for the 360


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 5, 2013)

> The ability to do something you're accused of doesn't make the accusation true.



Despite having the balls to fuck up hard and doing DRM and used game fees on a machine made for gaming and their user base is strictly in America.

I'm not putting it passed them and you shouldn't have any business defending them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 5, 2013)

> M$ lately has had a bad record with rumors and presumptions turning out true later on. and while they do have the resources and a motive to pull it off (and i wouldn't be the least bit surprised if it turned out true), i'd rather this rumor be shot in the ground
> 
> *just for the sake of the fact that this was the company responsible for the 360*





And Windows 8.

Yeah, let them burn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

That's bretty bad.  


Takahashi said:


> The ability to do something you're accused of doesn't make the accusation true.



And they are getting the worst PR I have seen in my life.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2013)

Probably the worst post-console reveal disaster I've ever seen in my life....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2013)

Nothing probable about it. It sure is the worst ever.


----------



## teddy (Jun 5, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> And Windows 8.
> 
> Yeah, let them burn.



Well yeah...their decline was obvious a while ago when they essentially tried to force windows 8 down pc user's throats and are getting ready to  in spite of how many people still use that compared to practically everything else

i still intend on avoiding the x1 in favor of the ps4, just want last act/confirmation of decency is all

even if it's only a sliver


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 5, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Despite having the balls to fuck up hard and doing DRM and used game fees on a machine made for gaming and their user base is strictly in America.
> 
> *I'm not putting it passed them and you shouldn't have any business defending them.*



Bullshit.  There's a bunch of posts of people just claiming shady practices, with absolutely no evidence to support it, and everyone just nods and accepts it as truth.

This isn't about defending anything, it's about using your head and not taking hearsay at face value just because you have a personal bias against the one being accused.  It's blatantly obvious that the majority of people here want these things to be true, so they react to it as if it's already confirmed.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Bullshit.  There's a bunch of posts of people just claiming shady practices, with absolutely no evidence to support it, and everyone just nods and accepts it as truth.
> 
> This isn't about defending anything, it's about using your head and not taking hearsay at face value just because you have a personal bias against the one being accused.  It's blatantly obvious that the majority of people here want these things to be true, so they react to it as if it's already confirmed.



True or not, Microsoft really needs to get their shit together. Letting rumors get out of hand like this and negatively effecting the public perception of their product is not a good business practice. Especially at a time like this.

You are right though. It's not a good idea to always believe everything you read. We'll see the truth soon.

All that said, I can't be the only one who wants to see this bomb hard. The shitstorm would be hilarious.


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 6, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> True or not, Microsoft really needs to get their shit together. Letting rumors get out of hand like this and negatively effecting the public perception of their product is not a good business practice. Especially at a time like this.



No disagreement here.



> You are right though. It's not a good idea to always believe everything you read. We'll see the truth soon.



That's all I'm advocating.



> All that said, I can't be the only one who wants to see this bomb hard. The shitstorm would be hilarious.



I've always greatly preferred Xbox's exclusives and online to Playstation's, so I hope they get their shit together 

The PS4's thing with seeing what friends are doing in games and being able to play for them is a cool idea.  Dunno how much I'd use it, but it's an interesting new online feature nonetheless.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)

? said:


> Well yeah...their decline was obvious a while ago when they essentially tried to force windows 8 down pc user's throats and are getting ready to  in spite of how many people still use that compared to practically everything else
> 
> i still intend on avoiding the x1 in favor of the ps4, just want last act/confirmation of decency is all
> 
> even if it's only a sliver



I mean this is the only reason I even have a 360 at all.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Which I got that thing for like $60 cuz my cousin didn't even want it anymore. And recently he asked if I still play on it and I only barely do so. Because it's shit.

My PS3 does the same thing.

I mean my sample of games would give you an idea.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 6, 2013)

that post reminds me, when's the last time the 360 got a decent game? exclusive i mean

meanwhile the ps is shitting out the seemingly second coming of jesus on the last of us, and the soon to be out rain and gta5

what is ms even doing?


----------



## teddy (Jun 6, 2013)

And that's pretty much why i ended up selling my 360 and getting a ps4. they really don't have that many notable exclusives compared to sony


...that and i had stopped paying for real online play months prior and i wasn't interested in doing it again


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)

What's the point of having better online function when it's not an MMO?

I mean I can play something like Black Ops and not really give a darn since the plays are brief.

It's not like I play all hours of the day online. Which renders Live moot.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)

If I knew the language, I would've gotten this game in a heartbeat.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *M$ Strikes Again(?)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy. 


Malvingt2 said:


> *Eidos Life President: "Nintendo should have their IP on every platform"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And clearly a dumb ass.


----------



## teddy (Jun 6, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> What's the point of having better online function when it's not an MMO?
> 
> I mean I can play something like Black Ops and not really give a darn since the plays are brief.
> 
> *It's not like I play all hours of the day online. Which renders Live moot.*



This part pretty much came in full force once i ended up with a job that required me to work 40-60 hours a week


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2013)

? said:


> This part pretty much came in full force once i ended up with a job that required me to work 40-60 hours a week



Hell just going to the university kills the juice. Skyrim is sitting there, and I've barely touched it.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 6, 2013)

Regardless if they are true or not.. Microsoft reputation at this point is long gone hencing the negative rumors and such... in terms of business having negative rumors is a clear sign that the produce most likely won't sell well...


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *M$ Strikes Again(?)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which is pretty stupid since Sony has been garnering developers support like crazy and it is already known by the more "dedicated gamers" as the console for games.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't know if anyone else saw the videos for the upcoming Killzone.

Two things:

1) I honestly don't know how First Person Shooters are so popular on consoles

2) The game clearly runs at a terrible framerate. What's the point of photo-realism if it runs like ass?

Even if I could use KB+Mouse for console shooters, it would still suck. Mouse aiming is very responsive and the framerate dips are really noticeable when you're in full control of the camera instead of just tilting analog sticks.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 6, 2013)

contrary to belief, we don't accurately represent general potential customers at all, we're a minority within a minority

we'd likely be labeled under "core gamers" and even within the "core gamers" we are a minority because we're informed and are closely following things

most casuals don't know shit about any of this and they won't be disclosed on how it impacts them as consumers and affects the industry as whole. A lot of people don't know about drm, about box 1 anti consumer approaches, about it being considerably inferior hardware to that of the competition, about how it needing an internet connection every 24 hours, about how people outside of the US will need extra peripherals to make use of it's cable box capabilities, about how you still have to keep your cable box and the rest of the negative shit that would take me all day to list

reason why i think this will still sell well initially, due to ms' deep pockets and how they will advertise this shit, but 2 years after release this box will die


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I don't know if anyone else saw the videos for the upcoming Killzone.
> 
> Two things:
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]lUjQ4DJXLzw[/YOUTUBE]

i'm not really a fps head so i can't tell you why they're popular on consoles or anywhere else, with that said, it looks solid to me

i didn't play killzone 3, but i remember having a blast with killzone 2

i guess console players ignore the dips in framerate for the most part


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I don't know if anyone else saw the videos for the upcoming Killzone.
> 
> Two things:
> 
> ...



2. the video encodes you were watching were bad. digital foundry confirmed through their direct feed and frame update software that the demo shown at the ps meeting was locked 30fps at 1080p with no drops. 


1. thats how console shooters have been designed since they were shown to be workable on the platform. coming from pc im sure it must be hard to adjust, but console only players have long since gotten used to the console fps configuration. personally im fine with how it is.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 6, 2013)

Killzone has always had a low framerate, look at killzone 1, the king of low framerates. Though I wouldn't judge framerate issues based on a video.

Also console gamers do care about Frame rates, generally the CoD games run at a much higher framerate then all the other console shooters, which goes to explain why its the most popular console shooter.


----------



## creative (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn it Microsoft. There is a thing called to much bad press.

The Eidos president is sorta dumb, but i won't lie, playing star fox and metroid on my galaxy S 2 would be the the greatest. I guess I'll stick to emulation in the mean time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2013)

creative said:


> Damn it Microsoft. There is a thing called to much bad press.
> 
> The Eidos president is sorta dumb, but i won't lie, playing star fox and metroid on my galaxy S 2 would be the the greatest. I guess I'll stick to emulation in the mean time.



Implying you could play those games on a galaxy S2.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 6, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> 2. the video encodes you were watching were bad. digital foundry confirmed through their direct feed and frame update software that the demo shown at the ps meeting was locked 30fps at 1080p with no drops.



I'll call bullshit on that. The dips were pretty visible and I sincerely doubt the problem was during video encoding.

And 30 frames per second for a shooter is something I personally could not do. But hey, clearly I am in the minority so I am the weird one here.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 6, 2013)

Has this ever been posted here?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I'll call bullshit on that. The dips were pretty visible and I sincerely doubt the problem was during video encoding.
> 
> And 30 frames per second for a shooter is something I personally could not do. But hey, clearly I am in the minority so I am the weird one here.



You can call bullshite all you want,but it was tested by digital foundry and was found to be at a constant 30 fps.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2013)

The game itself probably stutters with the framerate being at 30


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Implying you could play those games on a galaxy S2.



Emulators are an amazing tool aren't they?

Playing Tales of Destiny on my Galaxy S2 Tablet.

>implying you couldn't use emulators to make smart phones and tablets be not shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Emulators are an amazing tool aren't they?
> 
> Playing Tales of Destiny on my Galaxy S2 Tablet.
> 
> >implying you couldn't use emulators to make smart phones and tablets be not shit.



implying I was talking about emulators at all and not shit controls as a result of being on a S2
implying you didn't leave the word tablet out


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 6, 2013)

Respawn's games is called Titanfall



wonder if the X1 exclusive rumors turn out to be true

ah, it seems like it's for X1 and PC and a 360 version developed by someone else. Timed exclusive for Xbox probably.

man, someone at GI fucked up badly 





> MORE STUFF
> 
> A lot of the article has to do with Respawn's origins, actually.
> 
> ...



lol



> Xbox One, PC
> - Xbox 360 version developed by someone else
> - Planned to target current gen, but realized that they couldn't run it
> - Started to look into next gen and the answer they got from Microsoft intrigued them
> ...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8E8qFstAfMc&feature=youtu.bec[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty Dope


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8E8qFstAfMc&feature=youtu.bec[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Pretty Dope



Wow, I wasted time on that?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2013)

Boring video or not, Second Son looks pretty cool.


----------



## sworder (Jun 6, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Respawn's games is called Titanfall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.

It's ridiculous how much bullshit developers spew instead of just being honest and admitting they made a deal with MS because they offered a bunch of money.

lol at the developers of COD having trouble developing for 2 consoles, I hope their game fails just for the dishonesty.

If there's anything about Destiny in the new GI, please post it


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> contrary to belief, we don't accurately represent general potential customers at all, we're a minority within a minority
> 
> we'd likely be labeled under "core gamers" and even within the "core gamers" we are a minority because we're informed and are closely following things
> 
> *most casuals don't know shit about any of this and they won't be disclosed on how it impacts them as consumers and affects the industry as whole. A lot of people don't know about drm, about box 1 anti consumer approaches,* about it being considerably inferior hardware to that of the competition, about how it needing an internet connection every 24 hours, about how people outside of the US will need extra peripherals to make use of it's cable box capabilities, about how you still have to keep your cable box and the rest of the negative shit that would take me all day to list



About a week ago, I was dinning with my boyfriend's family and suddenly his mother (that barely knows how to use a PC) asked if the deal with the Xbox One was as bad as they said. 

We were left speechless for a second. This non-tech adult grown woman, here in Mexico, somehow learned about it. We asked where she heard that to have some reference, and she told us she read it on the newspaper. A whole page beating down the abomination that device is. So...

I'm sure that with enough media coverage even the common people will learn the ups and downs, and downs and downs of the Xbox One.


But of course, we must wait and see how the E3 pans out.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 6, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Has anybody posted this yet:


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 6, 2013)

soulnova said:


> About a week ago, I was dinning with my boyfriend's family and suddenly his mother (that barely knows how to use a PC) asked if the deal with the Xbox One was as bad as they said.
> 
> We were left speechless for a second. This non-tech adult grown woman, here in Mexico, somehow learned about it. We asked where she heard that to have some reference, and she told us she read it on the newspaper. A whole page beating down the abomination that device is. So...
> 
> ...



This story gives me more hope in humanity.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

PS4 will most likely be pretty good, but I think I'm just gonna upgrade my PC a bit and hang onto my WiiU and PS3 for the next year or two. I don't really need the PS4 at launch unless KH3, FF7 remake or Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate (lol) are somehow launch titles.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> PS4 will most likely be pretty good, but I think I'm just gonna upgrade my PC a bit and hang onto my WiiU and PS3 for the next year or two. I don't really need the PS4 at launch unless KH3, FF7 remake or Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate (lol) are somehow launch titles.




Are you gonna grab a copy of the last of us?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

Probably when I'm back in the states, since that's where my PS3 is. By then it'll already be down to $40-$50, since I'm back at the beginning of August. New copies of Bioshock Infinite and Tomb Raider are already $40 at Gamestop iirc.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 6, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8E8qFstAfMc&feature=youtu.bec[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Pretty Dope



They used something similar for the Last of Us too,I am also assuming that this isn't the final product either, right?



Unlosing Ranger said:


> lol at the god of war talk with Kratos still in the lead.
> Kratos is a god of war not the god of war.
> Kratos is also a boring psychopath that the game acts like is redeemable.


He is the beginning,the end and the present for the franchise,I don't understand why people are so hung up on this. I keep on seeing expansion proposals,but that is just about it,not really any depth onto where the plot could be carried.

SM could make another successful game,but it can not be called God of War without Kratos,how much times has the Narration throughout the gameplay go through this?

You're joking right? He obviously isn't the original but he is THE God of War after he defeated Ares.

I don't see why he shouldn't be something else much different,it would be an ass-pull to significantly change his character .


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2013)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Am I missing something, but what here is fake?



The video I linked wasn't fake, I'm saying that proves that the console reveal was fake.  Look at the performance difference between how the UI works in that video then compare it to what we saw at the Xbone reveal.  What we saw at the reveal is how Microsoft wants it to work, what you see in that video is how it actually works.  It's very choppy and slow.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2013)

? said:


> And that's pretty much why i ended up selling my 360 and getting a ps4. they really don't have that many notable exclusives compared to sony
> 
> 
> ...that and i had stopped paying for real online play months prior and i wasn't interested in doing it again



Replace PS4 with PS3 and that's exactly what I did. Never regretted it a day in my life.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 6, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

